# Modelling YSL Tribtoos (we're back!)



## letucche

Hey ladies, I hope you remember my thread on the YSL tributes started a while ago! Due to the great interest (over 1000 posts and counting!) and the superb work you did there, I hope this thread will be a success too! 

As I already stated I'm a (male) fashioncreative with a designoriented interest in highclass designer shoes! This time the *YSL Tribtoos* caught my eye and since a saw a lot of them last month in London and Madird (even in the streets) I'd like to get to know more about the designers idea behind them.

Since I already found some modelling pics of these beautiful shoes around the forum, I'd kindly like to ask the lucky owners of some more pictures! I'm mainly interested in shots which show the specific design details of the shoes, especially shots from straight forward, straight back and both the sides. 

As perfect examples serve those perfect YSL shots by sfgirl67 (thank you again so much)!

Modelling YSL Tribute Sandals

But all other modelling pics are welcome as well for sure here! 

Thank you sop much in advance, hope you enjoy this thread!!!


----------



## blah956

you a shoe fetish'er?


----------



## letucche

blah956 said:


> you a shoe fetish'er?



Ahm, no not exactly. 

But would apprciate it very much if you red my postings before answering.



letucche said:


> As I already stated I'm a (male) fashioncreative *with a designoriented interest* in highclass designer shoes!




Thanks a lot.


----------



## uab*mom

letucche said:


> But all other modelling pics are welcome as well for sure here!
> 
> Thank you sop much in advance, hope you enjoy this thread!!!



I LOVEEEEEE  modeling threads!
Thanks for starting this one ~ can't wait to see more!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^me too!


----------



## RedSoles74

I enjoyed the old thread so much!!!  i would post some pics as soon as i can find my camera :wondering


----------



## letucche

*uab*mom, ~Fabulousity~, Knowbags74* so happy you like the idea!  And I think these beautiful designpieces really deserve to be shown off a little bit more often, right? 

*Knowbags74* I'm sure your cam will show up soon! Can't wait for your pics!


----------



## RedSoles74

^^ i did. pics soon. 

Anyone else??? pics pics????


----------



## mellibelly

I will def. post pics when I buy my Tribtoos in a couple weeks! Can't wait to see everyone's modeling shots. I loved the tribute sandal thread letucche! All of those awesome pics convinced me to buy two pairs


----------



## letucche

*mellibelly *glad you enjoyed the tributes thread and that you like the idea of the new one!  Can't wait for your pics, you're so welcome!


----------



## alya

Letucche, I am sorry dude, but you freak me out.


----------



## letucche

alya said:


> Letucche, I am sorry dude, but you freak me out.



*alya *really sorry 'bout that, but I really do fear I can't do anything about that!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I'm seriously lusting over the 105s in black leather (not patent)... maybe someday!


----------



## asteur

alya said:


> Letucche, I am sorry dude, but you freak me out.



me too... esp since the OP's post is copied from an earlier one he made about CLs...


----------



## letucche

asteur said:


> me too... esp since the OP's post is copied from an earlier one he made about CLs...



Common give me a break please! ush:

This is a subforum about designershoes only, isn't it? I think similar to everyone around here I'm interested in this topic, in my case with a heavy professional focus on designdetails.

So please excuse that I caught attention in a few different pairs over the whole time and excuse even more that I copied my own thread introduction. What should I do in your opinion if I'm interested in the same viewpoint but with different shoes? 

Please tell me what I can improve to make you guys happy! I'm so sorry that you're obviously so much more interested in my motivations than in the beautiful shoes this thread is about! 

But I'm glad that most of the other user ae aware of the true idea behind this thread and support it therefore! 

Thanks everybody!


----------



## uab*mom

Me, I'm ready to see some YSL other than the admittedly lovely Tribute.
Many love the look of the Tribtoo.....
However.

Does anyone not feel the 'too looks a bit heavy on the foot? 
Please prove me wrong!!!! 

Also, the Tribtoo is the one with the blue soles, right?

(c'mon, guys, give OP a break!)


----------



## bonny_montana

blah956 said:


> you a shoe fetish'er?


 
Funny you said that...lol it's exactly what i thought but did not say when I went thru' the tributes thread. But hey, each to their own 

how can modelling pics give you ideas on design detail? I would be doing research for that sort of information with the design company's?
Having said that I do like "action pic threads" and I liked the "tributes sandals one"... So pics please ladies!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Gold Lizard YSL Tributes sz 38 and 39.5 available BIN/OBO $499!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-GOLD-LIZZAR...ash=item5635d0d838&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## Classic Chic

OP, thanks for starting this thread, I'm also interest in this particular design   I think modeling the shoe help people understand the fit and the details of design-how is it different than people posting various angle/position pix on a handbag reveal thread  I study PFer's model pix of same handbag in different views to determine if it's something I want, much more helpful than a stock pix.  Will this make me a handbagfetish?


----------



## alij78

i love those gold ones, gorge!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Letucche, thanks for starting this thread...you did an awesome job on the last one!  Can't wait to see everyone's modeling pics!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Seriously ... if you don't have something nice keep it to yourself!

I love the other tribute thread! even posted in it. .. and i loved seeing everyone else in their tributes! So much fun!

Can't wait to see this thread start blowin up! Unfortunately tribtoos arn't my cup of tea but i'd love to see some pics!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

more_CHOOS said:


> Gold Lizard YSL Tributes sz 38 and 39.5 available BIN/OBO $499!!!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-GOLD-LIZZAR...ash=item5635d0d838&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


 
FYI these are not lizard ... they are a cracked leather matieral .. i have them in the volcano color.


----------



## sunny2

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Seriously ... if you don't have something nice keep it to yourself!



100% agree!


----------



## letucche

Classic Chic said:


> OP, thanks for starting this thread, I'm also interest in this particular design   I think modeling the shoe help people understand the fit and the details of design-how is it different than people posting various angle/position pix on a handbag reveal thread  I study PFer's model pix of same handbag in different views to determine if it's something I want, much more helpful than a stock pix.  Will this make me a handbagfetish?


Thanks for making your point too! 

And thanks everybody for your mature and reasonable comments! Hope everybody enjoys the thread!


----------



## fieryfashionist

If you're freaked out for whatever reason, there are plenty of other threads to visit! 

I used to think Tribtoos were too heavy looking, but I've since changed my mind and think that they really ground an outfit!  I hope to add a pair of black leather ones to my collection at some point!  I hope someone posts a pic of their black leather ones haha!


----------



## letucche

bonny_montana said:


> how can modelling pics give you ideas on design detail?



All fashion designs can be judged only when seen on the body. It's hiw the body shapes them. Visit some classes on fashion design. Then you'll understand.


----------



## letucche

fieryfashionist said:


> I used to think Tribtoos were too heavy looking, but I've since changed my mind and think that they really ground an outfit!



That's the reason why they are so interesting from a technical designers prospect. 

Thanks for your statement too!


----------



## olialm1

ITA with the ladies who said if you have nothing nice to say then keep it to yourself. There's nothing wrong with being able to appreciate nice shoes!


----------



## Jeneen

I hope this isn't rude, but:  :useless:

Does anyone have a picture they would like to share with us of the Tribtoos? I love this shoe and I love modeling pics, please post some pics 

xo


----------



## Swanky

hey letucce, you may not realize it, but you are coming off as condescending to the members in this thread.  You need to stop directing them on how to post, what to read, etc. . . 
Ease up dude.
Oh and no, this forum is NOT about "designer shoes only", just FYI.


----------



## letucche

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You need to stop directing them on how to post, what to read, etc. . .
> Ease up dude.



Sorry. Doesn't mean to bother you guys. I just tried to get this thread in a direction and to see something new here. I just thought an opener like "Hi, Tribtoo pics pls!" would be a little bit too shallow but obviously I was wrong. My introduction really didn't lead to a fun thrad but too arguments only. That's really too bad. :s

Next time I'll keep the opener more - open.

Thanks anyways.


----------



## bonny_montana

letucche said:


> All fashion designs can be judged only when seen on the body. It's hiw the body shapes them. Visit some classes on fashion design. Then you'll understand.


 
Funny you say that Letucche, since *I am *a fashion designer, a successful one and attented Ravensbourne college of art. But like I said...in my previous posts I liked your other thread and would love to see this one take off just like that one did. I am actually going to start it off for you... modelling pics of my YSL's


----------



## bonny_montana

My YSL's  modelling pic.


----------



## bonny_montana

more pics


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## zahra

My burgundy Tribtoos:


----------



## letucche

*bonny_montana, zahara* congrats on a great taste and the beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing them with us! 

*bonny_montana* How's that stunning color called?


----------



## bonny_montana

thanks Letucche, on the box it says vernigolf, Stone biege. hope that helps


----------



## Pishi

Bonny, great shoes.  I like the maroon pumps the best, I think. The shape seems more balanced, though the sling back is lovely too. When I first tried these on about a year ago, I wasn't sold.  But they are growing on me.  I also like some of the other platform pump styles that YSL has put out this season.


----------



## letucche

bonny_montana said:


> thanks Letucche, on the box it says vernigolf, Stone biege. hope that helps



Great! Thank you!  They're the perfect match for straight denims!


----------



## lvgucciaddict38

My new Trib Toos, melilla print, light amande.  Wore them all day yesterday at a Christening and the afterparty-love love love them!!!


----------



## gloss_gal

Did the Tribtoo come in any shade of blue or any exptic skins?

Just found blue and teal at barneys.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

gorgeous!




zahra said:


> My burgundy Tribtoos:


----------



## letucche

bonny_montana said:


> Funny you say that Letucche, since *I am *a fashion designer, a successful one and attented Ravensbourne college of art. But like I said...in my previous posts I liked your other thread and would love to see this one take off just like that one did. I am actually going to start it off for you... modelling pics of my YSL's



Nearly forgot to mention it: good to have some pros in here too! And thanks a lot for your great contributions again! 

*lvgucciaddict38* stunning color, great shots! Thanks a lot!


----------



## mcfan91

Awesome thread!! All you ladies look fabulous!! I wish i could own a pair of these beauties one day!


----------



## may3545

Here are my contributions of Trib Toos-- these are the shorter heel and are INCREDIBLY comfy-- best shoes ever!


----------



## PANda_USC

*May*, those look fabulousss!!!! The color, the texture=perfection!  I was looking at Saks online and they are carrying some Tribtoos for pre-order...I know these aren't modeling pics but haha, maybe you all would appreciate 'em

First up are these Tribtoo Slingbacks in Eelskin! Absolutely amazing *orchid* color!

And second are these Tribtoos in Pebbled leather. Basic *Brown* color.


----------



## may3545

Oy, you do NOT want to know what I will do for these =P Gorgeous!


----------



## marbella8

So, are these comfortable, as comfortable as the Tribute sandals?  TIA.


----------



## PANda_USC

*May!* I know right? Our shared fave color is purple, lololol....such a pretty shade of orchid purple..


----------



## may3545

marbella8 said:


> So, are these comfortable, as comfortable as the Tribute sandals?  TIA.



I have the lower heel height and they are EXTREMELY comfortable. I found the regular height heels to be a bit bottom heavy and I slipped forward too much, so it may require those cushioned pads to prevent slippage.

Tribute sandals are also comfortable, but since they have the ankle strap, walking in them are easier for the fact that they prevent your feet from slipping forward or out of the shoe in the regular high heel height.

Both are totally different looks-- I have both and love them. I have yet to wear my Tribute sandals-- i find them too high. But I have worn the Trib Toos and love them! I'm trying to rotate my different shoes so they all get attention, and I keep wanting to put on these


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love the ones with the lower heel, but that color ^^ is amazing!


----------



## LVobsessed415

any new YSL sales out there?


----------



## dreamer637

may, where did u get ur shorter heel trib toos??


----------



## letucche

PANda_USC said:


> First up are these Tribtoo Slingbacks in Eelskin! Absolutely amazing *orchid* color!



Amazing color! Woooh!


----------



## PANda_USC

*May*, gonna answer the question addressed to you!

*dreamer637*, *M* searched high and low for them and eventually ended up at the YSL boutique in San Francisco.  They didn't have her size in stock so she had them ordered from the store/warehouse whatever it was. You can probably call into your local YSL boutique and ask!


----------



## dreamer637

panda, how much were they?


----------



## PANda_USC

*dreamer637*..I think shipping was free..total was..eh...I would say...$795 not including tax?


----------



## may3545

Hahaha thanks Panda! You were my good luck shopping charm that day!

Just call any YSL boutique near you and they will run a search for your style/size. They can have it shipped to your door and voila! I am SOOOO happy I got them! They should have other colors too-- just ask =)


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I 100% agree! I just saw the Orchid Tribs & I'm in love!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

may3545 said:


> Oy, you do NOT want to know what I will do for these =P Gorgeous!


 
Me too!!! These are to die for...


----------



## PANda_USC

*bonny*, do it!!!!!


----------



## honeybunch

Can anyone tell me if they are true to size?


----------



## may3545

^I find that the TribToos run a half size LARGE, so sizing down half a size would be good. Tribute Sandals are true to size for me. I always buy at the stores/boutiques now, because there are too many sizing differences for each brand and shoe style.


----------



## jsc6

reviving this thread.. here are my trib toos


----------



## candy2100

^^  Those look so nice on you!  I wish I could wear these, but I wear a size 10 and they just look too clownish I think...


----------



## jsc6

thanks candy, i'm sure you could rock them without a problem.  if you carry them out with confidence, no one will think it's clownish only that you have fierce shoes on!


----------



## raelene

they look gorgeous on you jsc6!!
i cant seem to find them in a size 34 anywhere


----------



## jsc6

thanks raelene! do they come in 34? maybe if you call a boutique and see if they can search other store inventories for you? i hope you can find some soon.


----------



## samoXenina

jsc6 said:


> reviving this thread.. here are my trib toos




how is the sizing on these? are they true to size, i'm a us 8 would a 38 fit me? TIA


----------



## ayla

^ YSL has always fit TTS for me, and my tribute sandals are a perfect fit for me !


----------



## jsc6

um, i'd say they are pretty TTS or run a bit small, i'm usually a 7.5/8 .. i wear an 38 in the tributes and a 37.5 in the trib toos.


----------



## thekimchster

These are my Tribtoos in Black Leather.


----------



## letucche

*jsc6* stunning shoes!  Thanks so much for sharing! How's that color called? 

*thekimchster* Like that classic look very much! Great taste!


----------



## may3545

candy2100 said:


> ^^  Those look so nice on you!  I wish I could wear these, but I wear a size 10 and they just look too clownish I think...



Candy, I am also a size 10 (40.5 in TribToos), and I bought the shorter heel, and I've gotten nothing but compliments when I wear them. You definitely can rock them! I tried the higher heel and it was a bit bottom heavy due to the platform and it being such a large shoe hahahaha. But I definitely suggest giving the shorter heel a try before you completely throw out the idea


----------



## ms piggy

*may*, the lower TribToos look great on you. Do you think, when you can, post a side view pic of you wearing the shoe when standing? Would like to see the overall aesthetic of the lower heeled version when worn. 

Anyone knows what are the colours available?


----------



## may3545

^ms piggy, I'll definitely try later this day. I have yet to figure out how to angle it since it's just me taking the photo-- my bf will think it wierd to snap just my feet haha. I'll post back soon when I'm off work


----------



## may3545

Here are action shots w/ a different angle. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you for indulging me *may*! These are perfect pics. I would def need to try this out at the boutique. It's classic with a twist!

And LOVE the BBB. Great complement to these shoes!


----------



## may3545

^You are so welcome *ms piggy!*

I find them super comfortable and I can wear them and walk in them for a long time without problems due to the shorter heel height. I hope you find a pair you love!


----------



## NZA

I went to the YSL store the other day to try on some Tribtoos for sizing.  (I'm getting ready for the 1 day sale next week).  I tried on the lower ones in black leather pumps, blue lizard pumps, and brown lizard pumps.  GORGEOUS all of them.  I need black pumps so definitely getting those but debating on another pair since they're all so beautiful...


----------



## honeybunch

I might be buying these tomorrow in black via mail order but I'm terrified - so scared I won't be able to walk in them.  Can someone reassure me please?


----------



## dreamer637

*may3545* how much were ur lower heeled tribtoos? where did u get them?


----------



## Pishi

^^Dreamer, I just bought a pair of maroon Tribtoos, lower heel height, from Nordies.  They are pre-saling at 40% off retail, for pick up after Dec 1st.  Not sure which Nordies carries them, but for sure Chicago does.  Try Billie or Donny as SAs.


----------



## dreamer637

thanks pishi. Do u know if they hve them in black? How much were urs?


----------



## may3545

dreamer637 said:


> *may3545* how much were ur lower heeled tribtoos? where did u get them?


 Pishi you scored a great deal!!!

Dreamer, I bought mine for retail.... I forgot exactly, but it was a little over $800 with tax at the YSL boutique in San Francisco. I hope that helped!


----------



## Pishi

Dreamer, not sure if they had black.  I would call.  I saw a gold color too, but not sure if they were on sale.  It was 40% off $795 or something like that.  I haven't picked them up so I'm not positive.  Won't get them until Dec 1st.


----------



## Pishi

may3545 said:


> Pishi you scored a great deal!!!



Thanks May!!  I'll post modeling shots after I get them...


----------



## tresjoliex

What's the height on the lower tribtoos?


----------



## may3545

^I don't have them with me during this Thanksgiving holiday, but I just checked saks and it's 80mm total, with the 20mm or so heel, so it's SUPER COMFY. I literally have walked in them all day and felt fine (usually 3" or higher will kill my back in about 4 hours). LOVE!


----------



## Tracky527

dreamer637 said:


> thanks pishi. Do u know if they hve them in black? How much were urs?


 
The only lower heeled tribtoos on sale are the burgundy colored ones...


----------



## Tracky527

Hey guys know some of you were asking about the black lower heeled tribtoos. I found them in suede on sale for 40% off. Good luck!

http://www.poshonmain.com/store.cfm?categoryID=34&ProductID=769


----------



## Lady1mport

I'm so jealous I want a pair.


----------



## NZA

OMG what an awesome price.  The lower tribtoos are currently on sale in YSL.  Only the brown lizard print though.  It is gorgeous.  I was able to get a pair of black ones when they had their 20% off sale 2 weeks ago.  its not a great discount but its better than nothing.  




Tracky527 said:


> Hey guys know some of you were asking about the black lower heeled tribtoos. I found them in suede on sale for 40% off. Good luck!
> 
> http://www.poshonmain.com/store.cfm?categoryID=34&ProductID=769


----------



## hannahsophia

I bought these from posh on main. They just fit (tts) but the wide part near my toes is a bit tight. Any idea if they stretch (they are the black suede if you can't see.) Do they get more comfy?


----------



## Sharkbait

My Nordstrom sale snag.  I've been wanting these for a while and don't have any brown shoes, so these worked!





















And I have to post these, since the dog was hilarious!


----------



## LoveHappens

Sharkbait, gorgeous snag. Congrats they look amazing on you!! You're dog's so precious!


----------



## Pishi

hannahsophia said:


> I bought these from posh on main. They just fit (tts) but the wide part near my toes is a bit tight. Any idea if they stretch (they are the black suede if you can't see.) Do they get more comfy?



I actually found these shoes to be a bit large for my normal YSL size.  But if yours are tight, you might consider wearing them with a thick pair of athletic socks around the house.  I did this with a pair of suede Rupert Sandersons and it did a good job and creating just a bit more room.


----------



## Pishi

LoveHappens said:


> Sharkbait, gorgeous snag. Congrats they look amazing on you!! You're dog's so precious!



Roger that!


----------



## Pishi

Okay, I posted these in the Keep Em or Send Em Back thread, but I thought I would post here as well.  I love my new Tribtoos!  From Nordies, 40% off.


----------



## tresjoliex

sharkbait, i love them.

and pishi, again, LOVE!!


----------



## NZA

Looove these!  



Pishi said:


> Okay, I posted these in the Keep Em or Send Em Back thread, but I thought I would post here as well. I love my new Tribtoos! From Nordies, 40% off.


----------



## plumaplomb

I love these shoes in grey.


----------



## tresjoliex

Bebe knockoffs, DISGUSTING!

http://www.bebe.com/bebe-Liza-Platf...0011&pf_rd_p=495094551&pf_rd_s=search-results


----------



## CatNZ

plumaplomb said:


> I love these shoes in grey.



in grey did you say? 
these just arrived in NAP, apparently an exclusive... snagged a pair of 38, and that size's sold out as soon as I paid for it!


----------



## jsc6

^^ i saw those on NAP and fell in love but unfortunately, my size sold through


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahh, I can't WAIT to get my first pair of 105s soon... the taupey metallic!!  It's so fabulous!!   All of these modeling pics are killing me!


----------



## may3545

Wow the grey looks amazing!!! I can only do the shorter heel though. The tribute sandals are the tallest I have and I have only worn them twice!


----------



## tresjoliex

I've only seen the shorter heel at nordies. Anywhere else carry them?

Will the black patent ever hit sale (lower ones)?


----------



## marbella8

YSL and Saks both have the shorter heels.


----------



## may3545

The YSL boutiques carry the shorter heel; that is where I got my black patent lower heel Tribtoos. I don't think they will go on sale soon, but you never know! They are so classic and sell out usually. I had to order the last one in my size from another state!


----------



## fieryfashionist

The black patent WAS on sale.  I had a pair from the outlet that I purchased not only on sale ($479ish), but also for an additional 20% off that price.  This was while they were still in stores for full price.  I'm talking a few months ago.   Unfortunately, the size didn't work out for me and I had to sell them, but I'm sure they will go on sale again at some point.  Hell, if they were in the outlets (which I still find mind blowing! ), how could they not?


----------



## ms piggy

I'm still looking for the lower heel ones. I missed out the plum suede ones which were on sale at my local YSL and Nordies. Talk about bad luck (


----------



## tresjoliex

I need a 39 if anyone seems to find them!


----------



## eggpudding

CatNZ said:


> in grey did you say?
> these just arrived in NAP, apparently an exclusive... snagged a pair of 38, and that size's sold out as soon as I paid for it!



Omg they are stunning..they're really only an NAP exclusive?


----------



## Sammyjoe

I would love a pair of the lower heeled tribtoos!! London has sold out in my size, urggh!Lol!


----------



## Pishi

wore my lower height Tribtoos today and loved them! =)


----------



## NZA

Barneys also sells the lower heeled ones..


----------



## Straight-Laced

Luisaviaroma has *green suede lower heeled Tribs* on sale (50% off) now.
There's still a few sizes available. 
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.htm?userlang=EN


----------



## katmcpheefan91

tresjoliex said:


> Bebe knockoffs, DISGUSTING!
> 
> http://www.bebe.com/bebe-Liza-Platf...0011&pf_rd_p=495094551&pf_rd_s=search-results



no, they're actually not. a lot of people like myself cannot afford the real ones so those are great!


----------



## calisnoopy

^^well i think she was saying that for a lot of us, we spend on these shoes to be original designs and its sad when we see a lot of fakes or knockoffs floating around--kind of kills the whole feeling of buying that YSL style or Chanel design if that makes sense...


----------



## fieryfashionist

My black patent 105s are in my hot little hands (and on my feet haha)... I love them!!!   When I have time and my camera situation is sorted out, I'll post pics.


----------



## tresjoliex

^yes, calisnoopy.


----------



## calisnoopy

fieryfashionist said:


> My black patent 105s are in my hot little hands (and on my feet haha)... I love them!!!   When I have time and my camera situation is sorted out, I'll post pics.




ohhh so you ARE keeping them then? LOL


----------



## fieryfashionist

You already know this haha, but yes, I am!! 



calisnoopy said:


> ohhh so you ARE keeping them then? LOL


----------



## tresjoliex

If you had a choice between Tribtoo and Tributes, which would you buy first, in the end you will have both?


----------



## katmcpheefan91

calisnoopy said:


> ^^well i think she was saying that for a lot of us, we spend on these shoes to be original designs and its sad when we see a lot of fakes or knockoffs floating around--kind of kills the whole feeling of buying that YSL style or Chanel design if that makes sense...



i know what you mean, but people who can't afford ysls should be able to get similar lookin shoes for cheaper. that's just my opinion though, but If i could afford real YSLs then maybe I would think the same way you guys do...


----------



## ms piggy

tresjoliex said:


> If you had a choice between Tribtoo and Tributes, which would you buy first, in the end you will have both?



You are referring to the original Tribute pumps (and not the sandals as the look is quite different)? If pumps, I would still have both as I feel they are different enough. Then again, am a huge YSL fan. So I guess I'm partial.


----------



## tresjoliex

^the Tribute sandals


----------



## ms piggy

Well, I suppose then it depends on which look you want to go first. The Tribtoos are pumps, so it has a dressier look (great with pencil skirts, shift dresses, more fitted and streamline look). The Tribute sandals are open toes, so to me, they are great for dressing down in jeans, evening, dinners etc. If you ask me, you'd need both to cover all bases LOL!


----------



## tresjoliex

^haha I agree. I think I'm gonna go for the pumps first.


----------



## eggpudding

Tribtoos first. And it's winter right now


----------



## ShkBass

i love this thread


----------



## Ryna

Happy New Year! 
Something new to my Tribute's family 











and Tribtoos


----------



## ms piggy

Well done *Ryna*! I LOVE this pair (and been searching for it in my size!!)



Ryna said:


> Tribtoos


----------



## Red Queen

Hi Everybody--

I'm mostly a CL gal, but LOVE these Tribtoo pumps (especially the screaming high ones).  Does anybody out there have a list of colors that are genuine?  I'm looking at some white ones now, but I want to make sure they actually came in white, because there are a LOT of knock-offs out there...


----------



## tresjoliex

Question, how's sizing on patent versus the embossed? Need to know ASAP!

39 in patent btw.


----------



## tresjoliex

Does anyone work with a nice friendly SA at a YSL boutique that is willing to email pictures of new shoes?

There are no YSL shoes in my area, and the website selection sucks.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Here are pics of my black patent Tribtoos!!  LOVE!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Ryna *- Both pairs are stunning on you!!


----------



## Pishi

tresjoliex said:


> Does anyone work with a nice friendly SA at a YSL boutique that is willing to email pictures of new shoes?
> 
> There are no YSL shoes in my area, and the website selection sucks.


 
You might try Mary Anne in Chicago.  She is super nice.  I've never asked her to email pictures to me...but I might, seeing as I leaving Chicago.


----------



## tresjoliex

^Do you have her email address?


----------



## Pishi

I don't actually!  Just call the store and ask for her.


----------



## LVobsessed415

I wish I could wear these but my heel always slips out of the back. almost broke my neck, now can only stick to heels with a strap


----------



## TwiggyStar

*fiery* those are AMAZING!! Love the higher heel black patent, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## may3545

fieryfashionist said:


> Here are pics of my black patent Tribtoos!!  LOVE!!



Gorgeous!!! Congrats


----------



## woody

Does anyone disagree with my quick search which suggests it is safe to buy tts for tribtoos? About to hit 'buy!'


----------



## tresjoliex

^I would say yes. TTS


----------



## tresjoliex

Question: have these been faked?


----------



## woody

tresjoliex said:


> ^I would say yes. TTS


 
Thanks Tres


----------



## tresjoliex

^which ones did you get??!!


----------



## jsc6

fieryfashionist: those patent tribss ... my jaw dropped. I die for alll YSL shoes


----------



## woody

tresjoliex said:


> ^which ones did you get??!!


 
grey lizard suede


----------



## tresjoliex

^awesome!! post modeling pics when you get them!!!


----------



## annaspanna33

Yep these have been faked sadly.


----------



## Red Queen

Every now and then, not too often, I see a shoe that I HAVE to have, NOW!!!  I'm a shoe freak, mostly CLs, but a latecomer to the YSL scene.  Well, these babies did it to me.  Holy cow!  Can't wait 'til the mailman comes with my precious! 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1263280340099&ev19=2:28


----------



## jsc6

Redqueen: did you get the orchid or black? i lovee the slingbacks, they are the comfiest shoes ever!


----------



## Red Queen

jsc6 said:


> Redqueen: did you get the orchid or black? i lovee the slingbacks, they are the comfiest shoes ever!


 
Orchid.  I'm tempted by the black, too, but I already have some simple black Tribtoo 105 pumps. The black slings in eelskin are nicer, but that might be TOO greedy, even for me. The orchid was just too much, though.  Last one in anything remotely close to my size, too.   I won't wear them often, not nearly as often as anything black, but WHO CARES???


----------



## am2022

i think these are my next pair of shoes.

I want the low heeled ones for work.

are these tts??

TIA!


----------



## tresjoliex

^Yes, amacasa, I would say tts as US sizing.


----------



## Miss Luana

Lets all be honest here, how long can you walk in those shoes without wanting to remove them and use them as a deadly weapon because your back hurts too much ???  I need your impression and advices. I just cant  spend 795$ on a pair oh shoes that I can handle only 30 minutes. Thanks in advance !


----------



## Red Queen

Actually, as high heels go, I find the 6 inch Tribtoos comparatively easy to walk in, and to stay in over longish stretches.  Far easier than CL 120mm spikes with no platform, for example.  I wouldn't call the Tribtoos a work shoe, by any means, but definitely a date shoe.  Even dancing, with enough booze in me (and allowing for occasional  "rest periods" 

The key is the platform--it makes the actual foot angle bearable.

That said, they aren't the kind of shoe that I would "throw on" to go shopping, or hang with the kids, as apparently Jennifer Lopez and Victoria Beckham do....


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Miss Luana said:


> Lets all be honest here, how long can you walk in those shoes without wanting to remove them and use them as a deadly weapon because your back hurts too much ??? I need your impression and advices. I just cant spend 795$ on a pair oh shoes that I can handle only 30 minutes. Thanks in advance !


 
I honestly can walk one city block and then my feet hurt. I only wear mine when I am traveling by car and will be driven door to door and I will be sitting down 99.99% of the time

Now if i have some liquor in the system that can mask the pain a wee bit but once I sit down and then get up oooh the pain


----------



## tresjoliex

I find them to be very comfy and easy to walk in because of the platform.


----------



## Pishi

If you are concerned, you might want to try the lower heel version.  I personally found the original heel height (the 6 incher or whatever) a bit too much for me.  But I like the lower heel version a lot.


----------



## Miss Luana

Thanks for all your comments and advices ! 

*SolidGold2 *: You just confirmed my fear... But they are so lovely! How to resist ?! I guess I'll cab my way around...

*RedQueen *: Date shoes, thats sounds good. And you are right, after 1,2,3 drinks, you tend forget the pain...

*Tresjolix *: Maybe the platform will save me from any problem.

I*shi* : thanks for the tip. 

_*One last question: do they run wide ??*_

Thanks again


----------



## Red Queen

I wouldn't say wide, exactly but they do run wider than, say, most CLs or Choos...


----------



## annaspanna33

Hi ladies.....
In the other tributes (sandals and pumps) a 38.5 is fine (not tight or anything)...do you think I could do a 38 in the trib toos?


----------



## Pishi

annaspanna33 said:


> Hi ladies.....
> In the other tributes (sandals and pumps) a 38.5 is fine (not tight or anything)...do you think I could do a 38 in the trib toos?



You might be able to make this work...I actually feel my 38 Tribtoos ran bigger than any other YSL 38s I have, including the Tributes.  I have to put some padding in one shoe of the Tribtoos (my right foot is smaller than my left).  Might consider trying them on if you have a store that carries them nearby before you buy (if you are Ebaying, for example).


----------



## Miss Luana

Red Queen said:


> I wouldn't say wide, exactly but they do run wider than, say, most CLs or Choos...



Thanks Red Queen for the precision.


----------



## tresjoliex

anyone feel like they need the tribtoo in every color?

should I go for black patent tribtoos at full price or the lizard suede for $500?

anyone know if the patent goes on sale?


----------



## tresjoliex

Ryna said:


> Happy New Year!
> Something new to my Tribute's family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Tribtoos



Are these the same color shoe?


----------



## Ryna

tresjoliex said:


> Are these the same color shoe?



yes, it's the same pair, burgundy suede


----------



## Voguette Girl

Ryna, your tribtoos are gorgeous. im in love with that color.


----------



## NZA

tresjoliex - where can I get the lizard suede for $500?  Are you talking about the sale at the store?  Thanks!



tresjoliex said:


> anyone feel like they need the tribtoo in every color?
> 
> should I go for black patent tribtoos at full price or the lizard suede for $500?
> 
> anyone know if the patent goes on sale?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahh, I'm with you haha... I really want the metallic taupe ones!    No, blac patent does not go on sale.  The only black patent Tribtoos that did go on sale were the past season blue soled ones.



tresjoliex said:


> anyone feel like they need the tribtoo in every color?
> 
> should I go for black patent tribtoos at full price or the lizard suede for $500?
> 
> anyone know if the patent goes on sale?


----------



## fieryfashionist

*tresjoliex* - I may be biased, but I say get the black patent.  They are SO beautifu and standout, and personally, I would get much more use out of them then the embossed lizard ones (the color/finish being a big factor).


----------



## caramiele

my booties! mine i felt were small for me... i usually wear an 8.5 or 9 and got these in a 39, but sometimes its a struggle to get them on and off.. and sometimes my toes feel jammed. but i do love them =)


----------



## jsc6

^^ These are my FAVORITE SHOES! They are so comfortable and they are TDF!! Sometimes it's hard to get my foot in (I think it's because of the patent leather .. i could be wrong.)


----------



## jen_sparro

*Caramiele* those are beyond stunning... I'd love a pair of those, they're so hard to find! Love them in a 38.5  Wear them in good health.


----------



## calisnoopy

caramiele said:


> my booties! mine i felt were small for me... i usually wear an 8.5 or 9 and got these in a 39, but sometimes its a struggle to get them on and off.. and sometimes my toes feel jammed. but i do love them =)


 
woweee love the pic...the yellow is so hot too!!!

i have them with the turquoise blue bottom! and oddly enough, these ran BIG for me...i dunno why but YSL shoes ALL run sooo big, i got mine at last sale at the Woodbury Outlet and they didnt have a 34.5 but the 34 ended up being perfect even with socks!!

and i bought the trib too pumps lower heel in 34.5 and needed 2 heel pads to fit!!!  should've gotten those in a 34! LOL

and i usually wear a 35


----------



## hazeltt

*fieryfashionist*: Where did you buy the tribtoos? I've been searching the department stores and I haven't seen them. I'm desperately looking for a pair!


----------



## Pishi

hazeltt, I know that Nordstroms carries the Tribtoos in a lower heel (in a dark taupe color, check online).  The YSL boutiques should also have a variety.  You might also try Saks and Neimans.


----------



## hazeltt

Pishi said:


> hazeltt, I know that Nordstroms carries the Tribtoos in a lower heel (in a dark taupe color, check online). The YSL boutiques should also have a variety. You might also try Saks and Neimans.


 

Thanks but I prefer the 140 mm heel in black patent. I've tried Neiman's but they told me they didn't buy them this year. Bergdorf's has a 35.5 but they're TTS so I think I should be sticking to my 36. I'll try the boutiques and Saks tomorrow!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi there!  I bought them at the YSL boutique in NY... boutiques should still have them... I hope you find a pair! 




hazeltt said:


> *fieryfashionist*: Where did you buy the tribtoos? I've been searching the department stores and I haven't seen them. I'm desperately looking for a pair!


----------



## am2022

Okay guys, im now ready for the plunge to buy the tribtoos as my birthday is coming up in two weeks.

Now please help me choose:


Im 41/ 40.5 in CLs

Should I get:

1.  40.5 Black patent with turquoise heel

2.  40.5  Black patent slingback with yellow heel

3.   matte leather gold slingback?  in 40 or 40.5?

Gosh, i think i want all three.


----------



## ochie

caramiele said:


> my booties! mine i felt were small for me... i usually wear an 8.5 or 9 and got these in a 39, but sometimes its a struggle to get them on and off.. and sometimes my toes feel jammed. but i do love them =)




love them!  where did you buy them? and how much are they?thanks


----------



## katmcpheefan91

i love those booties!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

amacasa said:


> Okay guys, im now ready for the plunge to buy the tribtoos as my birthday is coming up in two weeks.
> 
> Now please help me choose:
> 
> 
> Im 41/ 40.5 in CLs
> 
> Should I get:
> 
> 1.  40.5 Black patent with turquoise heel
> 
> 2.  40.5  Black patent slingback with yellow heel
> 
> 3.   matte leather gold slingback?  in 40 or 40.5?
> 
> Gosh, i think i want all three.



Black patent with turquoise.


----------



## LVobsessed415

what is the difference with the different color soles on the boots?


----------



## am2022

tresjoliex said:


> Black patent with turquoise.


 
thanks dear!!!

can't wait to get them.


----------



## tresjoliex

LVobsessed415 said:


> what is the difference with the different color soles on the boots?



I don't think there is any.


----------



## caramiele

ochie said:


> love them!  where did you buy them? and how much are they?thanks



thanks! well i got them more than a year ago and i got them in Miami at Saks... think i paid around $1100 or so for them. ouch. but i do love them!

initially i wished i could have gotten the turquoise soles, but now i have fun matching these with highlighter yellow tops so it's just as well


----------



## caramiele

amacasa said:


> Okay guys, im now ready for the plunge to buy the tribtoos as my birthday is coming up in two weeks.
> 
> Now please help me choose:
> 
> 
> Im 41/ 40.5 in CLs
> 
> Should I get:
> 
> 1.  40.5 Black patent with turquoise heel
> 
> 2.  40.5  Black patent slingback with yellow heel
> 
> 3.   matte leather gold slingback?  in 40 or 40.5?
> 
> Gosh, i think i want all three.



another vote for black patent with turquoise !!


----------



## tresjoliex




----------



## lovechanel920

I love the Tribtoos. I got my first pair:


----------



## Pishi

^^ gorgeous!  Is that black?  I wore my maroon tribtoos to work the other day and was just in love with my own feet the entire day.


----------



## lovechanel920

They're grey. Sucky camera phone picture, lol.


----------



## MirandaK

Does anyone know where I can get the grey suede ones from? I live in Australia and I think they'll need to be shipped here... But I recently saw Miranda Kerr wearing a pair at an in-store appearance and I LOVED them.

She was wearing the dark grey suede but I've also seen the light grey on others...they are gorgeous too...oh I so want a pair!


----------



## am2022

go to ysl.com
try all the ysl outlet as they just recently had the extra 20% off.
they might still honor that.

good luck on your search!!! they are worth searching high and low for


----------



## am2022

My tribtoos finally arrived.

I will post pics soon.\

Such a beautiful shoe.. now how do i walk in it???

I showed it to my DH and he couldn't believe the heel height..
will post pics soon.!!!


----------



## LVobsessed415

where can I list of the outlets?


----------



## babysweetums

i want a pair of tribtoos 105 my first choice is the black patent leather with the turquoise bottoms...second choice is gray suede my us size is 9 my regular christian louboutin size is 40 what size should i be looking for? (i would rather err on the side of too small than too big) thanks so much trib ladies! =) and also where can i find them? the website only has red patent and im terrified of fakes on ebay....


----------



## HeyMaddy

I love high heels, buying shoes never fail to put a smile on my face! Just wondering.. how long can you walk in high heels? (esp these towering YSL ones.) : )


----------



## am2022

hi there.
im 40.5 in louboutins and got the YSL tribtoos in 40.5 also.

I think technically, YSL have more wiggle room in them compared to Louboutins but wanted the 40.5 still since i wanted to buy the shoe gel inserts to prevent pain and i know those will help tighten the fit also.

GL on your search!!!


babysweetums said:


> i want a pair of tribtoos 105 my first choice is the black patent leather with the turquoise bottoms...second choice is gray suede my us size is 9 my regular christian louboutin size is 40 what size should i be looking for? (i would rather err on the side of too small than too big) thanks so much trib ladies! =) and also where can i find them? the website only has red patent and im terrified of fakes on ebay....


----------



## babysweetums

thank you so much amacasa!!


----------



## needforfashion

Hi everyone, i'm new to the forum and have just bought the grey patent YSL trib2 in the super high heel (15cm). 

They're being shipped as we speak, and I am already starting to wonder if I have made a huge mistake with the heel...

I know my ideal heel deficit is 10cm - these are 11cm. Does it make a huge difference? (CatNZ i saw you bought them - any feedback?)

I bought the CL Declic heels in black - 13cm heel and 0.5 platfrom. Wore them only 4 times (oh the shame!) as I couldn't really walk in them... Hoping I haven't made the same mistake.

Would appreciate any feedback! 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## lovechanel920

They are easy to walk in I think.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Is there a thread with celebs in the Tribtoo pumps and boots?


----------



## susieserb

Ok I bought that buffalo glazed color available at Nordies, they came today.  What a versatile and awesome color.  I like the lower heel i.e. 4.5 inches; they are 1/2 inch shorter then the CL's VP's and NP's.  I may go higher but for now I'm just thrilled to have found these in a difficult size 9?


----------



## BagsR4Me

Hello Ladies! 

I've been eying the YSL Eel Skin Tribtoo Slingbacks from Saks for like EVER... For the past few days, I've been coming to this thread to drool over everyone's Tribtoos. Love them! I couldn't take it anymore. *I HAD to have them!!!*

I went to Saks, but they didn't have them in my size. I tried on some leather Tribtoo slingbacks just for size. Then I went online and ordered the eel skins in my size. Here they are...

*Tribtoo Eel Skin Slingbacks in Orchid* 

















I ended up ordering a size 6 (even though I'm a size 5). These run small. the only problem is that the strap is too big, so I'll have to get them cut. Besides that, they're PERFECT!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Here are a few mod shots. Excuse the rolled-up jeans--I was so excited about these that I just grabbed my camera when I got home from work and quickly took pics.


----------



## juneping

^^wow...those are so hot...


----------



## babyontheway

whistle- HOT


----------



## BagsR4Me

Thank you *juneping* and *babyontheway*!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Hi ladies!!! Can I join in the Tribtoo fun? I might be a little late and took nearly 2 years to take the Tribute plunge (I originally owned the Tribute Maryjanes when they were a huge hit but sold them because they were just so ridiculous to walk in) but am glad to say that YSL has modified the platform to make it more comfortable and better to walk in! 

I got these Tribtoos yesterday and I am proud to say my long wait has paid off! Apologies for the unclear pic, it was taken on my iPhone. They are in nude patent leather and are the lower heel version.


----------



## Pishi

^^ Really pretty!  I would love to see a modeling pict.


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats!  Yes modeling pics please  I hope I can find a pair of the lower tribtoo soon



ladydeluxe said:


> Hi ladies!!! Can I join in the Tribtoo fun? I might be a little late and took nearly 2 years to take the Tribute plunge (I originally owned the Tribute Maryjanes when they were a huge hit but sold them because they were just so ridiculous to walk in) but am glad to say that YSL has modified the platform to make it more comfortable and better to walk in!
> 
> I got these Tribtoos yesterday and I am proud to say my long wait has paid off! Apologies for the unclear pic, it was taken on my iPhone. They are in nude patent leather and are the lower heel version.


----------



## jsc6

bagsr4me ... those fuschia slingbacks are beautiful! the color is great for summer .. great choice!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

jsc6 said:


> bagsr4me ... those fuschia slingbacks are beautiful! the color is great for summer .. great choice!!




Thank you *jsc6*!!


----------



## susieserb

BagsR4Me said:


> Here are a few mod shots. Excuse the rolled-up jeans--I was so excited about these that I just grabbed my camera when I got home from work and quickly took pics.





EEEEEEEK FOR EEL! Wowzers!!!!!  Also I bought my CL NP's 1/2 larger and shoe inserts kept my straps up (no cutting).  Please try that first and good luck!!


----------



## susieserb

I ended up switching out my 9 YSL's to a 9.5 and I'm so glad I did.  These hoofers are the lower heel (90's) and they came from the Nordstroms in Chicago.   

Also I'm going on the record to say that the size I wear in CL's (particularly NP's and VP's) are the same size I wear with the Tribtoo's!!

Here's the Buffalo shade which is a wild mix of metallic light brown, taupe and a hint of lavender.  These suckers go with sooooo much!  They rock with khaki's, browns, purples even black?


----------



## may3545

^Gorgeous color indeed! I have the shorter heels in black patent, and they are super comfy! I might need one in that buffalo color


----------



## fieryfashionist

They are stunning!!   I have wanted this shade in the 105 height (and I agree... it's this incredible metallic taupey color... I despise brown with black and would wear these with black for sure - not brown at all, IMO) forever, and my size finally came in to the store, yay!    I hope to pick them up on Friday!! 




susieserb said:


> I ended up switching out my 9 YSL's to a 9.5 and I'm so glad I did.  These hoofers are the lower heel (90's) and they came from the Nordstroms in Chicago.
> 
> Also I'm going on the record to say that the size I wear in CL's (particularly NP's and VP's) are the same size I wear with the Tribtoo's!!
> 
> Here's the Buffalo shade which is a wild mix of metallic light brown, taupe and a hint of lavender.  These suckers go with sooooo much!  They rock with khaki's, browns, purples even black?


----------



## fieryfashionist

What a lovely, neutral color!! 




ladydeluxe said:


> Hi ladies!!! Can I join in the Tribtoo fun? I might be a little late and took nearly 2 years to take the Tribute plunge (I originally owned the Tribute Maryjanes when they were a huge hit but sold them because they were just so ridiculous to walk in) but am glad to say that YSL has modified the platform to make it more comfortable and better to walk in!
> 
> I got these Tribtoos yesterday and I am proud to say my long wait has paid off! Apologies for the unclear pic, it was taken on my iPhone. They are in nude patent leather and are the lower heel version.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*BagsR4Me* - The color is out of this world gorgeous!!!   They look beautiful on you!!!   Congrats!!


----------



## susieserb

fieryfashionist said:


> They are stunning!!   I have wanted this shade in the 105 height (and I agree... it's this incredible metallic taupey color... I despise brown with black and would wear these with black for sure - not brown at all, IMO) forever, and my size finally came in to the store, yay!    I hope to pick them up on Friday!!



LOL I love brown with black, it's a hump that wasn't too hard to straddle! 

This Buffalo is an odd duck color I must say?  It's warm, it's cool it's BOTH??

They're 105's?  All I know is that they are 4 inches tall when measured from the back.  I was sooooo tempted to do 5's but decided not to.  I just don't want to be that tall KWIM?


----------



## tresjoliex

for sizing, how does patent compare with regular leather?


----------



## susieserb

A GF has patent and they run the same size as the regular leather.  But like all patent leathers the Tribtoo is no different i.e. stiff and needs breaking in.  BTW the Tribtoo in patent is breathtaking!! Good luck!


----------



## allbrandspls

There's one on bluefly for cheaper and lower heel.
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-grey-patent-Tribute-platform-pumps/cat60002/307618001/detail.fly


----------



## susieserb

allbrandspls said:


> There's one on bluefly for cheaper and lower heel.
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-grey-patent-Tribute-platform-pumps/cat60002/307618001/detail.fly



Ack! TG it's NOT in my size!!


----------



## susieserb

Oh look there's a cool tweed model,  me love!! but also not in my size.  I'm dodging all kinds of bullets, whew!


----------



## babyontheway

These would be a HG for me- but of course not the right size
Thanks for posting



allbrandspls said:


> There's one on bluefly for cheaper and lower heel.
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-grey-patent-Tribute-platform-pumps/cat60002/307618001/detail.fly


----------



## classicsgirl

I am slobbering all over these shoes! Can someone please PM me if you see a pair of the lower heel tribtoos in a neutral colour (black, beige etc.) in a 37 or 37.5 on sale? Thanks guys


----------



## susieserb

^the sale part is where it gets hinky.....


----------



## lovechanel920

I hope Bluefly adds more in different sizes.


----------



## Miss T

I received my black patent tribs yesterday  I love them so much, but WOW the toebox is tight for me. I've been trying the sock trick with a hair dryer to heat them up a bit on and off, so hopefully I can make them work. I know patent has a pretty brutal breaking in period. Did anyone else have to stretch the toebox on theirs?


----------



## susieserb

Miss T said:


> I received my black patent tribs yesterday  I love them so much, but WOW the toebox is tight for me. I've been trying the sock trick with a hair dryer to heat them up a bit on and off, so hopefully I can make them work. I know patent has a pretty brutal breaking in period. Did anyone else have to stretch the toebox on theirs?



My toe box fit early, early Spring (i.e. late Winter).  Then we got that HOT period and my feet swelled.  It was a struggle for me to put my Tribs on.  That's when I decided to go up one half size and touche!! Perfection!

My patent VP's took about 4 good wearings with bare feet and masking tape to start feeling decent.  Good luck!  The things we endure for beauty....


----------



## Miss T

susieserb said:


> My toe box fit early, early Spring (i.e. late Winter).  Then we got that HOT period and my feet swelled.  It was a struggle for me to put my Tribs on.  That's when I decided to go up one half size and touche!! Perfection!
> 
> My patent VP's took about 4 good wearings with bare feet and masking tape to start feeling decent.  Good luck!  *The things we endure for beauty*....



HAH! I read this as I was teetering around the house in them wearing 2 layers of socks. I walked out of my bedroom, and my cat was staring almost like he was judging me thinking "stupid girl."

I got them in a 37.5 because I couldn't find them in a 38 anywhere. boo. looks like I'll have to keep up with this sock trick business.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, I hear you, I just can't do it!   Camel and black I can do, but not brown and black!   I know.. it's simply the most amazing color!!   Hmm, well mine are the 105s... yours look to be the lower heel height (not sure what the measurement is).   I know what you mean... mine make me pretty tall, but hey, it's like an instant slim down haha, so I can't complain! 




susieserb said:


> LOL I love brown with black, it's a hump that wasn't too hard to straddle!
> 
> This Buffalo is an odd duck color I must say?  It's warm, it's cool it's BOTH??
> 
> They're 105's?  All I know is that they are 4 inches tall when measured from the back.  I was sooooo tempted to do 5's but decided not to.  I just don't want to be that tall KWIM?


----------



## fieryfashionist

So I forgot to post my new Tribtoos here!!  I love, love, love them!!   The color is this stunning cool yet warm metallic taupey brown/grey... works with any and everything!!  They are the 105s (I have the black patent too)... I find that the leather ones are more comfy (I tried on black suede last year and they were insanely comfy)!! 

Pics!


----------



## Pishi

^^ohmigosh!  those are beeeeutiful!


----------



## calisnoopy

fieryfashionist said:


> So I forgot to post my new Tribtoos here!! I love, love, love them!!  The color is this stunning cool yet warm metallic taupey brown/grey... works with any and everything!! They are the 105s (I have the black patent too)... I find that the leather ones are more comfy (I tried on black suede last year and they were insanely comfy)!!
> 
> Pics!


 
LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE where did you get these and were they on sale??


----------



## susieserb

fieryfashionist said:


> So I forgot to post my new Tribtoos here!!  I love, love, love them!!   The color is this stunning cool yet warm metallic taupey brown/grey... works with any and everything!!  They are the 105s (I have the black patent too)... I find that the leather ones are more comfy (I tried on black suede last year and they were insanely comfy)!!
> 
> Pics!



I just saw this message, I have mine on TOO!  Yes your heel is taller so my Trib's must be the 90's.

I have on a light pair of camel, cropped beige pants, a black top and black resin jewelry.  I must say the YSL's look smashing!!  

Congrats!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much, *pishi*! 

Hi *C*!!!    I actually wanted these many months ago at BG, but my size wasn't around... well, they finally got them in the other week!   Not on sale, unfortunately, but well worth it anyway!  They are my replacements for the marron glace Biancas I couldn't get to work for me... and I have to say, I love these even more!! 

Hi *susieserb*!   Ohhhh, yay... almost shoe twins haha.   Yeah, you have the 90s then... I've seen the 90 slingback version at NM!  Sounds like a great outfit... I'm sure your shoes looked amazing it!!   Thanks so much!


----------



## flower71

you girls rock!!!
Absolutely fab colour *susieserb* and *fieryfashionist*, that metallic hue is a must IMO! Pity for me, I just can't wear heels that high!! My dream would be the 7.5cm ...still looking!
BTW, great to see you susie


----------



## jsc6

*fieryfashionist*  oooh la la, LOVE the color.


----------



## susieserb

flower71 said:


> you girls rock!!!
> Absolutely fab colour *susieserb* and *fieryfashionist*, that metallic hue is a must IMO! Pity for me, I just can't wear heels that high!! My dream would be the 7.5cm ...still looking!
> BTW, great to see you susie



Hi *Flower*!! GOod to see you too! Your baby is squishy gorgeous (better then any leatha bag, LOL)!

You can wear these shoes *Flower*.  With the steep hidden platform and the 90 mm heel you feel like your shoes are only two inches tall KWIM?


----------



## marbella8

Ladies- if the lower-heeled in the suede closed-toe fit me in a size 35, do you think I could do a slingback in a size 35.5?  TIA!


----------



## flower71

susie, I am getting a pair!!! That's what I call enabling...Gotta check in Paris in June..aghhhh, have to wait!!


----------



## susieserb

marbella8 said:


> Ladies- if the lower-heeled in the suede closed-toe fit me in a size 35, do you think I could do a slingback in a size 35.5?  TIA!



I would say YES, it the backs fall down just get some mole skin pads for the toe box and you should be fine.


----------



## susieserb

flower71 said:


> susie, I am getting a pair!!! That's what I call enabling...Gotta check in Paris in June..aghhhh, have to wait!!



*Flower* your adorable baby is gonna say, "yes that's MY MOMMA!!"


----------



## marbella8

thanks susieserb!


----------



## tresjoliex

What kinds of lower Tribtoos do they have out now?


----------



## susieserb

I'm going to Chicago for a long weekend and I'll report what I see in those stores?


----------



## susieserb

Back from the long weekend in Chi-Town; we perused all the high end stores for YSL Tribtoo's, there was none to be seen.

I saw the Tribute (sling back version) in my taupey baffalo color?  Also my shoe is still on Nordstroms webpage in a 38, 38.5 and a 40....just an FYI.


----------



## babyontheway

I am so bummed that tribtoos won't be going on sale this season


----------



## miacillan

Hi Tribtoo gals!

I love all your lovely Tribtoo's!  

I am pretty new to this Tribtoo pump style, and never got a chance to try on a pair here locally because they don't have large sizes here.

So, for those who own both YSL Tribute sandals and YSL Tribtoo pumps, I would like to ask a question about the Tribtoo's sizing vs. Tribute Sandals sizing.  Are they the same or not?

I am a size 40 for YSL Tribute sandals, so what should be my Tribtoo pump size?  39.5 or 40?  My feet are not wide...just normal.  

Hope you can help me out as I want to order my Tribtoo asap before it is sold out of my size....I can't even wait for the sale because Tribtoo is not on any presale list now!  LOL!  (See how desperate I am....)

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## susieserb

I would say the sizes would be the same?  Go ahead and get the 40, if it's a tad too big you can always but a mole skin liner on the bottom and that should fix it.


----------



## schadenfreude

tresjoliex said:


> What kinds of lower Tribtoos do they have out now?



At YSL in Vegas over the weekend, they had the gray slingbacks and the embossed black classic style pump in the lower heels. They probably had more than this but my head was spinning as it was... totally caved and got the classic black ones. Now, what the hell do I wear them with?! HELP!!!


----------



## susieserb

schadenfreude said:


> At YSL in Vegas over the weekend, they had the gray slingbacks and the embossed black classic style pump in the lower heels. They probably had more than this but my head was spinning as it was... totally caved and got the classic black ones. Now, what the hell do I wear them with?! HELP!!!



OMGOSH _everything_!! Wait till the Fall and Winter and you'll especially wear them more but for now some simple frock with black will do


----------



## tresjoliex

miacillan said:


> hi tribtoo gals!
> 
> I love all your lovely tribtoo's!
> 
> I am pretty new to this tribtoo pump style, and never got a chance to try on a pair here locally because they don't have large sizes here.
> 
> So, for those who own both ysl tribute sandals and ysl tribtoo pumps, i would like to ask a question about the tribtoo's sizing vs. Tribute sandals sizing.  Are they the same or not?
> 
> I am a size 40 for ysl tribute sandals, so what should be my tribtoo pump size?  39.5 or 40?  My feet are not wide...just normal.
> 
> Hope you can help me out as i want to order my tribtoo asap before it is sold out of my size....i can't even wait for the sale because tribtoo is not on any presale list now!  Lol!  (see how desperate i am....)
> 
> thanks so much in advance!



38.5/39


----------



## Miss T

schadenfreude said:


> At YSL in Vegas over the weekend, they had the gray slingbacks and the embossed black classic style pump in the lower heels. They probably had more than this but my head was spinning as it was... totally caved and got the classic black ones. Now, what the hell do I wear them with?! HELP!!!



I came here to ask the exact same question! I have the black patent. Do you all just pair them with skirts/dresses and skinny jeans? When I have tried them on with boot-cut or flare (not too wide of a flare) jeans, since the shoe is so steep and high, the pant pretty much covers them and they almost disappear. And then it just kinda looks...strange :weird:


----------



## susieserb

Miss T said:


> I came here to ask the exact same question! I have the black patent. Do you all just pair them with skirts/dresses and skinny jeans? When I have tried them on with boot-cut or flare (not too wide of a flare) jeans, since the shoe is so steep and high, the pant pretty much covers them and they almost disappear. And then it just kinda looks...strange :weird:



I find them to be perfect with wide cropped pants (which are so in right now), even boyfriend jeans make YSL's Tribtoo's sing.  I also wear mine with dresses, skirts and thick cropped leggings/pants as well!


----------



## Miss T

*susieserb*, you are like the tribtoo expert. I love it.


----------



## susieserb

LOL^^^NO NOT AT ALL!!  I'm just a few steps ahead of your journey.  I struggled just like you guys with these shoes and after hours of trying them on with different outfits I could see they were the missing link in my wardrobe?  HTH!


----------



## Miss T

^^ ok ok...maybe you're more of a tribtoo connoisseur 


Here are my black patent tribs:


----------



## lovechanel920

wow, your tribtoos are gorgeous. i need to find me a pair badly. the ones i bought are a tad bit too small, so i'm selling them, but i haven't found a new pair! when do these hit sale? need a 39.


----------



## susieserb

Miss T said:


> ^^ ok ok...maybe you're more of a tribtoo connoisseur
> 
> 
> Dear God these are absolutely
> 
> Here are my black patent tribs:





Dear God these are absolutely stunning  

I wanted a pair of Rolando's so badly but they do NOT fit my feet very well.  These hoofers fit the bill!  Wowsers!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Miss T said:


> ^^ ok ok...maybe you're more of a tribtoo connoisseur
> 
> 
> Here are my black patent tribs:



These are AMAZING!! Congrats, they really look great on you. Look at those legs, girl!


----------



## Miss T

Thank you *MissTreselle824*, *susieserb*, and *BagsR4Me*!!

I do love them so much. Susie, I also considered getting rolandos, but esthetically, I like these much more.


----------



## jsc6

*MissT*: The patent is gorgeous, loving your TribToos


----------



## pie

I'm so late to the game, but I love these Tribtoos!  Now I don't know what to do.  Are the Tributes out of fashion?  I know they've been popular for a while...


----------



## LH405

pie said:


> I'm so late to the game, but I love these Tribtoos!  Now I don't know what to do.  Are the Tributes out of fashion?  I know they've been popular for a while...


Absolutely not!  Tribs...


----------



## susieserb

pie said:


> I'm so late to the game, but I love these Tribtoos!  Now I don't know what to do.  Are the Tributes out of fashion?  I know they've been popular for a while...



Perhaps^ but so have CL's and you don't see those suckers being shoved aside, LOL.

Seriously I think these babies will be around for a long while.  Women want heels and heels are more palatable with a plate form.  Just like large purses were suppose to be "out" (with hardware no doubt) they're still in the picture because people "love" the look.


----------



## susieserb

^Let me also add that what's "out" is "in" again within a matter of two years (this blows my mind).  It use to be a decade but fashion moves so quickly these days it feels like nothing is ever totally "out" kwim?  Here are a few examples: Metallics, animal prints, red, pink...they go on the back burner but not off the stove..


----------



## hautehippie61

i am also a huge fan of the tribtoos, the black patent and the nude patent are absolutely to die for in my book


----------



## nycdiva

Did the metalic taupe ones that fiery got go onsale anywhere?  I bought them from Nordstrom's, but I am having a difficult time swallowing the price.  I was hoping I would find them onsale somewhere!


----------



## purse-nality

dears, anyone know if black patent tribtoo 80mm's are constantly being re-stocked in the u.s? i'm about to purchase my 1st ysl soon, but opted for tribute sandals for now (waitlist for nude). on the other hand, am very worried that i might not be able to find 80mm pumps months later... should i do tribtoo 1st?

bit of history... i thought tribtoos were ridiculous super high ouchie pumps until i tried them! i luv them way over loubies... now i know why VB could get away w/ them malling w/ kids!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   I hope I'm wrong, but I don't think they did.   I checked a ton of sites!  Hmm, if you call Nordstroms, maybe they can find that out for you and do a price adjustment if necessary! 



nycdiva said:


> Did the metalic taupe ones that fiery got go onsale anywhere?  I bought them from Nordstrom's, but I am having a difficult time swallowing the price.  I was hoping I would find them onsale somewhere!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Miss T* they are SO stunning on you!!!   We're Tribtoo twins, yay!   It's funny, but I was obsessed with the pebbled black leather Tribtoos and was sad when they didn't have them in store (this was back in Nov/Dec), but then I saw the patent and thought hmm, they're kind of amazing (which is usually what I think about patent in the first place)!


----------



## nycdiva

They didn't go on sale at Nordstrom's.  I was hoping to find another retailer that did put them on sale so I could have Nordies price match.  I just bought 10+ pairs of sale shoes and three bags during these sales and I don't know what to do!!!



fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!  I hope I'm wrong, but I don't think they did.  I checked a ton of sites! Hmm, if you call Nordstroms, maybe they can find that out for you and do a price adjustment if necessary!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahh crap, okay, I didn't think so but I was hoping I was wrong!   Hmm, I haven't seen them on sale at any of the major department stores.  There's always online boutiques (the ones I've checked don't have them on sale)... but I dunno.  

Personally, I think they are worth it if you will get use out of them... I love that the color works with almost anything... it's a weird (but awesome!) neutral taupey grey with iridescent almost purpley undertones... a perfect mix of both warm AND cool! 

Wow, you did well!!   Hmm, if you're trying to narrow it down some, maybe keep the best of the best and what you know you'll use and love. 



nycdiva said:


> They didn't go on sale at Nordstrom's.  I was hoping to find another retailer that did put them on sale so I could have Nordies price match.  I just bought 10+ pairs of sale shoes and three bags during these sales and I don't know what to do!!!


----------



## jmperez303

Low Heel Tribute Too in Grey

Guys, what do you think of this? Do any of you have the same pair? Share your thoughts  please. Thanks!


----------



## anniepersian

^I love these! I would love to find these low heeled versions too! are they comfortable to wear???


----------



## Lady1mport

So I finally jumped on the bandwagon and purchased the nude patent leather tribtoos in a 37.5!!!
I'm so excited. However, I ordered them through the phone and I have never tried the pumps on before. I am usually a 37.5 in the tribute sandals, so I got a 37.5 in the pumps. Do you ladies think it should fit?


----------



## miacillan

Dears, this is the 1st time for me to share my small YSL Tribtoo collection.  I can't wear the higher heel ones, so I got the Tribtoo 80s instead, which is really so comfortable!!!

So, here they are (official names copied from the shoe boxes).  Thanks for letting me share!

*1. Tribtoo 80 "Tortora" color in "Bufalo Iridescent" leather (Bought from Browns, UK)*

_Indoor pictures without flash (daytime)_
















_Outdoor pictures without flash (daytime)_


----------



## miacillan

*2. Tribtoo 80 "Nude" color in "Vitello Vernice Soft" leather**(Bought from Hong Kong Lane Crawford)
*
_Indoor pictures without flash (daytime)_















_Outdoor pictures without flash (daytime)_


----------



## miacillan

*3. Tribtoo 80 "Cognac" color in "Nappa" Leather (Bought from Paris  YSL boutique just 1.5 weeks ago...)

*_Indoor pictures without flash (daytime)_
*















*_Outdoor pictures without flash (daytime)_
*











*


----------



## miacillan

_*Group pictures....*_
(all pix taken indoor without flash during daytime)





















That's all folks!!  I think I want to collect more colors....this pair of shoes is just too comfortable for a pair of heels!!  Maybe some black, grays, blues and reds in the future?  Hope YSL will have more new colors soon!  

Thanks for letting me share my joy again!

Cheers,
Mia


----------



## jen_sparro

^^  stunning collection! They look lovely on you, I've never seen these colours before 

Does anyone have the Tribtoo ankle boots (from ages ago) that they could post pics of? Just curious as to whether people still wear them...


----------



## Lady1mport

Mia- I love your collection!!! We'll be twin shoe sisters


----------



## ms piggy

Tribtoo 80 Vernigolf in Stone Beige.


----------



## may3545

miacillan and ms piggy-- FABULOUS 80s! I love mine-- soooo comfy!


----------



## susieserb

I invested allot of money on CL's (without any regrets); classic CL's do have a place where the Tribs do not.  BUT with that said, the Tribs are much more fun to wear in spirit and  comfort (don't flame me CL lovers gulp).  I want a black pair of Tribtoos in regular leather (badly) but I'm tapped out with mooolah at this point also it's not like you can just go and pick them up KWIM; Tribtoos aren't readily available once they sell out.


----------



## susieserb

miacillan said:


> Dears, this is the 1st time for me to share my small YSL Tribtoo collection.  I can't wear the higher heel ones, so I got the Tribtoo 80s instead, which is really so comfortable!!!
> 
> So, here they are (official names copied from the shoe boxes).  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> *1. Tribtoo 80 "Tortora" color in "Bufalo Iridescent" leather (Bought from Browns, UK)*
> 
> 
> I LIVE in these shoes!! The more you wear them the better they feel plus this color acts as a chameleon...they go with literally everything.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*M*, you picked some fabulous colors!!   We're "bufalo" twins haha (only mine is the 105 height)!   I love, love that color!   I'm also loving the patent/kid camel you picked up (my favorite is the patent)!  I'm sure you'll be adding more in no time haha. 
*
ms piggy *- What a beautiful, neutral color!


----------



## 8mc8

mia--love your new collection of tribtoos!!  the patent is particularly gorgeous 

ms piggy -- are those new collection tribtoos?  grey is on my wishlist for the fall after seeing them on celebs


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks everyone! :*

8mc8 I believe the grey is new for fall/winter. Go grab them!


----------



## gloss_gal

Where is everyone finding all the lower heeled Trib-toos.  What are the best online resources.


----------



## babyontheway

I know ysl.com sells them, but not sure of where else.  Good luck


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Some other places, besides ysl.com. 


http://www.barneys.com/Tribtoo Pump...cse&utm_campaign=shopstyle08&source=shopstyle

I have this in the 105 and LOVE the color... so versatile!! 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3072189...are&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-VQmOo6MNkpEHgvF6xzYE4Q

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?dsefu=off&productid=12102&currency_code=USD

I think several pfers are finding theirs overseas, FYI. 







gloss_gal said:


> Where is everyone finding all the lower heeled Trib-toos.  What are the best online resources.


----------



## bella.girl

I'm about to get my first pair but I'm very confused with the sizing. I read all the posts from the first page til the last to see how the sizing goes. Some are saying it's TTS and a few says it runs half size smaller. I'm a 38.5 but i'm comfortable with the 39 in the tribute sandals. So should I just order a 39 in the tribtoos as well? TIA!


----------



## Lady1mport

bella.girl said:


> I'm about to get my first pair but I'm very confused with the sizing. I read all the posts from the first page til the last to see how the sizing goes. Some are saying it's TTS and a few says it runs half size smaller. I'm a 38.5 but i'm comfortable with the 39 in the tribute sandals. So should I just order a 39 in the tribtoos as well? TIA!


 
I ordered from ysl just recently. I am a perfect 37.5 in the tribute sandals. I ordered the tribtoos in a size 37.5 and they are too big for me. Now I have to send the 37.5 back and get a 37. Hope that helps.


----------



## may3545

bella.girl said:


> I'm about to get my first pair but I'm very confused with the sizing. I read all the posts from the first page til the last to see how the sizing goes. Some are saying it's TTS and a few says it runs half size smaller. I'm a 38.5 but i'm comfortable with the 39 in the tribute sandals. So should I just order a 39 in the tribtoos as well? TIA!



I am a perfect 41 in Tribute Sandals, but I was able to wear 40.5 in Tribtoos. So half size down from the Tribute Sandals is my suggestion.


----------



## ms piggy

Lady1mport said:


> I ordered from ysl just recently. I am a perfect 37.5 in the tribute sandals. I ordered the tribtoos in a size 37.5 and they are too big for me. Now I have to send the 37.5 back and get a 37. Hope that helps.


 
This is my experience as well. I find the Tribtoos a tad long in the same size. But as I have wide feet, I stuck with the same as downsizing by half a size would be too tight in the toe box area.


----------



## bella.girl

Thanks for all your inputs!


----------



## Lady1mport

Here are the nude tribtoos I ordered. Should I keep them or should I return these and get black instead?

P.S. excuse the box I am stepping on. I didn't want to get the sole all scratched up just incase they are going back.


----------



## jenayb

^^ I love this colour! To die for - keep them!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady1mport

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I love this colour! To die for - keep them!!!!!!!


 
Do you think they'll be as versatile as black?


----------



## Lady1mport

*For the ladies wishing to make future tribtoos purchases and are confused about sizing*. I wanted to recommend my SA @ YSL Boutique Bellagio Las Vegas. She was so helpful with finding the perfect size and color. She responds almost instantly to emails and always willing to go the extra mile.

Her name is Aida and her email is: aida_sabic@tmo.blackberry.net


----------



## jenayb

Lady1mport said:


> Do you think they'll be as versatile as black?


 
Yes, absolutely. You can wear these with *any* colour!


----------



## mychillywilly

Lady1mport said:


> Here are the nude tribtoos I ordered. Should I keep them or should I return these and get black instead?
> 
> P.S. excuse the box I am stepping on. I didn't want to get the sole all scratched up just incase they are going back.



They are keeper!! 
Where did you get them?


----------



## mychillywilly

what do you girls think of the tribute pump?


----------



## Lady1mport

mychillywilly said:


> Definitely keep them!!
> Where did you get them?


I got them at the YSL Boutique in Las Vegas. I had to order them. My SA *Aida* helped me find my size. There are only a limited amount within the whole company.


----------



## susieserb

Lady1mport said:


> Here are the nude tribtoos I ordered. Should I keep them or should I return these and get black instead?
> 
> P.S. excuse the box I am stepping on. I didn't want to get the sole all scratched up just incase they are going back.



Lucky Magazine featured these shoes in their recent publications.  They say to buy this color in the Tribtoo's because they do not look so heavy.  I have the buffalo and have to agree with Lucky Magazine.  If black was MY COLOR segue I would be more comfortable with a heavy black pump but my coloring is more warm and the earthy tone balances me out.  I don't know if this helps you but it helped me, LOL!!!


----------



## Lady1mport

susieserb said:


> Lucky Magazine featured these shoes in their recent publications. They say to buy this color in the Tribtoo's because they do not look so heavy. I have the buffalo and have to agree with Lucky Magazine. If black was MY COLOR segue I would be more comfortable with a heavy black pump but my coloring is more warm and the earthy tone balances me out. I don't know if this helps you but it helped me, LOL!!!


 
Thank you


----------



## boxermomof2

Lady1mport said:


> Here are the nude tribtoos I ordered. Should I keep them or should I return these and get black instead?
> 
> P.S. excuse the box I am stepping on. I didn't want to get the sole all scratched up just incase they are going back.



KEEP! 
What color are they and who has them?


----------



## Lady1mport

The color on the box says "Nude". YSL Las Vegas has them


----------



## marbella8

Question for all of you who own the pumps, there is a pair on ebay I wanted to purchase, and they look real, but on the back, I noticed all the YSL shoes I have, and the other Tribtoos online have "Made in Italy", and then under that, have written "Cuir Veritable", but this pair only has "Made in Italy", but does not have "Cuir Veritable".  Do any of you own a pair that does not have "Cuir Veritable" on the sole, under "Made in Italy".  TIA!

Mar


----------



## mychillywilly

Lady1mport said:


> I got them at the YSL Boutique in Las Vegas. I had to order them. My SA *Aida* helped me find my size. There are only a limited amount within the whole company.



Thank you for the info


----------



## jessjulesmom

Lady1mport said:


> I got them at the YSL Boutique in Las Vegas. I had to order them. My SA *Aida* helped me find my size. There are only a limited amount within the whole company.


 
I am bummed!! I called Aida and they don't have any more left in my size!  If anyone sees a 38 can you please let me know via PM!! TIA


----------



## fieryfashionist

Perfection!!!!!!!   Please do not return them... they look amazing on you!!! 




Lady1mport said:


> Here are the nude tribtoos I ordered. Should I keep them or should I return these and get black instead?
> 
> P.S. excuse the box I am stepping on. I didn't want to get the sole all scratched up just incase they are going back.


----------



## Lady1mport

Thank you! I will be keeping them. Now I want black or gray ones  as well.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, I understand ... I have two pairs (black patent and metallic taupe) and want more too (namely, your nude patent pair)!!


----------



## Ilgin

There is a pair of gorgeous tribtoo slings on bay I really REALLY want. If only I wasn't on a ban... I can only 'watch the item'.:tumbleweed:


----------



## Lady1mport

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Haha, I understand ... I have two pairs (black patent and metallic taupe) and want more too (namely, your nude patent pair)!!


The black patent is TDF .


----------



## jenayb

Ok, here's a question, ladies...

Long story short, I bought this shoe a half size too large: 

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=13712346 

I love these, but should I keep them? I feel that the space on the sides and behind my heel is noticeable, although they don't slip off... Sigh.


----------



## Lady1mport

jenaywins said:


> Ok, here's a question, ladies...
> 
> Long story short, I bought this shoe a half size too large:
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=13712346
> 
> I love these, but should I keep them? I feel that the space on the sides and behind my heel is noticeable, although they don't slip off... Sigh.


 
Did you try using a foot tongue to push your foot back so it wouldn't look so big?


----------



## jenayb

Lady1mport said:


> Did you try using a foot tongue to push your foot back so it wouldn't look so big?


 
A foot tongue? WTH is that!? 

I did try using thick padded insoles, which didn't seem to close the gaps and just made my foot feel cramped inside the toe box...


----------



## Lady1mport

jenaywins said:


> A foot tongue? WTH is that!?
> 
> I did try using thick padded insoles, which didn't seem to close the gaps and just made my foot feel cramped inside the toe box...


 
Did it look like this? 

http://www.silipos.com/images/products/metatarsal_CushionBallofFoot2.jpg


----------



## jenayb

Nope! It was one of those full-foot insoles or whatever you call them. I'm usually smart enough to buy shoes in my size, so I rarely  have to deal with such things!!


----------



## Lady1mport

jenaywins said:


> Nope! It was one of those full-foot insoles or whatever you call them. I'm usually smart enough to buy shoes in my size, so I rarely have to deal with such things!!


 
I had the same problem with the 37.5 nude patent ones I posted earlier. Those pads seem to have worked. You should return them if they are not comfortable.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Those were super fabulous, BTW. 

They are as comfortable as heels can get, I suppose, I just don't want them looking too big for me, KWIM?


----------



## angelicskater16

can anyone tell me if they will stretch out becuase i just got a pair and they were ok when i tried it on at the ysl store but then now i feel like it is a bit tight on me. Its the new black pebble leather one. thanks in advance!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Walk around your house in them wearing thick socks. I swear, it helps.


----------



## angelicskater16

Jenaywins- omg i didnt think about that lol haha  thank u lol..... i guess i better start soon since i wanna wear it to my friend's wedding


----------



## eggpudding

Lady1mport said:


> Here are the nude tribtoos I ordered. Should I keep them or should I return these and get black instead?
> 
> P.S. excuse the box I am stepping on. I didn't want to get the sole all scratched up just incase they are going back.



GORGEOUS. Definite keepers and especially nice in summer


----------



## Lady1mport

Thank you!



eggpudding said:


> GORGEOUS. Definite keepers and especially nice in summer


----------



## more_CHOOS

I was at Clothes Circuit (a consignment store in Dallas) and saw a pair of black Tribtoos in size 39 for $245!  Call to see if they ship.

6105 Sherry Lane
Dallas, TX 75225
(214) 696-8634


----------



## lilflobowl

I'm not sure this is the right place to post but does anyone know how much the 80mm Tribtoos are in Europe? I'm going to Milan next week and am thinking of picking up a pair.

ETA: Just found out they're 575EUR on mytheresa.com


----------



## jenayb

Made a little Barney's run today at lunch, I'll have a reveal for later...


----------



## babyontheway

jenaywins said:


> Made a little Barney's run today at lunch, I'll have a reveal for later...



 Can't wait to see what you got... did you return yellow 'straw' tribtoos?


----------



## jenayb

^^ Yep, finally returned them today....


----------



## purse-nality

flannel tribtoos 80 in size 38 at Cabazon outlet, $449. look for Valerie...


----------



## jenayb

So after finally coming to terms with the fat that my yellow Tribs will NEVER fit me..........


----------



## Pimbi77

jenaywins said:


> So after finally coming to terms with the fat that my yellow Tribs will NEVER fit me..........


 
The shoes look amazing on your feet.

Congrats, they are beautiful!!!


----------



## lil miss cheeky

Hey all, I am thinking of purchasing Ysl Tribtoos they look fab. I was wondering if I am a UK 4 (37) I have looked at this tread and am still lost with the sizing. I always am a UK 4 so what should I go for? I haven't got wide feet.


----------



## lovechanel920

more_CHOOS said:


> I was at Clothes Circuit (a consignment store in Dallas) and saw a pair of black Tribtoos in size 39 for $245!  Call to see if they ship.
> 
> 6105 Sherry Lane
> Dallas, TX 75225
> (214) 696-8634



What condition? Black patent?


----------



## jenayb

Pimbi77 said:


> The shoes look amazing on your feet.
> 
> Congrats, they are beautiful!!!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

purse-nality, will Valerie do international shipping!?


----------



## jenayb

lilflobowl said:


> purse-nality, will Valerie do international shipping!?


 
Your best bet is to call the store and ask.


----------



## babyontheway

purse-nality said:


> flannel tribtoos 80 in size 38 at Cabazon outlet, $449. look for Valerie...



I wish I was a 38- thanks purse-nality!!!


----------



## babyontheway

jenya- I am speechless!  AMAZING!!!  They are the tribute pump, right? TTS?


jenaywins said:


> So after finally coming to terms with the fat that my yellow Tribs will NEVER fit me..........


----------



## purse-nality

lilflobowl said:


> purse-nality, will Valerie do international shipping!?



sorry, didn't ask. you can find phone details on the ysl site. for email, YSLSTR026.Cabazon@us.ysl.com, and attention to Valerie on the subj line... are you a lucky 38?!


----------



## purse-nality

babyontheway said:


> I wish I was a 38- thanks purse-nality!!!



i know, right! probably when i'm prego! lol! its like cinderella's stepsisters stuffing their feet into her shoe!


----------



## purse-nality

EYE CANDY for 80 lovers! 

courtesy of a pfer friend, who corresponds w/ Danielle of YSL BH...























no info on sizes. for more details, call 310-271-4110 or email Danielle McGarry YSL.BeverlyHills@us.ysl.com.


----------



## Pimbi77

lilflobowl said:


> purse-nality, will Valerie do international shipping!?


 
I hope you don't mind, I'm not purse-nality, but I found them at NAP.
Here is the link:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/79219
Maybe that helps!


----------



## jenayb

babyontheway said:


> jenya- I am speechless! AMAZING!!! They are the tribute pump, right? TTS?


 
Thank you!! 

Yes, these are the Tribute pump. This style is new for fall, and I found them at Barneys. 

I am typically a 38.5 in CL's and basically everything else and I had to get a 39 in these, so I recommend sizing up a half size!


----------



## ms piggy

Are these all 80s? I've been looking for the nude and black patents!



purse-nality said:


> EYE CANDY for 80 lovers!
> 
> courtesy of a pfer friend, who corresponds w/ Danielle of YSL BH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no info on sizes. for more details, call 310-271-4110 or email Danielle McGarry YSL.BeverlyHills@us.ysl.com.


----------



## purse-nality

^yes, per passed-on info


----------



## ms piggy

^ Thanks for the SA info *purse-nality*. I wrote to Danielle and these are 80s indeed. Retail is US$795 each.


----------



## allbrandspls

thanks for the info purse-nality. Been looking for some 80s for a while. I've never owned any YSl shoes before. I'm usually a 38.5 in CL and 38-38.5 n chanel.....would i be a 38 in YSL tribtoo?


----------



## jenayb

^^ No. Most of us have found that we need to size up a half size for the Trib based on whatever we wear in CL.


----------



## allbrandspls

really, i read with tribute it's 1/2 a size down is that right? So tribtoo is 1/2 up. It's so annoying that OZ is so limited.
Do you know what size i should take for the gold pair? Thinking about getting a pair as well. thanks.


----------



## jenayb

Yowza that gold pair is delicious.

I would go a half size up with those.


----------



## purse-nality

*ms piggy*, you're welcome!

*allbrands*, i dunno... while i actually don't own a pair yet, i have tried the patent black on and find them tts to a bit big. i'm a 7.5, average width, it had a bit of gap like about 3mm so slippage was a problem. the 7 fit fine, though toe box was just a tad tight. i figured when i'd finally purchase, either go w/ 7 and break them in, or 7.5 w/ heel pads... still confused ... 

needless to say, ultra comfy and lightweight for platform heels! amazing! no wonder VB could go shopping in them w/ kids!


----------



## miacillan

Hi *Ms Piggy*, I was actually the tPFer who gave the Beverly Hills SA info and Tribtoo pictures to my friend *purse-nality.**  

*BTW, not sure if Danielle mentioned to you, but not all of these shoes are US$795.  The special leather ones are more expensive, like the leopard prints and horse hair ones.  As per Daniell's information, the calf leather, patent and suede ones are the ones which are US$795.  HTH!

Hope you get your dream Tribtoo 80s soon!

Cheers,
Mia



ms piggy said:


> ^ Thanks for the SA info *purse-nality*. I wrote to Danielle and these are 80s indeed. Retail is US$795 each.


----------



## miacillan

Hey W!!!  Wow..I'm so glad to see you here!!!  So finally you're taking the plunge!!!  

I'm a size 40 to 40.5 in Chanel and also CL, and my YSL size for both Tributes and Tribtoos are 39.5.  But for some other YSL seasonal heels, I'm a size 40 or 40.5.  I can do size 40 for Tributes sandals as well, but a little loose on the ankle and with such a high heel, 39.5 makes my walk more stable.  For Tribtoos, I can't do a size 40 coz my heels are slipping out and it's not comfortable even after putting on a heel pad and full insole inside.  So, I took 39.5 in the end and it's so comfy!  Perfect fit!  FYI, my feet are not wide nor narrow, normal width. HTH!

Good luck in your search!  

Cheers,
Mia



allbrandspls said:


> thanks for the info purse-nality. Been looking for some 80s for a while. I've never owned any YSl shoes before. I'm usually a 38.5 in CL and 38-38.5 n chanel.....would i be a 38 in YSL tribtoo?


----------



## allbrandspls

jenaywins said:


> Yowza that gold pair is delicious.
> 
> I would go a half size up with those.


 
ok thanks janaywins.



purse-nality said:


> *ms piggy*, you're welcome!
> 
> *allbrands*, i dunno... while i actually don't own a pair yet, i have tried the patent black on and find them tts to a bit big. i'm a 7.5, average width, it had a bit of gap like about 3mm so slippage was a problem. the 7 fit fine, though toe box was just a tad tight. i figured when i'd finally purchase, either go w/ 7 and break them in, or 7.5 w/ heel pads... still confused ...
> 
> needless to say, ultra comfy and lightweight for platform heels! amazing! no wonder VB could go shopping in them w/ kids!


Mia says they are comfy too......still a little confused with the sizing. What size are you in CLs...then i can try and figure out the sizing.


----------



## allbrandspls

miacillan said:


> Hey W!!! Wow..I'm so glad to see you here!!! So finally you're taking the plunge!!!
> 
> I'm a size 40 to 40.5 in Chanel and also CL, and my YSL size for both Tributes and Tribtoos are 39.5. But for some other YSL seasonal heels, I'm a size 40 or 40.5. I can do size 40 for Tributes sandals as well, but a little loose on the ankle and with such a high heel, 39.5 makes my walk more stable. For Tribtoos, I can't do a size 40 coz my heels are slipping out and it's not comfortable even after putting on a heel pad and full insole inside. So, I took 39.5 in the end and it's so comfy! Perfect fit! FYI, my feet are not wide nor narrow, normal width. HTH!
> 
> Good luck in your search!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mia


 
Speak of the :devil:...LOL Just saying your the one who pulled me over to the other side due to the comfort level.
Wowweee.....i thought i saw details where it need to go 1/2 a size smaller.....so i wasn't dreaming. Thanks for the comprehensive detail Mia....now i know what size i'm going to get.


----------



## Lady1mport

We have the same shoes size and same problem. I ended up taking the size 7 and now breaking in the toe box. 



purse-nality said:


> *ms piggy*, you're welcome!
> 
> allbrands, i dunno... while i actually don't own a pair yet, i have tried the patent black on and find them tts to a bit big. i'm a 7.5, average width, it had a bit of gap like about 3mm so slippage was a problem. the 7 fit fine, though toe box was just a tad tight. i figured when i'd finally purchase, either go w/ 7 and break them in, or 7.5 w/ heel pads... still confused ...
> 
> needless to say, ultra comfy and lightweight for platform heels! amazing! no wonder VB could go shopping in them w/ kids!


----------



## purse-nality

^thanks for letting me know! 7 it is!


----------



## purse-nality

allbrandspls said:


> ok thanks janaywins.
> 
> 
> Mia says they are comfy too......still a little confused with the sizing. What size are you in CLs...then i can try and figure out the sizing.



yeah... actually, the same :devil: got me into this tribtoo craving! 

hi *M*!


----------



## miacillan

^ LOL!  *C* and *W*!!  Now I'm the :devil:!  LOL!  But when you got the shoes and wear them, you will think I'm an angel instead. 

Join us join us!!    Hope to see you post your shoes here soon!!!


----------



## marbella8

Can someone help me with the actual heel height on the shorter version of the regular leather Tribtoos.  Some people have written on here that they are 80 mm, other people 90 mm, and others yet 105 mm.  Nordstroms and Barneys seems to imply they are around 105 mm, because they state 4 inch heel.

So, when you are stating they are 80 mm, do you mean the difference between the 105 mm heel, minus the platform in the front, or is the actual heel itself 80 mm?  TIA!

Mar


----------



## jenayb

marbella8 said:


> Can someone help me with the actual heel height on the shorter version of the regular leather Tribtoos. Some people have written on here that they are 80 mm, other people 90 mm, and others yet 105 mm. Nordstroms and Barneys seems to imply they are around 105 mm, because they state 4 inch heel.
> 
> So, when you are stating they are 80 mm, do you mean the difference between the 105 mm heel, minus the platform in the front, or is the actual heel itself 80 mm? TIA!
> 
> Mar


 
It's 80.


----------



## Lady1mport

marbella8 said:


> Can someone help me with the actual heel height on the shorter version of the regular leather Tribtoos. Some people have written on here that they are 80 mm, other people 90 mm, and others yet 105 mm. Nordstroms and Barneys seems to imply they are around 105 mm, because they state 4 inch heel.
> 
> So, when you are stating they are 80 mm, do you mean the difference between the 105 mm heel, minus the platform in the front, or is the actual heel itself 80 mm? TIA!
> 
> Mar


 
The 80mm is around 3in and 105mm is 5in.


----------



## jessjulesmom

purse-nality said:


> flannel tribtoos 80 in size 38 at Cabazon outlet, $449. look for Valerie...



I just purchased these in the 38, David said that they had a size 38.5 !!!


----------



## kawaii628

OK i'm now obseseed with the nude colour tribtoo 80.  I cannot get it out of my head ever since I saw them in the stores (tho I think they're all gone now...in Hong Kong at least).  And all the pictures on this thread are making me drool!

  Anyways, I want to know are they comfortable? can you walk all day in them? coz my CL's kill my feet after 2 hrs or so.....


----------



## allbrandspls

Talk to Danielle, she told me to go with the size you take for CLs. Now i'm really confused. So i've asked for the measurement insole....and hope for the best.


----------



## Dabyachunv

purse-nality said:


> flannel tribtoos 80 in size 38 at Cabazon outlet, $449. look for Valerie...


 
Hi, I am a YSL newbie and I am drooling over the Y-bow sandal in this pic.  Does anyone have it?  sizing?


----------



## Dabyachunv

^Anyone?


----------



## allbrandspls

Got a pair of tribtoo on it's way...woo hoo.


----------



## babyontheway

^^^ Can't wait to see them!  Congrats!


----------



## allbrandspls

thanks babyontheway.....can't help all this enabling.


----------



## marbella8

Lady1mport said:


> The 80mm is around 3in and 105mm is 5in.



Thanks ladies!  I just got a pair in the black regular leather, and although it is the 80 mm, the actual heel measures 4 inches?


----------



## queenvictoria2

I just got a pair also but sadly they are going back. Even the low heel version are too high for me  Sure are cute though


----------



## susieserb

The 80's are very ripe for everyday wear? Go figure but I do clomp around in these shoes more often then I ever thought (no patent's, just good ol regular leatha)!  BTW the patents are incredibly gorgeous.  

I'm looking to get a plum color and it's all I can do to refrain, (that Chanel price increase killed my budget)?


----------



## R_R

allbrandspls said:


> really, i read with tribute it's 1/2 a size down is that right? So tribtoo is 1/2 up. It's so annoying that OZ is so limited.
> Do you know what size i should take for the gold pair? Thinking about getting a pair as well. thanks.


 
I LOOOOOVE THOSE MARYJANES!!! Any idea where i can find em in black ?? size recommendations ?? TIA


----------



## allbrandspls

R_R said:


> I LOOOOOVE THOSE MARYJANES!!! Any idea where i can find em in black ?? size recommendations ?? TIA


Sorry i can't really help you, i don't have a pair yet. The beginning of the tribute sandal thread do have some tpfers with the exact pair. They might be able to help you.


----------



## babyontheway

Allbrands- did you get them yet???



allbrandspls said:


> thanks babyontheway.....can't help all this enabling.


----------



## allbrandspls

babyontheway said:


> Allbrands- did you get them yet???


Still in transit...soon.
Still thinking about the tribute sandals too....


----------



## babyontheway

ush: I am thinking about tribtoos and tributes too, but my DH is making sure that is all I do is "think" about them 



allbrandspls said:


> Still in transit...soon.
> Still thinking about the tribute sandals too....


----------



## chicago.style

Are these "walkable" shoes? They are so fabulous and the platform looks like it makes the heels doable. They definitely look like they would be. I spend all day walking so it's important that I can, you know, actually walk in shoes


----------



## allbrandspls

babyontheway said:


> ush: I am thinking about tribtoos and tributes too, but my DH is making sure that is all I do is &quot;think&quot; about them



oh no, My Dh doesn't know what tribute or tribtoo are. PHEW!


----------



## allbrandspls

babyontheway said:


> ush: I am thinking about tribtoos and tributes too, but my DH is making sure that is all I do is &quot;think&quot; about them



oh no, My Dh doesn't know what tribute or tribtoo are. PHEW! As long as it's not another bag....that's what he says.


----------



## allbrandspls

double post


----------



## susieserb

chicago.style said:


> Are these "walkable" shoes? They are so fabulous and the platform looks like it makes the heels doable. They definitely look like they would be. I spend all day walking so it's important that I can, you know, actually walk in shoes



I visited Chicago two times recently and wore my 80's Tribtoo.  Now mind you I didn't walk for blocks and blocks but this is a pair of shoes I find doable in my sales job i.e. driving a car, running down halls, climbing steps KWIM?


----------



## allbrandspls

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/shhhhhhhhhhh-we-wont-tell-anyone-about-your-non-568801-121.html#post16253825
Here's my new tribtoo in grey flannel.


----------



## babyontheway

^^ Had to come here as well to tell you how beautiful your tribtoos are.  Congrats!!!


----------



## billbill

anyone knows where to get a pair of grey tribtoo 80? i search online and emailed USA YSL boutiques and seems no.... thanks


----------



## allbrandspls

babyontheway said:


> ^^ Had to come here as well to tell you how beautiful your tribtoos are.  Congrats!!!


LOL....hun you need to tell your DH you need a pair.



billbill said:


> anyone knows where to get a pair of grey tribtoo 80? i search online and emailed USA YSL boutiques and seems no.... thanks


Are you talking about the flannels ? I got them from Cabazon outlet.


----------



## billbill

allbrandspls said:


> Are you talking about the flannels ? I got them from Cabazon outlet.


 
Thanks. Do you know whether they handle international orders?


----------



## allbrandspls

billbill said:


> Thanks. Do you know whether they handle international orders?


No they don't send international.


----------



## susieserb

allbrandspls said:


> LOL....hun you need to tell your DH you need a pair.
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the flannels ? I got them from Cabazon outlet.



What store at the outlet?


----------



## allbrandspls

susieserb said:


> What store at the outlet?


YSL store at Cabazon.


----------



## miacillan

I have been bad....I got 3 more pairs of Tribtoo's....LOL!  Will post pix soon!  Stay tuned!


----------



## jessjulesmom

miacillan said:


> I have been bad....I got 3 more pairs of Tribtoo's....LOL! Will post pix soon! Stay tuned!


 
OOHHH!! Cant wait to see what else you got!! it is because of you that I got these in the last few weeks!!


----------



## babyontheway

You have been busy!  Great haul  Where did you find the lower heel nude?  I am so envious



jessjulesmom said:


> OOHHH!! Cant wait to see what else you got!! it is because of you that I got these in the last few weeks!!




You naughty girl!  Lets see the goods!  You will no doubt have some drool worthy shoes


miacillan said:


> I have been bad....I got 3 more pairs of Tribtoo's....LOL!  Will post pix soon!  Stay tuned!


----------



## jessjulesmom

babyontheway said:


> You have been busy! Great haul Where did you find the lower heel nude? I am so envious
> 
> I got them at YSL Costa Mesa. They had them in Las Vegas too.


----------



## bagmad73

Has anyone seen the lower heeled tribtoos in prune colour? Are they more brown or more purple??

Looking for my first pair - all these fabulous tribtoos are killing me.......


----------



## miacillan

Hey *C*, they are more brown than purple....



bagmad73 said:


> Has anyone seen the lower heeled tribtoos in prune colour? Are they more brown or more purple??
> 
> Looking for my first pair - all these fabulous tribtoos are killing me.......


----------



## susieserb

miacillan said:


> Hey *C*, they are more brown than purple....



Do they not have a black feel over all though?


----------



## susieserb

allbrandspls said:


> YSL store at Cabazon.



I called the business center and they said no such store??  Arrrrrrgh!!!


----------



## miacillan

Hey dears,

As I've said, I have been bad.  I am really addicted to YSL pumps (Tribtoo 80s especially) since they are really comfortable.  Nothing beats them so far in my shoe collection in terms of comfort in heels.

Without further ado, let me share with you gals my newest purchases.....hope you like them! 

First, something suede....

*Tribtoo 80 Pump
Leather: Kid Scamosciato
Color: Notte
Style No: 209947 C2000 4100*


----------



## miacillan

Now something special in the finishing....I am so in love with this pair!!

*Tribtoo 80 Pump
Leather: Nappa Degrade' Petalo
Color: Scarlat Sfuma.Prugna
Style No: 209947 BEZ00 6179*






Can you see the degrade effect from Dark Purple/plum to berry to burgundy??  So hard to describe the color but it is sooooo pretty IRL!


----------



## miacillan

Now for this one, I'm not sure if I should post in this thread as this is some new invention of YSL....  

It's a pump, but....it's a Tribute!!  

*New Tribute 105 Pump
Leather: Vitello Vernice Soft
Color: Prune
Style No: 247914 B8100 5052*
















This color is so hard to capture...it's in between dark plum and brown.  But more brown I think.  This close-up picture is more true to the real color...





_Note: For Tribtoo 80s pump, there is also this same PRUNE color with the same *color number "5052"*, but the leather is nappa/kid.  The patent version and the nappa/kid version colors look the same._






A comparison picture between the *Prugna degrade* color and the *Prune Patent* color...





A comparison picture between my *Tribute Patent Bourgogne* and also this new *patent Prune* color....


----------



## miacillan

Now, my latest family picture of YSL Tribtoo/Tribute pumps......hope you like them!  Thanks for letting me share....

P.S.  I am hoping that there will be a nappa/kid dark gray of some sort coming up in the future, and maybe some other pop of colors.....a girl can dream right?


----------



## susieserb

Yea Mia our fashion icon, we live through you (you crazy kid)!  Hear hear about the Tribtoo's.   All these years I thought VB was off her rockers wearing TRIB YSL's while shopping and going about town.  She was nobody's fool!


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you for your generous sharing *mia*. Your pictures are as usual, amazing! I'm _really_ loving the Scarlet degrade Tribtoos, would have to check them out IRL. The Prune of the New Tribute is gorgeous too but I have told myself no more 105s! Am feeling my age LOL! Do they come in 85? Only in nappa?


----------



## may3545

Mia, your posts are always a delight! I love your Tribtoo collection!


----------



## miacillan

Hey *Ms Piggy*, nice to see you here.  Thanks thanks!  There's no such thing as feeling the age!  LOL!!  

The degrade pumps are lovely aren't they?  You should get them! 

Anyway, from what I know, the New Tribute pumps only comes in 105.  (Not sure though if I'm correct or not...). So, I guess if you want the prune color pumps in a lower heel version, your choice will be the nappa/kid non-patent prune in Tribtoo 80 pumps.  

Or, if you want the *patent prune* color, another option is the *Tribute sandals lower heel version*.  I've seen them in the exact patent prune color here in Hong Kong. HTH!

Cheers,
Mia



ms piggy said:


> Thank you for your generous sharing *mia*. Your pictures are as usual, amazing! I'm _really_ loving the Scarlet degrade Tribtoos, would have to check them out IRL. The Prune of the New Tribute is gorgeous too but I have told myself no more 105s! Am feeling my age LOL! Do they come in 85? Only in nappa?


----------



## miacillan

Hahaha!!  *Susie!*  It's so funny that you call me crazy kid!  LOL!  I'm no kid anymore..but it does feel nice to be a kid!    Oh I think VB's Tribtoos are the 105 version, these are not that comfy as compared to the 80 version....but still, the 105 version is more comfy than a lot of CL pumps that I own...



susieserb said:


> Yea Mia our fashion icon, we live through you (you crazy kid)!  Hear hear about the Tribtoo's.   All these years I thought VB was off her rockers wearing TRIB YSL's while shopping and going about town.  She was nobody's fool!


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks for the reply *mia*! My store also told me there is no 80 for the New Tribute (or maybe there just didn't order). Tribtoos is my favourite of all the Tribute styles (I love the original Tribute pumps too).


----------



## purse-nality

waaah! M, yer killing meeeeh!!! ... what ban?!


----------



## babyontheway

MIA- GORGEOUS!!!  I love the degrade pair the most!


----------



## jessjulesmom

babyontheway said:


> MIA- GORGEOUS!!! I love the degrade pair the most!


 
Totally agree!!
Where can I find the scarlet pair??? I must order right away!


----------



## bagmad73

Thanks for your reply *Mia* - your tribtoo collection is spectacular!!


----------



## loves

oh my that prune patent pair is killing me! love the rest of the pumps too!


----------



## miacillan

Hey *jessjulesmom*!  That degrade pair is from YSL Beverly Hills!  Go get a pair!  You'll love it! 



jessjulesmom said:


> Totally agree!!
> Where can I find the scarlet pair??? I must order right away!



*babyontheway*, *loves*, thanks thanks!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

lovely YSL collection Mia!


----------



## allbrandspls

jessjulesmom said:


> OOHHH!! Cant wait to see what else you got!! it is because of you that I got these in the last few weeks!!


Congrats, on all three tribtoos. Loving the nude tribtoo.


----------



## jsc6

*MIA* in addition to your tribute collection, your tribtoos are amazing as well.


----------



## marbella8

So, I finally received my lower-heeled, regular black leather Tribtoos (closed back), and they are a perfect fit in a size 35.

Do any of you own the patent slingback, in the lower heel, and if you do, should I get a size 34.5, 35, or 35.5?  Thanks!!!


----------



## lovechanel920

What material tribtoos are available now?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hi ladies, I haven't bought tribtoos yet but I plan to. Do they run different depending on the material? leather, patent, suede? thank you in advance!


----------



## billbill

hello

i'm about to place order for my first tribtoo and it'll be a red patent!!! just wonder whether the one available in YSL shop (attached earlier pic) and that on the YSL.com is on the same shade? 

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...orm-Low-Heel-Pump-in-Black-or-Red-Patent.aspx


I'm not in US and there's no similar shade here, so I'd like to make sure on the color before I place order (and to avoid returns).

thanks ladies


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm not 100% sure, but I think the one on the ysl site is darker red. congrats, I can't wait to order my black patent ones


----------



## jessjulesmom

Bluefly.com has the prune tribtoo 80 in limited sizes!


----------



## babyontheway

I was able to score a pair of Tribtoos (lower heel) in mastrice!  I can't wait to get them!!!! Will make sure to posts pics


----------



## jessjulesmom

babyontheway said:


> I was able to score a pair of Tribtoos (lower heel) in mastrice!  I can't wait to get them!!!! Will make sure to posts pics



Yay! Congrats!! Where did you get them and what color is Mastrice??


----------



## jen_sparro

Could someone advise me on whether I could make a 39EU trib too ankle boot work even if I'm a 7.5-8? I assume the sizing is similar to the regular trib toos... tia!


----------



## am2022

i think the 39 will be too big... unless you want some socks with it. then it might work!


----------



## babyontheway

nope- unfortunately would be too big for you!


jen_sparro said:


> Could someone advise me on whether I could make a 39EU trib too ankle boot work even if I'm a 7.5-8? I assume the sizing is similar to the regular trib toos... tia!


----------



## jen_sparro

^I thought so... oh well I'll keep looking for my size, thank you both for your replies!


----------



## babyontheway

Yipeeeee- my tribtoos are here and I am in love!!  The color is so pretty- it is listed as iridescent buffalo


----------



## chloe-babe

Mia, just saw your amazing 3 new pairs of Tribs, oh my goodness they are amazing


----------



## allbrandspls

babyontheway said:


> Yipeeeee- my tribtoos are here and I am in love!! The color is so pretty- it is listed as iridescent buffalo


 Congrats K, they are so beautiful.


----------



## chloe-babe

Can I show you my new YSL Tribtoos, I got them in the Black Suede and they are 140mm!! Absolutely love them


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks W!


allbrandspls said:


> Congrats K, they are so beautiful.


 
Chloe-babe- Draw dropping tribtoos!  You look fierce in them


chloe-babe said:


> Can I show you my new YSL Tribtoos, I got them in the Black Suede and they are 140mm!! Absolutely love them


----------



## chloe-babe

^ Thanks so much, I want more now tho  lol


----------



## allbrandspls

chloe babe they look fab on you, congrats!


----------



## Roe

Ladies, 
Can someone tell me why the soles and the linings on the black tribtoo pump come in different colors ie...black sole, blue sole, yellow sole as well asa black interior, beige interior with gold letters, or yellow or blue with black letters.


----------



## jsc6

chloe babe: i LOVE your suede trib toos ... they look amazing on you


----------



## deadly

Roe said:


> Ladies,
> Can someone tell me why the soles and the linings on the black tribtoo pump come in different colors ie...black sole, blue sole, yellow sole as well asa black interior, beige interior with gold letters, or yellow or blue with black letters.



different year different sole


----------



## chloe-babe

Thanks allbrand, thanks Jsc, cannot wait to wear them now


----------



## Roe

deadly said:


> different year different sole



Deadly,

Thank you so much for answering me.  What year was the black sole with the beige interior?  Would you know that?  TIA


----------



## *ilovebrad*

very nice!




chloe-babe said:


> Can I show you my new YSL Tribtoos, I got them in the Black Suede and they are 140mm!! Absolutely love them


----------



## billbill

i wanna present my very first Tribtoo. it's red patent in 80. it's so difficult to capture the colors of the YSL, it's dark red, but appears bit fuchsia undertone on certain light..

love it so so much... guess it won't be my last tribtoo.. 

thanks ladies for all the comments and pictures. it really helps me to make the decision.


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats bilbill.....gorgeous colour and shoes.


----------



## chloe-babe

Great choice billbill


----------



## babyontheway

*Billbill* red patent tribtoos Congrats!  They look great on you


----------



## lil miss cheeky

chloe-babe said:


> Can I show you my new YSL Tribtoos, I got them in the Black Suede and they are 140mm!! Absolutely love them



look stunning in Suede


----------



## lil miss cheeky

miacillan said:


> Now, my latest family picture of YSL Tribtoo/Tribute pumps......hope you like them!  Thanks for letting me share....
> 
> P.S.  I am hoping that there will be a nappa/kid dark gray of some sort coming up in the future, and maybe some other pop of colors.....a girl can dream right?


omg Mia what a collection they a stunning.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies, I wear a 38 in tribute sandals and mostly 38 in CLs, some 37.5 and rarely 38.5.
what size should I get the tribtoos in? do they stretch out? thank you!


----------



## moshi_moshi

after seeing these i definitely want a pair!  i love the rounded toebox on them.... is there a difference between tribtoos and tribute pumps?


----------



## lovechanel920

^I refer to the Tributes as the strappy sandals, and the Tribtoos as the pump.


----------



## billbill

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, I wear a 38 in tribute sandals and mostly 38 in CLs, some 37.5 and rarely 38.5.
> what size should I get the tribtoos in? do they stretch out? thank you!


 
i think you should need 37.5 for tribtoo. i wear most CL in 38.5 and takes 38 for the tribtoo. i only wore mine once and cannot comment on the stretch out. but if u pick suede, it'll stretch which happens for most suede shoes. better get a chance to try. good luck..


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

billbill said:


> i think you should need 37.5 for tribtoo. i wear most CL in 38.5 and takes 38 for the tribtoo. i only wore mine once and cannot comment on the stretch out. but if u pick suede, it'll stretch which happens for most suede shoes. better get a chance to try. good luck..


 
thank you so much, I'm dying for a pair!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I finally ordered my first pair, I can't wait to share!!!!


----------



## billbill

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I finally ordered my first pair, I can't wait to share!!!!


 
excited for you too!!!

i'm itching to get a pair in grey... still struggling...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

here they are, my first Tribtoos! 

YSL.com exclusive grey croc suede


----------



## Ilgin

Ohh so beautiful, *dezy*!!!


----------



## am2022

loving it!


----------



## witchy_grrl

*Dezy* those are absolutely stunning IRL! I've been ogling those on the website for awhile now LOL.


----------



## marbella8

so cute, I hadn't seen them in that color.  they look fab on you!

How is that heel height?  I finally sucked it up and bought the lower heels in black, and love them.  Don't know if I could do the higher heel though, since I wear a 35, the arch was really hard for my ankles.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ilgin, amacasa, witchy- *thank you!!!

*marbella- *they are actually really comfortable, the platform makes the heel height not bad at all


----------



## christymarie340

dezy, those are HOT congrats!!


----------



## allbrandspls

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> here they are, my first Tribtoos!
> 
> YSL.com exclusive grey croc suede


look fab on u


----------



## kml2887

*dezynr*  They look great on you! I love the gray croc suede.  They're so gorgeous, and still a very wearable color that will go with so much. I've been trying to decide between those and the basic black for my first pair.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*christy, allbrand- *thank you!!!!

*kml- *thanks! I know what you are going through, I was debating over these and the black textured leather on the website. both soooo gorgeous, but I figured I can always find black at various locations while these are exclusive to the site. But those are next on my list!


----------



## chloegirl

I just got my first pair on its way from YSL.com!  I decided to go with black for my first pair but the red patent Tribtoo is HOT!  Can't wait to post action shots!


----------



## chloegirl

Quick!  Somebody lucky enough to be a size 38, grab these now!

http://www.chickdowntown.com/detail.asp?bo_products_id=&bo_products_variance_id=86967&rid=googlebase


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*chloe- *congrats!!! love the black, that's my next pair!


----------



## babyontheway

Why can't these be a 39???



chloegirl said:


> Quick!  Somebody lucky enough to be a size 38, grab these now!
> 
> http://www.chickdowntown.com/detail.asp?bo_products_id=&bo_products_variance_id=86967&rid=googlebase


----------



## susieserb

My Tribtoo's are soooo broken in, I wore them all day doing my errands then laundry at the house followed by cooking dinner.  Time to put the hoofers up!


----------



## chloe-babe

^ loved that you broke em in doing chores. You must have been the best dressed errand runner ever  lol


----------



## allbrandspls

hahaha broke them in doing housework...they are comfy. Looks beautiful , susie.


----------



## susieserb

*Chloe and All* I have these fabulous shoes and come what may, I'm gonna wear them....it really helps that they are super duper comfy!!


----------



## susieserb

chloe-babe said:


> ^ loved that you broke em in doing chores. You must have been the best dressed errand runner ever  lol



Hey you? What's this adorable little bundle in your avatar?


----------



## billbill

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> here they are, my first Tribtoos!
> 
> YSL.com exclusive grey croc suede


 
love the grey. you really rock the shoes


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

billbill said:


> love the grey. you really rock the shoes


 
thank you! I was hesitant about going with grey first rather then black. But I tried them on with a lot of outfits last night and they look great


----------



## bextasy

What is the total height on the tribtoo 80?


----------



## susieserb

They're a 4 inch heel but feel like a 3 with the platform.  The 80's are the only Tribtoo I actually want.


----------



## bextasy

^ Thanks!!


----------



## honeybunch

Can anyone help?  Just bought the tribtoos in pebbled black leather in 37.5 (half a size down from my true size).  For reference I take 37.5 in CL VPs and 38 in Decolletes (the latter does have a tiny bit of heel slippage).  I also have pretty narrow feet.  They felt okay at first but have walked around in them a bit and now I'm wondering if they may slip off my heels if they stretch a bit.  They kind of feel perfect right now, with a tiny gap at the back.  It's hard for me to tell if they would actually slip a lot if I was walking in them because I can't walk around my apartment too far as we only have a bit of carpet, the rest is laminate flooring and I don't want to scratch the shoes in case I return them!  So I wondered, should I size down another half size to a 37 to prevent any heel slippage at all? Or will I just end up with crushed toes? How much do these actually stretch out from wear?  TIA.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm having the opposite problem. I bought them true to size (38) and my toes are totally crushed. I'm worried if I size up 1/2 size then my heels are going to slip out. I'm currently wearing them with socks and hoping the toe box stretches.


----------



## honeybunch

^^I'm sure they will stretch if they're your true size.  Stick with them.  Better a little tight than slipping out of them.  I'm going to have to stick with my 37.5s as I phoned the store today and the whole company (of that department store) has sold out in the 37 and I got the last 37.5.


----------



## miacillan

Hi girls,

I need some help here from you experts..not sure if it's right to post here on this Tribtoo thread though...

Anybody has a pair of YSL orginal Tribute Mary Jane pumps?  I want to  know how's the sizing of it as compared to tribute sandals.

I am a size 39.5 in both the YSL Tribute sandals 105mm higher heels and also YSL Tribtoo 80mm lower heel pumps, but I'm a  size 40 in the Tribute sandals 75mm lower heels.  

If I am buying the YSL  original Tribute Mary Jane style, should I be a size 39.5 or size 40?  I  was told that the mary jane style runs a little bit bigger than the  sandals tribute style?  Is this true?

Please advise.  Thanks so much for your help!

Cheers,
Mia


----------



## lola rose

My olive beauties


----------



## lovechanel920

gorgeous^


----------



## nicki23x

Ah i fall in love with these shoes everytime i see someone post new pics! The olive are gorg Lola Rose!

Im not sure if this is the correct spot to be asking.. But are there ever any sales or deals on black tribtoos?


----------



## lola rose

Oh thank you so much girls! The colour is truly gorgeous, I had no doubt when I saw them - they had to be mine, but they didn't have 37.5 in the store in Zagreb... I was so sad and mad and decided to find them no matter what  

I was ready to call every YSL shop in Europe just to find them 
Randomly, I chose to call YSL store in Berlin and the lady that works there was so kind that she told me in which store in Berlin I can find them... I was so happy to hear that they had my size, and in 3 days they were mine!


----------



## am2022

lovely tribtoos!

i will need to take a pic of mine.. i only have the black patent with blue sole!


nicki23: yes they do end up at the outlets but disappear right away . call cabazon outlet and the woodbury outlet and put your name on the waiting list.
befriend the SA and give them your email address

My SA from cabazon:  Susana Oseguerra , very efficient.  call her and tell her anna from oregon referred you. good luck


----------



## nicki23x

Thanks so much amacasa! I have been to woodbury but i never realized they had a waiting list! I will have to make some calls today!!

Also, I always loved the black patent with the blue soles =)


----------



## babyontheway

Lola rose- the olive color is gorgeous!  Congrats!
I don't think the black tribtoos go on sale, but other non classic colors will go on sale


----------



## am2022

My black patent tribtoos with blue sole were from cabazon outlet for 
$ 389 .  She even had a brown low heeled one last month but it was a size 40 so i let it go. 

So they do end up there ... very scarce though so SAs need to look out for you!



babyontheway said:


> Lola rose- the olive color is gorgeous! Congrats!
> I don't think the black tribtoos go on sale, but other non classic colors will go on sale


----------



## babyontheway

I have gotten brown ones from the outlet too- I just meant as a general rule- classic's don't go on sale, but of course there are always exceptions
I wouldn't recommend anyone really wanting black ones for them to wait until they end up at the outlet or to wait for a sale... that is all


----------



## fieryfashionist

It was to my understanding that only the blue sole ones end up at outlets (and I saw yellow sole ones as well)... not the ones you find in boutiques with the "regular" soles (so really, it's just the sole that's different - and the price, haha).   I love my black patent and iridescent taupey-brown ones!  

Size wise, I took a 37 in both.  I have a very high arch/small heel and those two things, coupled with the heel height, forced me to size down 1/2 a size.  They required a tiny bit of stretching, but they're perfect now.  Had I gone with the 37.5, my heels would constantly have slipped out!

*lola rose* - They look beautiful on you!


----------



## lola rose

thank you *babyontheway&fieryfashionist 
*


----------



## californiaCRUSH

What are the outlet prices? My mom's interested in looking at the tribtoos at the Woodbury Common outlets but I'm not sure what they cost over there.


----------



## sammix3

Hi ladies,

I'm thinking of getting my first pair of tributes/tribtoos and was wondering if they're tts. I usually wear a 6/36 and I have wider feet.

http://www.barneys.com/Tribute-80-Pump/500900342,default,pd.html


----------



## am2022

For tributes, you can go TTS

for the pumps, you need to go by 1/2 size or full size bigger to prevent toe pain.

good luck and post pics!



sammix3 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting my first pair of tributes/tribtoos and was wondering if they're tts. I usually wear a 6/36 and I have wider feet.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Tribute-80-Pump/500900342,default,pd.html


----------



## Kai Lien

Toe pain...uh oh. I don't own a pair of the pumps yet but I tried them on and the pumps fit larger than the sandal on my foot. What to do? Either suffer from toe pain or the shoe will be to big. 

Sammix3, best to try them on irl.


----------



## christymarie340

sammix3 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting my first pair of tributes/tribtoos and was wondering if they're tts. I usually wear a 6/36 and I have wider feet.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Tribute-80-Pump/500900342,default,pd.html


 
I too have wide feet and took a 38 and my street size is a 38. HTH!


----------



## Lady1mport

I had to take a 1/2 down with my Tribtoos. The toebox was a little tight but they stretched out after wearing them a couple times with thick socks around the house.


----------



## ilovefashion87

I tried on a pair at neimans and they only had a 39.5 in the patent 80mm and they fit, and I wear a true US 10! I was quite surprised!


----------



## am2022

did you get it?


ilovefashion87 said:


> I tried on a pair at neimans and they only had a 39.5 in the patent 80mm and they fit, and I wear a true US 10! I was quite surprised!


----------



## lola rose

Lady1mport said:


> I had to take a 1/2 down with my Tribtoos. The toebox was a little tight but they stretched out after wearing them a couple times with thick socks around the house.



I take 1/2 down with all YSL shoes. I am EU 38, but always take 37.5. The same was with tribtoos.


----------



## ilovefashion87

No, I was just trying for size. I want the black leather in 150mm. They only had that one pair when I went that day



amacasa said:


> did you get it?


----------



## Kai Lien

It seems like they always only ever have one pair :/


----------



## dvfgirl82

sammix3 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting my first pair of tributes/tribtoos and was wondering if they're tts. I usually wear a 6/36 and I have wider feet.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Tribute-80-Pump/500900342,default,pd.html


 

I'm also considering purchasing these! I'm a 7.5 in tribute sandals but for tribtoos I go 1/2 size down. My feet/heels are very narrow and shoes tend to slip on me.


----------



## taydev

heloo ladies. i am also about to purchase my first pair of tributes. problem is i normally would wear a tts 39 in sandals but the store only has 38.5 and 39.5. this is possibly my only opportunity in getting the style of tribute i've been wanting. do u think its best i go half a size down or up from my true size? 

p.s. i have a medium to wide foot.


----------



## taydev

oh my bad. this is a tribtoo thread and i accidentally read tributes LOL!


----------



## couturequeen

taydev said:


> heloo ladies. i am also about to purchase my first pair of tributes. problem is i normally would wear a tts 39 in sandals but the store only has 38.5 and 39.5. this is possibly my only opportunity in getting the style of tribute i've been wanting. do u think its best i go half a size down or up from my true size?
> 
> p.s. i have a medium to wide foot.



I'd go 39.5. I am really a 39.5 and the 40 fit me fine.


----------



## miacillan

Hi sammix3,

Don't know if this is too late..but make sure you order half size bigger for these Gisele pumps.

I have these Gisele pumps and I need a size 40 for it.  They run a tad bit smaller than the Tribtoo 80cm pumps (lower heel) which I am a size 39.5.

HTH!  

Cheers,
Mia



sammix3 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting my first pair of tributes/tribtoos and was wondering if they're tts. I usually wear a 6/36 and I have wider feet.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Tribute-80-Pump/500900342,default,pd.html


----------



## sammix3

^Thanks so much Mia. I didn't end up ordering them, I'm just going to wait until my local Saks, Nordstrom, or NM get them in so I can try them on IRL


----------



## chloegirl

The pair I odered directly from YSL didn't work out.  The pebbled patent didn't look great IRL and the sizing was off.  I think I'm just going to continue to look for it at stores until I find a heavenly pair.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

chloegirl said:


> The pair I odered directly from YSL didn't work out. The pebbled patent didn't look great IRL and the sizing was off. I think I'm just going to continue to look for it at stores until I find a heavenly pair.


 
*chloe, *can you tell me what you didn't like about them and what was off with the sizing? I'm planning to buy these so I just want to be sure. thanks!


----------



## Nieta

Hi ladies,

I tried the Tribtoos 2 or 3 months ago in 37 EU and thought it was Ok (I normally wear a 38 FR = 37 IT / EU). But when I finally decided to get them I tried again the 37 and it fitted too large! My heel was slipping out when I walked.
Then I asked for a 36.5 but the toebox was a little tight and it was still slipping out when I walked.
Which size do you girls think I should take? Thanks in advance!

(sorry for my English)


----------



## Nieta

nobody can help me?


----------



## couturequeen

Nieta said:


> nobody can help me?



Take the 36.5 and stuff the toebox with socks to widen it. Or you can wear thick socks with your shoes around the house and it should open up. You can get a pad to push your foot back. Just depends on how you want to go. I think the 36.5 would be easier to fit.

The Tribtoos tend to be a little longer than the other YSLs.


----------



## 8mc8

Should we size down half-size for the patent tribtoos as well? (the higher heel ones)

When I randomly try on the tribtoos at stores, I recall sometimes TTS (37) is too big, and sometimes fits....so now I can't remember which colors fit TTS  

I generally always have heel slippage problems in all my Louboutins if that helps.


----------



## couturequeen

Patent tends to be less stretchy, so you might want to go TTS. And a general shoe shopping tip - ask the SA if they have another pair in the same size. Sometimes shoes in the same size might feel a tiny bit different.

I think a little room in the heel makes shoes more comfortable, so I don't mind a little slip.


----------



## Nieta

thanks a lot *couturequeen*!!!  I did exactly this last time: I asked the SA for a second pair to try in 37 EU but it was the last one they had in that size. 

But now I wonder if this difference of size it's due to the winter time as people say that in summer their feet increase in size and in winter they shrink...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here are my new Nude Suede Tribtoos! Love them!


----------



## Nieta

wonderful, congrats! and love the colour as well!


----------



## allbrandspls

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here are my new Nude Suede Tribtoos! Love them!


congrats!!!! They are beautiful.


----------



## babyontheway

Dezy- AMAZING!  Congrats... they look perfect on you!  Your shoe collection must be TDF


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here are my new Nude Suede Tribtoos! Love them!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous *Dezy*!! Did you get the foot petals? I stocked up the same day


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*nieta, allbrandspls, baby- *thank you all so much! 

*bella- *thanks hun! yes I did


----------



## Loubie22

Is there any way to repair scratches on the heels of tribtoos?


----------



## Loubie22

And what material is the heel made out of?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here are my new Nude Suede Tribtoos! Love them!



These are gorgeous. I must get a pair.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

californiaCRUSH said:


> These are gorgeous. I must get a pair.


 
thank you! They have them at Nordstrom in store and online


----------



## am2022

black patent tributes with blue soles!


----------



## am2022

I agree this suede tribtoos are too pretty!

Didyou waterproof it?
does it get dirty easily?



babyontheway said:


> Dezy- AMAZING! Congrats... they look perfect on you! Your shoe collection must be TDF


----------



## babyontheway

YSL + Chanel = smashing!  You look fabulous!


amacasa said:


> black patent tributes with blue soles!


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> black patent tributes with blue soles!





Classic pair!!!  

*amacasa* they look fabulous on you!


----------



## am2022

thanks baby on the way and straight laced!:shame:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

amacasa said:


> I agree this suede tribtoos are too pretty!
> 
> Didyou waterproof it?
> does it get dirty easily?


 
thank you so much! I haven't worn them out yet, but will absolutley waterproof them before I do


----------



## sammix3

How do you waterproof them?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you! They have them at Nordstrom in store and online



Uy I am so tempted  my bank account is hating me right now.


----------



## Ilgin

amacasa said:


> black patent tributes with blue soles!


 
OMGGG!! I'm so jealous right now!! These are my absolute favorite tribtoos!! The shiny blue soles are fabulous, aren't they! They look gorgy on you!


----------



## am2022

Ilgin.. nice to see you here.. fellow shoe lover...  and of course thanks!!!


Ilgin said:


> OMGGG!! I'm so jealous right now!! These are my absolute favorite tribtoos!! The shiny blue soles are fabulous, aren't they! They look gorgy on you!


----------



## sammix3

Ugh! I tried on the nude patent 80mm tribtoos in a 36 at Saks and they were too big, and I order the 35.5, but it's still too big! Now I have to go back to return them and get the 35, but I'm scared that it might not fit as well. Funny thing is the slingback tribtoos in a 36 is fine. Any advice ladies?


----------



## marbella8

Sammix- I have the slingback and the regular Tribtoos, and the slingback runs smaller.  The SA at YSL confirmed that too.  Totally weird, you are right, because it is usually the opposite.

May I ask you, were teh nude 80 Tribtoos on sale at saks, and if they were, can you PM me before you go to return them, I am a 35 in the regular leather, but figure the 35.5 might fir.  TIA!


----------



## sammix3

^ Nope they weren't on sale, I wish!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi *Mia*, gorgeous collection! Would you please tell me what color is in the bottom left corner... the dark nude-ish color? It's fantastic!!!! What is the heel height?

I would love to see a solo pic of those beauties


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous new tribtoos *amacasa*!! Congrats!


----------



## am2022

thanks bella!!!



BellaShoes said:


> Fabulous new tribtoos *amacasa*!! Congrats!


----------



## Vendrazi

I'm usually a 40 in CL and was quite surprised when I was a 39 in the Tribute sandal... what would I be in the Tribtoos?


----------



## fieryfashionist

My size in Tribtoos (granted, I have the 105s) is a 37.  In Tributes I wear a 38.  In CLs, I wear a 37-37.5 (but have older styles in 38-38.5)!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Fiery*, or any ladies with the 105... what is the actual heel height versus platform height on the 105's? I have my first pair of Tribtoo 105's in the mail to me now!

Second, any modeling pics of a 105?


----------



## Lady1mport

I'm wearing the nude patent 105's here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/modelling-ysl-tribtoos-were-back-512011-21.html


----------



## Lady1mport

BellaShoes said:


> *Fiery*, or any ladies with the 105... what is the actual heel height versus platform height on the 105's? I have my first pair of Tribtoo 105's in the mail to me now!
> 
> Second, any modeling pics of a 105?


 
Here are more modeling pics from celebs. HTH


----------



## couturequeen

BellaShoes said:


> Hi *Mia*, gorgeous collection! Would you please tell me what color is in the bottom left corner... the dark nude-ish color? It's fantastic!!!! What is the heel height?
> 
> I would love to see a solo pic of those beauties



Mia revealed them in the thread here.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> *Fiery*, or any ladies with the 105... what is the actual heel height versus platform height on the 105's? I have my first pair of Tribtoo 105's in the mail to me now!
> 
> Second, any modeling pics of a 105?


 
*Bella, *I can't wait for yours to arrive! If you can rock the Lady Peeps these will not be a problem! I saw the nude/blush patent at the BH YSL boutique about 1 month or so ago, give them a call. I also saw nude leather at Neiman's Topanga and Nordies has the nude suede that I got.


----------



## marbella8

BellaShoes said:


> *Fiery*, or any ladies with the 105... what is the actual heel height versus platform height on the 105's? I have my first pair of Tribtoo 105's in the mail to me now!
> 
> Second, any modeling pics of a 105?


 
Bella- By the 105, do you mean the shorter heel?  I just tried them on and then tried my 120 mm New Simples, and it is just a little bit shorter of a heel than the 120 mm New Simples.  They are super comfy, more than the New Simples.

I couldn't walk in the higher ones, bc I have small feet, and the heel height hurt my ankle.  Hope that helps.

Mar


----------



## EmilyHB

Hello! I've been browsing this forum for months(so helpful!) and thought it was about time that I joined! This looked like a good place to make a first post  

Pardon that the photos were taken with my roommate's iPhone - I couldn't get the flash to turn off with my camera and it ruined the photos! These are my newest shoe babies - and first pair of Tribtoos! I was scared that I wouldn't be able to walk in them, but they were surprisingly comfy and perrrrfect for the holidays!

The box says that the color is 'Dark Lipstick' in the suede with the 105 mm heel.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

stunning color *emily! *congrats!!!!!


----------



## Pishi

BellaShoes said:


> Hi *Mia*, gorgeous collection! Would you please tell me what color is in the bottom left corner... the dark nude-ish color? It's fantastic!!!! What is the heel height?
> 
> I would love to see a solo pic of those beauties


 
Bella, in Manhattan right now and I actually bought a pair of nude patent in the lower heel yesterday.  I took 1/2 size down from my Tribute size.  I have another pair of Tribtoos that I bought the same as my Tribute size and they are just a wee too large.  

This nude patent color is just fabulous.  I've been looking for a good nude against my skin.  I was torn in this color between the Tribtoo and the lower heel Tributes.  But I went with the Tribtoos.  Will post pictures after they arrive at home.


----------



## Ilgin

Fabulous, *Emily*! What an amazing color!


----------



## 8mc8

Emily, the red is to die for!!!   Reminds me of my CL Bianca zips, I need to find a reason to wear them now!


----------



## lovechanel920

Wow, those red tribtoos are amazing. 

Anyone know if there are lower tribtoos available in the color Ashley's wearing?


----------



## hazeltt

Yep! They're available here:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...t-laurent-ysl-z-209947-c2000-shoes-NUDE/44373

And it's also available at Nordstrom:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3148692?origin=category&resultback=228


----------



## hazeltt

I wish they would release them in the grey again. The nude is really pretty but I would so afraid of getting them dirty.


----------



## lovechanel920

I always shy away from suede shoes because of the maintenance. 

Those that have the suede, what do you do to protect them?


----------



## am2022

love the red emily!


----------



## EmilyHB

8mc8 - that's my dilemma now - where to wear them!  

I really like them in nude as well. Oh man.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

MissTreselle824 said:


> I always shy away from suede shoes because of the maintenance.
> 
> Those that have the suede, what do you do to protect them?


 


hazeltt said:


> I wish they would release them in the grey again. The nude is really pretty but I would so afraid of getting them dirty.


 
I havent sprayed the nude suede tribtoos yet, but I have treated all my Louboutin suede shoes (light and dark) with Apple Garde Rain and Stain Repellent
http://leatherstuff.com/shop/view.php?id=284 It works!


----------



## BellaShoes

Pishi said:


> Bella, in Manhattan right now and I actually bought a pair of nude patent in the lower heel yesterday.  I took 1/2 size down from my Tribute size.  I have another pair of Tribtoos that I bought the same as my Tribute size and they are just a wee too large.
> 
> This nude patent color is just fabulous.  I've been looking for a good nude against my skin.  I was torn in this color between the Tribtoo and the lower heel Tributes.  But I went with the Tribtoos.  Will post pictures after they arrive at home.




OMG!!!! I miss you Pishi!!!

The nude patent is fabulous indeed... where did you find them? YSL? NM?


----------



## BellaShoes

MissTreselle824 said:


> Wow, those red tribtoos are amazing.
> 
> Anyone know if there are lower tribtoos available in the color Ashley's wearing?





OMG, *Dezy* are those the same as they ones you have? TDF!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Emily*... the red are delicious!


----------



## BellaShoes

Here are my new darlings!!! I went TTS 

_Hello Lover....._


*YSL Tribtoo 105mm* in Marron Fonce (Chocolate Brown)


----------



## hazeltt

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I havent sprayed the nude suede tribtoos yet, but I have treated all my Louboutin suede shoes (light and dark) with Apple Garde Rain and Stain Repellent
> http://leatherstuff.com/shop/view.php?id=284 It works!



Thanks for the recommendation, *dezy*! I would love to try it but I just can't find them in Canada and the shipping from the site is quite expensive. I'm looking into other brands but I'm not sure if they work as well.

*Bella,* those are gorgeous! Congrats on your tribtoo's!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you hazel!


----------



## am2022

Hot Bella!


----------



## sammix3

My package has finally arrived!!! It's at home and I should be back in about 2 hours.. can't wait to see how they fit. I originally bought the nude patent slingbacks TTS, but there was a rip on the shoe, so I exchanged it for pump in 35.5, but when it came to my house it was still too big!! So hopefully the 35 will work out.


----------



## couturequeen

Emily & Bella - Gorgeous modeling shots!


----------



## sammix3

Ugh the 35 is still big!!! So frustrated


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *amacasa* and couture!

I am sorry to hear that *sammi*.... are you able to add a footpetal insole? They are good for about 1/4 size http://www.footpetals.com/Killer Kushionz.html


----------



## lovechanel920

@Bella, are those "lizard"?


----------



## EmilyHB

Bella - those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Ilgin

Ohh, they look fabulous on you *Bella*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> OMG, *Dezy* are those the same as they ones you have? TDF!


 
Yes they are!!!! I'm so glad I kept them!!!



BellaShoes said:


> Here are my new darlings!!! I went TTS
> 
> _Hello Lover....._
> 
> 
> *YSL Tribtoo 105mm* in Marron Fonce (Chocolate Brown)


 
*Bella, *these are stunning!!!! Where did you find them?!


----------



## IFFAH

Congrats, Bella!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *IFFAH, dezy, llgin* and *emily*!

*Dezy*, I found them from the Glass Slipper D&S thread... eBay/Tpfer find! Also, I tried the Nappa version of your nude Tribtoo yesterday and they are gorgeous IRL, I am so glad you kept yours!!!

*MissTresslle*, they are Print Melilla which has more of a embossed suede look... I think the texture gives the color more depth... love them!


----------



## sammix3

Bella, well I haven't tried yet. But if I'm paying that much it should fit on its own. kwim?


----------



## BellaShoes

I completely understand... Just hoping to ease your frustration


----------



## nnehora

Hi ladies

Are the patent tribtoos 80 comfortable? Also, does anyone know if any of the Neimans sell the non patent ones? I cannot seem to find the non patten tribtoos! 

Thanks


----------



## Pishi

BellaShoes said:


> Here are my new darlings!!! I went TTS
> 
> _Hello Lover....._
> 
> 
> *YSL Tribtoo 105mm* in Marron Fonce (Chocolate Brown)


 
Bella, these look fabulous on you!  (as everything does...)

I found the patent "nude" at the YSL boutique on 57th street in NY.  I have to say the service kind of sucked there.  It's been a long time since I've felt such impatience from SAs...and not just at YSL. But pretty much anywhere I went in the 5th ave area.  Well, I suppose I was shopping in snooty central...


----------



## hazeltt

The last time I was there the SAs were quite nice actually. I have actually dealt with two SAs there and both were really helpful and kind. So sorry to hear about your bad experience!


----------



## BellaShoes

Pishi said:


> Bella, these look fabulous on you!  (as everything does...)
> 
> I found the patent "nude" at the YSL boutique on 57th street in NY.  I have to say the service kind of sucked there.  It's been a long time since I've felt such impatience from SAs...and not just at YSL. But pretty much anywhere I went in the 5th ave area.  Well, I suppose I was shopping in snooty central...



Let's see a photo *pishi*!


----------



## EmilyHB

Usually for high end shoes I hit up Saks 5th. My favorite SAs thus far in the shoe dept.  

And yep, the patent 80s are SO comfy. Almost got em before I opted for the less practical ones


----------



## getman

Hi ladies - I am sorry to bother you all, but I have a question. I want to purchase my first pair of tribtoos, but the budget only allows ebay. I am afraid to buy a fake and the ladies at the "Authenticate this thread" does not know about shoes....Do you guys know were I can get some help?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lovechanel920

^Usually you can just tell by looking at the pictures. Something will seem off.

Post it here.


----------



## Pishi

BellaShoes said:


> Let's see a photo *pishi*!


 
Just got them in the mail today!  I will go home and take some pictures and post them...=)  they are so lovely.


----------



## Pishi

hazeltt said:


> The last time I was there the SAs were quite nice actually. I have actually dealt with two SAs there and both were really helpful and kind. So sorry to hear about your bad experience!


 
Not to derail our thread here, but perhaps I've just been spoiled.  I had such excellent, personable service at YSL in SF and Chicago.  I miss those stores.  =(


----------



## BagsR4Me

BellaShoes said:


> Here are my new darlings!!! I went TTS
> 
> _Hello Lover....._
> 
> 
> *YSL Tribtoo 105mm* in Marron Fonce (Chocolate Brown)



*Bella*, those Tribtoos look *FABULOUS* on you--of course!!!! Look at those legs... 

Congrats on your new babies!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you BR4M! I hope to wear them tomorrow if the weather holds.

Pishi, did you know SF closed


----------



## susieserb

lola rose said:


> Oh thank you so much girls! The colour is truly gorgeous, I had no doubt when I saw them - they had to be mine, but they didn't have 37.5 in the store in Zagreb... I was so sad and mad and decided to find them no matter what
> 
> I was ready to call every YSL shop in Europe just to find them
> Randomly, I chose to call YSL store in Berlin and the lady that works there was so kind that she told me in which store in Berlin I can find them... I was so happy to hear that they had my size, and in 3 days they were mine!



Lepa!


----------



## couturequeen

Tribtoos are a slippery slope. Got this Buffalo pair a few weeks ago and already have my eyes on another!


----------



## babyontheway

Shoe twins!  Congrats!  They look great on you! What's next


couturequeen said:


> Tribtoos are a slippery slope. Got this Buffalo pair a few weeks ago and already have my eyes on another!


----------



## BellaShoes

They are gorgeous *couturequeen!*


----------



## couturequeen

babyontheway said:


> Shoe twins!  Congrats!  They look great on you! What's next




Scarlet degrade is already on its way to me


----------



## lovechanel920

couturequeen, were these on sale?


----------



## couturequeen

MissTreselle824 said:


> couturequeen, were these on sale?



Yes, but I believe they were a return from the last sales cycle. My SA said that they did not have any other sizes and I did not see this color on the floor recently.


----------



## susieserb

babyontheway said:


> Shoe twins!  Congrats!  They look great on you! What's next



Make that shoe triplets!  I don't know what I love more about these shoes? The actual style or this particular color that magically goes with 90 percent of my wardrobe, whoa....


----------



## susieserb

couturequeen said:


> Yes, but I believe they were a return from the last sales cycle. My SA said that they did not have any other sizes and I did not see this color on the floor recently.



Nordies had them on sale but only in two sizes!!!


----------



## lovechanel920

susieserb said:


> Nordies had them on sale but only in two sizes!!!


Which sizes and how much?


----------



## susieserb

baby feet sizes, LOL like 36?  I think they were 30 percent off?


----------



## couturequeen

$475 - mine were a 40.


----------



## chloegirl

My resolution for 2011 is banning myself from shoes and purses, so I figure I don't have much time left to get in all the shopping I can before the new year.  I would like to share my new splurges with you ladies.  First, Tribtoo 80 slingbacks in Marron Fonce and the second is the Tribtoo 105 pump in Vitello Vernice.  For some reason I thought the Vitello Vernice would be a lighter nude but it looks caramel to me.  Do you think this could be considered a nude pump, which is what I really wanted?  Should I keep the 105s?  I love the feel of the 80s!  They are really comfortable.  I love the look of the 105s but they are not that comfortable.  For size reference, I got size 35.5 in the 80s and 35 in the 105s, my true size being 35.5 the 105s seem to run 1/2 large.


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats on your both shoes, gorgeous.


----------



## chloegirl

It's been raining all day in LA and I was bored so I tried on my Tribtoos with a few different outfits to see if they are "neutral" enough with other colors.  I wear mostly black so I decided to take a few modeling shots.  Please excuse the pasty legs as they have not seen sun in quite awhile.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Chloe*!! Those are my favorite kind of nudes!!! They are fabulous... Keep Keep Keep! The Marron Fonce are gorgeous, I wore my Marron Fonce Tribtoo 105's last week, love!

Speaking of which, where did *Pishi* and her nudes go?


----------



## couturequeen

chloegirl said:


> My resolution for 2011 is banning myself from shoes and purses, so I figure I don't have much time left to get in all the shopping I can before the new year.  I would like to share my new splurges with you ladies.  First, Tribtoo 80 slingbacks in Marron Fonce and the second is the Tribtoo 105 pump in Vitello Vernice.  For some reason I thought the Vitello Vernice would be a lighter nude but it looks caramel to me.  Do you think this could be considered a nude pump, which is what I really wanted?  Should I keep the 105s?  I love the feel of the 80s!  They are really comfortable.  I love the look of the 105s but they are not that comfortable.  For size reference, I got size 35.5 in the 80s and 35 in the 105s, my true size being 35.5 the 105s seem to run 1/2 large.



I would keep the 80s since those are the ones you feel more comfortable in. The 105s are beautiful, but they are definitely caramel in color.


----------



## couturequeen

chloegirl said:


> It's been raining all day in LA and I was bored so I tried on my Tribtoos with a few different outfits to see if they are "neutral" enough with other colors.  I wear mostly black so I decided to take a few modeling shots.  Please excuse the pasty legs as they have not seen sun in quite awhile.




I think those look great on you and they are a nice neutral!


----------



## chloegirl

BellaShoes said:


> Here are my new darlings!!! I went TTS
> 
> _Hello Lover....._
> 
> 
> *YSL Tribtoo 105mm* in Marron Fonce (Chocolate Brown)


*Bella*, I love your Marron Fonce!  Something about the 105s make them look uber sexy!  Did you spray the shoes to protect it?  I'm already noticing white scratch marks on mine on areas that rub against things.  Thanks for the advice on my 105s and your right... I need to keep them!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you chloegirl! I have not treated them yet... however will before the next wear.


----------



## Pishi

BellaShoes said:


> *Chloe*!! Those are my favorite kind of nudes!!! They are fabulous... Keep Keep Keep! The Marron Fonce are gorgeous, I wore my Marron Fonce Tribtoo 105's last week, love!
> 
> Speaking of which, where did *Pishi* and her nudes go?



Finally have both daylight and time.  Hold tight, coming shortly.


----------



## BellaShoes

Pishi said:


> Finally have both *daylight* and time.  Hold tight, coming shortly.



Have you been in the dark all this time


----------



## Pishi

Okay, here we go.  My Tribtoo 80's, in nude, 37.5.  Purchased full price in Manhattan. I'm in love with this color, which is my kind of "nude".


----------



## BellaShoes

oh *pishi*.... they are pure perfection.... these beauties are on my wish list for 2011


----------



## chloegirl

BellaShoes said:


> oh *pishi*.... they are pure perfection.... these beauties are on my wish list for 2011


 *Bella, *if you have trouble finding them in nude, contact the Las Vegas boutique.  My SA said she had plenty of sizes available and if you need her info just PM me.

*Pishi, *your shoes are gorgeous!  I'm really starting to like the darker caramel nude better than the lighter nude.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Chloe*... due to my recent slippery slope of Atwood... I need to hold off until 2011.


----------



## chloegirl

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *Chloe*... due to my recent slippery slope of Atwood... I need to hold off until 2011.



For your sake good thing 2011 is just around the corner! 
By the way, any recommendations as to where I can find Atwood shoes?  Everywhere I call seems to be the same story..."no, we are sold out".  I would love to have a pair of Maniac pumps!


----------



## BellaShoes

Which color way? Heel height? Intermixonline and in stores just received a new run of Nude Maniac 120mm's


----------



## taydev

*Pishi* I love the nude Tribtoos on you!! Definitely on my "to get" list also.


----------



## chloegirl

BellaShoes said:


> Which color way? Heel height? Intermixonline and in stores just received a new run of Nude Maniac 120mm's



I just ordered the black patent 120 in a size 36 from Saks.  They will have to have it shipped to me because none of the local Saks has them in stock.  I'm usually a 35.5 so I hope they work.  I was told that Saks doesn't carry the 140 which is what I really wanted.


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you chloegirl! I have not treated them yet... however will before the next wear.



OK, so I have reached a conclusion that the 105mm are too high for me... I need to replace my lovely Tribtoos with 80's like *Pishi*... :cry:


----------



## chloegirl

BellaShoes said:


> OK, so I have reached a conclusion that the 105mm are too high for me... I need to replace my lovely Tribtoos with 80's like *Pishi*... :cry:



Oh why, oh why?  The 105s looks so gorgeous on you!!!  Did you have problems walking in them?  I thought you wore them the other day.  Now I'm having doubts about my 105s because I haven't officially worn them out and I'm afraid I'm going to topple over since I don't wear high heels as often as I should.  This is embarrassing but I wear Dansko clogs to work because I'm on my feet 12 hours a day.  I would literally die if I wore high heels to work.


----------



## BellaShoes

I wore them once to the office and I think I need to stick to a touch lower unless it is an uber date night shoe like my Louboutin Lady Peeps...


----------



## princess21

Hi ladies~

I just received my nude patent pumps but they dont look nude to me.  It's like a caramel color.  To me the color nude ysl pumps seen on Salma Hayek and Kim Kardashian looks way lighter than mine.  Are there 2 different shades of nude patent?  Should I keep them or return them and get the christian louboutin pumps in nude.  Please advise me.  Thank you!


----------



## chloegirl

There are a few Tribtoo 80 pumps on Bluefly.com sizes 38 and 38.5 in Burgundy Brown and Leopard pony hair, respectively.


----------



## Red Queen

So, I have a dumb question--

I'm a Tribtoo 105 nut, up to about 12 pairs now, including boots, but I'm puzzled by something.  105 mm converts to about 4.134 inches.  I can guarantee that these heels are not 4.134 inches, *if* you measure from the ground to the top of the heel right at the seam where the shoe starts and the heel ends.  That distance is more like 6 to 6 1/4 inches(!)  Maybe the 105 refers to the *effective* heel height, factoring in the platform?


----------



## BellaShoes

Not a dumb question.. 105 is the 4 inches of heel after subtracting the platform... So they are actually 150mm-45mm=105mm


----------



## BellaShoes

princess21 said:


> Hi ladies~
> 
> I just received my nude patent pumps but they dont look nude to me.  It's like a caramel color.  To me the color nude ysl pumps seen on Salma Hayek and Kim Kardashian looks way lighter than mine.  Are there 2 different shades of nude patent?  Should I keep them or return them and get the christian louboutin pumps in nude.  Please advise me.  Thank you!



There is a lighter nude in kid and suede.. The patent is the caramel nude color


----------



## chloegirl

princess21 said:


> Hi ladies~
> 
> I just received my nude patent pumps but they dont look nude to me.  It's like a caramel color.  To me the color nude ysl pumps seen on Salma Hayek and Kim Kardashian looks way lighter than mine.  Are there 2 different shades of nude patent?  Should I keep them or return them and get the christian louboutin pumps in nude.  Please advise me.  Thank you!



When I initially got mine, I thought the same thing but they are really growing on me.  I've tried them with different outfits and find that they are quite neutral.  Give it a few days and play dress-up with your wardrobe and see if works.


----------



## Pishi

BellaShoes said:


> oh *pishi*.... they are pure perfection.... these beauties are on my wish list for 2011


 
Thanks *Bella*!  I totally fell in love when I saw them.  I've been wanting a nude pair of shoes for so long, and nobody had the right color. Little did I realize I was supposed to be looking for "caramel" and not "beige". 

And...I get it about the height. I tried on the Tribtoos in 105 when they first came out.  When was that, 2009?  Anyway, I tried them on and immediately felt like I was going to fall on my face.  They are high.  Even with the platform.  What I love about the 80's is that the height is so wearable, and still it somehow maintains that rounded toe beauty of the original style.  

The 105s look fabulous on you.  You should just get some 80's to augment your collection!


----------



## gipursegal

Just got these all saints pumps, I've been looking for the sand colored Big Lips Loubs but coudlnt' find them in my size. These certainly aren't the same but beautiful and because of the big sales I got them for $90!!!


----------



## babyontheway

did anyone score anything from saks sale today?  My SA did a locator for me... the tribtoos were 277! (in wine and mousse)  Fingers crossed that I get a pair


----------



## Tracky527

80 mm pony hair tribtoo size 35.  529$  GO!
http://www.barneys.com/Tribute-80-Pump/00505008259318,default,pd.html


----------



## Tracky527

babyontheway said:


> did anyone score anything from saks sale today? My SA did a locator for me... the tribtoos were 277! (in wine and mousse) Fingers crossed that I get a pair


 
awesome deal!


----------



## Tracky527

Tracky527 said:


> awesome deal!


 
didn't even know they were on sale at saks. went to the houston store at 830 am and it was a madhouse.


----------



## dstb

babyontheway said:


> did anyone score anything from saks sale today? My SA did a locator for me... the tribtoos were 277! (in wine and mousse) Fingers crossed that I get a pair


 
Do you know the sizes available?  I really want another pair and this price is unbelievable!


----------



## winks

Hi Girls! What colours are your dustbags? I only have one pair with a purple dustbag. But a friend has a white one from ebay. So she's sure if the shoes are real. Thanks for helping and these fab pics! Every single pair is georgous!


----------



## winks

Sorry for the spelling mistakes. :shame:


----------



## randr21

winks said:


> Hi Girls! What colours are your dustbags? I only have one pair with a purple dustbag. But a friend has a white one from ebay. So she's sure if the shoes are real. Thanks for helping and these fab pics! Every single pair is georgous!



all of my ysl shoes and bags have black satin dust bags.


----------



## christymarie340

randr21 said:


> all of my ysl shoes and bags have black satin dust bags.


 
me too


----------



## fieryfashionist

Same here (black satin dust bags).


----------



## BellaShoes

Black Satin for my YSL's (Bags and Shoes)


----------



## marbella8

Same here- black, satin for both purses and shoes.


----------



## winks

Oj, i've just seen that mine is from the boutique I bought the shoes and not YSL :shame:
But so my friend's shoes are fake. Thank u very much!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies! So I'm debating on exchanging my nude suede 105s for the 80s. I LOVE the look of the 105s, but think a lower heel is more practical. Do you all find the 80s just as appealing as the 105s? If anyone has any outfit shots wearing 80s, I'd love to see

Here are the links to them both. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3148394?origin=category&resultback=381

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3148692?origin=related-3148692-60126613-0-2


----------



## BellaShoes

^ *Dezy* I just sold my 105's after one day at the office and two near mishaps... I need the 80's... ush: I think the 80's are gorgeous, *Pishi* posted her darker patent nudes a few pages back..


----------



## BellaShoes

Not an outfit pic, but here is *Pishi* in her 80's


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

MissTreselle824 said:


> Anyone know if there are lower tribtoos available in the color Ashley's wearing?


 
thanks *Bella *I love *Pishi's *that was one reason I thought about changing to the 80s. This pic of Ashley is so hot though! Do you think the 80s have the same hot factor?


----------



## BellaShoes

I absolutely think so... I think we CL girls have grown accustomed to higher is hotter which isn't always the case.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

very true. Would you believe DH actually thinks the 80s are hotter?!


----------



## BellaShoes

I believe it my DH said I look ridiculous in the 105's... I suppose at 5'10 barefoot strapping another 155mm on top of that height is kind of ridiculous


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee




----------



## xoxoCat

It must be the influence of Louboutins. Including the platform, the 80's are still 4-inch heels!! 

Cat


----------



## Red Queen

Don't mean to be a wet blanket, but to me the 105s are unbearably hot.  It almost doesn't matter what color or material they are--pure hotness!

The 80's? They're warm, but to me they don't have that same spark!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

no need to apologize. I actually tried on the 80s and didn't like them on me and neither did DH. So i'm sticking to the 105s


----------



## BellaShoes

you see, now you know!


----------



## couturequeen

Pair #2 - scarlet degrade!


----------



## randr21

gorgeous degrade...saw same pair in sz 37 on ebay. BNIB.


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Vanessa Hudgens NYE in NYC


----------



## randr21

Picked this baby up from net-a-porter. Even though these are tribute 105's, I thought since they were pumps, they'd fit better in this thread...I got them and the plum color is so elegant and rich...very YSL.


----------



## BellaShoes

^Gorgeous *randr*!!! I also posted Tribute 105's above your post, more fitting here than the Tribute sandal thread.


----------



## babyontheway

I love them!  Did you get them from the boutique?  I have never seen this color before, and now that I have, I love them!!!


couturequeen said:


> Pair #2 - scarlet degrade!


----------



## couturequeen

babyontheway said:


> I love them!  Did you get them from the boutique?  I have never seen this color before, and now that I have, I love them!!!



Yes, this style is exclusive to the boutique.


----------



## leboudoir

Hi ladies! I need emergency help! got about 2 days to make this decision as i fear my tribtoos might get sold out 

im after the tribtoos 80, now one store has them in 36 in the patent while another has them in 36.5 in the non-patent. the patent ones fit me on the dot, meaning i cannot put an insole whatsoever, but i don't slip out. i've tried suede ones on in a 37 with an insole and i still slip out,which is why i conclude im a 36.5. (not sure if this has anything to do with the material). could someone advise me if i should get the patent 36s or the non-patent 36.5s? do the patent ones give?

THANK YOU! wanna make sure i get in because it's the last pair TIA!


----------



## couturequeen

Patent will give a bit, but not as much as non-patent. You can definitely do the sock trick with them.

I'd go with the 36 in patent. I think they are more glam than the regular leather.


----------



## marbella8

Depends on the color.  What color is each one?


----------



## leboudoir

im after a black pair. does it matter if i also want to use it for work?


----------



## randr21

go with the 36 patent...sounds like it fits like a dream and is the perfect height.  you cannot go wrong with YSL patent.


----------



## leboudoir

couturequeen said:


> Patent will give a bit, but not as much as non-patent. You can definitely do the sock trick with them.
> 
> I'd go with the 36 in patent. I think they are more glam than the regular leather.



so the sock trick does help with the loosening?


----------



## leboudoir

randr21 said:


> go with the 36 patent...sounds like it fits like a dream and is the perfect height.  you cannot go wrong with YSL patent.



you really cannot  i'm gonna see how i go, i really want them!


----------



## billbill

matches got the brown tribtoo 80 on sale (38.5 and 40 left)

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...t-YSL-Y-209947-B3400-shoes-PURPLE-BLACK/38740


----------



## miacillan

Hey *G*!  How are you doing?  Happy New Year!  Haha...I got those from matches just a week ago.  This pair is a beautiful color!  It's actually a very deep burgundy/wine color with some brown undertone.  Perfect alternative to black.  You should get one too!  

Cheers,
Mia



billbill said:


> matches got the brown tribtoo 80 on sale (38.5 and 40 left)
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...t-YSL-Y-209947-B3400-shoes-PURPLE-BLACK/38740


----------



## Ladylu1

randr21 said:


> Picked this baby up from net-a-porter. Even though these are tribute 105's, I thought since they were pumps, they'd fit better in this thread...I got them and the plum color is so elegant and rich...very YSL.
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/79219/79219_bk_dl.jpgcache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/79219/79219_fr_dl.jpg


 
I finish of buying them, with 30 % of discount in NAP.


----------



## billbill

miacillan said:


> Hey *G*! How are you doing? Happy New Year! Haha...I got those from matches just a week ago. This pair is a beautiful color! It's actually a very deep burgundy/wine color with some brown undertone. Perfect alternative to black. You should get one too!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mia


 
Hi Mia. How are you? Happy new year to you too..

I need 38, 38.5 will be too big for me la... thanks for you that I got hooked into Tribtoo now.. 
Wanna get a grey pair but not see the perfect pair yet...

Have you checked out Lane Crawford and On pedder lately? they got new colors for cruise, light gold patent and denim blue.


----------



## randr21

Ladylu1 said:


> I finish of buying them, with 30 % of discount in NAP.


 
awesome, we're shoe twins.


----------



## Ladylu1

randr21 said:


> awesome, we're shoe twins.


 
They are precious.
I have asked for the same number that I take in the sandals tribute, do not know if it will be correct.


----------



## randr21

Ladylu1 said:


> They are precious.
> I have asked for the same number that I take in the sandals tribute, do not know if it will be correct.



that's what i did too, fits tts for me.


----------



## angelcove

Can someone tell me if I should take the same size in tribtoos 105mm as I would in tributes 105mm? Thank you!!!


----------



## couturequeen

angelcove said:


> Can someone tell me if I should take the same size in tribtoos 105mm as I would in tributes 105mm? Thank you!!!



I took my Tributes 105 size and that worked, but I could have probably gone one half size smaller.


----------



## boxermomof2

Ladies, 
If I wear a 7.5 tribute sandal, can I get by with a size 38 tribtoo 80? 
Would it be too big?


----------



## ms piggy

^ It will be too large. Tribtoos are cut rather generously esp if one has slim feet.


----------



## boxermomof2

ms piggy said:


> ^ It will be too large. Tribtoos are cut rather generously esp if one has slim feet.



Thanks!


----------



## ms piggy

Hope you find one in your size soon *boxermom*!

Here's a pic of the Tribtoo 80 in patent champagne that I tried recently in my local multi-brand shoe boutique On Pedder. My phone pic is lousy but it's a pale golden colour akin to champagne. Very pretty colour and would be lovely with light colour clothing. Added a modelling pic too.


----------



## angelcove

Thanks couturequeen!!!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Hi, would you ladies consider Tribtoo too bulky for a petite frame? I'm 5'1" and when I tried on a pair in nude, I felt like I was wearing a boat. IMO the boxy front and thick platform at the front did nothing to streamline my legs--they ended up making my feet look huge and made my frame bottom-heavy. I had been wanting to own a pair but since that incident my resolution has shrunk significantly.

Your thoughts? Do Tribtoos work better on tall women?


----------



## Ladylu1

Here they are.


----------



## sabrunka

Omg this thread made me melt LOL... My next shoes have to be a pair of these! In black! Maybe patent   In a low heel.. hahah


----------



## hazeltt

ms piggy said:


> Hope you find one in your size soon *boxermom*!
> 
> Here's a pic of the Tribtoo 80 in patent champagne that I tried recently in my local multi-brand shoe boutique On Pedder. My phone pic is lousy but it's a pale golden colour akin to champagne. Very pretty colour and would be lovely with light colour clothing. Added a modelling pic too.



Did you buy them? They look gorgeous on you!



Ladylu1 said:


> Here they are.



That colour is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## am2022

ladylu! love them!


----------



## allbrandspls

ms piggy said:


> Hope you find one in your size soon *boxermom*!
> 
> Here's a pic of the Tribtoo 80 in patent champagne that I tried recently in my local multi-brand shoe boutique On Pedder. My phone pic is lousy but it's a pale golden colour akin to champagne. Very pretty colour and would be lovely with light colour clothing. Added a modelling pic too.


love the colour...wow stunning


Ladylu1 said:


> Here they are.


congrats love the colour.


----------



## ilovefashion87

i just scored these babies, i can't wait till they get here! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_733wt_1141


----------



## missgiannina

ilovefashion87 said:


> i just scored these babies, i can't wait till they get here!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_733wt_1141



congrats they look gorg!


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ thank you i cant wait to wear them for my bday in feb


----------



## chloegirl

Capt_Longshanks said:


> Hi, would you ladies consider Tribtoo too bulky for a petite frame? I'm 5'1" and when I tried on a pair in nude, I felt like I was wearing a boat. IMO the boxy front and thick platform at the front did nothing to streamline my legs--they ended up making my feet look huge and made my frame bottom-heavy. I had been wanting to own a pair but since that incident my resolution has shrunk significantly.
> 
> Your thoughts? Do Tribtoos work better on tall women?


I'm very petite as well, 5'2" on a good day and I wear a size 5 or 5.5 in shoes, and I don't think Tribtoos are bulky at all.  I own 2 pair of Tribtoos and I love them for the height.  I posted some modeling pics a while back for reference.  IMO the Tribtoos really lengthen my legs, especially my nude pair.


----------



## Alice1979

I got my first Tribtoos recently, my first pair of YSL ever. I'm normally a Louboutin girl, but since I'm going through a purple phase, I had trouble saying no to these  I've had a very hard time capturing the true color, the actual purple is a lot prettier IRL. I love how the whole shoe is purple, inside and out 

Tribtoo 105 in iris nappa


----------



## Red Queen

Stunning!


----------



## Ilgin

My jaw DROPPED!! What a stunning purple!!!  Alice!!


----------



## sabrunka

Gorgeous  Please post some modelling pics!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

They're beautiful! Purple is my favorite color.


----------



## babyontheway

Alice- they are gorgeous!  I am sure they won't be your last


----------



## miacillan

Dear Alice! Spectacular! Welcome to the tribtoo family! You made a very good choice on this purple! Congratulations! Would love to see a modeling pix.  Btw, is it more a blue based or red/pink base purple? Do your pix represent the true color or close to true color?

I need this in my collection! May I know the last 4 digit of the style no. (the 4 digits after "B3400" on the box). Those 4 digits represent the color code of Iris. It wasn't captured in your shoe box pix.  Need it to search for it in Europe coz the color name might be different in Europe so color code will be more accurate. Hehe!

Thanks in advance! Wear them in good health! 

Cheers,
Mia




Alice1979 said:


> I got my first Tribtoos recently, my first pair of YSL ever. I'm normally a Louboutin girl, but since I'm going through a purple phase, I had trouble saying no to these  I've had a very hard time capturing the true color, the actual purple is a lot prettier IRL. I love how the whole shoe is purple, inside and out
> 
> Tribtoo 105 in iris nappa


----------



## babyontheway

How did I miss theses?  They are AMAZING!!! Congrats.... I wish I could win the lottery




ms piggy said:


> Hope you find one in your size soon *boxermom*!
> 
> Here's a pic of the Tribtoo 80 in patent champagne that I tried recently in my local multi-brand shoe boutique On Pedder. My phone pic is lousy but it's a pale golden colour akin to champagne. Very pretty colour and would be lovely with light colour clothing. Added a modelling pic too.


----------



## hazeltt

Alice1979 said:


> I got my first Tribtoos recently, my first pair of YSL ever. I'm normally a Louboutin girl, but since I'm going through a purple phase, I had trouble saying no to these  I've had a very hard time capturing the true color, the actual purple is a lot prettier IRL. I love how the whole shoe is purple, inside and out
> 
> Tribtoo 105 in iris nappa




I think you just helped me start my purple phase! They are gorgeous, congrats!!!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you so much for all of your sweet and wonderful comments *Red Queen*, *Ilgin*, *sabrunka*, *californiaCRUSH*, *babyontheway*, *miacillan*, and *hazeltt*. I'll post some modeling pics tomorrow.

*mia*, the color code for the iris is 5239. Actually all the pics turn out to be a little darker than the actual color. The true color is exactly the same shade as the Bal raisin from fall 09, which has more red/pink undertone. HTH and thanks again!


----------



## am2022

Wow! the purple / eggplant tribtoos are delish!


----------



## honeybunch

Are a lot of people taking half a size down from TTS in Tribtoos? I'm worried I've bought the wrong size. I took half a size down from my TTS. Bought the shoes two months ago and have only just worn them out and I felt like my 4th toe was being crushed. Now I'm worried I should have gone true to size. I made this same error with CL VPs. I must have weird feet! They felt fine in the store!

Also, will they stretch much in the toe area?  I am worried I've made the wrong decision with the size!  I was in quite a bit of pain last night!


----------



## ms piggy

*Alice1979*, the Iris Tribtoos are gorgeous!! Modelling pics? I hope they come in the 85 height. 

Alas, the champagne didn't go home with me. I'm holding out for the dark nude 85. Not sure if they will do that colour again. YSL, please do. It's such a neutral classic!!


----------



## ms piggy

*honeybunch *I take TTS for the Tribtoos. I don't have slim feet and for the patents, they can get a tad tight. Kid leather should stretch a little.


----------



## honeybunch

^^Thanks.  My feet are quite narrow and I had a lot of heel slippage with my TTS.  Given the huge heel height, I was worried about breaking an ankle if I walked out of them so I sized down.  Initally I thought they were a perfect fit but after last night, I'm wondering if I should have taken my true size.


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *amacasa* and *ms piggy*. As promised, here are some modeling pics. Please excuse the crappy iphone pics, I have accidentally left my camera at my office. I'm usually a US7 and these are 36. I tried on both 36 and 36.5 at the store, the 36.5 was too long and I was literally walking out of them. There fore I ended up with the 36. The toe box was a little snug, but at least they stay on my feet. Hopefully they'll stretch in time. They're actually quite comfy right out of the box, more comfy than my CL Biancas.


----------



## ms piggy

They look great on you! I'm really hoping they come in the 80 height. YSL has the most comfy shoes!


----------



## sabrunka

Oh gorgeous! I agree with ms piggy... I love the colour and would definitely get them if they came in the 80 height.


----------



## honeybunch

Alice1979 those shoes look gorgeous.  I'm not familiar with US sizes.  So which is your TTS in European sizes - 36 or 37?


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *ms piggy*, *sabrunka*, and *honeybunch*.



honeybunch said:


> Alice1979 those shoes look gorgeous. I'm not familiar with US sizes. So which is your TTS in European sizes - 36 or 37?


 
I'm not sure what my TTS in european size is, I'm guessing 37. Most of my Louboutins are 37, a few are 36.5 and 36, and a couple are 37.5. Most of my Chanels are 37 as well.


----------



## honeybunch

^^No worries, I was just wondering if you had sized down from your TTS in the Tribtoos.


----------



## Alice1979

^I had sized down for sure. I usually have to size down for high heel pumps with high in step, since I have very high arches and somewhat slim/narrow feet.


----------



## miacillan

Alice1979 said:


> Thank you so much for all of your sweet and wonderful comments *Red Queen*, *Ilgin*, *sabrunka*, *californiaCRUSH*, *babyontheway*, *miacillan*, and *hazeltt*. I'll post some modeling pics tomorrow.
> 
> *mia*, the color code for the iris is 5239. Actually all the pics turn out to be a little darker than the actual color. The true color is exactly the same shade as the Bal raisin from fall 09, which has more red/pink undertone. HTH and thanks again!



Wow Alice! Love your modeling pix of your shoes! Gorgeous! Thanks so much for the details! Balenciaga raisin is my fave purple! Must buy then! Lol! May I know where you got yours in case I can't find it locally or in Europe? Thanks again!


----------



## Alice1979

miacillan said:


> Wow Alice! Love your modeling pix of your shoes! Gorgeous! Thanks so much for the details! Balenciaga raisin is my fave purple! Must buy then! Lol! May I know where you got yours in case I can't find it locally or in Europe? Thanks again!


 
*mia*, thanks so much for your sweet comment! I got mine from Neiman Marcus.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Got mine today in the mail


----------



## sabrunka

Beautiful  I LOVE Tribtoo's omg I can't wait to get a pair for myself.. I MUST hold off until mid Feb when I go to the YSL outlet in the UK.. I'm sure they'll have some


----------



## BagsR4Me

Alice1979 said:


> I got my first Tribtoos recently, my first pair of YSL ever. I'm normally a Louboutin girl, but since I'm going through a purple phase, I had trouble saying no to these  I've had a very hard time capturing the true color, the actual purple is a lot prettier IRL. I love how the whole shoe is purple, inside and out
> 
> Tribtoo 105 in iris nappa



OMG!!! *Alice*, those are incredible. Congrats!!! Fantastic 1st pair.

If you don't mind, please let me know where you bought these. I HAVE TO HAVE THEM..................NOW!!!!! 

TIA


----------



## BagsR4Me

BagsR4Me said:


> OMG!!! *Alice*, those are incredible. Congrats!!! Fantastic 1st pair.
> 
> If you don't mind, please let me know where you bought these. I HAVE TO HAVE THEM..................NOW!!!!!
> 
> TIA


 
Oh, nevermind, *Alice*. I just saw your response to *Mia* (above) regarding where you bought your beautiful YSLs.

Thanks.


----------



## Alice1979

*ilovefashion87*, gorgeous Tribtoos. They look amazing on you.




BagsR4Me said:


> OMG!!! *Alice*, those are incredible. Congrats!!! Fantastic 1st pair.
> 
> If you don't mind, please let me know where you bought these. I HAVE TO HAVE THEM..................NOW!!!!!
> 
> TIA


 
Thank you. Neiman Marcus has the iris nappa, and I think the boutique has a purple patent, not sure the official name.


----------



## b00mbaka

ilovefashion87 said:


> Got mine today in the mail


 
I  these


----------



## Ladylu1

My new babies with bag Balenciga ............. a great pair.


----------



## am2022

looking fab ladylu!



Ladylu1 said:


> My new babies with bag Balenciga ............. a great pair.


----------



## angelcove

Ladylu1, the color of the bag & shoes is so RICH!!   Love them both!


----------



## angelcove

Alice, those purple tribs look amazing on you.  What a beautiful purple!  Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

My first time posting in this forum and my first pair of Tribtoos! 







I must admit that I was taken aback when I opened the box and noticed that the soles of the shoes were red !!  As the proud owner of fifteen pairs of Louboutins, I sort of feel like I'll be cheating on Mr. Louboutins and/or doing a dis-service if I keep these.  Am I being ridiculous?!


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ those are hot keep them


----------



## dstb

These shoes are DIVINE!!!!!!  I WANT them!!!  so gorgeous!  May I ask where you found them??? CONGRATULATIONS!!


wannaprada said:


> My first time posting in this forum and my first pair of Tribtoos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit that I was taken aback when I opened the box and noticed that the soles of the shoes were red !! As the proud owner of fifteen pairs of Louboutins, I sort of feel like I'll be cheating on Mr. Louboutins and/or doing a dis-service if I keep these. Am I being ridiculous?!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks *Ilovefashion and dstb*! Dstb, I ordered them from Barney's online.


----------



## b00mbaka

^ They are definitely worth the infidelity


----------



## hazeltt

^ I agree!


----------



## wannaprada

After trying them on again, I think you ladies are right about keeping them! Here are some modeling pics:


----------



## couturequeen

wannaprada said:


> After trying them on again, I think you ladies are right about keeping them!



Such a fun color! They look perfect for you.


----------



## sabrunka

I LOVE those ones  Gorgeous!! Are the shoes themselves red?? They look like they're coral!


----------



## Ladylu1

*amacasa-angelcove* Thanks.


----------



## NANI1972

wannaprada, the red Tribtoos are gorgeous on you! KEEEEEP! Don't feel bad about cheatin on Msr. Louboutin (I've been on the sly too ) every girl needs variety in her life!


----------



## angelcove

Wannaprada, the red looks FANTASTIC on you!!!  no doubt, they are KEEPERS!!!


----------



## babyontheway

Wanna- the red is HOT, HOT, HOT!  Keep for sure.  So not only are they beautiful, but also super comfortable; I see no down side here


wannaprada said:


> After trying them on again, I think you ladies are right about keeping them! Here are some modeling pics:


----------



## wannaprada

Thank you *B00mbaka, hazeltt, couturequeen, sabrunka, nani, angel, & baby*! I decided to keep them & even wore them yesterday for Go Red Day! Everyone loved them, especially me! I'm so hooked now on the Tribtoo! And sabrunka, they are close to a coral color. Definitely looks better in person!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

wannaprada said:


> After trying them on again, I think you ladies are right about keeping them! Here are some modeling pics:



I am DYING. THey are so beautiful and look great against your skin tone.


----------



## susieserb

I have the taupe/grayish purple Tribute's in the 80's that I revealed waaaaay back in the early double digit's page.  I've been wanting the prunes forever and actually found them on mytheresa.  I waited too long and my size sold out but myteresa got a second shipment in.  Again I waited and waited....all the sizes sold out except for three (one of which was mine); so tonight (after a glass of wine) I bought my prunes.  Nobody (and I mean nobody else) has this color and I couldn't take it any longer...

I was hoping they would go on sale but not the case.  BF had this color but only in teeny tiny sizes??

What's a girl to do but go broke


----------



## beachy10

Do the 80 tribtoos fit similarly to the tributes? I wear a 41 in tributes but never know how the closed toe shoes fit. Would I get the same size?


----------



## ilovefashion87

I wear a 41 in tribute, and I have tried on 39.5 in the 80 tribtoo in patent they fit but I did not walk around in them, and recently bought 105 in 39.5 and they were tight in the toe box, I think a 40 or 40.5 would fit me. My foot insole measures10.5. I would go by insole measurent. HTH


----------



## Vandeven

wannaprada said:


> After trying them on again, I think you ladies are right about keeping them! Here are some modeling pics:



OMG, amazing! I think I just decided I have to have these


----------



## beachy10

Does anyone have the tribtoo boots? Do they fit similar to the tributes?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa.../3105817?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=3477

the guide says runs small, order a half size up but i don't know what it's comparing to.


----------



## allbrandspls

Alice1979 said:


> I got my first Tribtoos recently, my first pair of YSL ever. I'm normally a Louboutin girl, but since I'm going through a purple phase, I had trouble saying no to these  I've had a very hard time capturing the true color, the actual purple is a lot prettier IRL. I love how the whole shoe is purple, inside and out
> 
> Tribtoo 105 in iris nappa


congrats on your purple tribute, they look amazing.




ilovefashion87 said:


> Got mine today in the mail


these are beautiful, looks stunning on you.



Ladylu1 said:


> My new babies with bag Balenciga ............. a great pair.


congrats on your new tributes....looks great with your bal.


wannaprada said:


> My first time posting in this forum and my first pair of Tribtoos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit that I was taken aback when I opened the box and noticed that the soles of the shoes were red !!  As the proud owner of fifteen pairs of Louboutins, I sort of feel like I'll be cheating on Mr. Louboutins and/or doing a dis-service if I keep these.  Am I being ridiculous?!


RED is to die for.....must keep it.


----------



## **shoelover**

so many stunning tribtoo ladies!! :dool:

has anyone got/seen the purple patent tribtoo 105? I'd like to see a picture of these. TIA


----------



## nlichtman

My tribtoo's came today but they were too big boo!

Here they are


----------



## Vandeven

wannaprada said:


> After trying them on again, I think you ladies are right about keeping them! Here are some modeling pics:



Where can I buy these in the color red?


----------



## missgiannina

nlichtman said:


> My tribtoo's came today but they were too big boo!
> 
> Here they are



they look great...hope you get you size!


----------



## babyontheway

nlichtman- you are having bad luck!  I hope you can get the correct size tribtoo cuz they are smokin hot!!!!


----------



## susieserb

susieserb said:


> I have the taupe/grayish purple Tribute's in the 80's that I revealed waaaaay back in the early double digit's page.  I've been wanting the prunes forever and actually found them on mytheresa.  I waited too long and my size sold out but myteresa got a second shipment in.  Again I waited and waited....all the sizes sold out except for three (one of which was mine); so tonight (after a glass of wine) I bought my prunes.  Nobody (and I mean nobody else) has this color and I couldn't take it any longer...
> 
> I was hoping they would go on sale but not the case.  BF had this color but only in teeny tiny sizes??
> 
> What's a girl to do but go broke



Hum? I thought these would be more of a purpley/black but instead they are a dark raison brown?  Man they are gorgeous though!


----------



## nlichtman

Thanks babyontheway x


----------



## troipattes

nlichtman said:


> My tribtoo's came today but they were too big boo!
> 
> Here they are





Bad news indeed !!! You should know that YSL uses French sizes, which are different from Italian sizes (one size smaller). My GF wears a true european 36.5, and we were never disappointed with YSL sizing, which means their shoes are made for true users, and not for bling bling !!

Anyway, the best way to know it is to ask for insole lenght !!! The best way is to refer to a size chart which converts size to lenght in centimeters. For instance, my GF's footlenght is 23.6 cm, which means a real 36.5 european size..

Goos luck !!


----------



## nlichtman

They sent me the wrong size they sent me a 37.5 instead of a 37 x


----------



## Vandeven

Could someone confirm these YSL Tribtoo's are indeed fakes? I know this isn't the 'authenticate this' thread, but people aren't answering as often there. The seller is also extremely rude, so I want to get them confirmed as fakes here and see if she still will say they are authentic. 

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_1552wt_1141


----------



## beachy10

I bought these shoes from BG and the description shows nude shoes. What arrived were these gold ones!

I was looking at Nordstrom and they have this color and it's called Platilo. I am so annoyed.

I am off to buy some nude Jimmy Choos.


----------



## dallas

Vandeven said:


> Could someone confirm these YSL Tribtoo's are indeed fakes? I know this isn't the 'authenticate this' thread, *but people aren't answering as often there.* The seller is also extremely rude, so I want to get them confirmed as fakes here and see if she still will say they are authentic.
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_1552wt_1141



People answer as often as they can, and some people may be in a different time zone to you. Just sayin'.


----------



## susieserb

Vandeven said:


> Could someone confirm these YSL Tribtoo's are indeed fakes? I know this isn't the 'authenticate this' thread, but people aren't answering as often there. The seller is also extremely rude, so I want to get them confirmed as fakes here and see if she still will say they are authentic.
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_1552wt_1141



FAKE, FAKE!! 
I'm gonna say FAKE and here's why.  The rubber cap isn't as trapezoid and it has those funny ridges (my two Tribs do not).  Also that seam down the side is wrong; again my two Tribs do not have that. 

I'll never forget when I bought my first CL's off of Malleries and I posted a pic of them on the CL forum. They were HUGE FAKES and the first tip off is that seam down the side of the shoe.


----------



## couturequeen

susieserb said:


> FAKE, FAKE!!
> I'm gonna say FAKE and here's why.  The rubber cap isn't as trapezoid and it has those funny ridges (my two Tribs do not).  Also that seam down the side is wrong; again my two Tribs do not have that.



My two Tribs do not have ridges or seams either.


----------



## babyontheway

I am sorry that these aren't the color you were expecting- I love them and really hope to get them... on sale  I think they look very neutral still


beachy10 said:


> I bought these shoes from BG and the description shows nude shoes. What arrived were these gold ones!
> 
> I was looking at Nordstrom and they have this color and it's called Platilo. I am so annoyed.
> 
> I am off to buy some nude Jimmy Choos.


----------



## jenayb

susieserb said:


> FAKE, FAKE!!
> I'm gonna say FAKE and here's why.  The rubber cap isn't as trapezoid and it has those funny ridges (my two Tribs do not).  Also that seam down the side is wrong; again my two Tribs do not have that.
> 
> I'll never forget when I bought my first CL's off of Malleries and I posted a pic of them on the CL forum. They were HUGE FAKES and the first tip off is that seam down the side of the shoe.



I wouldn't post all of this, to be honest. Why tip of lurkers who may be fishing for this kind of info, you know?


----------



## Vandeven

dallas said:


> People answer as often as they can, and some people may be in a different time zone to you. Just sayin'.



Absolutely, I just wanted to try and get an answer more quickly, that's all!


----------



## susieserb

jenaywins said:


> I wouldn't post all of this, to be honest. Why tip of lurkers who may be fishing for this kind of info, you know?



Our pictures says it all?


----------



## nlichtman

beachy10 said:


> I bought these shoes from BG and the description shows nude shoes. What arrived were these gold ones!
> 
> I was looking at Nordstrom and they have this color and it's called Platilo. I am so annoyed.
> 
> I am off to buy some nude Jimmy Choos.



Miu Miu have some yummy nude shoes x


----------



## lovechanel920

Those are definitely fake. Can tell by just looking at them.


----------



## MyHjourney

if the total heel height is 5.5 inches, does this mean its the tribtoos 105 or tribtoos 80s or none of the above?? LOL just checking! thanks!


----------



## missty4

^^^I think those would be the 105. 5.5 inches is a lot of heel! 

did anyone see this auction go for a pair of used tribtoos for >$1000!? It was for over £600; I wonder if the bidder thought it was in US dollars. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_871wt_922


In other news, I received my first pair of tribtoos in the gradient cranberry yesterday!! Excite!


----------



## unoma

Hi,
I want to buy this shoe in Tan suede, my TTS in CL is 41.5.
Do i order 41 or 41.5?
Pls help

http://www.polyvore.com/yves_saint_laurent_cognac_suede/thing?id=26973955


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ I wear a 41 in tribtoos and a true US 10 and my foot measures 10.5 inches. Hope that helps


----------



## couturequeen

I would go with a 41.


----------



## MyHjourney

Thanks missty!! I rmb you from the bal thread w cool modeling pictures!  i love the look of tribtoos! But i think i prefer the 80s to the 105s (not the look but the comfort level) will post my purchase here when i finally get one. Will drool over the lovely pictures here first!


----------



## susieserb

missty4 said:


> ^^^I think those would be the 105. 5.5 inches is a lot of heel!
> 
> did anyone see this auction go for a pair of used tribtoos for >$1000!? It was for over £600; I wonder if the bidder thought it was in US dollars.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_871wt_922
> 
> 
> In other news, I received my first pair of tribtoos in the gradient cranberry yesterday!! Excite!



Whoa, hard to find color in a hard to find size=big bucks (I guess?)?


----------



## kml2887

Does anyone have the Tribtoo slingbacks?  How is the sizing?  In the regular Tribtoo I am .5 size down from TTS and the Tribute sandal I can wear either TTS or .5 size up.  I figure the exact sizing isn't as important since the slingback is adjustable, but any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dstb

I have the Tribtoo slingbacks and I ordered TTS.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Can anyone tell me how Tribtoo 105s run?

I have the 80 version and I'm a 37.5 in that.

Thanks!


----------



## dstb

I ordered TTS in the Tribtoo 105s (pumps) and the slingbacks.  They fit great!


----------



## marbella8

My Tribtoo slingbacks are .5 size bigger than my pumps.  Hope that helps.


----------



## kml2887

dstb said:


> I have the Tribtoo slingbacks and I ordered TTS.


 


marbella8 said:


> My Tribtoo slingbacks are .5 size bigger than my pumps. Hope that helps.


 
Thank you both so much! Looks like I'll be trying TTS then!


----------



## allbrandspls

Did anyone see these gorgeous purple tribtoos? Love to see them IRL.


----------



## jellylicious

I ordered my first pair in the red suede! I love them! I'm a 37.5 and they fit TTS.


----------



## BellaShoes

allbrandspls said:


> Did anyone see these gorgeous purple tribtoos? Love to see them IRL.



NM in SF had them and they were divine! Deep, deep eggplant purple...


----------



## fmd914

allbrandspls said:


> Did anyone see these gorgeous purple tribtoos? Love to see them IRL.


 

Is this pic of the new purple patent from the ysl website?  If so, I did see them in IRL at the NY boutique (went to purchase) an unfortunately, they are not that deep purple in real life (if they are the exact same.  The SAs thought so but weren't sure).  The new patent purple in store was more of a magenta/lavender.  

The deep eggplant at NM is beautiful - it is leather not patent though.  I was hoping the new one online was a patent version of the NM shoe.  I believe Alice posted pics earlier in this thread.  Gorgeous!


----------



## allbrandspls

fmd914 said:


> Is this pic of the new purple patent from the ysl website?  If so, I did see them in IRL at the NY boutique (went to purchase) an unfortunately, they are not that deep purple in real life (if they are the exact same.  The SAs thought so but weren't sure).  The new patent purple in store was more of a magenta/lavender.
> 
> The deep eggplant at NM is beautiful - it is leather not patent though.  I was hoping the new one online was a patent version of the NM shoe.  I believe Alice posted pics earlier in this thread.  Gorgeous!



thanks for the information. I love the deep purple patent, pity.......really love the colour without the lavender.


----------



## Emma.CC

Hi there, I was hoping some of you lovely ladies could help me. I absolutley adore the YSL tribtoo 80 pump and am trying to get hold of a black leather or patent pair in a UK size 7. I am really struggling to find any  and was hoping you could give me advice on the best places to get hold of them in the UK or which web retailers I should try.
Thanks xxx


----------



## etyc

Hello there, I'd like to get the patent nude tribtoo 80 pumps on ysl.com but they only serve US customers which I am not.  I can't see this particular patent nude any other where.  Do you know how am I able to get it?  Or, anyone see it available else where?  Many thanks..


----------



## _Danielle_

Ok here Is the full set from the "FRAGOLA"


----------



## babyontheway

Dani- you are killing me!  That red is amazing!!!!!  I am sure there is more to come


----------



## unoma

_Danielle_ said:


> Ok here Is the full set from the "FRAGOLA"


 

Lovely shoes Dani.
Are they TTS for wide feet? Or did you take a size bigger?


----------



## **shoelover**

Oh wow Dani,  all so stunning! congrats!


----------



## **shoelover**

Do the triboo's come in the deep purple patent colour like in the pic? Thank you.


----------



## allbrandspls

Danielle !!!!!!!!!!!!WHooooooaaaaaaaaaa!!! I love the red.....looks stunning!!!


----------



## sabrunka

Ugh all these Tribtoos are making me want a pair so bad... And I keep trying them on at Harrods... So tempting! They are so gorgeous and comfortable!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

troipattes said:


> ....YSL sizing, which means their shoes are made for true users, and not for bling bling !!



... sorry, but what does that mean? I think I've only been using mine for bling bling


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

_Danielle_ said:


> Ok here Is the full set from the "FRAGOLA"



.. That shoe is beyond gorgeous! I've been weaning myself off YSL but this throws a giant wrench into my plans!!!!

I don't think I can resist -- WHERE CAN I BUY IT?! TIA!


----------



## _Danielle_

*babyontheway , unoma , **shoelover** , allbrandspls , SchnauzerCrazy
*they are TTS but the toebox Is a narrow fit.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

_Danielle_ said:


> *babyontheway , unoma , **shoelover** , allbrandspls , SchnauzerCrazy
> *they are TTS but the toebox Is a narrow fit.



Are they from the boutique or Saks? I'm on the prowl after seeing that color!


----------



## _Danielle_

and here Is a modeling set  because the color Is so amazing


----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## unoma

_Danielle_ said:


>


 


Very lovely Dani.
My CL TTS is 41.5, so do i order 41 or 41.5?
Pls advice


----------



## _Danielle_

unoma said:


> Very lovely Dani.
> My CL TTS is 41.5, so do i order 41 or 41.5?
> Pls advice


Thank you unoma 
I would order a 41.5 TTS


----------



## unoma

_Danielle_ said:


> Thank you unoma
> I would order a 41.5 TTS


 
 Thank you
I just did. Patent Blue
THANK YOU


----------



## dstb

_Danielle_ said:


>


These are FABULOUS!!  The color is absolutely divine!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That color is so delicious.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies! FarFetch.com is having a free worldwide shipping & returns event on March 30 and there are quite a few YSL pairs on sale!!


----------



## calisnoopy

_Danielle_ said:


>


 
Danielle!! LOVE these, may I ask what the color name is and where you purchased them from?

thanks!


----------



## christymarie340

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ladies! FarFetch.com is having a free worldwide shipping & returns event on March 30 and there are quite a few YSL pairs on sale!!


 
I don't see any on sale...am I missing something? TIA!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

christymarie340 said:


> I don't see any on sale...am I missing something? TIA!



? Must be - here is a link


----------



## christymarie340

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ? Must be - here is a link


 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## kawaiibishojo

i'm in love with the nude patent tibtoos! i've missed the chance before to get them here in asia before. Does anyone know if they have these anywhere online or in stores in US now?

appreciate the help!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

super sexy YSL boots - size 40, worn once - $420


----------



## couturequeen

$398 size 39 and 40 nude patent

http://www.marissacollections.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Shoe/PAPFAALDAFFPEBIK/product


----------



## babyontheway

I missed the 39!  Thanks so much for posting the link though


couturequeen said:


> $398 size 39 and 40 nude patent
> 
> http://www.marissacollections.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Shoe/PAPFAALDAFFPEBIK/product


----------



## b00mbaka

Any more deals? I would love a pair for under $400


----------



## lolobaby

b00mbaka said:


> Any more deals? I would love a pair for under $400


same here!


----------



## zjajkj

Nice!


----------



## juneping

okay...i bought a pair of pumps in leopard prints....but i didn't notice at the store that the right shoe was a display piece, until i got home. the right shoe is slightly lighter than the left shoe. i noticed it when i was playing with them...i am okay with it most of the part. but thinking of paying so much..it bothers me a little. but the hassle to go back to the store and all was also annoying to me as well plus the chance of out of my size. sigh...
what do you think?? is it bad...??


----------



## babyontheway

I had to look twice to see which shoe was lighter, but if it were me, I would not buy a display shoe unless it was the absolute last pair and was a HG of mine.  They are HAWT though!
BTW- everytime I see your avatar it makes me smile


juneping said:


> okay...i bought a pair of pumps in leopard prints....but i didn't notice at the store that the right shoe was a display piece, until i got home. the right shoe is slightly lighter than the left shoe. i noticed it when i was playing with them...i am okay with it most of the part. but thinking of paying so much..it bothers me a little. but the hassle to go back to the store and all was also annoying to me as well plus the chance of out of my size. sigh...
> what do you think?? is it bad...??


----------



## juneping

*babyontheway*
thanks!! 
i think i am going to exchange them...even bf could tell. 
what does HAWT mean?? sorry....


----------



## majac

Hi All, I am new to this thread.  Does anyone know if the Tribtoo 80 pumps that people have posted in the Buffalo color are still available?  They are gorgeous!  I would love to get a pair in size 37/37.5! TIA!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

juneping said:


> *babyontheway*
> thanks!!
> i think i am going to exchange them...even bf could tell.
> *what does HAWT mean*?? sorry....



...just another way of saying "hot" -- since voice inflection doesn't carry over when writing, sometimes alternate spellings are used to get it across


----------



## babyontheway

^^Thanks SC!!


----------



## juneping

*SchnauzerCrazy*
thanks!!

btw, i returned those shoes and got them on bluefly 28% off.....hope they have no defect. they are coming.....YAY


----------



## weili

Hi, I m just curious are they authentic? The listing prices seemed too good to be true! 



couturequeen said:


> $398 size 39 and 40 nude patent
> 
> http://www.marissacollections.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Shoe/PAPFAALDAFFPEBIK/product


----------



## weili

_Danielle_ said:


> Ok here Is the full set from the "FRAGOLA"


yummilicious! xo


----------



## juneping

weili said:


> Hi, I m just curious are they authentic? The listing prices seemed too good to be true!



i don't know for sure...but the site looks legit.
i think it's just like yoox.com that they sell last season items...so the discount is steep. and usually they have odd size left.
i once scored a pair celine booties for 450...someone told me the markup in retail is 100%....they'd still make money if it's 80% off.


----------



## weili

juneping said:


> i don't know for sure...but the site looks legit.
> i think it's just like yoox.com that they sell last season items...so the discount is steep. and usually they have odd size left.
> i once scored a pair celine booties for 450...someone told me the markup in retail is 100%....they'd still make money if it's 80% off.



Tks for your reply! I just checked the site out, they do look legit but i m not happy with the crazy int'l shipping charge.


----------



## couturequeen

weili said:


> Hi, I m just curious are they authentic? The listing prices seemed too good to be true!



Marissa Collections sells authentic YSL.


----------



## juneping

loving my new tribtoo...they are bit too small and hurt a little but the half size up is too big...i need a 7-1/4"


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats on your new tribtoo, hopefully they will stretch abit.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

juneping said:


> loving my new tribtoo...they are bit too small and hurt a little but the half size up is too big...i need a 7-1/4"



They're GORGEOUS!!! They'll definitely stretch -- you can either do the double-sock trick or buy a two-way shoe stretcher from Amazon and leave it in for 24 hours. I had to stretch all mine the "hard way" and the other methods are definitely preferable! Good luck!


----------



## juneping

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They're GORGEOUS!!! They'll definitely stretch -- you can either do the double-sock trick or buy a two-way shoe stretcher from Amazon and leave it in for 24 hours. I had to stretch all mine the "hard way" and the other methods are definitely preferable! Good luck!



my right foot is fine its the left one...i have small heels so the pump would slip so i put the heel grip and it gave me blister....just can't get it right. but i hope i am breaking them in slowly. my least my right foot is not complaining.


----------



## babyontheway

They will stretch over time, but I much prefer SC idea of the shoe stretcher


juneping said:


> loving my new tribtoo...they are bit too small and hurt a little but the half size up is too big...i need a 7-1/4"



 Hi W- are you being a good girl lol!  I haven't seen you around much...


allbrandspls said:


> congrats on your new tribtoo, hopefully they will stretch abit.


----------



## allbrandspls

babyontheway said:


> Hi W- are you being a good girl lol!  I haven't seen you around much...


hahahaha K, ...saving for a rainy day. How r u dear?


----------



## alij78

Hi there
I posted in another thread but it was suggested I post here so would hugely appreciate advice - I want to get the tribtoo boots but not sure which size. I am usually a size 9 Or so - in louboutins I wear 39.5-40 usually. 

I can only get the tribtoos in 39 or 40 - I saw on a couple of sites to size up half a size but some like net a porter say true to size so I am confused!

How do people find they fit - which should I get, the 39 or 40?

Thanks soooo much!


----------



## juneping

NAP's description is quite accurate...personally i find ysl is tight in terms of length and in terms of width, they are bit generous compare to CL. so depends on your feet.


----------



## couturequeen

alij78 said:


> Hi there
> I posted in another thread but it was suggested I post here so would hugely appreciate advice - I want to get the tribtoo boots but not sure which size. I am usually a size 9 Or so - in louboutins I wear 39.5-40 usually.
> 
> I can only get the tribtoos in 39 or 40 - I saw on a couple of sites to size up half a size but some like net a porter say true to size so I am confused!
> 
> How do people find they fit - which should I get, the 39 or 40?
> 
> Thanks soooo much!



I would opt for 39. The insole is slightly longer than you might expect. I'm a 40-41 in Louboutin and I wear a 40 in Tribtoo.


----------



## Straight-Laced

alij78 said:


> hi there
> i posted in another thread but it was suggested i post here so would hugely appreciate advice - i want to get the tribtoo boots but not sure which size. I am usually a size 9 or so - in louboutins i wear 39.5-40 usually.
> 
> I can only get the tribtoos in 39 or 40 - i saw on a couple of sites to size up half a size but some like net a porter say true to size so i am confused!
> 
> How do people find they fit - *which should i get, the 39 or 40?*




39


----------



## missgiannina

Finally after wanting these for so long i have them!


----------



## **shoelover**

^^congrats! they look amazing on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

missgiannina said:


> Finally after wanting these for so long i have them!



love those!!


----------



## babyontheway

missgiannina said:


> Finally after wanting these for so long i have them!



Miss g they are fab!  Congrats on getting them!


----------



## sammix3

June and Giannina - love the shoes!


----------



## juneping

sammix3 said:


> June and Giannina - love the shoes!



thanks sammi!!


----------



## Shela Bella




----------



## ESQ.

hey girls .. just purchased these and wanted to make sure they are authentic before i pay

item: Ysl tribtoo sling
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330589160211#ht_500wt_1120
seller: has only 6 feedbacks but she seems to be selling authentic stuff-  jaherna319 ( 6 )  

please help


----------



## ESQ.

do the slingback tribtoos fit the same way as the closed tribtoos?


----------



## ESQ.

ESQ. said:


> do the slingback tribtoos fit the same way as the closed tribtoos?



im a size 38 in black patent tribute sandals, 37.5 in the denim tribute sandals , 37.5 in the denim tribtoos (But could fit into 37)


will i fit into the suede tribtoo slings?


----------



## purseinsanity

Sigh.  I really need a pair of these!  Congrats everyone!


----------



## Marchee

Hi ladies! i need your expert opinions. I wear a 37 1/2 in the YSL lower-heeled tribute sandals. Do you think I might fit in the Tribtoo lower-heeled in a size 37? I heard that you have to go down half to a whole size in the Tribtoo. TIA!


----------



## jellyunicorn123

Marchee said:


> Hi ladies! i need your expert opinions. I wear a 37 1/2 in the YSL lower-heeled tribute sandals. Do you think I might fit in the Tribtoo lower-heeled in a size 37? I heard that you have to go down half to a whole size in the Tribtoo. TIA!




I got mine last week. I'm usually a 36, had to get it in size 35. And i still had room to put foot petals in for extra support to make it fit perfectly. Whole size down for me.


----------



## juneping

Marchee said:


> Hi ladies! i need your expert opinions. I wear a 37 1/2 in the YSL lower-heeled tribute sandals. Do you think I might fit in the Tribtoo lower-heeled in a size 37? I heard that you have to go down half to a whole size in the Tribtoo. TIA!



i am normally a size 7....i could fit into both 37 and 37.5 of the lower heel tribtutes. for tribtoo, i had to get 37. i think ysl shoes width wise is forgiving but not the length.


----------



## jenayb

I need these in my life! 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/yves-sa...m-boot/3190810?origin=related-3190810-0-0-1-1


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> I need these in my life!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/yves-sa...m-boot/3190810?origin=related-3190810-0-0-1-1



They are beautiful!!!


----------



## wannaprada

I need some guidance ladies. I own a pair of red suede Tribtoo 105 in a 40.5. Without any padding I experience a slight heel lift but with a pad insert, it's a bit tight. I just purchased the leather Tribtoo 105 in Buffalo Iridescent but now I'm afraid they will be too big. Do the suede fit differently than the leather? I'm freaking out right now! Thanks!


----------



## fmd914

wannaprada said:


> I need some guidance ladies. I own a pair of red suede Tribtoo 105 in a 40.5. Without any padding I experience a slight heel lift but with a pad insert, it's a bit tight. I just purchased the leather Tribtoo 105 in Buffalo Iridescent but now I'm afraid they will be too big. Do the suede fit differently than the leather? I'm freaking out right now! Thanks!




Hey wanna - believe it or not I find my suede 105s to be tighter than my leather 105s in the same size.  Neither pair have I worn more than a couple of times so I don't know if that will change or not.  Maybe with the heel insert they will be just fine since they are a little tight in the suede with the insert.  

Cant wait to see them!


----------



## wannaprada

fmd914 said:


> Hey wanna - believe it or not I find my suede 105s to be tighter than my leather 105s in the same size.  Neither pair have I worn more than a couple of times so I don't know if that will change or not.  Maybe with the heel insert they will be just fine since they are a little tight in the suede with the insert.
> 
> Cant wait to see them!



Thanks fmd! I can't wait to post a modeling pic!


----------



## juneping

i posted this in the outfit thread...but want to share with you ladies here as well.
reading the magazines...leopard heels are very hot in the fall but these heels were from a couple of seasons back...mn....


----------



## wannaprada

^ Love those shoes and cute outfit!


----------



## hazeltt

juneping said:


> i posted this in the outfit thread...but want to share with you ladies here as well.
> reading the magazines...leopard heels are very hot in the fall but these heels were from a couple of seasons back...mn....



You look amazing! Makes me want to get a leopard pair myself!


----------



## juneping

hazeltt said:


> You look amazing! Makes me want to get a leopard pair myself!



thanks!! check out bluefly...i think they might still have some. there were leopard printed heels from Jimmy Choo and other brands....


----------



## wannaprada

Just got my second pair of Tribtoo, this time in Buffalo Iridescent!


----------



## Tasha1

*wannaprada*

what a gorgeous pair of shoes ( buffalo). Are you going to wear it on occasion or daily? I wanted to purchase a low-heeled pair, but a SA said that it is not so stunning as a high-heeled one.


----------



## fmd914

wanna - gorgeous!  How is the fit for you? I know you were worried about the size.


----------



## wannaprada

Tasha1 said:


> *wannaprada*
> 
> what a gorgeous pair of shoes ( buffalo). Are you going to wear it on occasion or daily? I wanted to purchase a low-heeled pair, but a SA said that it is not so stunning as a high-heeled one.



Thanks Tasha! I definitely plan on wearing these on a regular basis; with my jeans, suits, dresses. It's easy to dress them up and down. I have these in the red suede and I wear them every chance I get!


----------



## wannaprada

fmd914 said:


> wanna - gorgeous!  How is the fit for you? I know you were worried about the size.



Thanks fmd! You know what? With an insert, they fit fine. Thank goodness!


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats!  This color is so pretty on you!!  I am waiting for my second pair too


wannaprada said:


> Just got my second pair of Tribtoo, this time in Buffalo Iridescent!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Baby! Which color Tribtoo are you waiting for?


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Tasha1 said:


> *wannaprada*
> 
> what a gorgeous pair of shoes ( buffalo). Are you going to wear it on occasion or daily? I wanted to purchase a low-heeled pair, but a SA said that it is not so stunning as a high-heeled one.


 
I have several pairs of the lower heeled Tribtoos.  The taller are certainly stunning but that doesn't mean the lower heeled aren't too.  I get tons of compliments on them and I can wear them comfortably for long periods of time.  I just can't do the taller height although I sure admire them on those who can!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Really stunning.  I need to find a leopard pair.



juneping said:


> i posted this in the outfit thread...but want to share with you ladies here as well.
> reading the magazines...leopard heels are very hot in the fall but these heels were from a couple of seasons back...mn....


----------



## babyontheway

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Baby! Which color Tribtoo are you waiting for?



I am going for something a little funky- patent green. I will post one I get them!


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> Really stunning.  I need to find a leopard pair.



thanks Chanel!! try bluefly...it's my go to online high end shoes site. and shopbop as well. GL!! i'll keep an eye for you...


----------



## Chanel 0407

oh thanks.  They don't have to be YSL.  I like the Prada ones for fall too!




juneping said:


> thanks Chanel!! try bluefly...it's my go to online high end shoes site. and shopbop as well. GL!! i'll keep an eye for
> 
> you...


----------



## wannaprada

babyontheway said:


> I am going for something a little funky- patent green. I will post one I get them!



Oohh, I can't wait!!


----------



## babyontheway

My labor day sale find--- wasn't sure what to expect from the color "olive" but it is a very accuarate description.  I think it is neutral enough that they will work with many outfits


----------



## babyontheway

Here is a bad attempt at a modeling shot


----------



## jenayb

babyontheway said:


> My labor day sale find--- wasn't sure what to expect from the color "olive" but it is a very accuarate description.  I think it is neutral enough that they will work with many outfits



Are these the 105? If so, JELLY!!!!


----------



## babyontheway

jenaywins said:


> Are these the 105? If so, JELLY!!!!


Don't be jelly- only 80  I only have the low heel tribtoo and higher tribute- I need to change this


----------



## jenayb

babyontheway said:


> Don't be jelly- only 80  I only have the low heel tribtoo and higher tribute- I need to change this



Yes girl, you do! Sky high!!!!!!!!  

Anyways, they are gorgy and I love them! I have the olive/stingray Trib sandals... I just LOVE olive green. It is such a fun, unexpected neutral! Wear them in amazing health and style!


----------



## cc*chic

babyontheway said:


> My labor day sale find--- wasn't sure what to expect from the color "olive" but it is a very accuarate description. I think it is neutral enough that they will work with many outfits


 
This colour is so nice! So lucky to find this on sale


----------



## wannaprada

Love them Baby!


----------



## legaldiva

I can't believe I don't have a pair yet.  Stalking a denim pair on Ebay.


----------



## marbella8

babyontheway said:


> Here is a bad attempt at a modeling shot



Oh my goodness, I love, love these, where did you get them and how much, if you don't mind me asking?

Funny, I also only have the lower-heeled Tribtoos and higher-heeled Tributes.  I find I can't walk in the higher-heeled Tribtoos.


----------



## boutiqueaddict

babyontheway said:


> Here is a bad attempt at a modeling shot



These look great on you & fit your feet perfectly!  I wish this style would fit me this perfectly since they are such a staple style and just so beautiful.  Gorgeous on you & a lovely pair!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Desperately seeking the Tribtoo 80 in the natural (brown) leopard pony hair, size 38.5-39... I will take a 105 if available but I am hoping to score under retail.. if you see them in your travels, please PM me!!! 

Thank you lovely ladies!


----------



## BellaShoes

GASP! *juneping* has them.... I have been stalking tfese for seasons!!! Fabulous *June*!!



> Originally Posted by juneping
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-CZ7M7rj7Fw...hite+tee+3.jpg
> i posted this in the outfit thread...but want to share with you ladies here as well.
> reading the magazines...leopard heels are very hot in the fall but these heels were from a couple of seasons back...mn....


----------



## rito511

BellaShoes said:


> Desperately seeking the Tribtoo 80 in the natural (brown) leopard pony hair, size 38.5-39... I will take a 105 if available but I am hoping to score under retail.. if you see them in your travels, please PM me!!!
> 
> Thank you lovely ladies!


 
Same here... in different size tho  I asked around and seems like they wont be on sale for a while, not even for black friday sale. As far as i know, leopard print are only avail in YSL boutiques?


----------



## BellaShoes

WOOOOOOO!!!!! I finally, finally, _fiiiiinalllly_, scored my Leopard Pony Hair Tribtoo 80mm after lusting after them for multiple seasons.... and the best part; at 40% OFF!!!! 

Pics next week!


----------



## 4Elegance

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> WOOOOOOO!!!!! I finally, finally, fiiiiinalllly, scored my Leopard Pony Hair Tribtoo 80mm after lusting after them for multiple seasons.... and the best part; at 40% OFF!!!!
> 
> Pics next week!



Bella where were you able to find these if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## babyontheway

BellaShoes said:


> WOOOOOOO!!!!! I finally, finally, _fiiiiinalllly_, scored my Leopard Pony Hair Tribtoo 80mm after lusting after them for multiple seasons.... and the best part; at 40% OFF!!!!
> 
> Pics next week!


 
Bella- congrats!!!  I just saw these on a sale list and was going to PM to make sure you got them!!!  Can't wait for pictures!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks for thinking of me *Baby*!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

4Elegance said:


> Bella where were you able to find these if you don't mind sharing?



I believe the sale starts Monday

Hirshleifers, Inc.
2080 Northern Blvd.
Manhasset, NY  11030
(516) 627-3566


----------



## SJP2008

Bella, those are gorgeous!!

Does Hirshleifer&#8217;s deal with international customers? I am looking for the navy patent or grey suede tribtoo's, and I suspect they may be all pre-sold at the nordstrom as the SA has not called me back on them yet?
If you know if they've made the cut here, I would definitely give them a ring


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks SJP!

I'm not sure, I'm in the US... As for Nordies, it often takes some time for SAs to seek out the hot items during pre-sale.. I would just ca them both


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies....

So what is the entire heel height of the 80mm tribtoo? I know the 105mm equates to 140mm... thoughts?


----------



## legaldiva

My first pair of Tribtoos ... I am totally in love.


----------



## BellaShoes

Legal, they are fab!


----------



## BellaShoes

It is with a squeal of excitement I am able to finally say I have found these babies!

After a couple years of searching and pining... alas, my *Leopard Pony Hair YSL Tribtoo 80mm*


----------



## allbrandspls

^^^congrats! I love them, they are so nice.


----------



## triotrio

I have to say, I'm not a fan of animal print at all, but boy those are amazing!!


----------



## Pishi

Gorgeous, Bella!  They look beautiful on you.


----------



## babyontheway

BELLA= they are amazing on you!!  I am so happy that you found them


BellaShoes said:


> It is with a squeal of excitement I am able to finally say I have found these babies!
> 
> After a couple years of searching and pining... alas, my *Leopard Pony Hair YSL Tribtoo 80mm*


----------



## babyontheway

I am so sad--- I just received my cap toe tribtoo and they don't fit


----------



## Pishi

Oh no!  That stinks.  Too large or too small?


----------



## LexLV

New Gold Tribtoo 105s on sale at Neiman Marcus in White Plains, $515 even with NY sales tax! Really like this color as its more champagne-y and not too in your face!


----------



## bn999

LexLV said:


> New Gold Tribtoo 105s on sale at Neiman Marcus in White Plains, $515 even with NY sales tax! Really like this color as its more champagne-y and not too in your face!



Wow Lex, those are freaking gorgeous! I love them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LexLV

bn999 said:


> Wow Lex, those are freaking gorgeous! I love them!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thank you!!  i'm loving the color


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much allbrands, trio, Pishi and baby!!!! I'm so excited to finally have them!


----------



## BellaShoes

Lex! Your gold Tribtoos are fab!!!!!!


----------



## LexLV

BellaShoes said:


> It is with a squeal of excitement I am able to finally say I have found these babies!
> 
> After a couple years of searching and pining... alas, my *Leopard Pony Hair YSL Tribtoo 80mm*


 
Thanks Bella! Your leopard TTs are absolutely gorgeous :okay:


----------



## allbrandspls

babyontheway said:


> I am so sad--- I just received my cap toe tribtoo and they don't fit


 oh no i hope you are alble to find another.


LexLV said:


> New Gold Tribtoo 105s on sale at Neiman Marcus in White Plains, $515 even with NY sales tax! Really like this color as its more champagne-y and not too in your face!


gorgeous and congrats.


----------



## Suziie

I'am about to order the tribtoo pumps(leather), but am unsure about the size. I always wear size 36 in all my shoes. So should I size down to 35,5 or stick with 36?
Please help me out, want to order them asap!


----------



## hazeltt

Suziie said:


> I'am about to order the tribtoo pumps(leather), but am unsure about the size. I always wear size 36 in all my shoes. So should I size down to 35,5 or stick with 36?
> Please help me out, want to order them asap!



Are you asking about the higher or lower heel height? I think I'm the same size as you and I wear a 36 in the higher heel height. I need heel grips from slipping out of them though.


----------



## mrsMP

I just got the cap toe tribtoo 105 in a size 36. I agree ^ i may have to use heel grips or ball of foot cushion to keep my feet fr sliding forward or slipping out but I think that it would've been too tight if I got the 35.5. I'm usually in between a 36 - 36.5 but most a 36. Hth


----------



## Suziie

I meant the high heel, i'm also afraid that 35,5 will be too tight!


----------



## WaffleCloth

Suziie said:


> I meant the high heel, i'm also afraid that 35,5 will be too tight!




Better to go smaller. I take a 36-36.5 in Louboutin and wear a 35.5 in the higher tribtoo


----------



## Suziie

WaffleCloth said:


> Better to go smaller. I take a 36-36.5 in Louboutin and wear a 35.5 in the higher tribtoo


And they fit you good? Are you a 36-36,5 in other shoes too? Do they hurt or squeeze your feets?


----------



## WaffleCloth

Suziie said:


> And they fit you good? Are you a 36-36,5 in other shoes too? Do they hurt or squeeze your feets?




I take a 36-36.5 in my YSL tribtoo's and all my louboutin shoes. I would say my true size is a big 6 or a small 6.5

I take a 5.5 in the YSL's because I have a slim heel. A 36 would have been okay if my heel fit but it was sliding out. THey are a tiny bit tight but nothing breaking in won't fix. The length is perfect.


----------



## ialexisstewart

Neiman Marcus has tribtoos on sale right now for 532! Call and have some shipped to you before theyre gone!


----------



## kctwirler26

I saw shoes that were very similar to these at a local consignment shop today for $66. I was wondering if you ladies could give me any idea of how much they might resale for to see it it would be worth going back to buy them! Thanks!


----------



## babyontheway

kctwirler26 said:


> I saw shoes that were very similar to these at a local consignment shop today for $66. I was wondering if you ladies could give me any idea of how much they might resale for to see it it would be worth going back to buy them! Thanks!



Hard to tell without seeing pictures.... but these retail for 795- if the shoes you saw are authentic and in mint condition, I can see someone paying a lot more than 66.00


----------



## Flip88

Some fab shoes here ladies - I adore the pony hair ones - so nice




			
				BellaShoes said:
			
		

> It is with a squeal of excitement I am able to finally say I have found these babies!
> 
> After a couple years of searching and pining... alas, my Leopard Pony Hair YSL Tribtoo 80mm


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

So I went in to Neiman's to exchange my JC Eros pumps for JC Cosmic pumps and tried on Tribtoos on a whim...and fell in love!  They're the most beautiful pumps I've ever put on my feet.  The problem is they only had patent and that black almost-patent textured and I want black nappa.  The Neiman's and Barney's said they don't carry the nappa.  Nordstrom said they show one in my size, but they can't find it.  The SA at my local store is going to call the other store tomorrow and see if they'll look again, but if I get a call tomorrow and he tells me they still can't find a 36.5 for me, I'll cry...then lust over all of the beautiful pairs on here.

Anyone know where else I can look??


----------



## randr21

MissMeggiebeth said:


> So I went in to Neiman's to exchange my JC Eros pumps for JC Cosmic pumps and tried on Tribtoos on a whim...and fell in love! They're the most beautiful pumps I've ever put on my feet. The problem is they only had patent and that black almost-patent textured and I want black nappa. The Neiman's and Barney's said they don't carry the nappa. Nordstrom said they show one in my size, but they can't find it. The SA at my local store is going to call the other store tomorrow and see if they'll look again, but if I get a call tomorrow and he tells me they still can't find a 36.5 for me, I'll cry...then lust over all of the beautiful pairs on here.
> 
> Anyone know where else I can look??


 
I actually prefer black patent, it's more sophisticated imo.  most of the other dept stores carry the nappa tho.  try saks.com or nm.com.


----------



## Pishi

How about you try the boutiques?


----------



## mrsallan

Finally I've made it eventhough it's a bit too slow. To make it sweeter, it was on sale too. Loving it. For a person who's not comfortable with heels, this is suprisingly really comfy. I'm loving it...







FYI, I'm a true 36.5 and bought this 36.5.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

randr21 said:
			
		

> I actually prefer black patent, it's more sophisticated imo.  most of the other dept stores carry the nappa tho.  try saks.com or nm.com.



I do like black patent, but my casual purse (that is wear with them most often) isn't patent, so I'd prefer nappa.  None of the department stores are carrying them this season, or even still have them in my size. I've tried Barney's, Bergdorf, NM, Nord, and Sak's, and all of their online stores.




			
				Pishi said:
			
		

> How about you try the boutiques?



I didn't think to try a boutique since I'm in Dallas and there isn't one here.  I did call the Houston location after your suggestion, and the SA said they're part of their permanent collection and were just replenished, so they'd be readily available.  He wasn't sure why most of the other retailers decided to go with the pebbled leather instead, but he said he had heard that from a few other customers.  Now, to order or wait till I'm in Houston next...


----------



## Pishi

I personally would try them on first.  I've found there to be a difference in fit between patent leather and regular leather, and then you can also see how you feel about the heel heights...It would give you something to look forward to.  Then you would also be able to see the range of colors.  Not trying to talk you out of the black, but it's great to see how the shoe looks in different colors as well as the one you have in mind.


----------



## rdgldy

mrsallan said:


> Finally I've made it eventhough it's a bit too slow. To make it sweeter, it was on sale too. Loving it. For a person who's not comfortable with heels, this is suprisingly really comfy. I'm loving it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I'm a true 36.5 and bought this 36.5.


They look great on you! Congratulations.


----------



## mrsallan

^thx..


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Are these the lower heels? It's hard to tell in some of the pictures.




mrsallan said:


> Finally I've made it eventhough it's a bit too slow. To make it sweeter, it was on sale too. Loving it. For a person who's not comfortable with heels, this is suprisingly really comfy. I'm loving it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I'm a true 36.5 and bought this 36.5.


----------



## babyontheway

mrsallan said:


> Finally I've made it eventhough it's a bit too slow. To make it sweeter, it was on sale too. Loving it. For a person who's not comfortable with heels, this is suprisingly really comfy. I'm loving it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I'm a true 36.5 and bought this 36.5.



Love these!  Congrats!  Where did you find them on sale????


----------



## coutureddd

picked these up at the Saks after-Christmas sale...


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

WOW! Those are jaw-dropping and truly stunning! Lucky you to get them on sale!


----------



## mrsallan

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> Are these the lower heels? It's hard to tell in some of the pictures.



I think it's a lower heels. The details for the shoe was 10.5cm heels and 3cm wedge. I bought it from farfetch.


----------



## mrsallan

babyontheway said:


> Love these!  Congrats!  Where did you find them on sale????



They're from farfetch and still have size 37.5, 40 and 40.5 left.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm so obsessed with Tribtoos.  I need a black or neutral pair in the lower heel.  Any ideas where I can find them on sale?  TIA!


----------



## AEGIS

just ordered my first pair! nude with the captoe


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

legaldiva said:


> I'm so obsessed with Tribtoos. I need a black or neutral pair in the lower heel. Any ideas where I can find them on sale? TIA!


 
I was told that the classics (black or nude) never go on sale.  Sorry!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The shoes and legs are sexy!


----------



## Rema85

Totally in love with my new tribtoos in red suede, can't wait to wear them.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

You did??? Yay!!! I thought I read somewhere that you were over this shoe. I'm glad you pulled the trigger. Did you get them at second cut? I just received mine (nude or camel with the captoe) and love them. It all started with a grey pair, then a slingback and now the captoe. I should be done...but I won't turn down a CL lady peep in baseball gold...though I can't find one anywhere.



AEGIS said:


> just ordered my first pair! nude with the captoe


----------



## AEGIS

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> You did??? Yay!!! I thought I read somewhere that you were over this shoe. I'm glad you pulled the trigger. Did you get them at second cut? I just received mine (nude or camel with the captoe) and love them. It all started with a grey pair, then a slingback and now the captoe. I should be done...but I won't turn down a CL lady peep in baseball gold...though I can't find one anywhere.




I was...however "over it" a shoe addict can be. and no Barneys is STILL not at second cut..they're crazy...but since I've been thinking about it for so long i decided to go for it.  It was still a good price.  Saks has the audacity to have the shoe for full price, despite it being on sale on NAP and many other places.  They just received it apparently.

i really wanted the nude color because it's hard to find warm tans/nudes/cognacs that complement my skin tone.  ysl makes good ones. 

i am going to try to get another pair at second cut.  i have a pair of palais at home too waiting for me to open when i get back


----------



## AEGIS

are these exclusive to NAP? i have never seen them anywhere else...kinda mad they're not on sale

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163965


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

I got mine from Barneys (first cut) as well. I would love it at second cut, but the chances of that happening are slim to none. If you come across a 37 or 37.5 please let me know.  What's your size? I can PM you if I see one at second cut.



AEGIS said:


> I was...however "over it" a shoe addict can be. and no Barneys is STILL not at second cut..they're crazy...but since I've been thinking about it for so long i decided to go for it. It was still a good price. Saks has the audacity to have the shoe for full price, despite it being on sale on NAP and many other places. They just received it apparently.
> 
> i really wanted the nude color because it's hard to find warm tans/nudes/cognacs that complement my skin tone. ysl makes good ones.
> 
> i am going to try to get another pair at second cut. i have a pair of palais at home too waiting for me to open when i get back


----------



## AEGIS

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> I got mine from Barneys (first cut) as well. I would love it at second cut, but the chances of that happening are slim to none. If you come across a 37 or 37.5 please let me know.  What's your size? I can PM you if I see one at second cut.




yeah i ended up with a 40 in the captoe tributes. they run small and it was the only size they had left.  i am a 39 in YSL normally.

thanks! i will def. let u know..what style are you looking for?


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

I bought the nude cap toe at first cut. I would love to find the same shoe at second cut....since i haven't worn them yet. If you see the nude cap toe in a 37 or 37.5 at second cut let me know. Thanks in advance.



AEGIS said:


> yeah i ended up with a 40 in the captoe tributes. they run small and it was the only size they had left. i am a 39 in YSL normally.
> 
> thanks! i will def. let u know..what style are you looking for?


----------



## AEGIS

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> I bought the nude cap toe at first cut. I would love to find the same shoe at second cut....since i haven't worn them yet. If you see the nude cap toe in a 37 or 37.5 at second cut let me know. Thanks in advance.




ok. i will def.  ask when i make my calls whenever Barneys decides on second cuts...even the sales associate who rung them up was surprised they were not second cut yet


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Thanks! I'll do the same.


----------



## legaldiva

MissMeggiebeth said:


> I was told that the classics (black or nude) never go on sale. Sorry!


 
A year or two ago, a close friend of mine got the higher heeled black version on sale from the website.  I saw the sale page myself!!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

legaldiva said:


> A year or two ago, a close friend of mine got the higher heeled black version on sale from the website. I saw the sale page myself!!


 
What?!?  Then there's hope!  I want a pair on sale!


----------



## Luv n bags

I got my first pair of YSL Tributes - they have the serpents head as a decorative faux clasp.  I can see myself collecting these in all colors!


----------



## Luv n bags

Here is a modeling pic...these were in sale at Saks for $437!


----------



## dbeth

tigertrixie said:


> Here is a modeling pic...these were in sale at Saks for $437!



Oh those are so cute Tiger!! I love the little gold serpent!! And what a great price!!


----------



## sammie225

I was wondering if the tribtoos are comfortable? because a local store has some black suede ones with 40% on sale.
are they worth it ?


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

I find that the tribtoos are incredibly comfortable. They are one of the most comfortable shoes I own. I can wera the tribtoos all day, whereas I can wear Louboutins for a few hours at a time. Hope that helps.


----------



## Luv n bags

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> I find that the tribtoos are incredibly comfortable. They are one of the most comfortable shoes I own. I can wera the tribtoos all day, whereas I can wear Louboutins for a few hours at a time. Hope that helps.



Ita! I was actually hunting for sale CL's, but trying on several pairs that were not comfortable, I gave up.  I returned them to the sales table when I spotted these.  I know they aren't the Tribtoos, but these sandals can be worn for hours! So much more comfy than CL's.


----------



## dbeth

sammie225 said:


> I was wondering if the tribtoos are comfortable? because a local store has some black suede ones with 40% on sale.
> are they worth it ?





Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> I find that the tribtoos are incredibly comfortable. They are one of the most comfortable shoes I own. I can wera the tribtoos all day, whereas I can wear Louboutins for a few hours at a time. Hope that helps.





tigertrixie said:


> Ita! I was actually hunting for sale CL's, but trying on several pairs that were not comfortable, I gave up.  I returned them to the sales table when I spotted these.  I know they aren't the Tribtoos, but these sandals can be worn for hours! So much more comfy than CL's.



I might have to agree with Sonia & Tiger. Sorry Mr. Louboutin---I still love you!  I got my first pair of Tribtoos from Netaporter, my toes are a bit jammed but I think with the sock trick I might be able to stretch them out some. I'll take some modeling pics later today or tomorrow.  With that exception, I do find them really comfortable and it felt like I was walking on air. Very different from CL. I would love to try a half size up to see if it feels even better, but a friend of mine swears that it would be to big and I would have major heel slippage because she wears the same size as me & she has many YSL shoes.


----------



## surlygirl

AEGIS said:


> ok. i will def.  ask when i make my calls whenever Barneys decides on second cuts...even the sales associate who rung them up was surprised they were not second cut yet



yeh, it's weird because there are other ysl shoes that are at second cut. didn't want to risk it, so i got the the nude cap toe, but would love to snag them and maybe another color at second cut.


----------



## AEGIS

surlygirl said:


> yeh, it's weird because there are other ysl shoes that are at second cut. didn't want to risk it, so i got the the nude cap toe, but would love to snag them and maybe another color at second cut.




i know.  ive been peeved about it.  i got a great pair of exotic palais pumps at second cut weeks ago. most ysl has been at second cut since last year before christmas. these are the main ones that have not been further reduced in price.


----------



## rdgldy

I have been searching high and low for any YSLs on sale-not too successful!!  I passed on a gorgeous pair of tribtoos with ostrich heels from Nordstroms and am so sorry now!


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...t-laurent-YSL-B-259512-C2000-shoes-TEAL/51365
not my size, but great buy on these gorgeous shoes!


----------



## AEGIS

rdgldy said:


> I have been searching high and low for any YSLs on sale-not too successful!!  I passed on a gorgeous pair of tribtoos with ostrich heels from Nordstroms and am so sorry now!




even though they're sketchy--have you tried barneys?


----------



## rdgldy

I have been looking and when I do find a pair, they come up showing no sizes available!  I can't get the the B&M store right now, so the web is my only hope.


----------



## sammie225

thank you for the advice ladies 
i'm gonna check tomorrow if my size is still available hihi


----------



## Pishi

rdgldy said:


> I have been looking and when I do find a pair, they come up showing no sizes available! I can't get the the B&M store right now, so the web is my only hope.


 
I think the YSL outlet in Cabazon might have some on sale.  You could call and ask for Valerie.  951 922 8026


----------



## dbeth

My first pair of YSL shoes from Netaporter! Love them! They are a bronze color with etching. The box says 'Horse Hair Print'.  I stretched them a bit with socks because the toe box was uncomfortable, but overall, they are really comfortable and I would love to get a 2nd pair.


----------



## rdgldy

^They look great on you! I am itching for a pair of the palais!!!


----------



## dbeth

rdgldy said:


> ^They look great on you! I am itching for a pair of the palais!!!




Thank you! I was debating on these or a pair of Palais when Netaporter US had their sale recently. Palais look like they  are a great style too.


----------



## AEGIS

idk if we can post celebrities in their tribtoos here but i just saw this pic and i havent seen anyone in this colorway yet


----------



## AEGIS

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawtness




dbeth said:


> My first pair of YSL shoes from Netaporter! Love them! They are a bronze color with etching. The box says 'Horse Hair Print'.  I stretched them a bit with socks because the toe box was uncomfortable, but overall, they are really comfortable and I would love to get a 2nd pair.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

dbeth, those look beautiful on you! Very flattering!!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

I've seen the red/black tribtoos, but it didn't appeal to me...


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...2Bsaint%2Blaurent%2Bshoes%26_requestid%3D9645

they have them online at bergdorf goodman


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawtness





Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> dbeth, those look beautiful on you! Very flattering!!




Thanks ladies! 


A friend of mine said they looked like 'hooker shoes'!! :wondering


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> idk if we can post celebrities in their tribtoos here but i just saw this pic and i havent seen anyone in this colorway yet



I am thinking I would like these better in person. But I actually like the colorway----red is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> A friend of mine said they looked like 'hooker shoes'!! :wondering




hey just charge enough to pay for those shoes. at that price you're a classy escort

j/k


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> hey just charge enough to pay for those shoes. at that price you're a classy escort
> 
> j/k


----------



## raq30

still hunting for a YSL pump, hopefully it will be picked up..if you ladies see the red suade one pls let me know..thanks


----------



## rdgldy

dbeth, guess I am hooker material too then.  I love the shoes!!!
i just scored a pair of leopard palais!!!! So excited


----------



## AEGIS

oh here are the captoe...i still havent figure out how to take tpf quality pics:shame:


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:
			
		

> oh here are the captoe...i still havent figure out how to take tpf quality pics:shame:



They look really pretty---& the color is gorgeous!


----------



## dbeth

rdgldy said:
			
		

> dbeth, guess I am hooker material too then.  I love the shoes!!!
> i just scored a pair of leopard palais!!!! So excited



Hehe!! 

Congrats!!! I think I remember seeing those online somewhere--- they look so gorgeous.  It was those or the turquoise color I was looking at. I can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## dbeth

Off topic, but I started using the TPF App for my IPad & I can't figure out how to multiple quote or use smilies. Am I missing something or does it not have this option?


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

dbeth said:
			
		

> Off topic, but I started using the TPF App for my IPad & I can't figure out how to multiple quote or use smilies. Am I missing something or does it not have this option?



You can kind of do it.  If you go to each message and click quote, then copy and paste the quote message into the next quote box, it'll accomplish the same thing...but it's definitely not as easy as the multiple quote option.


----------



## dbeth

MissMeggiebeth said:
			
		

> You can kind of do it.  If you go to each message and click quote, then copy and paste the quote message into the next quote box, it'll accomplish the same thing...but it's definitely not as easy as the multiple quote option.



Thank you  much!!


----------



## mrsallan

rdgldy said:


> dbeth, guess I am hooker material too then.  I love the shoes!!!
> i just scored a pair of leopard palais!!!! So excited



sorry to 'barge-in'. My hb called that kinda shoes hooker shoe too. But as long as he's paying for it, I don't really mind. They're gorgeous...


----------



## dbeth

mrsallan said:


> sorry to 'barge-in'. My hb called that kinda shoes hooker shoe too. But as long as he's paying for it, I don't really mind. They're gorgeous...



   Hmm........I really don't want to look like a hooker. 

Thank you---the color is really pretty.


----------



## surlygirl

I love the black/red cap toe color way. Mytheresa has them styled up super cute! I'll take the grey and blue cap toe as well. Lol.


----------



## mommywithstyle

Hi! Does anyone happen to have the Nordstrom Sku for the Grey w the patent toe that went on sale? TIA


----------



## AEGIS

mommywithstyle said:


> Hi! Does anyone happen to have the Nordstrom Sku for the Grey w the patent toe that went on sale? TIA




i did a search and found the old cashed web site...g'luck!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...2_1&cm_pla=shoes:women:pumps&cm_ven=Linkshare


----------



## AEGIS

should i try to get the black or blue version of the captoe? if i have CL blue mago's does that negate the blue captoe?


----------



## mommywithstyle

AEGIS said:


> i did a search and found the old cashed web site...g'luck!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...2_1&cm_pla=shoes:women:pumps&cm_ven=Linkshare



You're awesome!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Just got the leopard palais-I will post pictures later!!  They are AMAZING


----------



## dbeth

rdgldy said:


> Just got the leopard palais-I will post pictures later!!  They are AMAZING



How much later?!


----------



## qtcoco

rdgldy said:


> Just got the leopard palais-I will post pictures later!! They are AMAZING


 
I got the same over the weekend, and they came in yesterday  i'm in love...


----------



## rdgldy

really bad modeling shot-still in my gym clothes, but you get the idea...


----------



## jemk927

Omg - I almost got the leopard today but i decided on the grey suede tribtoo's with the patent toe cap instead (and black calf hair tribute sandals).  I know they have a 38.5 leopard palais at bergdorf's if anyone is interested. 55% off.


----------



## jemk927

AEGIS said:


> are these exclusive to NAP? i have never seen them anywhere else...kinda mad they're not on sale
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163965



If ur still interested(and rt size) - they were 55% off


----------



## sleepykitten

jemk927 said:


> If ur still interested(and rt size) - they were 55% off



any size 35 left?


----------



## AEGIS

jemk927 said:


> If ur still interested(and rt size) - they were 55% off




reaallly......hmmm.....well i think i need a bigger size but stil....no no...i have gray cl maggies so that satisfied the gray captoe category


thanks though


----------



## jemk927

sleepykitten said:


> any size 35 left?




I didn't look thru the smaller sizes but the two pr of YSL's I got weren't out. The salesman just brought me a few pairs from the back since he couldn't find a pair I asked for in 38.5 (only a 38 was out). 

So then I just asked him to bring me any YSL in 38.5.  Perhaps you could go in and just ask to see anything they have in the back in 35.


----------



## qtcoco

rdgldy said:


> really bad modeling shot-still in my gym clothes, but you get the idea...


 
lovely! i find them very comfy as well, comparing to my other/first pair of ysl.

here is my crappy pics

can I ask how is the palais compared to tribtoos in sizing and comfort? I'm usually 36-36.5, these palais 36 fit me very well, so I wonder if I will be the same in the tribtoos?


----------



## dbeth

rdgldy said:


> really bad modeling shot-still in my gym clothes, but you get the idea...





qtcoco said:


> lovely! i find them very comfy as well, comparing to my other/first pair of ysl.
> 
> here is my crappy pics
> 
> can I ask how is the palais compared to tribtoos in sizing and comfort? I'm usually 36-36.5, these palais 36 fit me very well, so I wonder if I will be the same in the tribtoos?



Love these ladies! I have been waiting for the pics---thank you! 

qtcoco---I was wondering the same thing. How the Palais compares to the Tribtoo. I find the Tribtoo very comfortable (initally tight in the toe box though),but I don't have the Palais.

My US size is 9 1/2, & for CL I usually take 40. But with the Tribtoos, I took 39.5---I would like to try a 40 sometime but my friend said I would have to much heel slippage.


----------



## mommywithstyle

AEGIS said:


> oh here are the captoe...i still havent figure out how to take tpf quality pics:shame:



happy dance! happy dance!!!  Thank you sooooo much for posting the SKU for me. We will be shoe twins!  SA at Barney's found me a pair in 38.5 for $319!


----------



## AEGIS

mommywithstyle said:


> happy dance! happy dance!!!  Thank you sooooo much for posting the SKU for me. We will be shoe twins!  SA at Barney's found me a pair in 38.5 for $319!





 im trying to decide if i should get a black pair.....


----------



## mommywithstyle

AEGIS said:


> im trying to decide if i should get a black pair.....



I ordered the black w/ patent cap toe (should be arriving any day!) but i'm debating on either keeping those or the dark brown all suede ones.  Hmmmmm...


----------



## surlygirl

does anyone have/know the Barneys sku for the blue cap-toe tribs? thank you!


----------



## rdgldy

I found that the palais is cut a little bigger than the tribtoo.  The palais was really comfortable TTS, while I found the toe box on the tribtoo TTS too uncomfortable, but I have long toes!!  The 1/2 size up felt more comfy.


----------



## HeelAddict

I absolutely adore shoes-am usually a CL girl but after seeing the Tribtoo I have succumbed. I've ordered my first pair the Too High patent black and I cannot wait until they arrive. After following the advice on various threads here and sizing info online I've ordered TTS so fingers crossed they fit! I'll post pics once I have them in my possession


----------



## marina230

AEGIS said:


> oh here are the captoe...i still havent figure out how to take tpf quality pics:shame:



I just got the same shoes from net-a-porter. They are gorgeous, but unfortunately I will send them back. I need one size up and they do not have any left.
I was very late to net-a-porter party.


----------



## babyontheway

marina230 said:


> I just got the same shoes from net-a-porter. They are gorgeous, but unfortunately I will send them back. I need one size up and they do not have any left.
> I was very late to net-a-porter party.



The cap toe ran really small for me to.  I would need a 1/2 size up from my normal tribtoo size. Sorry you missed out on your "right" size


----------



## dbeth

My Tribtoo cap toe were to small for me too, I need at least a 1/2 size up.


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> My Tribtoo cap toe were to small for me too, I need at least a 1/2 size up.





i thought you ordered got the 40.5?

they ran super small. im usually a 39.5 in CL and needed a 40 in these. and im a US 8.5/9


----------



## vivi11

Anyone seen YSL Tribtoos in Navy suede in size 35.5?

TIA.


----------



## HeelAddict

vivi11 said:
			
		

> Anyone seen YSL Tribtoos in Navy suede in size 35.5?
> 
> TIA.



Hi here are a few links that I've found:

http://www.ysl.com/on/demandware.st...US/mProduct-Show?pid=803775573&start=2&q=Trib

http://www.yvessaintlaurent.co.uk/en_GB/shop-products/Women/Shoes/Pumps/ysl-trib-too-high-heel-in-dark-blue-suede_804483029.html#!{"products":{"208786C2000":{"size":"35+","color":"4245"}}}


A lot of places seem to have sold out in that size and style of Tribtoo but I'm sure you'll find some if you keep looking


----------



## AEGIS

surlygirl said:


> does anyone have/know the Barneys sku for the blue cap-toe tribs? thank you!




voila! hope you get them!


http://www.barneys.com/Tribtoo-Cap-...413uhxhPFdI5HHMwZEHQQ&pubid=21000000000147466


----------



## surlygirl

AEGIS said:


> voila! hope you get them!
> 
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Tribtoo-Cap-...413uhxhPFdI5HHMwZEHQQ&pubid=21000000000147466



thanks so much! 

i am going to email my sa and see what she can find. i get myself into trouble when i like a style so much that i want it in multiple colorways. but i know that you understand that, *aegis*!


----------



## AEGIS

surlygirl said:


> thanks so much!
> 
> i am going to email my sa and see what she can find. i get myself into trouble when i like a style so much that i want it in multiple colorways. but i know that you understand that, *aegis*!




   what size are you?


----------



## vivi11

Thank You so much.

But I dont think they do international shipping right?

I'm a size 36. If anyone seen any Tribtoos Navy suede in size 36 please tell me.

Thank You!




HeelAddict said:


> Hi here are a few links that I've found:
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/on/demandware.st...US/mProduct-Show?pid=803775573&start=2&q=Trib
> 
> http://www.yvessaintlaurent.co.uk/en_GB/shop-products/Women/Shoes/Pumps/ysl-trib-too-high-heel-in-dark-blue-suede_804483029.html#!{"products":{"208786C2000":{"size":"35+","color":"4245"}}}
> 
> 
> A lot of places seem to have sold out in that size and style of Tribtoo but I'm sure you'll find some if you keep looking


----------



## dbeth

surlygirl said:
			
		

> thanks so much!
> 
> i am going to email my sa and see what she can find. i get myself into trouble when i like a style so much that i want it in multiple colorways. but i know that you understand that, aegis!



Those are so gorgeous!! LOVE!! I hope you find them surly!!


----------



## AEGIS

i saw the gold "hairy" looking tribtoos at NM Chevy Chase this afternonn--price under $400...in a size 36 and i believe either a 38.5 or 39


----------



## ayuezr

Hi ladies, would just like to share my recent Tribtoo purchases 

Love the color!!!







I also love the look of the textured leather  






I simply cannot resist this dark pink color!!!


----------



## rdgldy

not tribtoo but palais, closed toe and peep toe!




one more:




it is really dark out, so I really can't capture the gorgeous teal.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Love those! Great colours, and seriously Palais pumps are SO comfy!!


----------



## rdgldy

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Love those! Great colours, and seriously Palais pumps are SO comfy!!


Thank you!
I cannot believe how comfortable they are!


----------



## phiphi

rdgldy said:


> not tribtoo but palais, closed toe and peep toe!
> 
> View attachment 1568996
> 
> 
> one more:
> 
> View attachment 1568997
> 
> 
> it is really dark out, so I really can't capture the gorgeous teal.



oh man, these are amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

phiphi said:


> oh man, these are amazing!!!!!!!!!


thank you, my dear!!


----------



## babyontheway

Gorgy- I love them both.  I was going to get the "textured" pair and now sorry that I passed.  The patent are so fun and pretty.  Enjoy them both!


ayuezr said:


> Hi ladies, would just like to share my recent Tribtoo purchases
> 
> Love the color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love the look of the textured leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply cannot resist this dark pink color!!!



Blue and leopard palais= 2 winners!  I haven't tried a pair yet, but am definitely adding to my wish list


rdgldy said:


> not tribtoo but palais, closed toe and peep toe!
> 
> View attachment 1568996
> 
> 
> one more:
> 
> View attachment 1568997
> 
> 
> it is really dark out, so I really can't capture the gorgeous teal.


----------



## AEGIS

ayuezr said:


> Hi ladies, would just like to share my recent Tribtoo purchases
> 
> Love the color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love the look of the textured leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply cannot resist this dark pink color!!!





rdgldy said:


> not tribtoo but palais, closed toe and peep toe!
> 
> View attachment 1568996
> 
> 
> one more:
> 
> View attachment 1568997
> 
> 
> it is really dark out, so I really can't capture the gorgeous teal.




beautiful ladies!!! soo pretty.


----------



## AEGIS

im thinking about getting a pair of the captoe tribtoos in black
yay or nay?
im thinking they might replace my maggies..or not replace but when i want to wear a high black heel that is NOT cl

soo...yay or nay?


----------



## SongbirdDiva

AEGIS said:


> are these exclusive to NAP? i have never seen them anywhere else...kinda mad they're not on sale
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163965



Hi Aegis, I'm not sure if anyone answered this question, but they were on sale at Saks. I saw them during there shoe sale the first or second week in December.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

AEGIS said:


> oh here are the captoe...i still havent figure out how to take tpf quality pics:shame:



These look GORGEOUS on you!!! Do you find that they fit true to size or do you size up or down? I'm just wondering because I heard that the cap toe style runs a bit small.

Btw...to your last post.... Yayy!!!!


----------



## linakpl

HeelAddict said:


> I absolutely adore shoes-am usually a CL girl but after seeing the Tribtoo I have succumbed. I've ordered my first pair the Too High patent black and I cannot wait until they arrive. After following the advice on various threads here and sizing info online I've ordered TTS so fingers crossed they fit! I'll post pics once I have them in my possession


 
Me too!! I used to only look at Louboutins but after seeing a blog picture where this girl had on a black dress and black Tribtoos I fell in love with the look and bought 3 pairs, black, beige python, and beige slingback. I've only worn them at home so far but will definitely post a pic when I wear them out. 

On a side note, I've only browsed more recent entries of this thread but can ppl post pictures of them wearing their Tribtoos with their outfits? I would love to see how they look on the go. Thanks!!


----------



## AEGIS

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hi Aegis, I'm not sure if anyone answered this question, but they were on sale at Saks. I saw them during there shoe sale the first or second week in December.



thanks! i saw them at NM the other day and i was so underwhelmed.  it was disappointing 



SongbirdDiva said:


> These look GORGEOUS on you!!! Do you find that they fit true to size or do you size up or down? I'm just wondering because I heard that the cap toe style runs a bit small.
> 
> Btw...to your last post.... Yayy!!!!





they run small.  i am a US 8.5/9 and i have these in a 40 and they fit perfectly


----------



## pjlatte

Love the blue! Such a gorgeous color... congrats!


rdgldy said:


> not tribtoo but palais, closed toe and peep toe!


----------



## surlygirl

AEGIS said:


> what size are you?


 
we're about the same size. my captoe tribs are a 39.5 with a tiny bit of heel slippage. I am looking for the blue in the same size. any info?


----------



## AEGIS

surlygirl said:


> we're about the same size. my captoe tribs are a 39.5 with a tiny bit of heel slippage. I am looking for the blue in the same size. any info?





i remember there was a blue pair in a 40 at Barney's Las Vegas a couple weeks ago.  You need to call immediately bc they have actually packed up their shoes.  Ask the SA you speak to to go through their boxes before they send them out.

good luck!


----------



## surlygirl

AEGIS said:


> i remember there was a blue pair in a 40 at Barney's Las Vegas a couple weeks ago. You need to call immediately bc they have actually packed up their shoes. Ask the SA you speak to to go through their boxes before they send them out.
> 
> good luck!


 
thank you! I will give them a call as soon as they open.


----------



## HeelAddict

OMG OMG OMG OMG. My Tribtoo's have finally arrived-they were waiting for me when I got home-sooooooo pretty but damn those heels could do some damage!! I ordered them tts and they fit like a glove  Here are a few pics of my new baby's (excuse the quality but they were taken with a phone)


----------



## indi3r4

ayuezr said:


> Hi ladies, would just like to share my recent Tribtoo purchases
> 
> Love the color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love the look of the textured leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply cannot resist this dark pink color!!!





rdgldy said:


> not tribtoo but palais, closed toe and peep toe!
> 
> View attachment 1568996
> 
> 
> one more:
> 
> View attachment 1568997
> 
> 
> it is really dark out, so I really can't capture the gorgeous teal.





HeelAddict said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG. My Tribtoo's have finally arrived-they were waiting for me when I got home-sooooooo pretty but damn those heels could do some damage!! I ordered them tts and they fit like a glove  Here are a few pics of my new baby's (excuse the quality but they were taken with a phone)



everything is sooooo gorgeous ladies!!  
if anyone see anymore palais or tribtoo on sale in size 40.5/41, will you please let me know? I need more after my nude captoe (that I still need to stretch!).


----------



## rdgldy

I wore the leopard palais all day at work today-not bad at all!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, ladies!!


----------



## qtcoco

rdgldy said:


> I wore the leopard palais all day at work today-not bad at all!!!


 
did you spray any protector or water proover before wearing?

i wanted to do that before i step out in them... and also wondering if there are products can make the hair more closed and tight to the shoes?


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:
			
		

> im thinking about getting a pair of the captoe tribtoos in black
> yay or nay?
> im thinking they might replace my maggies..or not replace but when i want to wear a high black heel that is NOT cl
> 
> soo...yay or nay?



I say yes, I think you would get a lot of wear out of them. Especially when you graduate!!


----------



## gymangel812

HeelAddict said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG. My Tribtoo's have finally arrived-they were waiting for me when I got home-sooooooo pretty but damn those heels could do some damage!! I ordered them tts and they fit like a glove  Here are a few pics of my new baby's (excuse the quality but they were taken with a phone)


love them! odd question, but who makes/where did you get your leggings??


----------



## HeelAddict

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> love them! odd question, but who makes/where did you get your leggings??



Not an odd question at all  they are wet look leggings-those particular ones I got from somewhere called house of Fraser (uk department store as I'm from England). But you can find these leggings everywhere-they have like a rubberised coating over them. Here's a couple of links i found that might be useful but I'm sure you'll find plenty more if u google or just simply look in ur local clothing shops 

http://us.asos.com/search/Wet-look-leggings?hrd=1&q=Wet+look+leggings

http://store.americanapparel.net/rsac306.html

http://us.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st...n=&searchTerm=Wet look leggings&resultCount=1


Hope that helps  x


----------



## ialexisstewart

how lon does it usually take to fully stretch out the tribtoos. i feel like mine still hurt. granted i've only worn them twice.


----------



## gymangel812

HeelAddict said:


> Not an odd question at all  they are wet look leggings-those particular ones I got from somewhere called house of Fraser (uk department store as I'm from England). But you can find these leggings everywhere-they have like a rubberised coating over them. Here's a couple of links i found that might be useful but I'm sure you'll find plenty more if u google or just simply look in ur local clothing shops
> 
> http://us.asos.com/search/Wet-look-leggings?hrd=1&q=Wet+look+leggings
> 
> http://store.americanapparel.net/rsac306.html
> 
> http://us.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st...n=&searchTerm=Wet look leggings&resultCount=1
> 
> 
> Hope that helps  x


thanks so much!!


----------



## calisnoopy

woohoo, love all these pics!  trib toos are just so sexy!!!

i am waiting for my black shiny leather (not patent and not leather--forget the leather name) and silver metallic pair from YSL BH...also found a purple metallic patent pair at the YSL outlet in Cabazon too!


----------



## indi3r4

ladies, my SA has a mismatched 40.5 right and 41 left black captoe tribtoo.. and tribute knee high boot in 40.5.. on sale! My friend was looking for one but she decided to pass so I'm passing the info to you girls..


----------



## rdgldy

ialexisstewart said:


> how lon does it usually take to fully stretch out the tribtoos. i feel like mine still hurt. granted i've only worn them twice.
> 
> View attachment 1570124


Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## AEGIS

indi3r4 said:


> ladies, my SA has a mismatched 40.5 right and 41 left black captoe tribtoo.. and tribute knee high boot in 40.5.. on sale! My friend was looking for one but she decided to pass so I'm passing the info to you girls..





which store? bc i just ordered a mismatched pair yesterday...i can't imagine there are that many 40.5 and 41s around.

but i think i am going to pass on it. i need to call them back before they ship


----------



## phiphi

HeelAddict said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG. My Tribtoo's have finally arrived-they were waiting for me when I got home-sooooooo pretty but damn those heels could do some damage!! I ordered them tts and they fit like a glove  Here are a few pics of my new baby's (excuse the quality but they were taken with a phone)



these are so fierce!



ialexisstewart said:


> how lon does it usually take to fully stretch out the tribtoos. i feel like mine still hurt. granted i've only worn them twice.
> 
> View attachment 1570124



the leather can take a while, but hopefully they stretch soon. have you tried stretching them with a cobbler or the sock trick?


anyone have leads on the palais suede mary janes that went on sale? they've been shipped out of nm/saks.. and gone into a shoe abyss


----------



## rdgldy

hope some turn up,* ph*i!!


----------



## indi3r4

AEGIS said:


> which store? bc i just ordered a mismatched pair yesterday...i can't imagine there are that many 40.5 and 41s around.
> 
> but i think i am going to pass on it. i need to call them back before they ship



did you order that one?  it's from barneys but not sure which location. I had my SA checked for a friend but she decided to pass on it. How much are they now?


----------



## indi3r4

phiphi said:


> anyone have leads on the palais suede mary janes that went on sale? they've been shipped out of nm/saks.. and gone into a shoe abyss



I am also looking for the same thing.. saw them in a couple of blogs and i love it. And of course now it's too late and I may have to resort to ebay. I'll keep my eyes peeled.. what size are you, phi?


----------



## AEGIS

indi3r4 said:


> did you order that one?  it's from barneys but not sure which location. I had my SA checked for a friend but she decided to pass on it. How much are they now?




i did.  i was so confused but i was like meh i'll try it out and if it sucks i'll complain and try to get a discount

it's $319

i actually found a pair of nude captoes at second cut through dbeth

how much are the boots?


----------



## indi3r4

well, let me know if it didn't work out for you....  
and how lucky are you! did you return the one that you bought at first cut? dbeth is like a shoe angel+great enabler.. I got my leopard maggie for second cut price thanks to her!

and the boots is $599.. this sexy thing. 
http://www.barneys.com/Tribute-Kneeboot/501316024,default,pd.html


----------



## AEGIS

indi3r4 said:


> well, let me know if it didn't work out for you....
> and how lucky are you! did you return the one that you bought at first cut? dbeth is like a shoe angel+great enabler.. I got my leopard maggie for second cut price thanks to her!
> 
> and the boots is $599.. this sexy thing.
> http://www.barneys.com/Tribute-Kneeboot/501316024,default,pd.html



dbeth is! it's bc of her I got my Harletty.  

my friend plans on buying it.  she got a pair of Rolando's and is in sticker shock.  so i told her to buy these at $319 so she can dip her toes into luxury shoes.


----------



## phiphi

indi3r4 said:


> I am also looking for the same thing.. saw them in a couple of blogs and i love it. And of course now it's too late and I may have to resort to ebay. I'll keep my eyes peeled.. what size are you, phi?



aw thanks indi!! i'm a US 7.5 i think these were made small? so i'd probably be a 38. my usual CL size is 38. 



indi3r4 said:


> well, let me know if it didn't work out for you....
> and how lucky are you! did you return the one that you bought at first cut? *dbeth is like a shoe angel+great enabler.. I got my leopard maggie for second cut price thanks to her!*
> 
> and the boots is $599.. this sexy thing.
> http://www.barneys.com/Tribute-Kneeboot/501316024,default,pd.html



that's so awesome. love when tpfers help eachother out. and dbeth is amazing! those boots are sessssy.


----------



## mommywithstyle

AEGIS said:


> im thinking about getting a pair of the captoe tribtoos in black
> yay or nay?
> im thinking they might replace my maggies..or not replace but when i want to wear a high black heel that is NOT cl
> 
> soo...yay or nay?



Not sure if you decided but I say YES!  I just got mine in the mail yesterday and i LOVE them.  I'm wearing them all day today so we'll see how comfortable they are. I've heard good things though


----------



## mommywithstyle

AEGIS said:


> i did.  i was so confused but i was like meh i'll try it out and if it sucks i'll complain and try to get a discount
> 
> it's $319
> 
> i actually found a pair of nude captoes at second cut through dbeth
> 
> how much are the boots?



How much is the second cut?  Was it at Saks?


----------



## AEGIS

mommywithstyle said:


> How much is the second cut?  Was it at Saks?





$319 Barneys.


----------



## AEGIS

phiphi said:


> aw thanks indi!! i'm a US 7.5 i think these were made small? so i'd probably be a 38. my usual CL size is 38.
> 
> 
> 
> that's so awesome. love when tpfers help eachother out. and dbeth is amazing! those boots are sessssy.





i don't want to take them out! they're sooo nice.  and yes, dbeth rocks!


----------



## mommywithstyle

AEGIS said:
			
		

> $319 Barneys.



Ohhh ok that was what I got them for. I thought maybe there was another cut


----------



## indi3r4

AEGIS said:


> dbeth is! it's bc of her I got my Harletty.
> 
> my friend plans on buying it.  she got a pair of Rolando's and is in sticker shock.  so i told her to buy these at $319 so she can dip her toes into luxury shoes.


gotcha. Tell her, after the sticker shock pass, it's going down hill from there.. 



phiphi said:


> aw thanks indi!! i'm a US 7.5 i think these were made small? so i'd probably be a 38. my usual CL size is 38.
> 
> 
> that's so awesome. love when tpfers help eachother out. and dbeth is amazing! those boots are sessssy.



I'll keep my eyes peeled for sure 

ladies, additional 25% last call NM online.. 
they have this tribute pump in a 40. gorgeous!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Sale%2BSilo%2BUpdated%2BPage%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## dbeth

Lovely purchases everyone! I just love the Tribtoos!




ialexisstewart said:


> how lon does it usually take to fully stretch out the tribtoos. i feel like mine still hurt. granted i've only worn them twice.
> 
> View attachment 1570124



Oh my lawd!!!  That color is stunning!



indi3r4 said:


> well, let me know if it didn't work out for you....
> and how lucky are you! did you return the one that you bought at first cut? dbeth is like a shoe angel+great enabler.. I got my leopard maggie for second cut price thanks to her!
> 
> and the boots is $599.. this sexy thing.
> http://www.barneys.com/Tribute-Kneeboot/501316024,default,pd.html





phiphi said:


> aw thanks indi!! i'm a US 7.5 i think these were made small? so i'd probably be a 38. my usual CL size is 38.
> 
> 
> 
> that's so awesome. love when tpfers help eachother out. and dbeth is amazing! those boots are sessssy.





AEGIS said:


> i don't want to take them out! they're sooo nice.  and yes, dbeth rocks!



Awww ladies, you are making me blush. :giggles: Thank you.  LOVE you girls!!!


----------



## dbeth

indi3r4 said:


> well, let me know if it didn't work out for you....
> and how lucky are you! did you return the one that you bought at first cut? dbeth is like a shoe angel+great enabler.. I got my leopard maggie for second cut price thanks to her!
> 
> and the boots is $599.. this sexy thing.
> http://www.barneys.com/Tribute-Kneeboot/501316024,default,pd.html



Guess I'll be strutting my stuff in these soon.   Thanks again Indie!!!!!!!!! 
 Like I don't have enough boots from this sale season.


And oh my! Those brown ostrich suede YSL you just posted from NM.com.   Somebody get them!!


----------



## fmd914

indi3r4 said:


> gotcha. Tell her, after the sticker shock pass, it's going down hill from there..
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep my eyes peeled for sure
> 
> ladies, additional 25% last call NM online..
> they have this tribute pump in a 40. gorgeous!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Sale%2BSilo%2BUpdated%2BPage%26pageSize%3D160




Just a word of caution - the tribute pump runs small compared to the tribtoos.  I have this pair and they are a full size larger than my leather 105 tribtoos and 0.5 size larger than my patent and exotic tribtoos!


----------



## mommywithstyle

Ok so I've been wearing my Tribtoos since 8am and still have them on! No pain at all! LOVE these!!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

dbeth said:


> Guess I'll be strutting my stuff in these soon.   Thanks again Indie!!!!!!!!!
> Like I don't have enough boots from this sale season.
> 
> 
> And oh my! Those brown ostrich suede YSL you just posted from NM.com.   Somebody get them!!



  can't wait to see it on you!! and you can't never have enough boots especially a staple boot like that.


----------



## mommywithstyle

There's at 36.5 available on Barney's.com http://www.barneys.com/Tribtoo-Cap-Toe-Pump/501425771,default,pd.html?cgid=SHOES10


----------



## sleepykitten

mommywithstyle said:


> There's at 36.5 available on Barney's.com http://www.barneys.com/Tribtoo-Cap-Toe-Pump/501425771,default,pd.html?cgid=SHOES10



great price!!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Guess I'll be strutting my stuff in these soon.   Thanks again Indie!!!!!!!!!
> Like I don't have enough boots from this sale season.
> 
> 
> And oh my! Those brown ostrich suede YSL you just posted from NM.com.   Somebody get them!!





glad you got them! so freaking sexy!


----------



## mrsMP

For anyone looking for these:

Red suede with black patent cap toe tribtoos on Bluefly 
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...ock-cap-toe-pumps/SEARCH/318407001/detail.fly


Purple ones:
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...toe-pumps/PDP_CROSS_SELL/317535901/detail.fly


----------



## dbeth

mrsMP said:


> For anyone looking for these:
> 
> Red suede with black patent cap toe tribtoos on Bluefly
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...ock-cap-toe-pumps/SEARCH/318407001/detail.fly
> 
> 
> Purple ones:
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...toe-pumps/PDP_CROSS_SELL/317535901/detail.fly




  Omg, those purple ones!!!


----------



## babyontheway

UPS just dropped these off to me- I love them.  I took them 1/2 size up from my normal tribtoo size and they fit great.  I had bad luck with the cap toe tribtoo, so didn't want to chance they would be too tiny
Black snake print tribtoo 80 mm


----------



## dbeth

babyontheway said:
			
		

> UPS just dropped these off to me- I love them.  I took them 1/2 size up from my normal tribtoo size and they fit great.  I had bad luck with the cap toe tribtoo, so didn't want to chance they would be too tiny
> Black snake print tribtoo 80 mm



Gorgeous--- love the print!!


----------



## rdgldy

*babyontheway*, I love these.  The texture is so pretty!


----------



## jenayb

babyontheway said:


> UPS just dropped these off to me- I love them.  I took them 1/2 size up from my normal tribtoo size and they fit great.  I had bad luck with the cap toe tribtoo, so didn't want to chance they would be too tiny
> Black snake print tribtoo 80 mm



You always have the best YSLs!


----------



## babyontheway

I was unsure before I got them- but as soon as I got them 


dbeth said:


> Gorgeous--- love the print!!



I now want more, more, more


rdgldy said:


> *babyontheway*, I love these.  The texture is so pretty!



Thanks so much J- I can say the same about all your shoes and purses  I am going to vegas tomorrow and am on a mission to WIN lots of money so I can shop


jenaywins said:


> You always have the best YSLs!


----------



## Luv n bags

babyontheway said:


> UPS just dropped these off to me- I love them. I took them 1/2 size up from my normal tribtoo size and they fit great. I had bad luck with the cap toe tribtoo, so didn't want to chance they would be too tiny
> Black snake print tribtoo 80 mm


 
I love these! I want a pair!


----------



## pjlatte

babyontheway said:


> UPS just dropped these off to me- I love them.  I took them 1/2 size up from my normal tribtoo size and they fit great.  I had bad luck with the cap toe tribtoo, so didn't want to chance they would be too tiny
> Black snake print tribtoo 80 mm



They are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ayuezr

babyontheway said:
			
		

> UPS just dropped these off to me- I love them.  I took them 1/2 size up from my normal tribtoo size and they fit great.  I had bad luck with the cap toe tribtoo, so didn't want to chance they would be too tiny
> Black snake print tribtoo 80 mm



Congrats! Love the textured print!


----------



## xCHANELx

Anyone looking for the Tribtoo in the bronze color? Barney's beverly hills has a pair in 38, second cut @ $319


----------



## xCHANELx

Oh it's 105


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies,
I'll be returning the black leather Tribute boots, size 40.5 back to Barneys Coop next Wednesday. They are $600. But I am positive that the shaft has a defect----I was able to zip the right boot up, but the left boot is at least 1 inch or more smaller. So, maybe someone can make it work. But if you have large calves like myself, the left will be an issue.

Contact me if you are interested!

Thanks again Indi dear!!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'll be returning the black leather Tribute boots, size 40.5 back to Barneys Coop next Wednesday. They are $600. But I am positive that the shaft has a defect----I was able to zip the right boot up, but the left boot is at least 1 inch or more smaller. So, maybe someone can make it work. But if you have large calves like myself, the left will be an issue.
> 
> Contact me if you are interested!
> 
> Thanks again Indi dear!!




im sorry they didn't work for you!


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> im sorry they didn't work for you!



Yeah, kindof a bummer. It just means that I'll be keeping my CL Nardja boots---just need to break them in.

I do have a pair of the Tribute boots, light grey suede coming to me though---it's so much lighter than the CL Africa suede. Hopefully no issues with those!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Yeah, kindof a bummer. It just means that I'll be keeping my CL Nardja boots---just need to break them in.
> 
> I do have a pair of the Tribute boots, light grey suede coming to me though---it's so much lighter than the CL Africa suede. Hopefully no issues with those!




i was looking at a pair of BA light gray boots. has cl ever made the africa color in gray? im just so afraid of messing that suede up


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> i was looking at a pair of BA light gray boots. has cl ever made the africa color in gray? im just so afraid of messing that suede up



??? Not sure I understand your question.  CL Africa suede is the grey (but kindof a brownish grey)

With lighter colors, like light grey, Yeah--I'm kindof worried too. We'll see just how light the YSL Tribute boots are.


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> ??? Not sure I understand your question.  CL Africa suede is the grey (but kindof a brownish grey)
> 
> With lighter colors, like light grey, Yeah--I'm kindof worried too. We'll see just how light the YSL Tribute boots are.



no i was wondering if CL has ever made the Africa in anything other than suede


----------



## livii

babyontheway said:


> UPS just dropped these off to me- I love them.  I took them 1/2 size up from my normal tribtoo size and they fit great.  I had bad luck with the cap toe tribtoo, so didn't want to chance they would be too tiny
> Black snake print tribtoo 80 mm


could you do some modelling shots? i'm debating whether to get these or not


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> no i was wondering if CL has ever made the Africa in anything other than suede




Oooh! Yes, I think so but I don't know which style. I think it was a closed toe.


----------



## legaldiva

I wore my Tribtoos tonight, but also posted a pic of me in this same outfit with grey python Biacas in the CL outfit thread.

Anyway,
- GAP black turtleneck;
- J Brand "lovestory" jeans; and
- wine suede Tribtoos.


----------



## legaldiva

^ I love these jeans.  They only look good with my favorite shoes, which are sky high platforms.  The problem?  The bell bottom look conceals the fabulous shoes ... oh well.


----------



## allbrandspls

babyontheway said:


> UPS just dropped these off to me- I love them.  I took them 1/2 size up from my normal tribtoo size and they fit great.  I had bad luck with the cap toe tribtoo, so didn't want to chance they would be too tiny
> Black snake print tribtoo 80 mm


Hey K, congrats on your snake print tribtoo. So tempting and gorgeous.



legaldiva said:


> I wore my Tribtoos tonight, but also posted a pic of me in this same outfit with grey python Biacas in the CL outfit thread.
> 
> Anyway,
> - GAP black turtleneck;
> - J Brand "lovestory" jeans; and
> - wine suede Tribtoos.


Congrats it looks awesome on u.


----------



## dbeth

legaldiva said:


> I wore my Tribtoos tonight, but also posted a pic of me in this same outfit with grey python Biacas in the CL outfit thread.
> 
> Anyway,
> - GAP black turtleneck;
> - J Brand "lovestory" jeans; and
> - wine suede Tribtoos.




That wine color is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Yayyyyyy!! Thanks to my YSL angel Aegis, I will soon be the proud owner of the nude Cap-toe that went on sale @Barneys!!! I can't wait for them to arrive...pics coming soon!!!


----------



## Booja

I just went to buy my first CL's on Saturday and was told I will never fit in them correctly :cry:  The clerk suggest YSL's.  I tried the Tribtoo and they fit like a glove   I purchased them in Dark Ocean.  I can't wait to wear them!!


----------



## Talinder

The Outnet has a gorgeous pair of calf hair Tribtoos in grey leopard print. Size 11 only for $528.
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/79220


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks for the compliments, ladies!  I am just obsessed with my Tribtoos.  I had no idea I could love another pair/brand of shoes more than my CLs!!!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Hey ladies, just wanted to share my early Valentine's day gifts with you ...

Red Patent Tribtoo pumps (& Belle du Jour clutch)
















More pics on my blog


----------



## indi3r4

^gorgeous pairing!


----------



## pjlatte

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to share my early Valentine's day gifts with you ...



Such a perfect color for V-Day! Congrats... she is just gorgeous!!


----------



## rdgldy

perfect valentine shoes!


----------



## dbeth

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to share my early Valentine's day gifts with you ...
> 
> Red Patent Tribtoo pumps (& Belle du Jour clutch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



Oh those are just gorgeous!!!   I need a true red shoe in my life.


----------



## CoutureCat

Hello loverly ladies! Hoping you can help?

I absolutly LOVE tribtoos! However, I am not, lets say, the 'most elegant' walker in heels!! The tribtoo low (80) seem to be more my heel high. My question is, are they really comfortable and easy to walk in (all day shopping with no pain?) I like how the heel tip expands.... Looks like it gives more stability? Hoping you can help... Really hope they're super comfortable because they looks gorgeousss!!

TIA!


----------



## AEGIS

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to share my early Valentine's day gifts with you ...
> 
> Red Patent Tribtoo pumps (& Belle du Jour clutch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog




i am thinking about purchasing my first quality patent red shoe as well.  i was thinking red rolandos.  but these are super cute!


----------



## AEGIS

i really like these...too bad they're not my size

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-RED-WIN...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6f9ec067#ht_2023wt_952


----------



## HeelAddict

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i am thinking about purchasing my first quality patent red shoe as well.  i was thinking red rolandos.  but these are super cute!



Ha snap! I've been looking at red patent Rolando's but now I've seen these I'm not so sure. I've got the black patent 140's and they are to die for. Definitely loving the red patent....hmmm.... Can I have both....


----------



## calisnoopy

*YSL Trib Too 105 Pumps in Purple Metallic Patent, Silver Metallic leather and Black Textured Leather...also included a pic of my new YSL Cruise 2012 Seashell Beaded Flat Sandals!!!*


----------



## sleepykitten

calisnoopy said:


> *YSL Trib Too 105 Pumps in Purple Metallic Patent, Silver Metallic leather and Black Textured Leather...also included a pic of my new YSL Cruise 2012 Seashell Beaded Flat Sandals!!!*
> 
> View attachment 1592384
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592385
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592386
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592387



love your YSLs, the seashell sandals are adorable!


----------



## letucche

OMG. Adorable colors. Especially the silver ones are so boss. Loads of modelling pics plssss!


----------



## dbeth

calisnoopy said:


> *YSL Trib Too 105 Pumps in Purple Metallic Patent, Silver Metallic leather and Black Textured Leather...also included a pic of my new YSL Cruise 2012 Seashell Beaded Flat Sandals!!!*
> 
> View attachment 1592384
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592385
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592386
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592387



Oooo, those purple patent.   I love anything purple!!  Congrats---you have some beautiful purchases!  Mod pics!!


----------



## calisnoopy

sleepykitten said:


> love your YSLs, the seashell sandals are adorable!


 
thanks!!! here are some better angle pics of it...its really so amazing in real life...i saw it in Harper's Bazaar and knew i had to have them!!!

http://mobile.styledrops.com/handbags-56883.html

http://fashionfinder.asos.com/womens-ysl/yves-saint-laurent-beaded-sandal-847295



dbeth said:


> Oooo, those purple patent.  I love anything purple!! Congrats---you have some beautiful purchases! Mod pics!!


 
thanks!!!


----------



## linakpl

Sorry for the terrible camera phone picture and the state my room is in :shame: (please excuse the blue shag 70s carpet) but here are the Tribtoo boots. I'm still trying to find good ways to wear them as I'm really short and have short legs but I loved them so much I got them without thinking about it too much. Anyhoo, I promised myself I'd start posting more pictures so here's my first attempt at posting a "modeling" picture LOL

http://flickr.com/gp/59944874@N02/UCe889

(I can't embed pictures like all you people do! How do you do it? When I click the "insert image" icon it asks for a URL, I don't see anywhere to add an attachment. Am I doing it wrong?)


----------



## AEGIS

linakpl said:


> Sorry for the terrible camera phone picture and the state my room is in :shame: (please excuse the blue shag 70s carpet) but here are the Tribtoo boots. I'm still trying to find good ways to wear them as I'm really short and have short legs but I loved them so much I got them without thinking about it too much. Anyhoo, I promised myself I'd start posting more pictures so here's my first attempt at posting a "modeling" picture LOL
> 
> http://flickr.com/gp/59944874@N02/UCe889
> 
> (I can't embed pictures like all you people do! How do you do it? When I click the "insert image" icon it asks for a URL, I don't see anywhere to add an attachment. Am I doing it wrong?)





go to imageshack or tinypic.com and it will give you a URL which you can copy/paste into the box


----------



## linakpl

linakpl said:


> Sorry for the terrible camera phone picture and the state my room is in :shame: (please excuse the blue shag 70s carpet) but here are the Tribtoo boots. I'm still trying to find good ways to wear them as I'm really short and have short legs but I loved them so much I got them without thinking about it too much. Anyhoo, I promised myself I'd start posting more pictures so here's my first attempt at posting a "modeling" picture LOL
> 
> http://flickr.com/gp/59944874@N02/UCe889
> 
> (I can't embed pictures like all you people do! How do you do it? When I click the "insert image" icon it asks for a URL, I don't see anywhere to add an attachment. Am I doing it wrong?)


 
The edit post feature is gone but here's the picture!







Thanks AEGIS!


----------



## iluvmybags

I found a pair of low heeled Tribtoo's on eBay that I think I'm gonna get, but I just wanted to make sure - the low heeled ones don't have the seam in the front or the squared off platform, right?  They look more like a standard pair of pumps, is that right?


----------



## dbeth

iluvmybags said:


> I found a pair of low heeled Tribtoo's on eBay that I think I'm gonna get, but I just wanted to make sure - the low heeled ones don't have the seam in the front or the squared off platform, right?  They look more like a standard pair of pumps, is that right?



Hmm-- kindof confused on your question JJ. The tribtoo does have a seam, I think two. The tribute has the Squared platform like your black boots u just got.  Can u post the auction here?? A pic would help. Or pm me!!


----------



## marjezz

calisnoopy said:


> *YSL Trib Too 105 Pumps in Purple Metallic Patent, Silver Metallic leather and Black Textured Leather...also included a pic of my new YSL Cruise 2012 Seashell Beaded Flat Sandals!!!*
> 
> View attachment 1592384
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592385
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592386
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592387



OMG gorgeous shoes... luv ur black textured leather tribtoos...


----------



## calisnoopy

marjezz said:


> OMG gorgeous shoes... luv ur black textured leather tribtoos...


 
thanksss


----------



## marjezz

calisnoopy said:


> thanksss



ur welcome


----------



## marjezz

calisnoopy said:


> *YSL Trib Too 105 Pumps in Purple Metallic Patent, Silver Metallic leather and Black Textured Leather...also included a pic of my new YSL Cruise 2012 Seashell Beaded Flat Sandals!!!*
> 
> View attachment 1592384
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592385
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592386
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592387



hi, btw is the sizing for the black textured leather also the same as the other tribtoos (1/2 size down) ? Thanks


----------



## marjezz

surlygirl said:


> we're about the same size. my captoe tribs are a 39.5 with a tiny bit of heel slippage. I am looking for the blue in the same size. any info?



Hi, i saw ur post from 1 month ago when i was going through this thread and i think i found the shoes ur looking for at ebay, hope this help
here's the url :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...Shoes&var=&hash=item84b9f4ccf7#ht_5451wt_1141


----------



## iluvmybags

dbeth said:


> Hmm-- kindof confused on your question JJ. The tribtoo does have a seam, I think two. The tribute has the Squared platform like your black boots u just got.  Can u post the auction here?? A pic would help. Or pm me!!



Hmm, maybe these aren't TribToo's then - does YSL make just a classic pump?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380347922323?var=650018314581&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2456wt_750


----------



## AEGIS

oh i just returned a black pair

40.5/41 to Barneys co-op in chevy chase


----------



## ladygodiva112

I'm in a dilemma... Which would you prefer? 

Textured patent light pink

http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...s/s399171-tribtoo-high-heel-patent-pumps.html

or 

Nude patent

http://www.barneys.com/Tribtoo-Pump/501210748,default,pd.html?cgid=SHOES05

Both are hard to capture by pictures cause it really depends on the lighting. I tried to find pics that look most like the 2 to compare.

Please help!!


----------



## qtcoco

ladygodiva112 said:


> I'm in a dilemma... Which would you prefer?
> 
> Textured patent light pink
> 
> http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...s/s399171-tribtoo-high-heel-patent-pumps.html
> 
> or
> 
> Nude patent
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Tribtoo-Pump/501210748,default,pd.html?cgid=SHOES05
> 
> Both are hard to capture by pictures cause it really depends on the lighting. I tried to find pics that look most like the 2 to compare.
> 
> Please help!!


 
i prefer the nude patent colour more.


----------



## AEGIS

ladygodiva112 said:


> I'm in a dilemma... Which would you prefer?
> 
> Textured patent light pink
> 
> http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...s/s399171-tribtoo-high-heel-patent-pumps.html
> 
> or
> 
> Nude patent
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Tribtoo-Pump/501210748,default,pd.html?cgid=SHOES05
> 
> Both are hard to capture by pictures cause it really depends on the lighting. I tried to find pics that look most like the 2 to compare.
> 
> Please help!!





i think you'd need to compare them against your skin.  the textured pink is super pretty IRL. it's a very unique color


----------



## LexLV

iluvmybags said:


> Hmm, maybe these aren't TribToo's then - does YSL make just a classic pump?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/38034792232...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2456wt_750


 
Not sure which style those are, but they aren't tribtoos. even the lower heeled version has double seams on the toe. Those are still super cute though! (Pic from Saks)


----------



## dbeth

Returning these python slingbacks to Barneys coop tomorrow. PM if interested!! Size 40, marked down to $469. The front part is just slightly colored differently, looks worse in pictures than in person.


----------



## dbeth

iluvmybags said:


> Hmm, maybe these aren't TribToo's then - does YSL make just a classic pump?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/38034792232...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2456wt_750



Yeah, those aren't Tribtoo or Tribute. Not sure what they are called JJ. Nice neutral color though---would go with everything.


----------



## pjlatte

ladygodiva112 said:


> I'm in a dilemma... Which would you prefer?
> 
> Textured patent light pink
> 
> http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...s/s399171-tribtoo-high-heel-patent-pumps.html
> 
> or
> 
> Nude patent
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Tribtoo-Pump/501210748,default,pd.html?cgid=SHOES05
> 
> Both are hard to capture by pictures cause it really depends on the lighting. I tried to find pics that look most like the 2 to compare.
> 
> Please help!!



Nude patent all the way. Such a classic. With this kind of price, I want to be able to wear them with lots of things. I am not sure if you can with the pink. But I guess it all depends on your wardrobe as well! Goodluck with your decision.


----------



## iluvmybags

LexLV said:


> Not sure which style those are, but they aren't tribtoos. even the lower heeled version has double seams on the toe. Those are still super cute though! (Pic from Saks)





dbeth said:


> Yeah, those aren't Tribtoo or Tribute. Not sure what they are called JJ. Nice neutral color though---would go with everything.


Ah, I see. Thanks! Yea, I thought they'd make a great basic pump, which I've been needing for a while now.  Since I know that the Tributes fit and are pretty comfortable, I figured these would be a good choice.  I just wonder if the price might be a little on the high side tho - if they're not Trib Too's, then maybe their original retail price isn't as high, so maybe I can find these for a little less somewhere else.


----------



## babyontheway

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Hmm, maybe these aren't TribToo's then - does YSL make just a classic pump?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380347922323?var=650018314581&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2456wt_750



These look like the low heel tribute pump. I have 2 pair and they are amazingly comfy!


----------



## calisnoopy

marjezz said:


> hi, btw is the sizing for the black textured leather also the same as the other tribtoos (1/2 size down) ? Thanks


 
yepp...ive always sized down half a size for my trib too 105 pumps


----------



## Flip88

dbeth said:
			
		

> Returning these python slingbacks to Barneys coop tomorrow. PM if interested!! Size 40, marked down to $469. The front part is just slightly colored differently, looks worse in pictures than in person.



They are gorgeous and what a steal at that price!


----------



## marjezz

Hi guys,
I don't know which color to choose for the 105's Tribtoo. Can you guys help me to decide ?
Here's the three colors:

1. 105's Tribtoo in Black Nappa





2. 105's Tribtoo in Metallic?Dark Brown (not really sure about the color though)
Here's the link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...en_s_Shoes&hash=item5891e93ba1#ht_4298wt_1114










Or
3. 105's  Tribtoo in Nero Snake Print
Here's the link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...en_s_Shoes&hash=item1e6a7b762e#ht_4298wt_1114






I really like all the color above and it's very hard to choose  hope you guys can help me with it 
TIA!


----------



## dbeth

marjezz said:


> Hi guys,
> I don't know which color to choose for the 105's Tribtoo. Can you guys help me to decide ?
> Here's the three colors:
> 
> 1. 105's Tribtoo in Black Nappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. 105's Tribtoo in Metallic?Dark Brown (not really sure about the color though)
> Here's the link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...en_s_Shoes&hash=item5891e93ba1#ht_4298wt_1114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 3. 105's  Tribtoo in Nero Snake Print
> Here's the link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...en_s_Shoes&hash=item1e6a7b762e#ht_4298wt_1114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like all the color above and it's very hard to choose  hope you guys can help me with it
> TIA!



I like the black snake print!!


----------



## marjezz

dbeth said:


> I like the black snake print!!



Hi there,
for giving me ur opinion, i really like the black snake print too... but the soles are a bit scuffed so i'm a little worried about it  and the black is more classic. I feel like buying all of them  haha...
Btw do u think the ebay seller is trustable ? 

Thanks for ur help


----------



## dbeth

marjezz said:


> Hi there,
> for giving me ur opinion, i really like the black snake print too... but the soles are a bit scuffed so i'm a little worried about it  and the black is more classic. I feel like buying all of them  haha...
> Btw do u think the ebay seller is trustable ?
> 
> Thanks for ur help




Don't worry about the scuffs in the soles--- they are going to get scuffed anyways when u wear them. They aren't used--- just from trying them on. I have several pairs like that. 

The seller looks good to me--- she's top rated & has over 4,000 feedback. The solid back ones sold--- hope you got them!!


----------



## marjezz

dbeth said:


> Don't worry about the scuffs in the soles--- they are going to get scuffed anyways when u wear them. They aren't used--- just from trying them on. I have several pairs like that.
> 
> The seller looks good to me--- she's top rated & has over 4,000 feedback. The solid back ones sold--- hope you got them!!



hi, thx a lot for ur advise  i'll think about it again


----------



## billbill

presenting my second tribtoo.. after so many thoughts, decide to get a nude one


----------



## AEGIS

billbill said:


> presenting my second tribtoo.. after so many thoughts, decide to get a nude one




great everyday height!


----------



## allbrandspls

Congrats I love nude!


----------



## billbill

thanks AEGIS and allbrandspls 

though i like the look of 105, but i cannot balance well. so stick to 80


----------



## babyontheway

billbill said:


> presenting my second tribtoo.. after so many thoughts, decide to get a nude one



Great choice billbill  I agree with you, I stick with the 80's


----------



## babyontheway

Here is my newest pair of tribtoos- plaid cap toe.  I purchased from the outlet and they are final sale and am really bummed because I should have sized 1/2 upush:  I love the look of them though, classic with a feminie twist


----------



## pjlatte

billbill said:
			
		

> presenting my second tribtoo.. after so many thoughts, decide to get a nude one



Beautiful nude pair! I love the 80 in these as well! They look absolutely gorg on you.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## amusedcleo

babyontheway said:


> Here is my newest pair of tribtoos- plaid cap toe. I purchased from the outlet and they are final sale and am really bummed because I should have sized 1/2 upush: I love the look of them though, classic with a feminie twist


 
Baby, those shoes are amazing!  I haven't seen a pair in that colorway...congrats!  Oh and if you can't make them work I just happen to know someone who is .5 smaller than you


----------



## dbeth

billbill said:


> presenting my second tribtoo.. after so many thoughts, decide to get a nude one



Great nude color!!



babyontheway said:


> Here is my newest pair of tribtoos- plaid cap toe.  I purchased from the outlet and they are final sale and am really bummed because I should have sized 1/2 upush:  I love the look of them though, classic with a feminie twist



Oh these are awesome!! I have never seen this colorway before.


----------



## allbrandspls

babyontheway said:


> Here is my newest pair of tribtoos- plaid cap toe.  I purchased from the outlet and they are final sale and am really bummed because I should have sized 1/2 upush:  I love the look of them though, classic with a feminie twist


Congrats K.......i actually love the look of them in this pic. Love the hounds tooth look. I tried getting the cuzo 80s from outlet but they sold so quickly.
You must have a great collection of tributes and tribtoos.


----------



## Louboufan

If anyone is looking for the YSL black tribute boot in a 39, my sis will be returning hers to Nordies. PM if interested.


----------



## pjlatte

babyontheway said:
			
		

> Here is my newest pair of tribtoos- plaid cap toe.  I purchased from the outlet and they are final sale and am really bummed because I should have sized 1/2 upush:  I love the look of them though, classic with a feminie twist



What a fun pair! I almost got this one too. Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ladygodiva112

Thanks! I went with the nude patent  I think it would go with more as well.



pjlatte said:


> Nude patent all the way. Such a classic. With this kind of price, I want to be able to wear them with lots of things. I am not sure if you can with the pink. But I guess it all depends on your wardrobe as well! Goodluck with your decision.


----------



## Talinder

iluvmybags said:


> Hmm, maybe these aren't TribToo's then - does YSL make just a classic pump?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380347922323?var=650018314581&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2456wt_750



It kind of looks like the Giselle 80, but the heel tip isn't formed correctly.


----------



## pjlatte

ladygodiva112 said:


> Thanks! I went with the nude patent  I think it would go with more as well.



Congrats! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## indi3r4

dbeth said:


> Returning these python slingbacks to Barneys coop tomorrow. PM if interested!! Size 40, marked down to $469. The front part is just slightly colored differently, looks worse in pictures than in person.



whoaaaa 
wish they're 1/2 size bigger!


----------



## Koca

Hey guys I'm in desperate need of guidance 

i want to know how the YSL tribtoo beige suede and the tribute pump run TTS US or size down or up????

i take my CL heels over 100mm half down but i find heels 100mm and under TTS US

oh this is my first YSL purchase and i'm sooooo afraid my heel will pop out of the shoe since i have a narrow heels


----------



## HeelAddict

Koca said:
			
		

> Hey guys I'm in desperate need of guidance
> 
> i want to know how the YSL tribtoo beige suede and the tribute pump run TTS US or size down or up????
> 
> i take my CL heels over 100mm half down but i find heels 100mm and under TTS US
> 
> oh this is my first YSL purchase and i'm sooooo afraid my heel will pop out of the shoe since i have a narrow heels



Hi I have the tribtoo 140 in black patent and I too that TTS. I know the cap toe tribtoo is half size up. Hope that helps. X


----------



## iluvmybags

which one of these Tribtoos do you prefer?
the one that's more like a classic pump or the one with the patent leather heel?
is there any difference in the way they fit?

Also, I'm a bit confused -- the dark ones are called MEDIUM GREY, while the lighter colored ones are called DARK GREY -- they sure seem like the other way around, don't they?


----------



## iluvmybags

BlueFly is having an end of the season sale, and they have several pair of Tribtoo's (and Tributes) on sale for $500 or less!

I bought a pair earlier this week (they just got here today) and when I saw the sale today, I ordered another pair AND  I got price adjustment because the shoes I ordered earlier this week were reduced another $65!

I'm not sure if I'm going to keep both - they're very similar (they're actually the two pair I asked about earlier ^) but who knows - I may get the second pair and love 'em both! (I also had a 10% discount code, so I got the second pair for a really good price!)

(if anyone wants a pair, I can share the coupon code and you can see if it works - but there's also a $50 coupons code for first time customers)


----------



## iluvmybags

here's the pair I purchased from BlueFly earlier this week -- these are the Medium Grey Tribute Pump 105 -- they have the patent leather heel and stiletto .  I purchased the other ones today, which are all grey leather.  I wasn't sure I'd like the patent leather heel, but I really like these and I love the color!


----------



## imkirsti

Hello, can someone explain the different heel heights?  I know there's 80mm and 105mm.  Is there one higher?  Thanks!


----------



## iluvmybags

BlueFly -- 
Violet, Tribute 105 Pump
Only one pair left!!  Size 38
$508.99


Beige Suede "Lucy" Pump, Size 36.5 and 40
$495.99

Use coupon code EOS0312 for $50 off $250 purchase (1st time customers)


----------



## dbeth

iluvmybags said:


> here's the pair I purchased from BlueFly earlier this week -- these are the Medium Grey Tribute Pump 105 -- they have the patent leather heel and stiletto .  I purchased the other ones today, which are all grey leather.  I wasn't sure I'd like the patent leather heel, but I really like these and I love the color!



 I love the Tributes JJ!!!  I like them better than the Tribtoo.  I am so bummed though---I bought a pair of the grey patent at NM about 3-4 weeks ago, havn't even worn them yet & there is a crack/tear in the patent. It's weird and I have no idea how it got there since I had not worn them yet, only tried on with outfits.  On a happier note though, I found a fabulous pair at NR Designer sale event last week for only $300!! They are to tight for me though, so I am trying to stretch them out to see if I can keep them. I"ll post pics later.


----------



## dbeth

imkirsti said:


> Hello, can someone explain the different heel heights?  I know there's 80mm and 105mm.  Is there one higher?  Thanks!



I wish I could help, but I am fairly new to YSL. I *think* 105mm is the highest they go.


----------



## iluvmybags

dbeth said:


> I love the Tributes JJ!!!  I like them better than the Tribtoo.  I am so bummed though---I bought a pair of the grey patent at NM about 3-4 weeks ago, havn't even worn them yet & there is a crack/tear in the patent. It's weird and I have no idea how it got there since I had not worn them yet, only tried on with outfits.  On a happier note though, I found a fabulous pair at NR Designer sale event last week for only $300!! They are to tight for me though, so I am trying to stretch them out to see if I can keep them. I"ll post pics later.


Thanks D!  I also prefer the Tribute Pumps to the Tribtoo's but I'd still like a pair of the lower heel Tribtoo's.  The pumps are soooo comfortable!  The medium grey is really close to black too, and I've been looking for a nice black pump.  My other ones (the Dark Grey) should be here Monday.  I'll post pics when I get them.  Maybe you can help me choose which pair to keep (or if I should keep 'em both!)

I'm sorry to hear about the pair you got from Neimans - is it possible they were cracked when you got them, but you just didn't notice?  Can you take them back or is the crack in a spot that's not too noticeable?  Are they all patent leather or are they like the ones I just got with the patent leather heel? What a great deal at the Rack!  I had no idea they were having a designer event.  Darn!  I hope I didn't miss anything good!   What color are those?  Can't wait to see your pics!

Did you see those Violet ones from Bluefly?  They also had a really pretty pair of Grey Suede Tribtoo's with the Cap Toe in the lower heel, but didn't have my size  I think I'm in trouble, cuz I can see myself getting hooked on these!


----------



## indi3r4

Those tribute pump looks great on you JJ!! I agree that tribute is more comfy than tribtoo.. I can wear and walk in my tribute sandal all day!

Oh no D, maybe you can return the patent tribtoo and get something else?


----------



## akillian24

I found that the patent Tribtoos ran TTS/same and the nappa or the suede ran a size down compared to my CL 140s (Bianca).





Koca said:


> Hey guys I'm in desperate need of guidance
> 
> i want to know how the YSL tribtoo beige suede and the tribute pump run TTS US or size down or up????
> 
> i take my CL heels over 100mm half down but i find heels 100mm and under TTS US
> 
> oh this is my first YSL purchase and i'm sooooo afraid my heel will pop out of the shoe since i have a narrow heels


----------



## iluvmybags

I need some opinions and help -- 

I found these Suede Peep-Toe Slingbacks at TJMaxx.  They're a size 41, which is a full size larger than what I normally wear (40).  I decided to try them on anyhow, and I think the shoe part actually fits.  Yes, they are a little bit big, but I don't think they're so big that I couldn't get away with wearing them, EXCEPT, the ankle straps are huge.  If the strap were more snug, I could easily wear them.  So I was thinking that I could either have the ankle strap shortened or at the very least, have a couple more holes added.  They felt so comfortable - even more comfortable than my Tribute Sandals or Tribute Pumps! I could easily imagine wearing these all day with no foot pain whatsoever!  

So my questions are this: Other than the ankle strap, do they LOOK too big to anyone else?  Is it better to shorten the strap or just add holes?  I was thinking if I just added holes, I could take them to Nordstroms (I know they have the machine right there), but I have no idea where to take them (or how much it would cost) to have the strap shortened.  And finally, what are your thoughts on suede shoes in the summer?  

I put them on layaway to give myself time to consider all this - I may also check another Runway store to see if maybe I can find a 40.  I really loved them, just wish the ankle straps weren't so big & loose (the ankle straps on my Tributes are a little loose too and I was thinking of having one more hole added to each shoes). TIA


----------



## AEGIS

iluvmybags said:


> I need some opinions and help --
> 
> I found these Suede Peep-Toe Slingbacks at TJMaxx.  They're a size 41, which is a full size larger than what I normally wear (40).  I decided to try them on anyhow, and I think the shoe part actually fits.  Yes, they are a little bit big, but I don't think they're so big that I couldn't get away with wearing them, EXCEPT, the ankle straps are huge.  If the strap were more snug, I could easily wear them.  So I was thinking that I could either have the ankle strap shortened or at the very least, have a couple more holes added.  They felt so comfortable - even more comfortable than my Tribute Sandals or Tribute Pumps! I could easily imagine wearing these all day with no foot pain whatsoever!
> 
> So my questions are this: Other than the ankle strap, do they LOOK too big to anyone else?  Is it better to shorten the strap or just add holes?  I was thinking if I just added holes, I could take them to Nordstroms (I know they have the machine right there), but I have no idea where to take them (or how much it would cost) to have the strap shortened.  And finally, what are your thoughts on suede shoes in the summer?
> 
> I put them on layaway to give myself time to consider all this - I may also check another Runway store to see if maybe I can find a 40.  I really loved them, just wish the ankle straps weren't so big & loose (the ankle straps on my Tributes are a little loose too and I was thinking of having one more hole added to each shoes). TIA





they're too big imo


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

They look big, but not too big that a little work couldn't help.  You could add some padding under the ball of your foot to take up some space since they're a little wide, then have holes added to the straps.  The length isn't that long for you.



iluvmybags said:


> I need some opinions and help --
> 
> I found these Suede Peep-Toe Slingbacks at TJMaxx. They're a size 41, which is a full size larger than what I normally wear (40). I decided to try them on anyhow, and I think the shoe part actually fits. Yes, they are a little bit big, but I don't think they're so big that I couldn't get away with wearing them, EXCEPT, the ankle straps are huge. If the strap were more snug, I could easily wear them. So I was thinking that I could either have the ankle strap shortened or at the very least, have a couple more holes added. They felt so comfortable - even more comfortable than my Tribute Sandals or Tribute Pumps! I could easily imagine wearing these all day with no foot pain whatsoever!
> 
> So my questions are this: Other than the ankle strap, do they LOOK too big to anyone else? Is it better to shorten the strap or just add holes? I was thinking if I just added holes, I could take them to Nordstroms (I know they have the machine right there), but I have no idea where to take them (or how much it would cost) to have the strap shortened. And finally, what are your thoughts on suede shoes in the summer?
> 
> I put them on layaway to give myself time to consider all this - I may also check another Runway store to see if maybe I can find a 40. I really loved them, just wish the ankle straps weren't so big & loose (the ankle straps on my Tributes are a little loose too and I was thinking of having one more hole added to each shoes). TIA


----------



## marbella8

Honestly, they look way too big.  IMO, wait to find the right size.  GL in your search!


----------



## iluvmybags

thanks for the opinions!  
MissMeggie -- I was thinking exactly what you said.  

so, now I have a new dilemma!
I got the other pumps from Blue Fly and they're actually the same color as the first pair I bought!!  (according to BlueFly, the first pair was supposed to be Medium Grey, but according to the box, they're Dark Grey, just like the second ones)  So now I have to decide which pair to keep.  I like both of them, but it's silly to have two pair of shoes so similar -- so I just have to decide if I want to go with the basic pump or the little bit dressier one with the patent heel

I was thinking of returning the patent leather ones & keeping the basic ones -- I don't have a lot of reasons to wear pumps other than to work, and I only work 4 days/week -- as often as I'd wear them, I think the basic ones would be more practical.  But the patent leather ones are so pretty!!

Can you guys help me choose?  Here's the Napa Leather pump (the new ones that just came)


----------



## HeelAddict

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> thanks for the opinions!
> MissMeggie -- I was thinking exactly what you said.
> 
> so, now I have a new dilemma!
> I got the other pumps from Blue Fly and they're actually the same color as the first pair I bought!!  (according to BlueFly, the first pair was supposed to be Medium Grey, but according to the box, they're Dark Grey, just like the second ones)  So now I have to decide which pair to keep.  I like both of them, but it's silly to have two pair of shoes so similar -- so I just have to decide if I want to go with the basic pump or the little bit dressier one with the patent heel
> 
> I was thinking of returning the patent leather ones & keeping the basic ones -- I don't have a lot of reasons to wear pumps other than to work, and I only work 4 days/week -- as often as I'd wear them, I think the basic ones would be more practical.  But the patent leather ones are so pretty!!
> 
> Can you guys help me choose?  Here's the Napa Leather pump



Hi I love patent shoes and you can dress them up or down depending on what u wear with them. IMO i'd keep the patent and return the leather. Besides you can always wear them if you go out somewhere. But they are you're shoes so go with your instincts


----------



## iluvmybags

and here's one of each (the Napa is on the left, the one with the patent heel is on the left)  I'm leaning towards keeping the full leather ones -- but I do love the way the heel is cut on the patent leather ones.

(will the patent leather ones be harder to care for, or are they about the same? would you consider the patent leather ones more dressy than the full leather?)


----------



## fieryfashionist

I personally prefer patent (you can wipe them clean, I wouldn't freak out if I were caught in the rain, etc.), so I would definitely keep those.  They are beautiful!   I have both the camel and prune patent Tribute pumps and love 'em... gorgeous and low maintenance = the best of both worlds!


----------



## Misstake7198

I would keep the ones with a patent backs. The regular ones look a little too basic. I like a little twist.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

ITA!  They're a little exciting, but still basic (and could definitely go just as dressy or casual as the other pair).



Misstake7198 said:


> I would keep the ones with a patent backs. The regular ones look a little too basic. I like a little twist.


----------



## iluvmybags

I have a feeling the Tribute Pumps aren't going to work for me 
I wore the Dark Grey with patent leather heel to work today -- I have a gel insert AND a toe bed insert, as well as a heel pad, and my heel STILL slips when I walk.  The shoes aren't big -- they're actually a perfect fit in the toe bed and width (I use gel insole inside all my heels) -- in fact, the right shoe actually feels too small in the toe bed with both inserts, yet my heel still slips when I walk.  I am wearing tights -- maybe barefoot, they won't slip, but that would be disappointing if I could only wear the pumps during the warmer months/with bare feet.  I'm going to try a different heel pad too -- I have one in another pair of shoes that are thicker and a little more textured.  I think I may have gotten them from Nordstroms (not sure).  Maybe a thicker heel pad will prevent the slippage

Has anyone else had this issue?

The same thing happened with my Tribute booties, but since they're more of a boot cut, my heel just slips, they don't come all the way out -- they slip all the way out of my Tribute Pumps


----------



## jadecee

babyontheway said:


> Here is my newest pair of tribtoos- plaid cap toe.  I purchased from the outlet and they are final sale and am really bummed because I should have sized 1/2 upush:  I love the look of them though, classic with a feminie twist



Those are fantastic!!  What a great find!!


----------



## dbeth

iluvmybags said:


> I need some opinions and help --
> 
> I found these Suede Peep-Toe Slingbacks at TJMaxx.  They're a size 41, which is a full size larger than what I normally wear (40).  I decided to try them on anyhow, and I think the shoe part actually fits.  Yes, they are a little bit big, but I don't think they're so big that I couldn't get away with wearing them, EXCEPT, the ankle straps are huge.  If the strap were more snug, I could easily wear them.  So I was thinking that I could either have the ankle strap shortened or at the very least, have a couple more holes added.  They felt so comfortable - even more comfortable than my Tribute Sandals or Tribute Pumps! I could easily imagine wearing these all day with no foot pain whatsoever!
> 
> So my questions are this: Other than the ankle strap, do they LOOK too big to anyone else?  Is it better to shorten the strap or just add holes?  I was thinking if I just added holes, I could take them to Nordstroms (I know they have the machine right there), but I have no idea where to take them (or how much it would cost) to have the strap shortened.  And finally, what are your thoughts on suede shoes in the summer?
> 
> I put them on layaway to give myself time to consider all this - I may also check another Runway store to see if maybe I can find a 40.  I really loved them, just wish the ankle straps weren't so big & loose (the ankle straps on my Tributes are a little loose too and I was thinking of having one more hole added to each shoes). TIA



You are on a roll with YSL shoes!!! 
IMHO,they are to big. However if you can double pad them (including insoles) you might be able to get away with it.  They sure are pretty though-- love suede. 



iluvmybags said:


> and here's one of each (the Napa is on the left, the one with the patent heel is on the left)  I'm leaning towards keeping the full leather ones -- but I do love the way the heel is cut on the patent leather ones.
> 
> (will the patent leather ones be harder to care for, or are they about the same? would you consider the patent leather ones more dressy than the full leather?)



I vote for the patent. They don't look to dressy. 

Sorry about the heel slippage, it sucks!! Maybe take it to a cobbler to put insoles in them??


----------



## iluvmybags

dbeth said:


> You are on a roll with YSL shoes!!!
> IMHO,they are to big. However if you can double pad them (including insoles) you might be able to get away with it.  They sure are pretty though-- love suede.
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for the patent. They don't look to dressy.
> 
> Sorry about the heel slippage, it sucks!! Maybe take it to a cobbler to put insoles in them??



Thanks D!
I decided to keep the all leather Tribute pumps and I'm gonna let go of the ones with the patent leather heel.  I think it's partly the way the heel is scalloped, my heel slips a little in the full leather ones, but not as much as the patent leather.  

I haven't decided what to do about the peep toe sling backs.  I love them and think they're such a practical shoe, and I really think if I use a gel pad and have extra holes added to the straps, that they'll be OK.  They're still on layaway so I still have time to make up my mind.

I actually found ANOTHER pair of YSL sandals, similar to the Tribute (but I don't think they are), and I got those - but the ankle strap on those are too loose as well.  I need to have the strap shortened (there are pics in the Tribute sandal thread).  As much as I love YSL shoes and how comfortable they are, they all seem to be big around the ankles - the sandals I found today are a size 39, so they're actually smaller than my normal size, but the ankle straps are just so darned loose - I have to have an extra hole added to my navy tributes too. I remember buying a pair of Manolo's sandals a few years ago and I had to have the ankle straps shortened - I don't think my ankles are that skinny/small, but I don't know why all these straps are so loose!


----------



## r6girl2005

Ladies I need some sizing help on the 105 Tribtoos. I'm taking the plunge on my first pair of YSLs and have only worn Louboutin up until now. My CL Bianca size is 35 and I only have patent pairs. I tried on some patent Tribtoos in a 35.5 (didn't have a 35) at my local Neimans and they were definitely too big. Knowing my feet I'm certain a 35 would work but what about Tribtoos that aren't patent? Can I still go with a 35? These are the beauties I'm eyeballing.

I apologize if this question has been asked before.

TIA!


----------



## Misstake7198

r6girl2005 said:


> Ladies I need some sizing help on the 105 Tribtoos. I'm taking the plunge on my first pair of YSLs and have only worn Louboutin up until now. My CL Bianca size is 35 and I only have patent pairs. I tried on some patent Tribtoos in a 35.5 (didn't have a 35) at my local Neimans and they were definitely too big. Knowing my feet I'm certain a 35 would work but what about Tribtoos that aren't patent? Can I still go with a 35? These are the beauties I'm eyeballing.
> 
> I apologize if this question has been asked before.
> 
> TIA!


Hi, r6girl2005, I don't think you should go any bigger than 35


----------



## Misstake7198

and oh, those Trbtoos are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Misstake7198 said:


> Hi, r6girl2005, I don't think you should go any bigger than 35



Thank you Misstake!


----------



## legaldiva

r6girl2005 said:


> Ladies I need some sizing help on the 105 Tribtoos. I'm taking the plunge on my first pair of YSLs and have only worn Louboutin up until now. My CL Bianca size is 35 and I only have patent pairs. I tried on some patent Tribtoos in a 35.5 (didn't have a 35) at my local Neimans and they were definitely too big. Knowing my feet I'm certain a 35 would work but what about Tribtoos that aren't patent? Can I still go with a 35? These are the beauties I'm eyeballing.
> 
> I apologize if this question has been asked before.
> 
> TIA!


 
ITA.  I have python Biancas in 39 (also in 38.5, but those are SNUG).  I have Tribtoos in 39 in the higher heel, and they fit very nicely.


----------



## r6girl2005

Thank you *legal*, I went ahead and purchased them in the 35 today. I'm so excited to receive them!!



legaldiva said:


> ITA.  I have python Biancas in 39 (also in 38.5, but those are SNUG).  I have Tribtoos in 39 in the higher heel, and they fit very nicely.


----------



## Misstake7198

my new Tribtoos!


----------



## AEGIS

Misstake7198 said:


> my new Tribtoos!





those are gorgeous!


----------



## Misstake7198

AEGIS said:


> those are gorgeous!


Thank you AEGIS!


----------



## fumi

Misstake7198 said:


> my new Tribtoos!



These look hot!


----------



## Misstake7198

fumi said:


> These look hot!


Thank you Fumi!


----------



## r6girl2005

I got my new Tribtoos today too! I am beyond pleased...I think I have a new love 

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## r6girl2005

Congrats!!



Misstake7198 said:


> my new Tribtoos!


----------



## Misstake7198

r6girl2005 said:


> I got my new Tribtoos today too! I am beyond pleased...I think I have a new love
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


oh, these are TDF!  congrats and enjoy!


----------



## rdgldy

*misstake, r6girl*-absolutely gorgeous tribtoos~I love both your new pairs!!!


----------



## Misstake7198

rdgldy said:


> *misstake, r6girl*-absolutely gorgeous tribtoos~I love both your new pairs!!!


thank you! :kiss:


----------



## Misstake7198

r6girl2005 said:


> I got my new Tribtoos today too! I am beyond pleased...I think I have a new love
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


so, what size are these and how do they fit?


----------



## armanigirl

misstake7198 said:


> my new tribtoos!



wowza!! Those look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Misstake7198

armanigirl said:


> wowza!! Those look gorgeous on you!


thank you Armanigirl!


----------



## r6girl2005

Thank you!



rdgldy said:


> *misstake, r6girl*-absolutely gorgeous tribtoos~I love both your new pairs!!!



They are a 35 and fit perfectly! I'll admit I was stressing about it since the 35.5 were sold out. I got extremely lucky and I'd give my SA a huge bear hug if I could for being so on top of it. I'll try and get a better picture tomorrow. 



Misstake7198 said:


> so, what size are these and how do they fit?


----------



## r6girl2005

Here are some better pictures. Still doesn't capture how unique the texture is.


----------



## amusedcleo

r6girl2005 said:


> Here are some better pictures. Still doesn't capture how unique the texture is.


 
Love, love, love those  What is the name of the pattern/color?


----------



## r6girl2005

Thank you!

The label on the box says Fake Nabuck Dantelle, Blanc/Oltremare. Hope that helps 



amusedcleo said:


> Love, love, love those  What is the name of the pattern/color?


----------



## heychar

r6girl2005 said:


> Here are some better pictures. Still doesn't capture how unique the texture is.


----------



## marjezz

Hi guys, i just received my ysl robyn suede wedges that i got from matches  i know this is neither tribtoos or tributes pumps  but i'm just happy to be able to share it with you guys


----------



## amusedcleo

r6girl2005 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The label on the box says Fake Nabuck Dantelle, Blanc/Oltremare. Hope that helps


 
Thanks so much...I'm on the hunt now :ninja:


----------



## fmd914

r6girl2005 said:


> Here are some better pictures. Still doesn't capture how unique the texture is.




r6girl - those are just awesome!!!!!  I've been on the hunt for the red color combo in that pattern.  I have the blue denim python so decided I should go with a lighter textured shade this time.  However, if I don't find them soon I will break down and be your twin!!!!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

nice heels


----------



## Misstake7198

r6girl2005 said:


> Here are some better pictures. Still doesn't capture how unique the texture is.


Killers!


----------



## ipudgybear

r6girl2005 said:


> Here are some better pictures. Still doesn't capture how unique the texture is.


Love the pattern!!!


----------



## r6girl2005

I got mine from Saks



amusedcleo said:


> Thanks so much...I'm on the hunt now :ninja:



Thanks everyone! Fmd, I'd love to see a picture of the red combo!



fmd914 said:


> r6girl - those are just awesome!!!!!  I've been on the hunt for the red color combo in that pattern.  I have the blue denim python so decided I should go with a lighter textured shade this time.  However, if I don't find them soon I will break down and be your twin!!!!!!





Misstake7198 said:


> Killers!





ipudgybear said:


> Love the pattern!!!


----------



## marjezz

marjezz said:


> Hi guys, i just received my ysl robyn suede wedges that i got from matches  i know this is neither tribtoos or tributes pumps  but i'm just happy to be able to share it with you guys


Here are the pics


----------



## Misstake7198

marjezz said:


> Here are the pics


these are adorable!  wear them in good health!


----------



## marjezz

Misstake7198 said:


> these are adorable!  wear them in good health!



haha thanks  wish to get a tribtoo soon...been dreaming for it  lol


----------



## Misstake7198

marjezz said:


> haha thanks  wish to get a tribtoo soon...been dreaming for it  lol


I know!  Been drooling myself for so long that I have finally given up and bought them!


----------



## fashion16

I just bought my first pair of tribtoos! They are pebbled shiny black leather 80s and I can't wait for them to arrive. I will post pics once I get them!


----------



## fmd914

^. Fashion you will love them!!! I hardly own any black shoes bc I always go for color, but that pair goes with everything!! I never feel boring in them!!!!


----------



## fashion16

Thanks! I am soooo excited. I love high heels, the higher, the better but when I tried on the 105s and thought about where I could wear them, I just felt limited. I have 2 small children (3 years and 4 months) and I don't go out often. I was looking for sassy shoes to wear to work on the days I wanted to kick it up a notch from my Louboutin Simples and the sales lady at Saks was like, "darling, you cannot wear those to work. Those are going out shoes" and she was right. The 80s are perfect. I can't wait for them to arrive. I wear my CL simples to death  (black patent) and I am looking for another alternative. I think these will be perfect.



fmd914 said:


> ^. Fashion you will love them!!! I hardly own any black shoes bc I always go for color, but that pair goes with everything!! I never feel boring in them!!!!


----------



## Misstake7198

fashion16 said:


> Thanks! I am soooo excited. I love high heels, the higher, the better but when I tried on the 105s and thought about where I could wear them, I just felt limited. I have 2 small children (3 years and 4 months) and I don't go out often. I was looking for sassy shoes to wear to work on the days I wanted to kick it up a notch from my Louboutin Simples and the sales lady at Saks was like, "darling, you cannot wear those to work. Those are going out shoes" and she was right. The 80s are perfect. I can't wait for them to arrive. I wear my CL simples to death  (black patent) and I am looking for another alternative. I think these will be perfect.


We'll be waiting for pictures! I love that texture in Tribtoos! Congrats!


----------



## marjezz

Misstake7198 said:


> I know!  Been drooling myself for so long that I have finally given up and bought them!


haha i hope i can get them soon


----------



## marjezz

fashion16 said:


> Thanks! I am soooo excited. I love high heels, the higher, the better but when I tried on the 105s and thought about where I could wear them, I just felt limited. I have 2 small children (3 years and 4 months) and I don't go out often. I was looking for sassy shoes to wear to work on the days I wanted to kick it up a notch from my Louboutin Simples and the sales lady at Saks was like, "darling, you cannot wear those to work. Those are going out shoes" and she was right. The 80s are perfect. I can't wait for them to arrive. I wear my CL simples to death  (black patent) and I am looking for another alternative. I think these will be perfect.


congratzz  can't wait to see the pics


----------



## fashion16

Okay Ladies, so I got the Tribtoo 80s delivered yesterday and I just don't know. When I tried on the 105s in Saks, they had the total WOW factor. Now that I have the 80s at home, they just look......ah. They are not a bad looking shoe, just sort of plain. Don't get me wrong, they are super comfy and much more appropriate for my lifestyle than the 105s but I felt they lacked some serious pizzazz. What do you ladies think? I can't tell if I feel this way b/c they are truly a bland shoe or if I am just so used to wearing flashy shoes (Louboutins dominate my wardrobe & I have been looking at 105 tribtoos) that my perspective is skewed. help!!!


----------



## linakpl

fashion16 said:


> Okay Ladies, so I got the Tribtoo 80s delivered yesterday and I just don't know. When I tried on the 105s in Saks, they had the total WOW factor. Now that I have the 80s at home, they just look......ah. They are not a bad looking shoe, just sort of plain. Don't get me wrong, they are super comfy and much more appropriate for my lifestyle than the 105s but I felt they lacked some serious pizzazz. What do you ladies think? I can't tell if I feel this way b/c they are truly a bland shoe or if I am just so used to wearing flashy shoes (Louboutins dominate my wardrobe & I have been looking at 105 tribtoos) that my perspective is skewed. help!!!


 
It's the heel height! When I first started adding Tribtoos to my heels collection (which also started with CLs) I originally purchased a nude colored 80. I think the height of the platform and lower heel doesn't look as sexy or proportionate compared to the 105s. I usually wear my heels with skirts and don't cover them up. It's a great looking shoe regardless of heel height, but I like the look and the slope of the 105s better. Hope that helps!


----------



## wannaprada

fashion16 said:
			
		

> Okay Ladies, so I got the Tribtoo 80s delivered yesterday and I just don't know. When I tried on the 105s in Saks, they had the total WOW factor. Now that I have the 80s at home, they just look......ah. They are not a bad looking shoe, just sort of plain. Don't get me wrong, they are super comfy and much more appropriate for my lifestyle than the 105s but I felt they lacked some serious pizzazz. What do you ladies think? I can't tell if I feel this way b/c they are truly a bland shoe or if I am just so used to wearing flashy shoes (Louboutins dominate my wardrobe & I have been looking at 105 tribtoos) that my perspective is skewed. help!!!



It's the heel height for sure. It reminds me of the CL Pigalle, which I only like in the higher heel height. I say return those and get the 105!


----------



## fashion16

I agree, I prefer the Pigalle in the higher heel height & not the lower. The reason I didn't get the 105s is b/c I don't really have anywhere to wear them. I was looking for a shoe that I could wear to the office (conservative financial industry). Maybe I should just return the YSL and pocket the $$...... do you ladies think the 80s will "grow" on me?



wannaprada said:


> It's the heel height for sure. It reminds me of the CL Pigalle, which I only like in the higher heel height. I say return those and get the 105!


----------



## Misstake7198

fashion16 said:


> I agree, I prefer the Pigalle in the higher heel height & not the lower. The reason I didn't get the 105s is b/c I don't really have anywhere to wear them. I was looking for a shoe that I could wear to the office (conservative financial industry). Maybe I should just return the YSL and pocket the $$...... do you ladies think the 80s will "grow" on me?


It seems to me that you're not excited at all about the shoe.  If it leaves you cold, then return it. It's too pricey to expect that it will "grow" on you. Get something that makes you happy, and if it's only high "party" heels that make you happy, then get something cheaper for work.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

fashion16 said:


> I agree, I prefer the Pigalle in the higher heel height & not the lower. The reason I didn't get the 105s is b/c I don't really have anywhere to wear them. I was looking for a shoe that I could wear to the office (conservative financial industry). Maybe I should just return the YSL and pocket the $$...... do you ladies think the 80s will "grow" on me?


 
I doubt they'll grow on you.  I have a pair of simples in 100, and I tend to wear much taller heels.  I thought that pair would grow on me, but I feel dowdy every time I wear them.  If you're not happy with them now, you likely won't ever be happy with them.


----------



## wannaprada

fashion16 said:
			
		

> I agree, I prefer the Pigalle in the higher heel height & not the lower. The reason I didn't get the 105s is b/c I don't really have anywhere to wear them. I was looking for a shoe that I could wear to the office (conservative financial industry). Maybe I should just return the YSL and pocket the $$...... do you ladies think the 80s will "grow" on me?



They won't grow on you and I'm a corporate in-house attorney and I wear my 105s and higher! It's all about the total look. Send the 80s back.


----------



## fmd914

fashion16 said:


> Okay Ladies, so I got the Tribtoo 80s delivered yesterday and I just don't know. When I tried on the 105s in Saks, they had the total WOW factor. Now that I have the 80s at home, they just look......ah. They are not a bad looking shoe, just sort of plain. Don't get me wrong, they are super comfy and much more appropriate for my lifestyle than the 105s but I felt they lacked some serious pizzazz. What do you ladies think? I can't tell if I feel this way b/c they are truly a bland shoe or if I am just so used to wearing flashy shoes (Louboutins dominate my wardrobe & I have been looking at 105 tribtoos) that my perspective is skewed. help!!!



So while I do agree that the heel height of the 105 is sexier, for work I just feel more comfortable in the 80.  I own 4 pairs of 80 and 5 pairs of 105.  When I put on my "total work outfit" I don't feel comfortable in the 105s before I leave home so I change into the 80s.  I wear a lot of Louboutins to work but usually nothing over 120s.  I have altadamas but again don't feel comfortable in them at the office.  However, I also don't feel comfortable at work in DVF wraps w/o a cami, or wearing a skirt more than 2 inches above my knee.  I write this to give you an idea of my "comfort" level in the office.  

I agree with others that they may not grow on you and for the price - no pair should have to grow on you.  But i do encourage you to try them on with a typical work outfit and see how you feel.  But the idea of getting another pair of shoes for work and the 105s for other times may be the best bet.  Good luck!


----------



## legaldiva

Wearing my navy suede 105s with my new H&M snakeskin harem pants. I'm so trendy today ... I can hardly stand it!!!!!!


----------



## Misstake7198

legaldiva said:


> Wearing my navy suede 105s with my new H&M snakeskin harem pants. I'm so trendy today ... I can hardly stand it!!!!!!


they are gorgeous!


----------



## allbrandspls

legaldiva said:


> Wearing my navy suede 105s with my new H&M snakeskin harem pants. I'm so trendy today ... I can hardly stand it!!!!!!



Lovely, reminds me to wear mine.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

has anyone seen the new light blue/green color? would love to see pics


----------



## Blondi1978

Hello Ladies! I need your advice. So I just purchased the Tribtoo 80mm in nude suede in a size 37.5 and a 37 and I dont know which pair to keep. The 37.5 feels good in the toe box but there's heel slippage when I walk. With the 37s there is no heel slippage but they feel tighter in the toe box. I just wanted to ask those of you who own a pair of suede tribtoo's if they are prone to stretching. I did order some leather heel grips so they may help resolve the heel slippage issue for now but Im just concerned that if they stretch the 37.5s will eventually fall off of me. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your help!


----------



## wannaprada

Blondi1978 said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies! I need your advice. So I just purchased the Tribtoo 80mm in nude suede in a size 37.5 and a 37 and I dont know which pair to keep. The 37.5 feels good in the toe box but there's heel slippage when I walk. With the 37s there is no heel slippage but they feel tighter in the toe box. I just wanted to ask those of you who own a pair of suede tribtoo's if they are prone to stretching. I did order some leather heel grips so they may help resolve the heel slippage issue for now but Im just concerned that if they stretch the 37.5s will eventually fall off of me. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your help!



I own a pair of suede Tribtoo and I did notice a little stretching, but not a ton. If there is major heel slippage with the 37.5, then I'd keep the 37.


----------



## Misstake7198

wannaprada said:


> I own a pair of suede Tribtoo and I did notice a little stretching, but not a ton. If there is major heel slippage with the 37.5, then I'd keep the 37.


I second that


----------



## akillian24

First night out since the arrival of DD.  Pink Patent Tribs.  My 'nude'. LOVE these shoes!


----------



## Misstake7198

akillian24 said:


> First night out since the arrival of DD.  Pink Patent Tribs.  My 'nude'. LOVE these shoes!


totally cute!


----------



## heiress-ox

Ladies, I'm loving all your modelling pics, and am usually upstairs in the CL sub-forum, but am wanting to branch out & get a pair of Nude Patent (or is it the darker tan colour) 140mm Tribtoos (are the 140mm ones named the 105s?) 

I am not well versed in YSL just yet and I just wanted to know if this colourway is one of the classic readily available to purchase styles? 

Also, I know everyone raves about the comfort of these, but how does your Tribtoo size compare to your CL size for example, or is it more your US TTS? TIA 




akillian24 said:


> First night out since the arrival of DD.  Pink Patent Tribs.  My 'nude'. LOVE these shoes!



Okay this seals the deal, I _NEED_ Tribtoos in my life!


----------



## HeelAddict

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> Ladies, I'm loving all your modelling pics, and am usually upstairs in the CL sub-forum, but am wanting to branch out & get a pair of Nude Patent (or is it the darker tan colour) 140mm Tribtoos (are the 140mm ones named the 105s?)
> 
> I am not well versed in YSL just yet and I just wanted to know if this colourway is one of the classic readily available to purchase styles?
> 
> Also, I know everyone raves about the comfort of these, but how does your Tribtoo size compare to your CL size for example, or is it more your US TTS? TIA
> 
> Okay this seals the deal, I NEED Tribtoos in my life!



Hi I have a pair of the 140 black patent Tribtoos and I have to say that they are one of the comfiest pairs of heels I own. They have a 40mm platform so take the pitch from 5.5inches to 4inches. They were TTS for me (my normal TTS not CL TTS). I think that's the way all the Tribtoo's size except for the ones with the toecaps-they run a little small so size up a half size from your TTS. Tribtoo's are readily available at the moment- NAP and Luisaviaroma have them in stock at the moment.  Hope that helps  x


----------



## heiress-ox

HeelAddict said:


> Hi I have a pair of the 140 black patent Tribtoos and I have to say that they are one of the comfiest pairs of heels I own. They have a 40mm platform so take the pitch from 5.5inches to 4inches. They were TTS for me (my normal TTS not CL TTS). I think that's the way all the Tribtoo's size except for the ones with the toecaps-they run a little small so size up a half size from your TTS. Tribtoo's are readily available at the moment- NAP and Luisaviaroma have them in stock at the moment.  Hope that helps  x



Thank you so much for all your help   I'm going over to London next month, so I think I'll wait and pick some up there, I can't wait! So excited to have an extra comfy pair of 140s!


----------



## Misstake7198

heiress-ox said:


> Ladies, I'm loving all your modelling pics, and am usually upstairs in the CL sub-forum, but am wanting to branch out & get a pair of Nude Patent (or is it the darker tan colour) 140mm Tribtoos (are the 140mm ones named the 105s?)
> 
> I am not well versed in YSL just yet and I just wanted to know if this colourway is one of the classic readily available to purchase styles?
> 
> Also, I know everyone raves about the comfort of these, but how does your Tribtoo size compare to your CL size for example, or is it more your US TTS? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay this seals the deal, I _NEED_ Tribtoos in my life!


To me, they run a little big. I am 37 in CLs, but 36 in YSLs (no matter sandals or pumps). They are, indeed, ones of the comfiest shoes out there!  You won't regret!


----------



## heiress-ox

Misstake7198 said:


> To me, they run a little big. I am 37 in CLs, but 36 in YSLs (no matter sandals or pumps). They are, indeed, ones of the comfiest shoes out there!  You won't regret!



Thank you, I'm actually quite excited, fingers crossed I'm able to find my size! I will definitely post here when I receive them!


----------



## r6girl2005

I'm going to chime in and say that my Tribtoo size is the same as my Bianca. HTH 



heiress-ox said:


> Ladies, I'm loving all your modelling pics, and am usually upstairs in the CL sub-forum, but am wanting to branch out & get a pair of Nude Patent (or is it the darker tan colour) 140mm Tribtoos (are the 140mm ones named the 105s?)
> 
> I am not well versed in YSL just yet and I just wanted to know if this colourway is one of the classic readily available to purchase styles?
> 
> Also, I know everyone raves about the comfort of these, but how does your Tribtoo size compare to your CL size for example, or is it more your US TTS? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay this seals the deal, I _NEED_ Tribtoos in my life!


----------



## dbeth

legaldiva said:


> Wearing my navy suede 105s with my new H&M snakeskin harem pants. I'm so trendy today ... I can hardly stand it!!!!!!



These are so pretty! Love them with your snake pants!



akillian24 said:


> First night out since the arrival of DD.  Pink Patent Tribs.  My 'nude'. LOVE these shoes!



Looking hot!!  Love the nude Tribtoos---I almost got a pair but went with the CL Nude banane.



heiress-ox said:


> Ladies, I'm loving all your modelling pics, and am usually upstairs in the CL sub-forum, but am wanting to branch out & get a pair of Nude Patent (or is it the darker tan colour) 140mm Tribtoos (are the 140mm ones named the 105s?)
> 
> I am not well versed in YSL just yet and I just wanted to know if this colourway is one of the classic readily available to purchase styles?
> 
> Also, I know everyone raves about the comfort of these, but how does your Tribtoo size compare to your CL size for example, or is it more your US TTS? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay this seals the deal, I _NEED_ Tribtoos in my life!



Hey Banane lover!!  

For me, I wear size 40 in the Tribtoo. And for CL I am usually a 40 too. I find YSL Tribute pump & Tribtoo more comfortable than most of my CL shoes.


----------



## heiress-ox

r6girl2005 said:


> I'm going to chime in and say that my Tribtoo size is the same as my Bianca. HTH



Thank you - this helps a ton I'll go with my Bianca sizing then! I love your new Tribtoos by the way, absolutely stunning!



dbeth said:


> These are so pretty! Love them with your snake pants!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking hot!!  Love the nude Tribtoos---I almost got a pair but went with the CL Nude banane.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Banane lover!!
> 
> For me, I wear size 40 in the Tribtoo. And for CL I am usually a 40 too. I find YSL Tribute pump & Tribtoo more comfortable than most of my CL shoes.



Thanks lovely  you're always so kind & helpful to me, I'm still working on those nude bananes (finding a half size is hard), but the nude tribtoo will satisfy my craving for now, I can't wait for the comfort of them!


----------



## r6girl2005

Awe thanks! 

Good luck on your search, you will LOVE them!



heiress-ox said:


> Thank you - this helps a ton I'll go with my Bianca sizing then! I love your new Tribtoos by the way, absolutely stunning!


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> Thank you - this helps a ton I'll go with my Bianca sizing then! I love your new Tribtoos by the way, absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lovely  you're always so kind & helpful to me, I'm still working on those nude bananes (finding a half size is hard), but the nude tribtoo will satisfy my craving for now, I can't wait for the comfort of them!



Can't wait to see them on you! I would love to have more YSL shoes in my collection.

I am really hoping the CL Bananes take off and become a popular style. So maybe you can get the nude next year!  I will cry if he doesn't make anymore.


----------



## Misstake7198

My heart started beating faster when I saw these:

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-slingback-pump-item-10197211.aspx

and then I read that "Please note: this item cannot be shipped outside the EU."
:cry:


----------



## r6girl2005

Doh! Those are gorgeous! 



Misstake7198 said:


> My heart started beating faster when I saw these:
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-slingback-pump-item-10197211.aspx
> 
> and then I read that "Please note: this item cannot be shipped outside the EU."
> :cry:


----------



## allbrandspls

akillian24 said:


> First night out since the arrival of DD.  Pink Patent Tribs.  My 'nude'. LOVE these shoes!



Looks awesome on you. Very pretty!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

My new Chinese Blue Tribtoos. I got them for a pretty good deal so I couldn't resist 






More pics on my blog


----------



## Misstake7198

SongbirdDiva said:


> My new Chinese Blue Tribtoos. I got them for a pretty good deal so I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog


love!


----------



## daughtybag

Hello ladies!
I need your advice on tribtoo 80 pumps.
I am a size 9 on flats such as Tod's and Prada flats but I can wear Ysl tributes 39 and 39.5 or 40 since it is a sandal. But these are pumps--
Should I get the size 39.5 or 40 for tribtoos?
I heard it runs small to size? Thanks


----------



## wannaprada

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> My new Chinese Blue Tribtoos. I got them for a pretty good deal so I couldn't resist
> 
> More pics on my blog



 Beautiful!


----------



## fashion16

daughtybag said:
			
		

> Hello ladies!
> I need your advice on tribtoo 80 pumps.
> I am a size 9 on flats such as Tod's and Prada flats but I can wear Ysl tributes 39 and 39.5 or 40 since it is a sandal. But these are pumps--
> Should I get the size 39.5 or 40 for tribtoos?
> I heard it runs small to size? Thanks



For me, they were true to my US size.


----------



## daughtybag

fashion16 said:
			
		

> For me, they were true to my US size.



Hi fashion16,

Thanks!


----------



## ipudgybear

SongbirdDiva said:


> My new Chinese Blue Tribtoos. I got them for a pretty good deal so I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog


The color is beautiful!


----------



## daughtybag

SongbirdDiva said:


> My new Chinese Blue Tribtoos. I got them for a pretty good deal so I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog




Wow, lovely shoes! Are these true to size?


----------



## SongbirdDiva

ipudgybear said:


> The color is beautiful!


Thank you 


daughtybag said:


> Wow, lovely shoes! Are these true to size?


Thank you, I usually go up .5 in patent Tribtoos


----------



## daughtybag

SongbirdDiva said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thank you, I usually go up .5 in patent Tribtoos



Hi there SongbirdDiva!

Thanks, but I am a size 39 most US sizes in flats but do you think I should size up to 39.5 to 40 on leather YSL tribtoos? I am  eyeing a tribtoo 80 size 40 on ebay- do you think this is ok? I have a normal width foot though! 
Thanks!


----------



## Misstake7198

daughtybag said:


> Hi there SongbirdDiva!
> 
> Thanks, but I am a size 39 most US sizes in flats but do you think I should size up to 39.5 to 40 on leather YSL tribtoos? I am  eyeing a tribtoo 80 size 40 on ebay- do you think this is ok? I have a normal width foot though!
> Thanks!


I think if you are 39 in flats, you'll walk out of Tribtoos 40...


----------



## heiress-ox

This is a stupid question, but tribtoos will be my first YSL shoes, do they come with extra heel taps? If not, do you find that your cobbler is able to replace the square heel taps easily as they're different to the regular heel tap?

Just a last minute concern!


----------



## Misstake7198

heiress-ox said:


> This is a stupid question, but tribtoos will be my first YSL shoes, do they come with extra heel taps? If not, do you find that your cobbler is able to replace the square heel taps easily as they're different to the regular heel tap?
> 
> Just a last minute concern!


Mine came without extra heel taps... (ordered new from Farfetch). I don't think it would be a big problem for a good cobbler to shape the regular ones to the squared Tribtoo heel taps though...


----------



## daughtybag

Misstake7198 said:


> I think if you are 39 in flats, you'll walk out of Tribtoos 40...



Hi Misstake7198!
Thanks for the tip. So it should be a 39 then? or to be safe 39.5. As I've read here some says its TTS and others size up 1/2 . I'm confused!!! But then as for me I usually have problems with the heels slipping in and out of the shoe!


----------



## Misstake7198

daughtybag said:


> Hi Misstake7198!
> Thanks for the tip. So it should be a 39 then? or to be safe 39.5. As I've read here some says its TTS and others size up 1/2 . I'm confused!!! But then as for me I usually have problems with the heels slipping in and out of the shoe!


For me, they run TTS or 1/2 bigger. I hate heel slippage.  According to your case, I would go for 39... But it's hard to predict. I am 36 and not sure, if the sizing ratio stays the same for larger sizes.  You can order two sizes and then ship the one that doesn't fit back (that it, of course, if they have both sizes in stock).  Good luck!


----------



## r6girl2005

The pair I got from Saks came with heel taps.



heiress-ox said:


> This is a stupid question, but tribtoos will be my first YSL shoes, do they come with extra heel taps? If not, do you find that your cobbler is able to replace the square heel taps easily as they're different to the regular heel tap?
> 
> Just a last minute concern!


----------



## heiress-ox

Misstake7198 said:


> Mine came without extra heel taps... (ordered new from Farfetch). I don't think it would be a big problem for a good cobbler to shape the regular ones to the squared Tribtoo heel taps though...





r6girl2005 said:


> The pair I got from Saks came with heel taps.



Thank you! Fingers crossed mine come w/ heel taps, I'm getting them from a YSL boutique, so I may just ask them!


----------



## daughtybag

Misstake7198 said:


> For me, they run TTS or 1/2 bigger. I hate heel slippage.  According to your case, I would go for 39... But it's hard to predict. I am 36 and not sure, if the sizing ratio stays the same for larger sizes.  You can order two sizes and then ship the one that doesn't fit back (that it, of course, if they have both sizes in stock).  Good luck!



Hi Misstake7198,

Thanks and you're right about that! 
By the way, do you have any idea on the Palais 105s? Is it tts also as I've read that you have to size 1/2 up.


----------



## daughtybag

Hi ladies!
II am a size  9 US.
I just found out that I am a 39.5 on Palais 105.
Since tribtoos in 80's and 105's are true to size- should I get the size 39 ? Thanks


----------



## Perfect Day

SongbirdDiva said:


> My new Chinese Blue Tribtoos. I got them for a pretty good deal so I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



Gorgeous


----------



## ludmila

Hi I have a quick question about the size. I've tried YSL tribute in size 35.5 and they fit perfectly. Should I buy YSL tribtoo too in size 35.5? Thanks in advance


----------



## calg1907

Hi ladies! I recently bought online a ysl tribute.i actually tried a 40 1/2  from saks here in riyadh.since my feet are wide i opted to get 41 thru farfetch.the width is good but the strap of the sandals is quite loose though i can manage.so, when i bought my tribtoos from ebay i got size a size down which is 40 but to my surprise it is quite big for me.now im having heel slipage. I tried putting foot pads but still it didnt work.any idea on how to deal with it? I want to wear t but it keeps on slipping&#128532;


----------



## love2shop_26

Hello ladies,
I'm looking at buying my first pair of Tribtoos and the pair I'm looking at are the lower heeled slingbacks and closed toes.  I was wondering if you have any ideas on what these could be paired with.  I did a search on this thread and found a couple worn with jeans.  How do they look with dresses or skirts?  Can they also be paired with them?  

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## HeelAddict

love2shop_26 said:
			
		

> Hello ladies,
> I'm looking at buying my first pair of Tribtoos and the pair I'm looking at are the lower heeled slingbacks and closed toes.  I was wondering if you have any ideas on what these could be paired with.  I did a search on this thread and found a couple worn with jeans.  How do they look with dresses or skirts?  Can they also be paired with them?
> 
> Thanks for your advice.



Hi, I have a pair of the black patent Tribtoos and I wear mine with just about anything. Dresses, skirts, jeans, leggings you name it! The thing is just to try them on with different outfits and see what you think


----------



## love2shop_26

Thanks for your response *HeelAddict*.

Now on to the next question which is... of these styles/colors, which do you think is the most versatile and can go with more outfits?

Thanks again


----------



## Misstake7198

love2shop_26 said:


> Thanks for your response *HeelAddict*.
> 
> Now on to the next question which is... of these styles/colors, which do you think is the most versatile and can go with more outfits?
> 
> Thanks again


I personally really love the second one, ivory snake print. It's the most versatile and looks richer, IMO.


----------



## HeelAddict

love2shop_26 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your response HeelAddict.
> 
> Now on to the next question which is... of these styles/colors, which do you think is the most versatile and can go with more outfits?
> 
> Thanks again






			
				Misstake7198 said:
			
		

> I personally really love the second one, ivory snake print. It's the most versatile and looks richer, IMO.



I second that-love the ivory snake print very stylish but I'm sure whatever you choose will be gorgeous


----------



## love2shop_26

HeelAddict said:


> I second that-love the ivory snake print very stylish but I'm sure whatever you choose will be gorgeous





Misstake7198 said:


> I personally really love the second one, ivory snake print. It's the most versatile and looks richer, IMO.



Thanks again for your input ladies. I'm going to hold off a little bit before taking the plunge. I just spoke to the boutiques and they're having a private sale right now but got 'em to agree to send me pics of shoes they got on sale.  I'm gonna see what they got and decide then.

Thanks again!


----------



## Misstake7198

love2shop_26 said:


> Thanks again for your input ladies. I'm going to hold off a little bit before taking the plunge. I just spoke to the boutiques and they're having a private sale right now but got 'em to agree to send me pics of shoes they got on sale.  I'm gonna see what they got and decide then.
> 
> Thanks again!


good luck and don't forget to share!


----------



## love2shop_26

Misstake7198 said:


> good luck and don't forget to share!



I went with the Tributes   I might get the Tribtoo also but we'll see


----------



## pzyc

this is my recent purchase
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/9/6/3/5/webimg/576231482_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/9/6/3/5/webimg/575959272_o.jpg
the low tribtoo is so easy to walk.

the red high tribtoo is still brand new cz it is too hight for me to walk


----------



## pzyc

i am planing to purchase a pair of classic patent leather low tribtoo, should i go for the same size with these Tribtoo Suede Platform?
thax!


----------



## Misstake7198

pzyc said:


> i am planing to purchase a pair of classic patent leather low tribtoo, should i go for the same size with these Tribtoo Suede Platform?
> thax!


love both pairs! I hope that some day I get a pair of suede lower heel Tribtoos, too (so I could walk)!  I think you should stick with the same size in patent, but let's see what other ladies say. My Tribtoos are high heel suede with golden threads...


----------



## r6girl2005

OMG what's the price tag on those ivory pythons!? I'm so in love! 



love2shop_26 said:


> Thanks for your response *HeelAddict*.
> 
> Now on to the next question which is... of these styles/colors, which do you think is the most versatile and can go with more outfits?
> 
> Thanks again


----------



## love2shop_26

r6girl2005 said:


> OMG what's the price tag on those ivory pythons!? I'm so in love!



All the python prints are $699 less 20%.


----------



## pzyc

Misstake7198 said:


> love both pairs! I hope that some day I get a pair of suede lower heel Tribtoos, too (so I could walk)!  I think you should stick with the same size in patent, but let's see what other ladies say. My Tribtoos are high heel suede with golden threads...


thank you for the advice!
i want to sell the high tribtoo cz it is too high for me .
Any chance you guys know any website i could sell?
I am so angry that i put it on EBAY and  it is removed according to CL 'report.
They insist they own all shoes with red sole


----------



## 50wishes

pzyc said:


> this is my recent purchase
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/9/6/3/5/webimg/576231482_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/9/6/3/5/webimg/575959272_o.jpg
> the low tribtoo is so easy to walk.
> 
> the red high tribtoo is still brand new cz it is too hight for me to walk


 

Love the lower heel!  Where can those be found???


----------



## gymangel812

love2shop_26 said:


> All the python prints are $699 less 20%.


is this at the boutiques? do you have an SA you can recommend (prefer by email)? thanks!


----------



## love2shop_26

gymangel812 said:


> is this at the boutiques? do you have an SA you can recommend (prefer by email)? thanks!



No, this is at the Cabazon outlet tho the boutiques also have these on sale, but their discount is off the full price. They're cheaper at the outlet.


----------



## heiress-ox

ahh need help on which tribtoos to purchase, the nude patent or the black glitter fabric style - they'll be my first pair and am torn!

does anyone have any contact details (email addresses) for any of the boutiques in the UK or US - i'm having a pretty hard time getting my hands on a pair - and would like to email around the stores.


----------



## r6girl2005

Hey girl, are your Biancas black? If so I'd stick with nude. This is just my opinion though 

Are you strictly looking for boutique SAs only? I have a really good one at Saks. Only US boutiques I've called are Costa Mesa, CA and the 57th St in NYC. Eli in NYC was helpful.



heiress-ox said:


> ahh need help on which tribtoos to purchase, the nude patent or the black glitter fabric style - they'll be my first pair and am torn!
> 
> does anyone have any contact details (email addresses) for any of the boutiques in the UK or US - i'm having a pretty hard time getting my hands on a pair - and would like to email around the stores.


----------



## iluvmybags

calg1907 said:


> Hi ladies! I recently bought online a ysl tribute.i actually tried a 40 1/2  from saks here in riyadh.since my feet are wide i opted to get 41 thru farfetch.the width is good but the strap of the sandals is quite loose though i can manage.so, when i bought my tribtoos from ebay i got size a size down which is 40 but to my surprise it is quite big for me.now im having heel slipage. I tried putting foot pads but still it didnt work.any idea on how to deal with it? I want to wear t but it keeps on slipping&#128532;



I have this exact same problem.  I have had three pair of TribToo/Tribute Pumps that I've had to let go because the heels slip.  The shoes themselves are a perfect fit - I can't imagine sizing down as the toe bed would be too small.  I've tried padded insoles and heel pads (I even tried TWO heel pads!) but no matter what I do, my heel slips out when I walk.  I've just decided that I just can't wear these shoes, no matter how much I love them (or how comfy they may be!)


----------



## heiress-ox

r6girl2005 said:


> Hey girl, are your Biancas black? If so I'd stick with nude. This is just my opinion though
> 
> Are you strictly looking for boutique SAs only? I have a really good one at Saks. Only US boutiques I've called are Costa Mesa, CA and the 57th St in NYC. Eli in NYC was helpful.



thanks girl you're always so wonderfully helpful  yes, i think nudes a good choice, my biancas are black & i don't yet have any high end nude shoes (a crime!!) i don't only need boutiques, saks is great too, i'd love it if you could PM me & let me know your SAs info as i'm just dying to secure a pair!


----------



## gymangel812

the snake print tribtoos at cabazon outlet are not an add'l 20% off 

the outlet is out of my size. does anyone know if the outlets have the 105 ivory snake print on sale?


----------



## pzyc

50wishes said:


> Love the lower heel!  Where can those be found???



it is on US ysl official website.
I asks my friends in us bought it for me.


----------



## 50wishes

pzyc said:


> it is on US ysl official website.
> I asks my friends in us bought it for me.


 
Thanks!


----------



## christymarie340

Do any of you lovely ladies have an SA at Barneys that can help me with a pair of trib's on presale? TIA


----------



## akillian24

Hey Ya'll - Does everyone wear the same size Tribtoo 140 in a sling-back as a pump?


----------



## akillian24

.. And I think you already figured it out, but just in case it helps, I have an average-to-wide foot (including the ball of my foot) and wear the same size Trib as CL Bianca (37.5).   I *might* have been able to go down half a size in the Trib, but it would have required a bit of stretch time and since they were patent, I opted to slide a pad in the one foot that was a little loose. They fit perfectly and I'll likely stick to that size even in regular leathers as well.  

I can't wait to see what you score!



heiress-ox said:


> thanks girl you're always so wonderfully helpful  yes, i think nudes a good choice, my biancas are black & i don't yet have any high end nude shoes (a crime!!) i don't only need boutiques, saks is great too, i'd love it if you could PM me & let me know your SAs info as i'm just dying to secure a pair!


----------



## summerrain

akillian24 said:


> Hey Ya'll - Does everyone wear the same size Tribtoo 140 in a sling-back as a pump?



I actually had to size down in the slingback tribtoo (comparing across leather pump vs. leather slingback)...  I have a slightly wider than average foot so I take a 38.5 due to width but by length am closer to a 38.  In the tribtoo pumps I was a 38.5, but for the slingbacks strangely enough the toe bed seemed wide enough that I needed a 38 to make it snug across the back


----------



## nycdiva

Does anyone know which lower heeled Tribtoos went on sale in the boutique and department stores. TIA


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone know if this color will go on sale?  i looove it although i am scared to go back to Tribtoos bc the nude captoe are not comfortable to me at ALL

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...n=keywordsearch&fashionColor=&resultback=6606


----------



## r6girl2005

Just bought these beauties. I hope they are as fun as I think they will be!


----------



## Misstake7198

r6girl2005 said:


> Just bought these beauties. I hope they are as fun as I think they will be!


Oh, they ARE fun, trust me, I have them! (a little hard to walk in, though ) but, they are beautiful! Congrats and don't forget to post pics when you have them!


----------



## r6girl2005

Hey girl, I think nordies is pre-selling at this very moment. Not sure if these will be a included but I'd call and ask. Good luck!



AEGIS said:


> does anyone know if this color will go on sale?  i looove it although i am scared to go back to Tribtoos bc the nude captoe are not comfortable to me at ALL
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...n=keywordsearch&fashionColor=&resultback=6606



That's right, I remember now! Do yours have a black sole? These have a lighter sole apparently.

And of course I will post pictures when I get them!



Misstake7198 said:


> Oh, they ARE fun, trust me, I have them! (a little hard to walk in, though ) but, they are beautiful! Congrats and don't forget to post pics when you have them!


----------



## babyontheway

AEGIS said:


> does anyone know if this color will go on sale?  i looove it although i am scared to go back to Tribtoos bc the nude captoe are not comfortable to me at ALL
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...n=keywordsearch&fashionColor=&resultback=6606



I know this color went on sale at saks  so if nordie's doesn't put it on sale, maybe you can get a price match


----------



## AEGIS

babyontheway said:


> I know this color went on sale at saks  so if nordie's doesn't put it on sale, maybe you can get a price match





thanks so much! it's so pretty


----------



## AEGIS

r6girl2005 said:


> Hey girl, I think nordies is pre-selling at this very moment. Not sure if these will be a included but I'd call and ask. Good luck!
> 
> !




i stopped by yesterday and they were so unhelpful. hmph.  i will call around


----------



## Misstake7198

r6girl2005 said:


> Hey girl, I think nordies is pre-selling at this very moment. Not sure if these will be a included but I'd call and ask. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, I remember now! Do yours have a black sole? These have a lighter sole apparently.
> 
> And of course I will post pictures when I get them!


Mine have a black sole.


----------



## 50wishes

Beautiful choices!


----------



## christymarie340

christymarie340 said:


> Do any of you lovely ladies have an SA at Barneys that can help me with a pair of trib's on presale? TIA



Bump-anyone?


----------



## mistyknightwin

These are the same ones I want!! I'm going to pm you where they are going on sale... 


AEGIS said:


> does anyone know if this color will go on sale? i looove it although i am scared to go back to Tribtoos bc the nude captoe are not comfortable to me at ALL
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...n=keywordsearch&fashionColor=&resultback=6606


----------



## heiress-ox

mistyknightwin said:


> These are the same ones I want!! I'm going to pm you where they are going on sale...



PM me too please, I almost bought them full price tonight as I saw they worked great as a nude on here, but figured they weren't necessarily a classic colour and might make the sale!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I just bought these at SCP and wanted some ideas on what to wear them with. I'm typically one of those people who literally wears black, white and ivory and jeans so am trying to expand a bit. 
TIA!


----------



## AEGIS

mistyknightwin said:


> These are the same ones I want!! I'm going to pm you where they are going on sale...





i will keep my ears to the ground too


----------



## wodlrla

I just got two pairs of Tribtoos from NAP sale:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163965
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192099

These are my first Tribtoos and I got my TTS 37.5 since I found my Tributes are TTS (both high and low heels). However, after reading through this thread, I found that Tribtoos run half size large. :cry: And of course, size 37 is sold out in both styles. I haven't received them but I'm really worried my heels will slip out of them. 

They're really pretty and since I got a good deal, I really want to make it work. Do you think I can get away with thick toe pads (foot petals)? I'm US7.5/IT37.5 with wide feet but narrow heel (the worst combo ) and for CL I took 37 in most high heel pumps except Lady Peep which I take 37.5 and 37.5 in sandals. 

Do they stretch out a lot over time? I'm worried even if they initially fit with thick foot pads, it will stretch out over time and my heels would slip out. Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated.

Finally, I also got these Tributes from the sale as well.  These have been in my wishlist forever!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163960


----------



## HeelAddict

wodlrla said:
			
		

> I just got two pairs of Tribtoos from NAP sale:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163965
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192099
> 
> These are my first Tribtoos and I got my TTS 37.5 since I found my Tributes are TTS (both high and low heels). However, after reading through this thread, I found that Tribtoos run half size large. :cry: And of course, size 37 is sold out in both styles. I haven't received them but I'm really worried my heels will slip out of them.
> 
> They're really pretty and since I got a good deal, I really want to make it work. Do you think I can get away with thick toe pads (foot petals)? I'm US7.5/IT37.5 with wide feet but narrow heel (the worst combo ) and for CL I took 37 in most high heel pumps except Lady Peep which I take 37.5 and 37.5 in sandals.
> 
> Do they stretch out a lot over time? I'm worried even if they initially fit with thick foot pads, it will stretch out over time and my heels would slip out. Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Finally, I also got these Tributes from the sale as well.  These have been in my wishlist forever!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163960



Hi I have the black patent tribtoos in 140 and I took the TTS with no problems. If you do have problems with heel slippage I'm sure you'll be able to fix it with heel grips. Just wait until you've tried them on and see how u get on with them-you never know Net-a-porter might get the 37 in stock again of someone returns them. Good luck


----------



## fieryfashionist

wodlrla said:
			
		

> I just got two pairs of Tribtoos from NAP sale:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163965
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192099
> 
> These are my first Tribtoos and I got my TTS 37.5 since I found my Tributes are TTS (both high and low heels). However, after reading through this thread, I found that Tribtoos run half size large. :cry: And of course, size 37 is sold out in both styles. I haven't received them but I'm really worried my heels will slip out of them.
> 
> They're really pretty and since I got a good deal, I really want to make it work. Do you think I can get away with thick toe pads (foot petals)? I'm US7.5/IT37.5 with wide feet but narrow heel (the worst combo ) and for CL I took 37 in most high heel pumps except Lady Peep which I take 37.5 and 37.5 in sandals.
> 
> Do they stretch out a lot over time? I'm worried even if they initially fit with thick foot pads, it will stretch out over time and my heels would slip out. Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Finally, I also got these Tributes from the sale as well.  These have been in my wishlist forever!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163960



I have exactly the same issue as you... wide foot, small heel, and heel slippage is the bane of my existence, ahh.  I take a 38 in the Tribute sandal and a 37 in the Tribtoos... the pitch is so high on the 105s that the 37 fit best in the heel (but was tight in the toe box)... after a lil stretching, they are perfect now.  I suspect the 37.5 will be loose in the heels for you, so heel pads, etc., should minimize any heel slippage!


----------



## akillian24

I have these!!  LOVE.  They work as an almost nude with a warm twist.  Great in the winter for the warmth or in the summer as more of a nude.

Question:  It'd rare that a size 37 or 37.5 ever make a sale, right?  Seems like that size always sells out.



AEGIS said:


> does anyone know if this color will go on sale?  i looove it although i am scared to go back to Tribtoos bc the nude captoe are not comfortable to me at ALL
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...n=keywordsearch&fashionColor=&resultback=6606


----------



## wodlrla

Thanks *HeelAddict* and *fieryfashionist*!

*fieryfashionist*, we probably have the same foot shape. I got the Tribtoos today and they were HUGE. =( Of course, having wide foot, toe box area was snug but my heels were popping out of the shoes. I tried heel pads, toe pads, etc trying to make it work but it just didn't work out. :cry: I LOVE the sparkle Tribtoo so much that I ordered 36.5 (a full size down) from NAP international site at a full price! NM had the same style on sale but with brown sole which I didn't like so took the last 36.5 at NAP UK. 
One more question for you. What size CL VP do you wear (i.e. half size down/up, etc)? I went down half size with CL VP (patent) and toe area is really tight but my heels keep popping out. Should I go a full size down and hoping the toe area will stretch out? Sigh... 




fieryfashionist said:


> I have exactly the same issue as you... wide foot, small heel, and heel slippage is the bane of my existence, ahh.  I take a 38 in the Tribute sandal and a 37 in the Tribtoos... the pitch is so high on the 105s that the 37 fit best in the heel (but was tight in the toe box)... after a lil stretching, they are perfect now.  I suspect the 37.5 will be loose in the heels for you, so heel pads, etc., should minimize any heel slippage!


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> PM me too please, I almost bought them full price tonight as I saw they worked great as a nude on here, but figured they weren't necessarily a classic colour and might make the sale!



yeah it's nude-esque.  i think it's a color that works best if you have a warm skin tone and if you're tan or darker.  

i am just so scared of these hurting.


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:
			
		

> yeah it's nude-esque.  i think it's a color that works best if you have a warm skin tone and if you're tan or darker.
> 
> i am just so scared of these hurting.



I hope they don't hurt either but don't think they will since they aren't captoes!

I'm having a dilemma between ordering the pink textured patent on sale or getting the toffee patent full price from YSL.com I haven't seen either in person and am also hesitant that the toffee patent will be too dark a nude and more of a cognac, i wish i could see something other than stock pics!

I'm an NC40 in mac shades (see my avi pic) - do you think the pink patent tribs will suit me as a nude heel and be versatile enough to wear with most things or not? If yes, I'd be apt to get them and use the saved $ for some other sale shoes I plan to buy 



akillian24 said:


> First night out since the arrival of DD.  Pink Patent Tribs.  My 'nude'. LOVE these shoes!



babe, these are GORGEOUS on you this pic makes me want to grab this colour more! Do you happen to have any other pics of your pink patent tribs, as you can see above i'm having a hard time deciding!


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> I hope they don't hurt either but don't think they will since they aren't captoes!
> 
> I'm having a dilemma between ordering the pink textured patent on sale or getting the toffee patent full price from YSL.com I haven't seen either in person and am also hesitant that the toffee patent will be too dark a nude and more of a cognac, i wish i could see something other than stock pics!
> 
> I'm an NC40 in mac shades (see my avi pic) - do you think the pink patent tribs will suit me as a nude heel and be versatile enough to wear with most things or not? If yes, I'd be apt to get them and use the saved $ for some other sale shoes I plan to buy
> 
> 
> 
> babe, these are GORGEOUS on you this pic makes me want to grab this colour more! Do you happen to have any other pics of your pink patent tribs, as you can see above i'm having a hard time deciding!




i just ordered them.  last 38.5 and they're coming all the way from Hawaii. CL has disappointed me this sale season.


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> i just ordered them.  last 38.5 and they're coming all the way from Hawaii. CL has disappointed me this sale season.



hawaii, girl you don't play LOL i wouldn't have thought to look there! we'll be shoe twins, i ordered mine too a few days ago, last of my size in company couldn't risk having them gone!


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> hawaii, girl you don't play LOL i wouldn't have thought to look there! we'll be shoe twins, i ordered mine too a few days ago, last of my size in company couldn't risk having them gone!





the un bout did not make the sale...so this is my only sale shoe i think


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> the un bout did not make the sale...so this is my only sale shoe i think



if you get yours first, post some pics so i can drool and get even more excited


----------



## jz2386

I just bought a pair of black patent Tribtoos in size 38 at Barneys for $311.35. They were incorrectly marked as $479 instead of $795, and I also had a 35% discount. PM me for details.

These are my first designer shoes ever so I'm super excited!

My Tribtoos have a black sole. Does the classic version have a black sole or a nude sole?

Unfortunately I have super wide feet so the shoes are a bit tight on me in the front. However when I wear the Tribtoos with tights, they fit me perfectly. What can I do to fix this problem? Is there some way I can stretch out the front of the shoe without changing the shape and structure of the shoe?


----------



## heiress-ox

jz2386 said:


> I just bought a pair of black patent Tribtoos in size 38 at Barneys for $311.35. They were incorrectly marked as $479 instead of $795, and I also had a 35% discount. PM me for details.
> 
> These are my first designer shoes ever so I'm super excited!
> 
> My Tribtoos have a black sole. Does the classic version have a black sole or a nude sole?
> 
> Unfortunately I have super wide feet so the shoes are a bit tight on me in the front. However when I wear the Tribtoos with tights, they fit me perfectly. What can I do to fix this problem? Is there some way I can stretch out the front of the shoe without changing the shape and structure of the shoe?



wow that's a great deal! black patent tribs never go on sale, so you're lucky they honored the incorrect markings, congrats! as for the sole, yes they should be black, the soles are generally coloured the colour of the shoe, or a coordinating colour.


----------



## r6girl2005

Well I finally got my sale pair; the sparkle black fabric Tribtoos from Bergdorf Goodman. I'm a tad disappointed though, the shoe shown on the website had a tan sole and these have black.  I still love them but liked the way they looked with a lighter color on the sole. Maybe I'm being too picky :shame:

Pics to come soon.


----------



## heiress-ox

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> Well I finally got my sale pair; the sparkle black fabric Tribtoos from Bergdorf Goodman. I'm a tad disappointed though, the shoe shown on the website had a tan sole and these have black.  I still love them but liked the way they looked with a lighter color on the sole. Maybe I'm being too picky :shame:
> 
> Pics to come soon.



Ooh I almost ordered them but didn't bc there was a tan sole and only bergdorfs had my size! I love the black sole, can't wait for pics


----------



## francot1

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-tribtoo-suede-platform-pump/3190820

I am returning the size 37(7) that I got on sale 40% off. They are too big. Please pm me if interested.

Has anyone seen any nude patent or brown low heeled tribtoo on sale?


----------



## r6girl2005

Here are my sparkle Tribtoos, these are such a fun pair even though I wasn't sure at first. I'm sure I will get a lot of wear out these


----------



## 50wishes

Those are so great looking!  Love the mod shots


----------



## Misstake7198

r6girl2005 said:


> Here are my sparkle Tribtoos, these are such a fun pair even though I wasn't sure at first. I'm sure I will get a lot of wear out these


shoe twins!  They look beautiful on you, enjoy!


----------



## fmd914

r6girl2005 said:


> Here are my sparkle Tribtoos, these are such a fun pair even though I wasn't sure at first. I'm sure I will get a lot of wear out these



These are so beautiful!  I'm trying to resist these as I have too many shoes!


----------



## fmd914

fmd914 said:


> r6girl - those are just awesome!!!!!  I've been on the hunt for the red color combo in that pattern.  I have the blue denim python so decided I should go with a lighter textured shade this time.  However, if I don't find them soon I will break down and be your twin!!!!!!





I have NO willpower.  NONE!!!!!


----------



## r6girl2005

50wishes said:


> Those are so great looking!  Love the mod shots



Thank you!!



Misstake7198 said:


> shoe twins!  They look beautiful on you, enjoy!



Oh, and seeing them on you definitely helped me decide to get them. You had fabulous mod shots! 



fmd914 said:


> I have NO willpower.  NONE!!!!!



Where did you get those violet ones?!?! I LOVE the blue pair, I wear mine all the time. And there's a red version of this sparkle fabric?!?!?!


----------



## Misstake7198

fmd914 said:


> I have NO willpower.  NONE!!!!!


what a beautiful family!  don't worry fmd914, if we had willpower, we wouldn't be here!


----------



## fmd914

r6girl2005 said:


> Where did you get those violet ones?!?! I LOVE the blue pair, I wear mine all the time. And there's a red version of this sparkle fabric?!?!?!



My comment on the red was from your original blue pair a few months ago.  I was trying to find the red pair and NOT buy the blue pair that you had. I did find the red pair (which you are right is more violet in real life) but still folded and bought the blue pair also (thanks to your gorgeous modeling pics!).  I bought the red/violet pair in Paris last month.  The US boutiques did not buy them...


Thanks Misstake - I totally agree about the willpower.  Staying off this site would save me so much money - but I would be in so much pain!  I'm now trying to resists the temptation you and r6 provided for the glitter fabric.  No more modeling pics please!  (Just kidding - ).


----------



## r6girl2005

I still think you need the glitter pair. 



fmd914 said:


> My comment on the red was from your original blue pair a few months ago. I was trying to find the red pair and NOT buy the blue pair that you had. I did find the red pair (which you are right is more violet in real life) but still folded and bought the blue pair also (thanks to your gorgeous modeling pics!). I bought the red/violet pair in Paris last month. The US boutiques did not buy them...
> 
> 
> Thanks Misstake - I totally agree about the willpower. Staying off this site would save me so much money - but I would be in so much pain! I'm now trying to resists the temptation you and r6 provided for the glitter fabric. No more modeling pics please! (Just kidding - ).


----------



## heiress-ox

My Pink Textured Tribtoo 105s came yesterday (my first pair) and im in love  they definitely work as a warm nude on my skin! If anyone's debating them and can still find them go ahead and get them, the colour is beautiful irl - these pics are from my iPhone - modelling pics are in the next post!

they are also probably the most comfortable designer heel i have ever owned, i'm floored, so stable & easy to walk in, even though they're a touch higher than my Bianca 140! i can definitely see myself being a Tribtoo convert


----------



## heiress-ox

oops now to include the modelling pics (which i always find difficult to take, so sorry if they aren't great!)


----------



## r6girl2005

Congrats! They look beautiful on you!

I knew you'd love them 



heiress-ox said:


> oops now to include the modelling pics (which i always find difficult to take, so sorry if they aren't great!)


----------



## fmd914

heiress-ox said:


> oops now to include the modelling pics (which i always find difficult to take, so sorry if they aren't great!)



Beautiful Heiress - they look great on you!  I have been a CL lover for years (at least 8) and got my first pair of tribtoos 3 years ago.  I constantly ask - these are so comfortable - what took me so long???


----------



## mistyknightwin

OMG, they are soooo pretty!!! I knew they would look great on you!!! I still havent' brought anything from this sale season....but these just gave me LIFE!! 





heiress-ox said:


> My Pink Textured Tribtoo 105s came yesterday (my first pair) and im in love  they definitely work as a warm nude on my skin! If anyone's debating them and can still find them go ahead and get them, the colour is beautiful irl - these pics are from my iPhone - modelling pics are in the next post!
> 
> they are also probably the most comfortable designer heel i have ever owned, i'm floored, so stable & easy to walk in, even though they're a touch higher than my Bianca 140! i can definitely see myself being a Tribtoo convert


----------



## wannaprada

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> oops now to include the modelling pics (which i always find difficult to take, so sorry if they aren't great!)



OMG, love them!! Are they on sale?


----------



## wannaprada

Barneys.com has the black Tribtoo in a size 40 available and ON SALE!!! Run, run, run!!


----------



## heiress-ox

r6girl2005 said:


> Congrats! They look beautiful on you!
> 
> I knew you'd love them



you were so right, i don't even know why i hesitated , i think they're my favorite designer pumps i own!



fmd914 said:


> Beautiful Heiress - they look great on you!  I have been a CL lover for years (at least 8) and got my first pair of tribtoos 3 years ago.  I constantly ask - these are so comfortable - what took me so long???



thank you -  i know, these feel like walking on air - i want this style in multiple colourways now, next up i'm thinking red suede!



mistyknightwin said:


> OMG, they are soooo pretty!!! I knew they would look great on you!!! I still havent' brought anything from this sale season....but these just gave me LIFE!!



girl, you NEED to get them, i'm so glad i just went for them even though i'd only seen the colour in passing before.  i think they work better with my skintone as a nude than a CL nude would too!



wannaprada said:


> OMG, love them!! Are they on sale?



thank you - and yes, they were $474.90 before shipping, which is a great deal!


----------



## nycdiva

Does anyone know where the lower version 80mm of the nude straw went on sale?


----------



## wannaprada

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> you were so right, i don't even know why i hesitated , i think they're my favorite designer pumps i own!
> 
> thank you -  i know, these feel like walking on air - i want this style in multiple colourways now, next up i'm thinking red suede!
> 
> girl, you NEED to get them, i'm so glad i just went for them even though i'd only seen the colour in passing before.  i think they work better with my skintone as a nude than a CL nude would too!
> 
> thank you - and yes, they were $474.90 before shipping, which is a great deal!



OMG, where?


----------



## heiress-ox

wannaprada said:


> OMG, where?



nordstroms!


----------



## mistyknightwin

I just emailed about them, Nordstrom is at 2nd cut now!! 



heiress-ox said:


> nordstroms!


----------



## wannaprada

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> I just emailed about them, Nordstrom is at 2nd cut now!!



Who should I email?


----------



## Misstake7198

heiress-ox said:


> oops now to include the modelling pics (which i always find difficult to take, so sorry if they aren't great!)


Absolutely gorgeous, it is definitely your color!


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> My Pink Textured Tribtoo 105s came yesterday (my first pair) and im in love  they definitely work as a warm nude on my skin! If anyone's debating them and can still find them go ahead and get them, the colour is beautiful irl - these pics are from my iPhone - modelling pics are in the next post!
> 
> they are also probably the most comfortable designer heel i have ever owned, i'm floored, so stable & easy to walk in, even though they're a touch higher than my Bianca 140! i can definitely see myself being a Tribtoo convert





congrats! can't wait to get mine!


----------



## AEGIS

mistyknightwin said:


> I just emailed about them, Nordstrom is at 2nd cut now!!





already?! hm...i haven't even received mine yet.  i will def. ask when i receive them if they can adjust the price for me.  i will call them tonight actually. since they are en route.  

how much is 2nd cut?


----------



## heiress-ox

mistyknightwin said:


> I just emailed about them, Nordstrom is at 2nd cut now!!



how typical, i literally just received mine! how much were they lol, i wonder if he'd honor a price adjustment - but i doubt it bc the email we received said no adjustments between the cuts (ramble over).

i hope you're able to find a pair in your size, keep me updated!



Misstake7198 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, it is definitely your color!


thank you, i'm really in love with them, i needed a neutral shoe!



AEGIS said:


> congrats! can't wait to get mine!



thanks girl, when are yours due to be here?


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> how typical, i literally just received mine! how much were they lol, i wonder if he'd honor a price adjustment - but i doubt it bc the email we received said no adjustments between the cuts (ramble over).
> 
> i hope you're able to find a pair in your size, keep me updated!
> 
> 
> thank you, i'm really in love with them, i needed a neutral shoe!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks girl, when are yours due to be here?





monday.  i am going to call him and ask him to find another pair if possible since it's not in my hands.


----------



## wannaprada

I called Nordstrom and no luck finding the Tribtoo in my size and at 60% off, I'm not surprised.


----------



## babyontheway

These look amazing on you!  The color is perfect on you.... can you check what color it says on the box-- is it clay?  


heiress-ox said:


> My Pink Textured Tribtoo 105s came yesterday (my first pair) and im in love  they definitely work as a warm nude on my skin! If anyone's debating them and can still find them go ahead and get them, the colour is beautiful irl - these pics are from my iPhone - modelling pics are in the next post!
> 
> they are also probably the most comfortable designer heel i have ever owned, i'm floored, so stable & easy to walk in, even though they're a touch higher than my Bianca 140! i can definitely see myself being a Tribtoo convert


----------



## heiress-ox

wannaprada said:


> I called Nordstrom and no luck finding the Tribtoo in my size and at 60% off, I'm not surprised.


oh no, sorry to hear that.. but at least you got some wonderful CL scores this sale season to make up for it! i was going to wait till second cut, but there was only one of my size left company wide.



babyontheway said:


> These look amazing on you!  The color is perfect on you.... can you check what color it says on the box-- is it clay?



thank you - the colour on the box is light clay straw patent.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Ladies, I'm sure I won't get the tributoo's in our size @ second cut. I'm thinking of getting a pair if tributes if they are any available.


----------



## indi3r4

Girls, that tribtoo is also on sale at Neiman! And I think they'll be second cut soon too.. I've seen a 41 at NM SF about a week ago. I was all set to get them but it looks terrible against my skin tone. Heiress, that looks amazing on you!


----------



## wannaprada

I want those Tribtoo's!! Although I'm not positive how they'll look against my skin.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Lady, I would love to get them @ second cut!!



indi3r4 said:


> Girls, that tribtoo is also on sale at Neiman! And I think they'll be second cut soon too.. I've seen a 41 at NM SF about a week ago. I was all set to get them but it looks terrible against my skin tone. Heiress, that looks amazing on you!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> I want those Tribtoo's!! Although I'm not positive how they'll look against my skin.





they should work.  i've seen them irl a few times.  heiress's photos don't reflect the true color.  i think the color is hard to capture bc no stock photo does the shoe justice.  it's a hard color to capture...this might be the closest

http://fashiontreatment.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/YSL2.jpg


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> they should work.  i've seen them irl a few times.  heiress's photos don't reflect the true color.  i think the color is hard to capture bc no stock photo does the shoe justice.  it's a hard color to capture...this might be the closest
> 
> http://fashiontreatment.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/YSL2.jpg



Much better picture!! Ooh, I really want them now! Have you spoken to your SA yet regarding a price adjustment? If/when you do, can you have him double check for my size, please? 40.5 or 41


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> they should work.  i've seen them irl a few times.  heiress's photos don't reflect the true color.  i think the color is hard to capture bc no stock photo does the shoe justice.  it's a hard color to capture...this might be the closest
> 
> http://fashiontreatment.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/YSL2.jpg



yes, you're right, that's pretty close to colour, mine are a tad lighter than that though.. it's such a hard colour to capture in pics, i tried different lighting etc, but i didn't want to go outside and taint the soles lol :giggles:


----------



## mp4

Dilemma! I have these on hold for NM second cut starting this week....  I have avoided Tributes becasue they are so high.....but I have a thing for green!!!!

What do you think?  Will I kill myself trying to wear these?  I am not a regular heel wearer....so I try to keep heels 4 inches or less....unless the heel is thick.

Even at second cut, these are just slightly less than the black suede palais (not on sale) I love....but I love these too~!


----------



## heiress-ox

mp4 said:


> Dilemma! I have these on hold for NM second cut starting this week....  I have avoided Tributes becasue they are so high.....but I have a thing for green!!!!
> 
> What do you think?  Will I kill myself trying to wear these?  I am not a regular heel wearer....so I try to keep heels 4 inches or less....unless the heel is thick.
> 
> Even at second cut, these are just slightly less than the black suede palais (not on sale) I love....but I love these too~!



get them! i just got my first pair this week & am in love with them, i can find some 140-150 heels to be quite unstable and precarious, but these are so comfortable and stable, i don't really even have to think about every step i take!


----------



## mp4

heiress-ox said:


> get them! i just got my first pair this week & am in love with them, i can find some 140-150 heels to be quite unstable and precarious, but these are so comfortable and stable, i don't really even have to think about every step i take!


 

Thanks!  I found myself walking around more slowly in the store....but I didn't feel like a baby deer like I have in some other shoes!


----------



## wannaprada

mp4 said:
			
		

> Dilemma! I have these on hold for NM second cut starting this week....  I have avoided Tributes becasue they are so high.....but I have a thing for green!!!!
> 
> What do you think?  Will I kill myself trying to wear these?  I am not a regular heel wearer....so I try to keep heels 4 inches or less....unless the heel is thick.
> 
> Even at second cut, these are just slightly less than the black suede palais (not on sale) I love....but I love these too~!



I so need those in my life!! Love them!


----------



## heiress-ox

mp4 said:


> Thanks!  I found myself walking around more slowly in the store....but I didn't feel like a baby deer like I have in some other shoes!



i felt the same way actually when i tried them on in store, but then when i got them in the mail, they felt way more stable and less high, which is weird, but i also find heels more stable on hardwood/concrete than on carpet!


----------



## mp4

wannaprada said:


> I so need those in my life!! Love them!


 
Not sure what size you are, but NM Denver had a few pairs...mostly larger sizes.  These are a 37 or 37.5.  After thinking it over, I just emailed my SA to release them from hold....they are just too high....even though they make me swoon when I look at them!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Which of these three do you ladies like the best?

Wheat slingback
Nude captoe
Clay


----------



## Misstake7198

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> Which of these three do you ladies like the best?
> 
> Wheat slingback
> Nude captoe
> Clay


I like the second one better. I heard that the cap toes are not comfortable and cut into your feet.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

I should post modeling pics. I'll do that when I get home.


----------



## wannaprada

mp4 said:


> Not sure what size you are, but NM Denver had a few pairs...mostly larger sizes. These are a 37 or 37.5. After thinking it over, I just emailed my SA to release them from hold....they are just too high....even though they make me swoon when I look at them!


 
Thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> Much better picture!! Ooh, I really want them now! Have you spoken to your SA yet regarding a price adjustment? If/when you do, can you have him double check for my size, please? 40.5 or 41



Oh I didn't see this! I'm picking up the shoes tomorrow. I will have them check then. I spoke to two different SAs and it appears that they will give me a price adjustment. Let's hope they don't change their minds.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Oh my G! All these talk about TRIBTOOs made me jump on the bandwagon! I finally ordered my first Tribtoo at BG at $412 with 2 day free shipping. Only Black available in my size. Woohoo, I can't wait!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> Which of these three do you ladies like the best?
> 
> Wheat slingback
> Nude captoe
> Clay



I love the Clay. I think it will elongate the legs. I wish it has my size, I will buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## AEGIS

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> Which of these three do you ladies like the best?
> 
> Wheat slingback
> Nude captoe
> Clay





it truly depends on your skintone


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Oh I didn't see this! I'm picking up the shoes tomorrow. I will have them check then. I spoke to two different SAs and it appears that they will give me a price adjustment. Let's hope they don't change their minds.



Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## CelticLuv

I love the light clay patent Tribtoos!!
Do they run TTS? I'm a true 35 in CLs so would I also be a 35 in Tribtoo style? Nordstrom only has a 35.5 in light clay so I'm wondering if I can make them work :-/


----------



## daughtybag

Hello Ladies,
I need your thoughts on the Tribtoo 80 slingbacks.
I've read that it runs half size small. I am a size US 9 and should a size 40 on these fits alright or is it too big? By the way, I am a size 39.5 on tribute sandals and can be a size 40 too... Thanks!!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

CelticLuv said:


> I love the light clay patent Tribtoos!!
> Do they run TTS? I'm a true 35 in CLs so would I also be a 35 in Tribtoo style? Nordstrom only has a 35.5 in light clay so I'm wondering if I can make them work :-/



do you have wide feet? i took my light clay patent tribtoos a .5 up from my CL tts - i just didn't want to have to deal with break in time as people have said the patent tribs don't stretch that much. i could've taken my tts, but i don't have heel slippage in the .5 up or anything! i'd say try them out, if not nordstrom always does returns!




AEGIS said:


> Oh I didn't see this! I'm picking up the shoes tomorrow. I will have them check then. I spoke to two different SAs and it appears that they will give me a price adjustment. Let's hope they don't change their minds.



can't wait for you to get yours, try to post pics! i wore mine last night & they were a dream comfort wise


----------



## nycdiva

I got a pair of cream lower heeled ones from saks with the extra 25% off.  I also just asked my nordies to PM the black lower heeled ones from BG.  This sale season I ended up with 5 pairs of ysl shoes!!!


----------



## AEGIS

nycdiva said:


> I got a pair of cream lower heeled ones from saks with the extra 25% off.  I also just asked my nordies to PM the black lower heeled ones from BG.  This sale season I ended up with 5 pairs of ysl shoes!!!





and we need pics of all 5!!


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> do you have wide feet? i took my light clay patent tribtoos a .5 up from my CL tts - i just didn't want to have to deal with break in time as people have said the patent tribs don't stretch that much. i could've taken my tts, but i don't have heel slippage in the .5 up or anything! i'd say try them out, if not nordstrom always does returns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for you to get yours, try to post pics! i wore mine last night & they were a dream comfort wise





sigh i hope mine fit.  i went with my US TTS bc that is all he could find which is a US 8.5/9...i wanted the 39.5 but he said he called the Miami store and they said "they couldn't find the mate" which he told me just sounded like they didn't want to sell it to him


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> sigh i hope mine fit.  i went with my US TTS bc that is all he could find which is a US 8.5/9...i wanted the 39.5 but he said he called the Miami store and they said "they couldn't find the mate" which he told me just sounded like they didn't want to sell it to him



i think they should be okay! i would've gone with my US tts if they didn't have .5 up & just have sock tricked them a bit with some rubbing alcohol, but i wanted to be on the safe side since i have a slightly wide foot (and i'm a baby when it comes to toebox pain), the length is a hair too long, but not long enough for slippage, so i think yours should be fine


----------



## CelticLuv

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> do you have wide feet? i took my light clay patent tribtoos a .5 up from my CL tts - i just didn't want to have to deal with break in time as people have said the patent tribs don't stretch that much. i could've taken my tts, but i don't have heel slippage in the .5 up or anything! i'd say try them out, if not nordstrom always does returns!



I have average to wide feet but I'm going for the half size up. They're too stunning to pass up! I can always pad if too big.
Thanks for the advice Heiress! You helped me make my decision


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Sonia*luvs*bags said:
			
		

> Which of these three do you ladies like the best?
> 
> Wheat slingback
> Nude captoe
> Clay








Wheat slingback 




Light clay




Nude captoe

Which do you think is the most complimentary?


----------



## redvelvetloubie

I still vote for light clay (unless your size is 37.5 and I will get it instead  the captoe is pretty on you too. Why not grab those 2 or 3?


----------



## wannaprada

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> View attachment 1763470
> 
> 
> Wheat slingback
> 
> View attachment 1763472
> 
> 
> Light clay
> 
> View attachment 1763475
> 
> 
> Nude captoe
> 
> Which do you think is the most complimentary?


 
I love the slingback on you, with the light clay a close second!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks to Aegis, I have my third pair of Tribtoo on their way to me!!  I'm so happy!! I just love how we enable each other!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

ooooohhhhh what you get Wanna?!



wannaprada said:


> Thanks to Aegis, I have my third pair of Tribtoo on their way to me!!  I'm so happy!! I just love how we enable each other!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

I think the wheat slingbacks look FABLOUS on you!! 


Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> View attachment 1763470
> 
> 
> Wheat slingback
> 
> View attachment 1763472
> 
> 
> Light clay
> 
> View attachment 1763475
> 
> 
> Nude captoe
> 
> Which do you think is the most complimentary?


----------



## wannaprada

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> ooooohhhhh what you get Wanna?!



The light clay ones!! With tax they were only $340!!


----------



## heiress-ox

does anyone think that the red suede tribtoo 105s will make the sales later in the year? i'm eyeing them, but not sure i want to pay full price for the trendy colour (that and i said no more suede shoes)


----------



## AEGIS

i really want the blue straw tribtoo


----------



## JetSetGo!

I have recently fallen in love with Tribtoos. Though I do love high heels, I've found that the lower version is perfect for days that I want to feel comfortable. They feel like flats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

heiress-ox said:


> does anyone think that the red suede tribtoo 105s will make the sales later in the year? i'm eyeing them, but not sure i want to pay full price for the trendy colour (that and i said no more suede shoes)




Ugh. This has been killing me. They went on sale at Saks and sold out immediately in my size. I just scored a pair in Sandalwood suede, which is like a coral in their place. But if the Poppy make it to sale anywhere else, I'm gonna be all over it!


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> i really want the blue straw tribtoo


tbh at this point i just want any tribtoo and even more so if the price is right aka are on sale at $340 - do you know what other colours are on sale



JetSetGo! said:


> Ugh. This has been killing me. They went on sale at Saks and sold out immediately in my size. I just scored a pair in Sandalwood suede, which is like a coral in their place. But if the Poppy make it to sale anywhere else, I'm gonna be all over it!



i thought for sure that the red colour would make the sale is 'poppy' the actual box name - i mean these ones? but then i saw that net a porter just got a new shipment in and at full price 

i always assumed brighter colours or anything non-classic made sales, so i'm hoping maybe they'll make the dec cut!

The sandalwood suede sounds amazing, please PM me where you were able to find them! Were they the higher heel


----------



## wannaprada

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> does anyone think that the red suede tribtoo 105s will make the sales later in the year? i'm eyeing them, but not sure i want to pay full price for the trendy colour (that and i said no more suede shoes)



I have the red suede Tribtoo, although mines are slightly brighter than the one pictured on Net-a-porter (there are pics of mines somewhere in this thread!). I paid full price for them back in February of last year and I have no regrets! It's one of my favorite pair of shoes and I have worn them quite often and year round.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Yay congrats!! I still want them but with all the bright colors I've been buying lately I really want a nude,beige etc. tribute sandal...it gets really hot here as you know and I prob wouldn't wear my tribtoo as often as the tribute...

Can't wait to see pictures!! 


wannaprada said:


> The light clay ones!! With tax they were only $340!!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Sonia*luvs*bags said:
			
		

> Wheat slingback
> 
> Light clay
> 
> Nude captoe
> 
> Which do you think is the most complimentary?



Anyone else?


----------



## AEGIS

mistyknightwin said:


> ooooohhhhh what you get Wanna?!




wait what size are you? wanna just got a 41.  there might be other sizes left.


----------



## AEGIS

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> View attachment 1763470
> 
> 
> Wheat slingback
> 
> View attachment 1763472
> 
> 
> Light clay
> 
> View attachment 1763475
> 
> 
> Nude captoe
> 
> Which do you think is the most complimentary?




i have a weakness for the captoe tribtoo since i have them..but i do not think they're comfy

then the slingback--but are slingbacks comfy at that height for you?


----------



## mistyknightwin

I'm a 41.5 in both the tribute and the tribtoo. If you happen to get some details on where I can get them in sale let me know...you always know where the deals are 



AEGIS said:


> wait what size are you? wanna just got a 41.  there might be other sizes left.


----------



## babyontheway

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> Anyone else?



Tough call- they all look great on you.  I honestly like the sling backs the best and then the light clay next.  For some reason I don't love the cap toe (I am sure I am biased because they sizing is very weird for me)


----------



## heiress-ox

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> View attachment 1763470
> 
> 
> Wheat slingback
> 
> View attachment 1763472
> 
> 
> Light clay
> 
> View attachment 1763475
> 
> 
> Nude captoe
> 
> Which do you think is the most complimentary?



i love the wheat slingback on you it looks lovely on your skintone & then the nude captoe & light clay are tied second, i have a soft spot for both!



wannaprada said:


> I have the red suede Tribtoo, although mines are slightly brighter than the one pictured on Net-a-porter (there are pics of mines somewhere in this thread!). I paid full price for them back in February of last year and I have no regrets! It's one of my favorite pair of shoes and I have worn them quite often and year round.


hm, i guess they must be part of the classic line up then if it's been since feb 2011 since you got yours! i think i will sleep on it for a few months & if i still can't get them out of my head or there's no other CLs i want more, i'll take the plunge! the red is just so pretty & i need a statement shoe.



AEGIS said:


> i have a weakness for the captoe tribtoo since i have them..but i do not think they're comfy
> 
> then the slingback--but are slingbacks comfy at that height for you?


did you get your light clay tribs today & did they fit!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

It's between the wheat slingback and the nude captoe. The nude captoe is comfortable; I've never experienced any discomfort wearing it. I was leaning towards the nude captoe, but the wheat slingback is getting a lot of love from you ladies...Thanks for all your input!


----------



## nycdiva

I would keep all three personally


----------



## AEGIS

i need a 39. bleh. on the hunt


----------



## daughtybag

Sonia*luvs*bags said:
			
		

> It's between the wheat slingback and the nude captoe. The nude captoe is comfortable; I've never experienced any discomfort wearing it. I was leaning towards the nude captoe, but the wheat slingback is getting a lot of love from you ladies...Thanks for all your input!



Hi Sonia,
How does the slingbacks fit ? Did you get your US  true to size or sized up ?
Lovely shoes!!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

I size up on any heel that is 140mm or higher, but that's just a personal preference. I could definitely wear my true size, though.

I'm returning the wheat slingbacks, size 37.5. They are 60% off!!  If anyone is interested in them, please PM me.

I decided to keep my nude cap toe tribtoos (they aren't uncomfortable to me, even though some ladies don't find the cap toe very comfortable). I'm returning the light clay (and they have already been claimed).


----------



## daughtybag

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> I size up on any heel that is 140mm or higher, but that's just a personal preference. I could definitely wear my true size, though.
> 
> I'm returning the wheat slingbacks, size 37.5. They are 60% off!!  If anyone is interested in them, please PM me.
> 
> I decided to keep my nude cap toe tribtoos (they aren't uncomfortable to me, even though some ladies don't find the cap toe very comfortable). I'm returning the light clay (and they have already been claimed).



Hi Sonia*luvs*bags!

Thanks! Now I know I can also get the size 40 on these style.


----------



## legendofzelda

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> I size up on any heel that is 140mm or higher, but that's just a personal preference. I could definitely wear my true size, though.
> 
> I'm returning the wheat slingbacks, size 37.5. They are 60% off!!  If anyone is interested in them, please PM me.
> 
> I decided to keep my nude cap toe tribtoos (they aren't uncomfortable to me, even though some ladies don't find the cap toe very comfortable). I'm returning the light clay (and they have already been claimed).



Wow! 60% off? Where did you even buy them?


----------



## pommerogue

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> I size up on any heel that is 140mm or higher, but that's just a personal preference. I could definitely wear my true size, though.
> 
> I'm returning the wheat slingbacks, size 37.5. They are 60% off!!  If anyone is interested in them, please PM me.
> 
> I decided to keep my nude cap toe tribtoos (they aren't uncomfortable to me, even though some ladies don't find the cap toe very comfortable). I'm returning the light clay (and they have already been claimed).



Hi! I am interested in the wheat slingbacks but have no idea how to PM , can you PM me instead? (and please let me know how much are they?) Thanks a lot!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hey Ladies, I saw a few deals on Hirshleifers...

http://www.hirshleifers.com/shoelab...t-laurent-tribute-leather-platform-pump-gold/

http://www.hirshleifers.com/shoelab...tribute-round-toe-platform-patent-pump-black/

http://www.hirshleifers.com/shoelab...btoo-classic-leather-sling-back-pump-pacific/

http://www.hirshleifers.com/mothers...te-wood-leather-strappy-platform-sandal-gold/

http://www.hirshleifers.com/shoelab...urent-tribute-classic-platform-sandal-silver/

http://www.hirshleifers.com/shoelab...te-wood-classic-leather-t-strap-sandal-black/


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

legendofzelda said:
			
		

> Wow! 60% off? Where did you even buy them?



Nordstrom


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

pommerogue said:
			
		

> Hi! I am interested in the wheat slingbacks but have no idea how to PM , can you PM me instead? (and please let me know how much are they?) Thanks a lot!



You can't receive PMs. I tried


----------



## pommerogue

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> You can't receive PMs. I tried



Oh, that's disappointing, maybe can you e-mail me at pommerogue730@gmail.com?


----------



## GlammaGurl

heiress-ox said:


> oops now to include the modelling pics (which i always find difficult to take, so sorry if they aren't great!)


so lovely!


----------



## babyontheway

I just received my light clay tribtoos today and they are by far my favorite tribtoo I have!  The color is outta this world
Here is a comparison between the light straw


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*The shoes are $300 now. *
*I just emailed you. Good luck!*



pommerogue said:


> Oh, that's disappointing, maybe can you e-mail me at pommerogue730@gmail.com?


----------



## pommerogue

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> *The shoes are $300 now. *
> *I just emailed you. Good luck!*



Got it! Thank you so much!


----------



## raq30

babyontheway said:


> I just received my light clay tribtoos today and they are by far my favorite tribtoo I have!  The color is outta this world
> Here is a comparison between the light straw



im loving the light clay color as well!!!! do u mind sharing where u got them from? thanks!


----------



## raq30

wannaprada said:


> The light clay ones!! With tax they were only $340!!



wow!!!!great deal wannaprada! which store did you get them at? thanks!!


----------



## AEGIS

i stretched my light stray clay tribtoos out!

my left foot is slightly smaller than my right
so the right foot was tight
while the left was comfy and i had heel slippage
wore some socks and now im good!


----------



## AEGIS

raq30 said:


> wow!!!!great deal wannaprada! which store did you get them at? thanks!!





Nordstrom


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

The wheat slingbacks in size 37.5 are still available at 60% off. PM me if you want my SA information.


----------



## indi3r4

My colorblock slingback tribtoo.


----------



## rito511

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> My colorblock slingback tribtoo.



Finally you got them  Congrats dearrr


----------



## AEGIS

indi3r4 said:


> My colorblock slingback tribtoo.
> 
> View attachment 1768808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768809





supercute!


----------



## wannaprada

babyontheway said:
			
		

> I just received my light clay tribtoos today and they are by far my favorite tribtoo I have!  The color is outta this world
> Here is a comparison between the light straw



Oohhh, I can't wait until mine get here next week!!


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i stretched my light stray clay tribtoos out!
> 
> my left foot is slightly smaller than my right
> so the right foot was tight
> while the left was comfy and i had heel slippage
> wore some socks and now im good!



Yay!! Hey, where's the modeling pic??


----------



## babyontheway

raq30 said:


> wow!!!!great deal wannaprada! which store did you get them at? thanks!!



Hi- I purchased them from the cabazon outlet in CA for 569.00


----------



## babyontheway

Indi- these look beautiful on you!!!!  Congrats


indi3r4 said:


> My colorblock slingback tribtoo.
> 
> View attachment 1768808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768809


----------



## raq30

babyontheway said:


> Hi- I purchased them from the cabazon outlet in CA for 569.00



thanks!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

rito511 said:


> Finally you got them  Congrats dearrr





AEGIS said:


> supercute!





babyontheway said:


> Indi- these look beautiful on you!!!!  Congrats



thank you my ladies..


----------



## gnourtmat

which one, ladies? the 80 or the 105?


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

My vote is for the 105! But, it depends what you're looking for. If you want a sexy going out shoe, then the 105 is perfect. If you want a work shoe or something very comfortable, then the 80 is a great choice.


----------



## allbrandspls

Congrats K on your gorgeous tribtoos. Love the clay and white.
Gnourtnat I prefer the 80s, I can't walk for hours in the 105s but that's just me.


----------



## Misstake7198

gnourtmat said:


> which one, ladies? The 80 or the 105?


105!


----------



## wannaprada

gnourtmat said:
			
		

> which one, ladies? The 80 or the 105?



105!


----------



## wannaprada

These just arrived today! My third pair of Tribtoos, this time in Light Clay. What do you think?


----------



## wannaprada

Not sure why one pic posted twice?? Sorry.


----------



## gnourtmat

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> My vote is for the 105! But, it depends what you're looking for. If you want a sexy going out shoe, then the 105 is perfect. If you want a work shoe or something very comfortable, then the 80 is a great choice.





allbrandspls said:


> Congrats K on your gorgeous tribtoos. Love the clay and white.
> Gnourtnat I prefer the 80s, I can't walk for hours in the 105s but that's just me.





Misstake7198 said:


> 105!





wannaprada said:


> These just arrived today! My third pair of Tribtoos, this time in Light Clay. What do you think?



Thanks for your input ladies, but i have decided to go with the 80! I figured since I'm going with black, I could get more use out of them wearing them to work  I can't imagine wearing the 105 daily to work, it kills me just thinking about it! I'll definitely get the 105 in a different color later on 
... just not for work!


----------



## fmd914

wanna - so glad that you were able to get them!  Do you love them?!!!!!


----------



## Misstake7198

wannaprada said:


> These just arrived today! My third pair of Tribtoos, this time in Light Clay. What do you think?


ooh-la-la! sexy!


----------



## wannaprada

fmd914 said:
			
		

> wanna - so glad that you were able to get them!  Do you love them?!!!!!


At first I thought they were a little too "pink" for my skin tone, but after a few minutes of pairing them with outfits in my head, and after recalling how great a deal I got, I began to love them! Lol!




			
				Misstake7198 said:
			
		

> ooh-la-la! sexy!



why thank you misstake!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> At first I thought they were a little too "pink" for my skin tone, but after a few minutes of pairing them with outfits in my head, and after recalling how great a deal I got, I began to love them! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> why thank you misstake!



i think i might wear mine out tonight.  if i do, i will post pics


----------



## wannaprada

^^Yay!


----------



## fmd914

wannaprada said:


> At first I thought they were a little too "pink" for my skin tone, but after a few minutes of pairing them with outfits in my head, and after recalling how great a deal I got, I began to love them! Lol!
> 
> 
> I think they look great - not exactly a "nude" but a great complementary tone.  I can't wait to see the outfits you put together!
> 
> 
> why thank you misstake!





AEGIS said:


> i think i might wear mine out tonight.  if i do, i will post pics



Aegis - please do!  And yeah, for helping wanna find such a great pair!


----------



## wannaprada

Wore my new Tribtoo today. The DH didn't even realize they were new! YES!


----------



## angelcove

wannaprada said:


> Wore my new Tribtoo today. The DH didn't even realize they were new! YES!




:
The tribtoos look great on u!!!!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Sooo cute Wanna!!


----------



## wannaprada

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> Sooo cute Wanna!!



Thanks Misty! Hey, can you PM me about the Summerissima? I hate when shoes go on sale for less than what I paid!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Sure, I really want them @60% off but I doubt I'll find them in a 41.5 or 42...



wannaprada said:


> Thanks Misty! Hey, can you PM me about the Summerissima? I hate when shoes go on sale for less than what I paid!


----------



## Misstake7198

wannaprada said:


> Wore my new Tribtoo today. The DH didn't even realize they were new! YES!


like I said: Ooh-la-la!  They are definitely you!


----------



## wannaprada

Misstake7198 said:
			
		

> like I said: Ooh-la-la!  They are definitely you!



Lol! Thanks!


----------



## Daydrmer

Returned a pair of the blue textured Tribtoos in a size 40.5. If anyone is interested PM me for the store info.


----------



## assumptionista

wannaprada said:


> Lol! Thanks!





Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> Nordstrom



im sure ive missed out but can you pm me your sa's name if you think they might have 38 or 38.5

Thanks


----------



## heiress-ox

do you guys ever vibram your tribtoos, i'm thinking no, bc the soles quite thick as it is, so unlike louboutins (which are thinner in comparison) the sole won't wear away as quickly


----------



## xCHANELx

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> do you guys ever vibram your tribtoos, i'm thinking no, bc the soles quite thick as it is, so unlike louboutins (which are thinner in comparison) the sole won't wear away as quickly



I only vibramed my red one which had the exact color red sole as louboutins lol other tribtoos no since I couldn't find the same color vibram as their colorful soles haha


----------



## jsc6

gnourtmat said:


> which one, ladies? the 80 or the 105?



105


----------



## wannaprada

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> do you guys ever vibram your tribtoos, i'm thinking no, bc the soles quite thick as it is, so unlike louboutins (which are thinner in comparison) the sole won't wear away as quickly



I haven't, not even the red ones. The bottom still looks great!


----------



## AEGIS

my babies


----------



## Misstake7198

AEGIS said:


> my babies


aw, these are so beautiful!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Now, I am in love with this Clay Tribtoos. So
Sexy! 

But it's a little loose even if I padded it. Some slippage but manageable. I want to use it as my everyday heels like BA Maniac or CL Declic. I went 37.5, same size as Maniac and all of my CLs. 

I need help!!! should I return this (but I'm afraid I won't get another Clay) or just keep padding/heel guard? Did you get TTS? TIA!


----------



## Misstake7198

redvelvetloubie said:


> Now, I am in love with this Clay Tribtoos. So
> Sexy!
> 
> But it's a little loose even if I padded it. Some slippage but manageable. I want to use it as my everyday heels like BA Maniac or CL Declic. I went 37.5, same size as Maniac and all of my CLs.
> 
> I need help!!! should I return this (but I'm afraid I won't get another Clay) or just keep padding/heel guard? Did you get TTS? TIA!


I get mine .5 size smaller than true size (and 1 full size smaller than Loubies)... I hate to tell you that you may want to return them...  I personally can't stand the heel slippage, I simply cannot walk. Good luck and let us know what you have decided! They are pretty though!


----------



## wannaprada

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Now, I am in love with this Clay Tribtoos. So
> Sexy!
> 
> But it's a little loose even if I padded it. Some slippage but manageable. I want to use it as my everyday heels like BA Maniac or CL Declic. I went 37.5, same size as Maniac and all of my CLs.
> 
> I need help!!! should I return this (but I'm afraid I won't get another Clay) or just keep padding/heel guard? Did you get TTS? TIA!



If they still do not fit after padding, then I say return them. Otherwise, they'll end up sitting in your closet because you won't want to be bothered with the slippage and you'll regret not sending them back. Yeah, I'm speaking from experience!  Good luck!


----------



## heiress-ox

xCHANELx said:


> I only vibramed my red one which had the exact color red sole as louboutins lol other tribtoos no since I couldn't find the same color vibram as their colorful soles haha





wannaprada said:


> I haven't, not even the red ones. The bottom still looks great!



thank you ladies, i will leave mine!


----------



## angelcove

AEGIS said:


> my babies



These are gorrrrgeous!!!!


----------



## Flyboy2

those are hot, I am looking at them now since the YSL pair I was looking at sold out in my size grrrr


----------



## krystalorji

I got these exact same pair   I got them in a 38.5. Although i'm usually a 39 in CLs and everything else, the 39 was a bit loose and the 38.5 fit just right. IMO they run slightly bigger



redvelvetloubie said:


> Now, I am in love with this Clay Tribtoos. So
> Sexy!
> 
> But it's a little loose even if I padded it. Some slippage but manageable. I want to use it as my everyday heels like BA Maniac or CL Declic. I went 37.5, same size as Maniac and all of my CLs.
> 
> I need help!!! should I return this (but I'm afraid I won't get another Clay) or just keep padding/heel guard? Did you get TTS? TIA!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

krystalorji said:


> I got these exact same pair   I got them in a 38.5. Although i'm usually a 39 in CLs and everything else, the 39 was a bit loose and the 38.5 fit just right. IMO they run slightly bigger




I wish I knew. Thanks!

Somehow, it miraculously fits maybe due to heat wave. I decided to return it this morning but when I tried it on, no slippage. Weird! 

I'll try it on everyday til next week and see how it fits.


----------



## AEGIS

Misstake7198 said:


> aw, these are so beautiful!



thanks so much!


----------



## CCbeige

jsc6 said:
			
		

> 105



Very nice!!! The taller one is comfy as well?


----------



## Flyboy2

OMG wait till  you see what fell in my lap today..... I wasn't planning on getting them but they where 60% off and the very last pair NM had  stay tuned for a triple reveal tonight !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

CCbeige said:


> Very nice!!! The taller one is comfy as well?



the 105 is extremely comfortable - mine measures 6inches on the dot (which is the tallest of all my heels, i usually stay in the 5.5 inch range) and they are seriously the most comfortable, stable & easy to walk in shoes i own. i think it's due to the substantial platform, & the ball of foot seems to be well made/cushioned.


----------



## Flyboy2

well here they are and what a deal


----------



## Flyboy2

more


----------



## CCbeige

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> the 105 is extremely comfortable - mine measures 6inches on the dot (which is the tallest of all my heels, i usually stay in the 5.5 inch range) and they are seriously the most comfortable, stable & easy to walk in shoes i own. i think it's due to the substantial platform, & the ball of foot seems to be well made/cushioned.



Thank you so much for ur response! Im looking at Tribtoo pump or the tribute patent Mary jane (high heels)I couldn't decide which heels height to buy for both of them since I considered myself "okay" walking in heels  What do you recommended? I want something that I can look sexy but be able to walk 6-8 hrs in it?? I'm sure I can do the 80 but darn it the 105 look super sexy


----------



## wannaprada

Flyboy2 said:
			
		

> well here they are and what a deal



Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

CCbeige said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for ur response! Im looking at Tribtoo pump or the tribute patent Mary jane (high heels)I couldn't decide which heels height to buy for both of them since I considered myself "okay" walking in heels  What do you recommended? I want something that I can look sexy but be able to walk 6-8 hrs in it?? I'm sure I can do the 80 but darn it the 105 look super sexy



The 105 is really comfortable, at least in the Tribtoo although I've never walked in them, or any heel for that matter, for 8hrs!


----------



## CCbeige

wannaprada said:
			
		

> The 105 is really comfortable, at least in the Tribtoo although I've never walked in them, or any heel for that matter, for 8hrs!



With that being said u're sure did reassure me to go with the 105. Now i feel comfortable to get it!! ThAnk you Wannaprada )


----------



## wannaprada

CCbeige said:
			
		

> With that being said u're sure did reassure me to go with the 105. Now i feel comfortable to get it!! ThAnk you Wannaprada )



You're welcome! You won't regret the choice.


----------



## daughtybag

Flyboy2 said:
			
		

> more



These are lovely shoes! Very nice color! Congrats!


----------



## Flyboy2

Thank you ladies, and I have to say I am sorry I didn't realize till late and after I already posted them that they are not Tribtoo's they are tributes and a sandal, but one of these months I will get a Tribtoo too so it's all good  they have been also posted now where the belong


----------



## AEGIS

Flyboy2 said:


> Thank you ladies, and I have to say I am sorry I didn't realize till late and after I already posted them that they are not Tribtoo's they are tributes and a sandal, but one of these months I will get a Tribtoo too so it's all good  they have been also posted now where the belong



eye candy is eye candy.  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flyboy2

AEGIS said:


> eye candy is eye candy.  thanks for sharing!



 LoL thank you I needed a laugh this morning, yes they are and thank god they are YSL I would have hated to post a different brand in the wrong thread


----------



## ashleyroe

i joined the club! and i'm sure glad i did. ive been eyeing these babies for a long time and they are finally mine! i'm so happy.


----------



## r6girl2005

Gorgeous color!!!

Congrats!



ashleyroe said:


> i joined the club! and i'm sure glad i did. ive been eyeing these babies for a long time and they are finally mine! i'm so happy.


----------



## CCbeige

Hi, anybody here own the Tribtoo cap toe pumps? Im a size 6 & need help with sizing. Any inputs would much appreciate )


----------



## CCbeige

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous color!!!
> 
> Congrats!



Absolutely stunning color 3


----------



## allbrandspls

ashleyroe said:


> i joined the club! and i'm sure glad i did. ive been eyeing these babies for a long time and they are finally mine! i'm so happy.


love the colour...congrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Black leather Tribtoo booties size 37 $615 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Tribtoo-Black-Leather-Booties-37/86215629


----------



## Shopmore

Ladies, I need your advice. I bought the shorter heeled black tribtoo at a great price (almost half off), and bought them a half-size up as suggested by Saks' website.  They were too big so I got them in my regular size (36.5) and they are still a tad bit large.  My problem now is I can't get the next size down because they are out of stock.  

Would you try to put inserts or pads to make them fit or just return them?  They are really my HG of pumps that I've always wanted so getting them at a great price is eating me alive if I take them back.  FWIW, I can stick my pinky finger in the back is how much the are big by.


----------



## Misstake7198

Shopmore said:


> Ladies, I need your advice. I bought the shorter heeled black tribtoo at a great price (almost half off), and bought them a half-size up as suggested by Saks' website.  They were too big so I got them in my regular size (36.5) and they are still a tad bit large.  My problem now is I can't get the next size down because they are out of stock.
> 
> Would you try to put inserts or pads to make them fit or just return them?  They are really my HG of pumps that I've always wanted so getting them at a great price is eating me alive if I take them back.  FWIW, I can stick my pinky finger in the back is how much the are big by.


I think you need to return them ... ush: I hate to tell you this, but if there is such a big gap in the back, you won't be able to walk normally in them and enjoy them.


----------



## Shopmore

Misstake7198 said:


> I think you need to return them ... ush: I hate to tell you this, but if there is such a big gap in the back, you won't be able to walk normally in them and enjoy them.



Yeah, you're probably right.  Thanks for the advice


----------



## erehwon

I just got these:





They are 37.5... my size but feels very tight :/..any idea if they will strech?


----------



## wannaprada

erehwon said:
			
		

> I just got these:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/img0854do.jpg/
> 
> They are 37.5... my size but feels very tight :/..any idea if they will strech?



Love, love, love these!! I don't own a pair of the cap-toe Tribtoo, so I'm not sure. I have one pair of suede Tribtoo and they have not stretched much.


----------



## love2shop_26

So excited!!!  Just bought my first pair from the outlet.  They're 30% during for the Labor Day sale.

This is the pic I got from the store but will post again when i get them.  They're midnight blue





Oops! The pic is sideways. Sorry,.I'm on my phone and can't edit


----------



## wannaprada

love2shop_26 said:
			
		

> So excited!!!  Just bought my first pair from the outlet.  They're 30% during for the Labor Day sale.
> 
> This is the pic I got from the store but will post again when i get them.  They're midnight blue
> 
> Oops! The pic is sideways. Sorry,.I'm on my phone and can't edit



Congrats! Which outlet did you find these at and do they have them in the 105 heel height?


----------



## love2shop_26

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Congrats! Which outlet did you find these at and do they have them in the 105 heel height?



The Cabazon outlet. Don't know if they have the 105's. I only asked for my size


----------



## babyontheway

Yay!  Congrats!  I love this blue.  They never have anything good in my size   I love the low heel tribtoos- so comfy; you will love them



love2shop_26 said:


> So excited!!!  Just bought my first pair from the outlet.  They're 30% during for the Labor Day sale.
> 
> This is the pic I got from the store but will post again when i get them.  They're midnight blue
> 
> 
> View attachment 1855912
> 
> 
> Oops! The pic is sideways. Sorry,.I'm on my phone and can't edit


----------



## babyontheway

I think we might be shoe twins


love2shop_26 said:


> So excited!!!  Just bought my first pair from the outlet.  They're 30% during for the Labor Day sale.
> 
> This is the pic I got from the store but will post again when i get them.  They're midnight blue
> 
> 
> View attachment 1855912
> 
> 
> Oops! The pic is sideways. Sorry,.I'm on my phone and can't edit


----------



## love2shop_26

babyontheway said:


> I think  we might be shoe twins


Yay!!!  Did you find a pair at the outlet too?


----------



## ashleyroe

erehwon said:


> I just got these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 37.5... my size but feels very tight :/..any idea if they will strech?


 
my parma's are alittle tight for 37.5 also, but i use bandaid's blister block because it lubes up your feet a tad, and once im walking around in them they feel great and seem to be giving alittle.


----------



## poupee

love2shop_26 said:


> The Cabazon outlet. Don't know if they have the 105's. I only asked for my size



They do. I just got em in my size (41.5) earlier today!


----------



## babyontheway

love2shop_26 said:


> Yay!!!  Did you find a pair at the outlet too?



I did!! Thanks to your post!  I am grateful that you posted your find- thanks so much for helping a fellow YSL tribute/tribtoo junkie


----------



## Myrkur

I have a pair of black suede ones, will try to post modeling pics soon


----------



## love2shop_26

poupee said:


> They do. I just got em in my size (41.5) earlier today!


  ohhh, lucky you!  I wish they had them in my size.



babyontheway said:


> I did!! Thanks to your post!  I am grateful that you posted your find- thanks so much for helping a fellow YSL tribute/tribtoo junkie



Anything to help out a fellow addict!


----------



## erehwon

Thank you! Mine are feeling better now as well, just by walking around the house, bandaid's blister - thats a great ideas! Thx!!!



ashleyroe said:


> my parma's are alittle tight for 37.5 also, but i use bandaid's blister block because it lubes up your feet a tad, and once im walking around in them they feel great and seem to be giving alittle.


----------



## footnotation

Shopmore said:


> Ladies, I need your advice. I bought the shorter heeled black tribtoo at a great price (almost half off), and bought them a half-size up as suggested by Saks' website.  They were too big so I got them in my regular size (36.5) and they are still a tad bit large.  My problem now is I can't get the next size down because they are out of stock.
> 
> Would you try to put inserts or pads to make them fit or just return them?  They are really my HG of pumps that I've always wanted so getting them at a great price is eating me alive if I take them back.  FWIW, I can stick my pinky finger in the back is how much the are big by.



I deal with the issue of looseness a lot with my heels because my left foot is slightly larger than my right -- I'm forced to always buy large ! I take the shoes into the cobbler's to have loops sewn for ankle straps. That way, the shoe that is looser always stays on. The straps help so much! Good luck to you!


----------



## jeninvan

Got these tribtoos a couple of days ago ...had to go 1/2 size up than my normal since I'm 7 months preggers...they are very comfy for being so high...thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## love2shop_26

So my first pair finally came today and though I bought my regular size, they're still a lil long on me  so I guess I need to pad 'em. They're still super comfy tho!  And the color is perfect.


----------



## jeninvan

love2shop_26 said:


> So my first pair finally came today and though I bought my regular size, they're still a lil long on me  so I guess I need to pad 'em. They're still super comfy tho!  And the color is perfect.



love the color...they look amazing on you...congrats!!!


----------



## Myrkur

jeninvan said:


> Got these tribtoos a couple of days ago ...had to go 1/2 size up than my normal since I'm 7 months preggers...they are very comfy for being so high...thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> View attachment 1863108



Hope they won't be too big after your pregnancy, 'cause I went 2 sizes down


----------



## jeninvan

Myrkur said:


> Hope they won't be too big after your pregnancy, 'cause I went 2 sizes down



I would need to probably to add padding...pre-pregnancy i'm a 37 in tribtoos but they're just too tight  right now that's why i needed to go a half size up (my feet tends to be on the wider side)


----------



## babyontheway

Beautiful!  The color is perfect in patent!  I was wondering if YSL did something with their sizing, because for the past few years I have always been a 39 in tribtoo and one of my 2 sale shoes showed up and was long on me too... I feel like I could have gone down 1/2 size.... or maybe my feet shrunk lol


love2shop_26 said:


> So my first pair finally came today and though I bought my regular size, they're still a lil long on me  so I guess I need to pad 'em. They're still super comfy tho!  And the color is perfect.



You rock these tribtoos mamma!  I hope you will still get use out of them after your pregnancy.  My feet grew about one whole size with my first child and have yet to go back


jeninvan said:


> Got these tribtoos a couple of days ago ...had to go 1/2 size up than my normal since I'm 7 months preggers...they are very comfy for being so high...thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> View attachment 1863108


----------



## babyontheway

I got a pair of tribtoos- glad I didn't pass on these, I was going to because I wasn't sure how well the color would work in my wardrobe.... they are a bit more "brown" in real life
they are stone beige


----------



## jeninvan

You rock these tribtoos mamma!  I hope you will still get use out of them after your pregnancy.  My feet grew about one whole size with my first child and have yet to go back[/QUOTE]

Thanks love... I hope so too since I had bought several pairs 1/2 size up


----------



## love2shop_26

babyontheway said:


> I got a pair of tribtoos- glad I didn't pass on these, I was going to because I wasn't sure how well the color would work in my wardrobe.... they are a bit more "brown" in real life
> they are stone beige



Are these the ones from the outlet too?  Coz I think I saw these in my size too. I honestly almost got these coz I really liked the color and the navy ones but DH will kill me for sure 

I think my feet may have shrunk too. LOL!


----------



## babyontheway

love2shop_26 said:
			
		

> Are these the ones from the outlet too?  Coz I think I saw these in my size too. I honestly almost got these coz I really liked the color and the navy ones but DH will kill me for sure
> 
> I think my feet may have shrunk too. LOL!



Yup- these are from the outlet. I got nervous when the SA said no more sale on tributes and tribtoos


----------



## love2shop_26

babyontheway said:


> Yup- these are from the outlet. I got nervous when the SA said *no more sale on tributes and tribtoos*



GASP!!!! WHAT????   My SA didn't say anything to me! Wait, maybe she did and I bypassed it coz I was so excited to get 'em! Damn! Now I wished I'd also gotten the same pair you got


----------



## 4Elegance

babyontheway said:
			
		

> I got a pair of tribtoos- glad I didn't pass on these, I was going to because I wasn't sure how well the color would work in my wardrobe.... they are a bit more "brown" in real life
> they are stone beige



Love these.  The color is amazing.  Enjoy those beauties


----------



## jeninvan

babyontheway said:


> I got a pair of tribtoos- glad I didn't pass on these, I was going to because I wasn't sure how well the color would work in my wardrobe.... they are a bit more "brown" in real life
> they are stone beige



love the color...it looks amazing


----------



## peekstar

I have a pair of tribtoos in 36 and they are super tight. The tall ones. I'm normally a 6.5 american. Will these shoes stretch out at all? They are kind of uncomfortable...is that because they're not broken in?


----------



## akillian24

Does anyone happen to know why the Tribtoos seem to have vanished (or hopefully just moved) from the YSL website?


----------



## wannaprada

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Does anyone happen to know why the Tribtoos seem to have vanished (or hopefully just moved) from the YSL website?



I think I read somewhere that they were discontinuing the shoe, at least in certain colors. Have you tried Barneys website?


----------



## akillian24

wannaprada said:


> I think I read somewhere that they were discontinuing the shoe, at least in certain colors. Have you tried Barneys website?



Oh tell me that's not true. My favorite shoe ever.  
Why on earth would they do that??!!  (( Tantrum ))


----------



## wannaprada

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Oh tell me that's not true. My favorite shoe ever.
> Why on earth would they do that??!!  (( Tantrum ))



I hope it's not true too because I likewise love the style! After YSL changed their name, nothing would surprise me with them!


----------



## Shoezz

Help! First pair of Tribs - black patent or black textured leather.


----------



## wannaprada

Shoezz said:
			
		

> Help! First pair of Tribs - black patent or black textured leather.



IMO, you can't go wrong with either! But, if I had to pic, I'd pic the textured leather.


----------



## fashion16

Another vote for the pebbled leather. I have a pair and I think they look richer than the patent in the tribtoo.


----------



## Shoezz

Thanks, ladies.  I'm thinking the same (leather). Got nervous about ordering lastnight as I've never tried them on. But Im def going to pull the trigger today--- I think..


----------



## heiress-ox

Shoezz said:


> Help! First pair of Tribs - black patent or black textured leather.



textured leather, i find the black patent they use for the tribtoo is too shiny, doesn't look as luxe.


----------



## 4Elegance

My first pair of Tribtoos and I love them


----------



## wannaprada

4Elegance said:
			
		

> My first pair of Tribtoos and I love them



Yay, congrats! Welcome to the club!


----------



## 4Elegance

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Yay, congrats! Welcome to the club!



Thanks Wannaprada I love them.  They won't be my last pair


----------



## mrsMP

4Elegance said:
			
		

> My first pair of Tribtoos and I love them



Beautiful! Congrats! Is it regular leather or patent? 

Im thinking of selling my Biancas for this... Hhmmm


----------



## 4Elegance

mrsMP said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Congrats! Is it regular leather or patent?
> 
> Im thinking of selling my Biancas for this... Hhmmm



They are regular leather.  I own the Biancas and must say these are more comfy.  I don't regret this purchase at all I say go for it


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

My first pair leopard  this is called tribtoo maryjane , but it runs bigger though wat should I do &#58369; looks like this version runs bigger


----------



## texas87

Ladies,

I just received my first pair of Tribtoo 105 black patent. I got them in a 36 because I read they were TTS, but I can barely stick my left foot in the shoe. My toes are so crunchy on that pair they are absolutely not wearable. The right is way better.

I'm so sad, I dont want to return them. Is there any hope to stretch them out since they are patent? I'm going to try the alcohol and sock trick tonight.


----------



## foxgal

4Elegance said:


> My first pair of Tribtoos and I love them
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921472


 
Beautiful - Congrats!


----------



## foxgal

Been stalking this thread for a while and contemplating Tribtoos. Now I need some gals here to enable me  I want a pair of the lower heel for work, to go with a brown heather suit I wear a lot....do you think the bronze would look good? 




I'm also in love with this croc pair, but they are the higher heel. Are they too high for work? Those that own them, do your feet kill you by the end of the day with such a high heel?




Any advice is appreciated! TIA!


----------



## Misstake7198

4Elegance said:


> My first pair of Tribtoos and I love them
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921472


Congrats! You look very chic!


----------



## BagLVer4Life

4Elegance said:
			
		

> My first pair of Tribtoos and I love them



Very pretty! The shoes go perfect with your outfit.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

4Elegance said:
			
		

> My first pair of Tribtoos and I love them



Love everything about this look!!! So chic for the holidays too!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

Misstake7198 said:


> Congrats! You look very chic!


  Thank you


----------



## 4Elegance

foxgal said:


> Beautiful - Congrats!


 Thank you very much foxgal


----------



## icharmae

AEGIS said:
			
		

> supercute!



This colorway is to die for!!! Looks great!!


----------



## GlammaGurl

Finally took the plunge. And I must say, I am in love with these shoes! Was a bit nervous about the color until I tried them on. Perfect!


----------



## wannaprada

GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> Finally took the plunge. And I must say, I am in love with these shoes! Was a bit nervous about the color until I tried them on. Perfect!



Love the color, congrats!


----------



## love2shop_26

GlammaGurl said:


> Finally took the plunge. And I must say, I am in love with these shoes! Was a bit nervous about the color until I tried them on. Perfect!



SOOO pretty! Would love to see modeling pics


----------



## rdgldy

GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> Finally took the plunge. And I must say, I am in love with these shoes! Was a bit nervous about the color until I tried them on. Perfect!



lovely!


----------



## RachelAMullins

GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> Finally took the plunge. And I must say, I am in love with these shoes! Was a bit nervous about the color until I tried them on. Perfect!



They r perfect


----------



## deltalady

babyontheway said:


> I got a pair of tribtoos- glad I didn't pass on these, I was going to because I wasn't sure how well the color would work in my wardrobe.... they are a bit more "brown" in real life
> they are stone beige



I just ordered these from the Cabazon outlet.  Are these more like a taupe or a light grey?  The pics that the SA sent me from his phone really didn't show the color very well.  I'm worried they might clash with my skintone (Beyonce is closest celeb to my skintone for reference).


----------



## heiress-ox

GlammaGurl said:


> Finally took the plunge. And I must say, I am in love with these shoes! Was a bit nervous about the color until I tried them on. Perfect!





THIS is the colour I need in Tribs...where did you buy from if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## babyontheway

deltalady said:


> I just ordered these from the Cabazon outlet.  Are these more like a taupe or a light grey?  The pics that the SA sent me from his phone really didn't show the color very well.  I'm worried they might clash with my skintone (Beyonce is closest celeb to my skintone for reference).



Yay!  You will love them. They are not really a light color (IMO). They are definitely grey, but have brown undertones. I think it is a good neutral color and will work well with navy, creme and jewel tones.


----------



## agathagirl1014

Finally!!! I got my first tribtoos.  
love,love,love it !!!!!


----------



## legaldiva

GlammaGurl said:


> Finally took the plunge. And I must say, I am in love with these shoes! Was a bit nervous about the color until I tried them on. Perfect!



I'm hunting for these, too ... details if you can!


----------



## mrsMP

Ladies, lots of tribtoos On sale @ barneys.com! 

I scored 2 pairs! Hoping my order wont get cancelled.. 

Go!!


----------



## foxgal

Had to share....I've finally joined the club! Scored the violet suede loafer style tribs at 50% off!!! Modelling pics when get home in a few days.


----------



## fashion16

foxgal said:
			
		

> Had to share....I've finally joined the club! Scored the violet suede loafer style tribs at 50% off!!! Modelling pics when get home in a few days.



Omg. I have been looking all over for these . Where did you find them?


----------



## wannaprada

foxgal said:
			
		

> Had to share....I've finally joined the club! Scored the violet suede loafer style tribs at 50% off!!! Modelling pics when get home in a few days.



Thanks so much for posting because I had no idea! Just ordered the nude Tribtoo! Cannot wait!!


----------



## foxgal

fashion16 said:


> Omg. I have been looking all over for these . Where did you find them?



Been struggling with my berry for hours how to post pics...alas. Will do on Sunday back at home. But fyi, these were on 50% off at Holt Renfrew in Vancouver. Couldn't believe it! They had lots of sizes left in grey suede for $429!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

u girls inspired me to order 2 pairs last night lol not sure on how sizing works though so i hope they fit...will post pics if they do =)


----------



## Bulie

Do the captoe tribtoos stretch? I joined the club this afternoon after 5yrs of lusting after these but they feel a bit tight. I tried them on with tights in the store and they slipped on but now I'm wearing them without tights and they're extremely tight, no wiggle room for the toes. I don't know if I should get a size up/my feet are swollen after a long day/try the sock trick.


----------



## foxgal

Bulie said:


> Do the captoe tribtoos stretch? I joined the club this afternoon after 5yrs of lusting after these but they feel a bit tight. I tried them on with tights in the store and they slipped on but now I'm wearing them without tights and they're extremely tight, no wiggle room for the toes. I don't know if I should get a size up/my feet are swollen after a long day/try the sock trick.



I'm finding the same thing. Think I'll get the toe box stretched a bit. They're perfect lenth but quite tight in the toes even though I have narrow feet. Funny how they fit better in the store...like my toes sucked themselves in at the shoe dept.


----------



## deltalady

I just got these in from Cabazon. I love them!  So happy to finally be apart of the club!  The color is Stone Beige. These pics are from my phone.


----------



## ReginaGeorge

Are they easy to walk in? I sooo want a pair, but I haven't tried them on yet. The heel is so thin and high. I'm used to high heels but there's something about these that makes me nervous


----------



## deltalady

ReginaGeorge said:


> Are they easy to walk in? I sooo want a pair, but I haven't tried them on yet. The heel is so thin and high. I'm used to high heels but there's something about these that makes me nervous



I think they are pretty easy to walk in. I just wouldn't recommend walking too fast in them.


----------



## mrsMP

deltalady said:


> I just got these in from Cabazon. I love them!  So happy to finally be apart of the club!  The color is Stone Beige. These pics are from my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1966674



Nice! How much did you get those for?


----------



## mrsMP

Bulie said:


> Do the captoe tribtoos stretch? I joined the club this afternoon after 5yrs of lusting after these but they feel a bit tight. I tried them on with tights in the store and they slipped on but now I'm wearing them without tights and they're extremely tight, no wiggle room for the toes. I don't know if I should get a size up/my feet are swollen after a long day/try the sock trick.



Yes, it does stretch


----------



## wannaprada

deltalady said:
			
		

> I just got these in from Cabazon. I love them!  So happy to finally be apart of the club!  The color is Stone Beige. These pics are from my phone.



They look great, congrats!


----------



## deltalady

mrsMP said:


> Nice! How much did you get those for?



$391 + tax and shipping


----------



## deltalady

wannaprada said:


> They look great, congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## GlammaGurl

love2shop_26 said:
			
		

> SOOO pretty! Would love to see modeling pics



Modeling:


----------



## GlammaGurl

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> THIS is the colour I need in Tribs...where did you buy from if you don't mind me asking.



Bergdorf


----------



## mrsMP

GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> Modeling:



Looks good on you! 
What color is it? Tan or Nude?


----------



## belle003

Hi everyone, I finally joined the Tritboo club.  This is my first pair of black patent Tritboo. I got the 80mm one since I want a pair that is easy to walk on and I can use it to go shopping


----------



## GlammaGurl

mrsMP said:
			
		

> Looks good on you!
> What color is it? Tan or Nude?



Thank you 

The color on the box says 'natural' I think. Saw them on the ysl website and it might have been called mocha or something. Not sure. It's only in patent tho.


----------



## GlammaGurl

belle003 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I finally joined the Tritboo club.  This is my first pair of black patent Tritboo. I got the 80mm one since I want a pair that is easy to walk on and I can use it to go shopping



Gorgeous! I love patent shoes


----------



## belle003

GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! I love patent shoes



Thank you


----------



## Shoezz

GlammaGurl said:


> Modeling:



What color is this?


----------



## Shoezz

GlammaGurl said:


> Thank you
> 
> The color on the box says 'natural' I think. Saw them on the ysl website and it might have been called mocha or something. Not sure. It's only in patent tho.



Oops. Ignore previous. Was asking the color. Got it.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> Modeling:



Love love love!!!! They look amazing and leg lengthening!!!


----------



## foxgal

Yay - finally in the club! I couldn't believe I found these in my size on 50% off! Here are the 80 cm violet suede tribtoo moccasins. For reference, I did half size down my usual size. 




Check how perfectly they match the Hermes Kelly Dog I found the next day in prune suede!!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

foxgal said:


> Yay - finally in the club! I couldn't believe I found these in my size on 50% off! Here are the 80 cm violet suede tribtoo moccasins. For reference, I did half size down my usual size.
> 
> View attachment 1968305
> 
> 
> Check how perfectly they match the Hermes Kelly Dog I found the next day in prune suede!!!
> 
> View attachment 1968306




lOOOVEEEEE Itttttt....Im waiting to join the club tooooo...have 2 pairs coming in one tomorrow and the other tuesday....

loveee the purple


----------



## wannaprada

belle003 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I finally joined the Tritboo club.  This is my first pair of black patent Tritboo. I got the 80mm one since I want a pair that is easy to walk on and I can use it to go shopping






			
				foxgal said:
			
		

> Yay - finally in the club! I couldn't believe I found these in my size on 50% off! Here are the 80 cm violet suede tribtoo moccasins. For reference, I did half size down my usual size.
> 
> Check how perfectly they match the Hermes Kelly Dog I found the next day in prune suede!!!



Welcome to the club ladies!


----------



## foxgal

Sweetyqbk said:


> lOOOVEEEEE Itttttt....Im waiting to join the club tooooo...have 2 pairs coming in one tomorrow and the other tuesday....
> 
> loveee the purple



Thank you! Show us yours when they get in!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Okieee so I was super excited. I got the first pair but my DBF doesn't like them =( so now I don't know what to think. I love the red though what a red 
What do u girls think?!???


----------



## wannaprada

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Okieee so I was super excited. I got the first pair but my DBF doesn't like them =( so now I don't know what to think. I love the red though what a red
> What do u girls think?!???



I'm a sucker for a cute red shoe and I think they are cute! However, if you no longer love them, then take them back.


----------



## AEGIS

foxgal said:


> Yay - finally in the club! I couldn't believe I found these in my size on 50% off! Here are the 80 cm violet suede tribtoo moccasins. For reference, I did half size down my usual size.
> 
> View attachment 1968305
> 
> 
> Check how perfectly they match the Hermes Kelly Dog I found the next day in prune suede!!!
> 
> View attachment 1968306




perfect!


----------



## AEGIS

has anyone seen the blue straw tribtoo? i think that is the color way.  it is the blue version of the pink straw from last season so the color is textured. tia!


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> has anyone seen the blue straw tribtoo? i think that is the color way.  it is the blue version of the pink straw from last season so the color is textured. tia!



I hold you to get those last week!


----------



## wannaprada

^^I meant "told" not "hold", darn auto correct!


Received these today to add to my Tribtoo collection. Love them!


----------



## mrsMP

wannaprada said:


> ^^I meant "told" not "hold", darn auto correct!
> 
> 
> Received these today to add to my Tribtoo collection. Love them!




Beautiful!! Congrats!  Are these from Barney's? If so, I wonder If they are more of a tan color than nude/flesh? On the website, it looked more like taupe...


----------



## deltalady

wannaprada said:


> ^^I meant "told" not "hold", darn auto correct!
> 
> Received these today to add to my Tribtoo collection. Love them!



Nice!  They look great on you! That's my kind of nude.


----------



## indi3r4

AEGIS said:


> has anyone seen the blue straw tribtoo? i think that is the color way.  it is the blue version of the pink straw from last season so the color is textured. tia!



I saw them when it's first released at Barneys.. pretty dark blue!


----------



## AEGIS

indi3r4 said:


> I saw them when it's first released at Barneys.. pretty dark blue!





i don't see them anymore... 
ok I already own the mago in blue..is that redundant?

wait is this it? i remember it looking different...more textured

http://www.barneys.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribtoo-Pump/501356433,default,pd.html


----------



## wannaprada

mrsMP said:
			
		

> Beautiful!! Congrats!  Are these from Barney's? If so, I wonder If they are more of a tan color than nude/flesh? On the website, it looked more like taupe...



Thanks mrsMP and yes they're from Barneys. They are not the typical "nude" color, although I don't think I'd use Taupe to describe the color. 




			
				deltalady said:
			
		

> Nice!  They look great on you! That's my kind of nude.



Thanks delta and ditto! I ended up selling a pair a few months ago after only 1-2 wears because it was just too "pink" against my skin. This is more like!




			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> i don't see them anymore...
> ok I already own the mago in blue..is that redundant?
> 
> wait is this it? i remember it looking different...more textured
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribtoo-Pump/501356433,default,pd.html



That's not the one I was talking about it. I'll see if I can find a pic.


----------



## heiress-ox

wannaprada said:


> ^^I meant "told" not "hold", darn auto correct!
> 
> 
> Received these today to add to my Tribtoo collection. Love them!



i NEED this colour, too bad barneys doesn't have my size :cry: on the box what is the colour name for these, i see the Toffee Patent on the ysl website, so am wondering if this is it?


----------



## deltalady

heiress-ox said:


> i NEED this colour, too bad barneys doesn't have my size :cry: on the box what is the colour name for these, i see the Toffee Patent on the ysl website, so am wondering if this is it?



Cabazon has the sling back version in this color way.


----------



## wannaprada

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> i NEED this colour, too bad barneys doesn't have my size :cry: on the box what is the colour name for these, i see the Toffee Patent on the ysl website, so am wondering if this is it?



I really like that Toffee color on the web!! It looks slightly darker than the ones I just got. I'll look on the box and give you the name when I get home tonight.


----------



## GlammaGurl

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Okieee so I was super excited. I got the first pair but my DBF doesn't like them =( so now I don't know what to think. I love the red though what a red
> What do u girls think?!???



I think they are gorgeous! Red shoes look amazing w lots...especially black and white.


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> ^^I meant "told" not "hold", darn auto correct!
> 
> 
> Received these today to add to my Tribtoo collection. Love them!




girl you are making me weak!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> I hold you to get those last week!




I was trying to be good.  I still am lol
But the nude and the blue are so lovely
I sold my captoe and that hurt my heart bc the color was perfect but it was so uncomfortable
this nude is nice and warm
it's like CL camel


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I was trying to be good.  I still am lol
> But the nude and the blue are so lovely
> I sold my captoe and that hurt my heart bc the color was perfect but it was so uncomfortable
> this nude is nice and warm
> it's like CL camel



I am wearing the nude today and I'm in love!


----------



## mrsMP

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I am wearing the nude today and I'm in love!



Pics please!  I'm patiently waiting for mine...

Btw, is the color same as the patent on the captoe tribtoo (in nude from Barney's last year)?


----------



## wannaprada

mrsMP said:
			
		

> Pics please!  I'm patiently waiting for mine...
> 
> Btw, is the color same as the patent on the captoe tribtoo (in nude from Barney's last year)?



Here's one!


----------



## mrsMP

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Here's one!



Ahhhh soo prettyyyy! Thanks for sharing wanna!


----------



## indi3r4

wannaprada said:


> ^^I meant "told" not "hold", darn auto correct!
> 
> 
> Received these today to add to my Tribtoo collection. Love them!



T, are these on sale? I want!!



AEGIS said:


> i don't see them anymore...
> ok I already own the mago in blue..is that redundant?
> 
> wait is this it? i remember it looking different...more textured
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribtoo-Pump/501356433,default,pd.html



It's not this one.. the straw has some kind of pattern/texture to it.. and the shade of blue is darker than Mago so it's not redundant!


----------



## indi3r4

AEGIS said:


> i don't see them anymore...
> ok I already own the mago in blue..is that redundant?
> 
> wait is this it? i remember it looking different...more textured
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribtoo-Pump/501356433,default,pd.html



here you go 
http://elodiebubble.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/ysl1.jpg?w=500


----------



## AEGIS

indi3r4 said:


> here you go
> http://elodiebubble.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/ysl1.jpg?w=500




yes that's the one! but it's not online 
do you know the color name? it's nowhere
I wish I could find the cashed page


----------



## mrsMP

AEGIS said:
			
		

> yes that's the one! but it's not online
> do you know the color name? it's nowhere
> I wish I could find the cashed page




Google this: 
"ysl tribtoo navy textured barneys"

Hth!


----------



## indi3r4

mrsMP said:


> Google this:
> "ysl tribtoo navy textured barneys"
> 
> Hth!



you're good! 

http://www.barneys.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribtoo-Pump/501506689,default,pd.html


----------



## AEGIS

mrsMP said:


> Google this:
> "ysl tribtoo navy textured barneys"
> 
> Hth!





  I kept googling blue straw bc that is the name of the pink pair


----------



## wannaprada

mrsMP said:
			
		

> Ahhhh soo prettyyyy! Thanks for sharing wanna!



You're welcome!




			
				indi3r4 said:
			
		

> T, are these on sale? I want!!
> 
> It's not this one.. the straw has some kind of pattern/texture to it.. and the shade of blue is darker than Mago so it's not redundant!



Hi Indi!! Yes, they are on sale!




			
				indi3r4 said:
			
		

> here you go
> http://elodiebubble.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/ysl1.jpg?w=500



That's the one!! So mad at myself for not getting them when I had the chance. The one time I'm practical and I regret it! Lol!


----------



## AEGIS

trying to figure out if i should get them...i love blue but i also want a blue shoe i can wear to work.  i found a pair of 100mm pigalles in peacock blue...i am thinking those might be more practical.


----------



## chubbiebunnie

AEGIS said:
			
		

> trying to figure out if i should get them...i love blue but i also want a blue shoe i can wear to work.  i found a pair of 100mm pigalles in peacock blue...i am thinking those might be more practical.



You should get them! I have a pair I bought for full price because I couldn't wait for then to go on sale - they're super versatile and I always get compliments when I wear them. 




I actually wore mine to work today with black leggings and a white shirt tunic.


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> trying to figure out if i should get them...i love blue but i also want a blue shoe i can wear to work.  i found a pair of 100mm pigalles in peacock blue...i am thinking those might be more practical.



I always wear my Tribtoos to work and I think they look fine! I think you'll get more office wear out of navy Tribtoo than you will a peacock colored Pigalle.


----------



## wannaprada

chubbiebunnie said:
			
		

> You should get them! I have a pair I bought for full price because I couldn't wait for then to go on sale - they're super versatile and I always get compliments when I wear them.
> 
> I actually wore mine to work today with black leggings and a white shirt tunic.



Those look great on you! Really regretting my decision now!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> I always wear my Tribtoos to work and I think they look fine! I think you'll get more office wear out of navy Tribtoo than you will a peacock colored Pigalle.




im not describing the color correctly...it's the same color you thought your navy blue bianca's were....i forget the name though..it's navy blue with that sheen


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> im not describing the color correctly...it's the same color you thought your navy blue bianca's were....i forget the name though..it's navy blue with that sheen



Oh, I know the color you're talking about and likewise can't recall the name! It's so pretty!  Either one would be great for work, although the shape of the Pigalle is more versatile, IMO, than the Bianca.


----------



## wannaprada

There are still a couple of Tribtoo on sale available at Barneys.com! Not the blue one, though.


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> Oh, I know the color you're talking about and likewise can't recall the name! It's so pretty!  Either one would be great for work, although the shape of the Pigalle is more versatile, IMO, than the Bianca.



I'm really trying to figure out do I need the 100mm pigalle AND this tribtoo lol


----------



## heiress-ox

wannaprada said:


> I really like that Toffee color on the web!! It looks slightly darker than the ones I just got. I'll look on the box and give you the name when I get home tonight.



thank you, that'd be SO helpful! please tell me these weren't on sale lol i feel like if the nude or black tribs go on sale, then the style as a whole is being discontinued


----------



## mrsMP

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> thank you, that'd be SO helpful! please tell me these weren't on sale lol i feel like if the nude or black tribs go on sale, then the style as a whole is being discontinued



Nm .. I may have misunderstood the conversation! Lol


----------



## GlammaGurl

chubbiebunnie said:
			
		

> You should get them! I have a pair I bought for full price because I couldn't wait for then to go on sale - they're super versatile and I always get compliments when I wear them.
> 
> I actually wore mine to work today with black leggings and a white shirt tunic.



Omg. Pure gorgeousness!!!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

wannaprada said:
			
		

> There are still a couple of Tribtoo on sale available at Barneys.com! Not the blue one, though.



I was at Barney's LV today. They had a few pairs of the pinky-nude and the darker camel-nude in sizes 8 and up.


----------



## fashion16

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I'm really trying to figure out do I need the 100mm pigalle AND this tribtoo lol



I have the tribtoo and still feel like my closet needs a high pointed toe stiletto. I think you need both


----------



## wannaprada

fashion16 said:
			
		

> I have the tribtoo and still feel like my closet needs a high pointed toe stiletto. I think you need both



One definitely needs both!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

Wore my new pink pebbled patent today!






I got them off LVR- they don't seem as well made as my other tribtoos. The sides of the shoes are a bit scratchy and rough, which is disappointing. But I got them 50% off so it's hard to complain


----------



## GlammaGurl

wannaprada said:
			
		

> One definitely needs both!



I agree. Go for it!


----------



## GlammaGurl

chubbiebunnie said:
			
		

> Wore my new pink pebbled patent today!
> 
> I got them off LVR- they don't seem as well made as my other tribtoos. The sides of the shoes are a bit scratchy and rough, which is disappointing. But I got them 50% off so it's hard to complain



Looks good!!


----------



## deltalady

Wore my stone beige Tribtoo's to work last week. They're the textured patent.


----------



## wannaprada

chubbiebunnie said:
			
		

> Wore my new pink pebbled patent today!
> 
> I got them off LVR- they don't seem as well made as my other tribtoos. The sides of the shoes are a bit scratchy and rough, which is disappointing. But I got them 50% off so it's hard to complain






			
				deltalady said:
			
		

> Wore my stone beige Tribtoo's to work last week. They're the textured patent.



Looking good ladies!


----------



## Camssy

My first tribtoo! I was initially intimidated with the heel height but got really comfortable when i tried walking in them! Next pair would be color red! &#128521;


----------



## legaldiva

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I'm really trying to figure out do I need the 100mm pigalle AND this tribtoo lol



Such different shoes ... you need both.


----------



## nycdiva

anyone come across the navy patent in a sz 39 please let me know.  i am dying to find this shoe


----------



## wannaprada

nycdiva said:
			
		

> anyone come across the navy patent in a sz 39 please let me know.  i am dying to find this shoe



Barneys had it on sale about a month ago.  maybe call a few stores to see if by chance they have your size?


----------



## indi3r4

LavenderIce said:


> I was at Barney's LV today. They had a few pairs of the pinky-nude and the darker camel-nude in sizes 8 and up.



I've decided that I need the darker nude.. anyone sees it in a 41?


----------



## Wildflower22

I'm on the verge of getting a new job, and I think I'll be treating myself to some Tribtoos when I receive it.

I've searched with no luck (although my searching skills aren't that great).

What is the difference between the *Texture Patent Pump*  (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribtoo-Textured-Patent-Pump/prod146780215/?eVar4=You%20May%20Also%20Like%20RR) and the *Napa Pump*? (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribtoo-Napa-Pump/prod139100409/?eVar4=You%20May%20Also%20Like%20RR)

I understand the materials are different (textured patent vs not) but the website says the heel heights are different. But the pictures look like the heel height is similar?

I tried on a pair about a year ago and FELL IN LOVE. I don't remember my size but does the patent and the kid stretch at all? I'm assuming the kid does, but the patent not so much?


----------



## deltalady

Wildflower22 said:


> I'm on the verge of getting a new job, and I think I'll be treating myself to some Tribtoos when I receive it.
> 
> I've searched with no luck (although my searching skills aren't that great).
> 
> What is the difference between the *Texture Patent Pump*  (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribtoo-Textured-Patent-Pump/prod146780215/?eVar4=You%20May%20Also%20Like%20RR) and the *Napa Pump*? (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribtoo-Napa-Pump/prod139100409/?eVar4=You%20May%20Also%20Like%20RR)
> 
> I understand the materials are different (textured patent vs not) but the website says the heel heights are different. But the pictures look like the heel height is similar?
> 
> I tried on a pair about a year ago and FELL IN LOVE. I don't remember my size but does the patent and the kid stretch at all? I'm assuming the kid does, but the patent not so much?



The heel height is the same on both. I own the textured patent and it is a 145mm (5 1/2 inch) heel.  My patent has not stretched at all.  I'm not sure about the kid leather though.  HTH.


----------



## Wildflower22

deltalady said:


> The heel height is the same on both. I own the textured patent and it is a 145mm (5 1/2 inch) heel.  My patent has not stretched at all.  I'm not sure about the kid leather though.  HTH.



Good to know, thank you! I love the textured patent and will probably go with those. They are gorgeous.


----------



## cocosapphire

Got these Tribtoo Cap Toe Ankle Boots (in Urban Blue) for Christmas, during Saks sale, 30% off.


----------



## love2shop_26

Just got these beauties today! Well, technically I bought them last Sunday from the boutique at Crystals shopping center in Vegas but I had them shipped.

These are just so gorgeous and on sale!  Hard to capture the true color but they're textured glazed red/orangey. OK, I suck at descriptions


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

cocosapphire said:


> Got these Tribtoo Cap Toe Ankle Boots (in Urban Blue) for Christmas, during Saks sale, 30% off.



Love these! So fierce.


----------



## hotstar16

It's a Tribtoo party!






Before this season, I've never caved and purchased a pair before.  Now, i'm hooked!  I found so many bargains this sale season i could not resist 
First up - Ostrich Tribtoos.  From TheRealReal.com: Were $2300, down to $695 and an add'l 10% off.  I wanted to have them authenticated before posting them here.  I was told they looked good, so cannot wait to wear them!  Plus, the leather is pretty soft and giving, so I would say these are by far the most comfortable of the 4.





Next, Metallic Tribtoo in Twilight from NM - $341 (were $850).  I'm iffy on these.  The color is absolutely stunning, but the material on these is the least giving therefore making these the least comfortable shoe.  Thoughts... keep or return?





Now onto the lizard-embossed Tribtoos from Saks - $316 (were somewhere around $900ish).  I was surprised to see that they had a dual texture when I received them.. more leathery and polished on the top/front, and sort of sueded on the sides.  Interesting.  I was just so excited to have received them in the mail that I wore them immediately..





Last up, black cap-toe Tribtoos from Nordstrom - $318 (and $16 C.back!)  I'd say that these were my best find.  Very classic.  And the leather is giving enough to be mildly comfortable.  The description on the website claimed they were the suede variety; however when they arrived in the mail they were regular leather.  I was actually pleased by this mistake; I find the regular leather to be more fitted to a year-round shoe.  





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## agathagirl1014

hotstar16 said:


> It's a Tribtoo party!
> 
> Before this season, I've never caved and purchased a pair before.  Now, i'm hooked!  I found so many bargains this sale season i could not resist
> First up - Ostrich Tribtoos.  From TheRealReal.com: Were $2300, down to $695 and an add'l 10% off.  I wanted to have them authenticated before posting them here.  I was told they looked good, so cannot wait to wear them!  Plus, the leather is pretty soft and giving, so I would say these are by far the most comfortable of the 4.
> 
> Next, Metallic Tribtoo in Twilight from NM - $341 (were $850).  I'm iffy on these.  The color is absolutely stunning, but the material on these is the least giving therefore making these the least comfortable shoe.  Thoughts... keep or return?
> 
> Now onto the lizard-embossed Tribtoos from Saks - $316 (were somewhere around $900ish).  I was surprised to see that they had a dual texture when I received them.. more leathery and polished on the top/front, and sort of sueded on the sides.  Interesting.  I was just so excited to have received them in the mail that I wore them immediately..
> 
> Last up, black cap-toe Tribtoos from Nordstrom - $318 (and $16 C.back!)  I'd say that these were my best find.  Very classic.  And the leather is giving enough to be mildly comfortable.  The description on the website claimed they were the suede variety; however when they arrived in the mail they were regular leather.  I was actually pleased by this mistake; I find the regular leather to be more fitted to a year-round shoe.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



i love all~!!! especially ostrich tribtoos!!


----------



## ZiggyLove

hotstar16 said:


> It's a Tribtoo party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before this season, I've never caved and purchased a pair before.  Now, i'm hooked!  I found so many bargains this sale season i could not resist
> First up - Ostrich Tribtoos.  From TheRealReal.com: Were $2300, down to $695 and an add'l 10% off.  I wanted to have them authenticated before posting them here.  I was told they looked good, so cannot wait to wear them!  Plus, the leather is pretty soft and giving, so I would say these are by far the most comfortable of the 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, Metallic Tribtoo in Twilight from NM - $341 (were $850).  I'm iffy on these.  The color is absolutely stunning, but the material on these is the least giving therefore making these the least comfortable shoe.  Thoughts... keep or return?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now onto the lizard-embossed Tribtoos from Saks - $316 (were somewhere around $900ish).  I was surprised to see that they had a dual texture when I received them.. more leathery and polished on the top/front, and sort of sueded on the sides.  Interesting.  I was just so excited to have received them in the mail that I wore them immediately..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last up, black cap-toe Tribtoos from Nordstrom - $318 (and $16 C.back!)  I'd say that these were my best find.  Very classic.  And the leather is giving enough to be mildly comfortable.  The description on the website claimed they were the suede variety; however when they arrived in the mail they were regular leather.  I was actually pleased by this mistake; I find the regular leather to be more fitted to a year-round shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Love them all. Do you have the SKU# or link for the last three? Ive been looking for sale ones.


----------



## hotstar16

ZiggyLove said:


> Love them all. Do you have the SKU# or link for the last three? Ive been looking for sale ones.


Don't have the SKU's right now, but links: 
Cap toe - http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-tribtoo-cap-toe-ultra-high-platform-pump/3208333

Metallic - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod148740176

embossed - http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446500449

Good luck! The cap toe and metallic ones popped up randomly, so I'm guessing they were returns; the embossed ones I snagged at the beginning of Saks' 70% off sale.


----------



## mnl

My first pair of Tribtoo's.  I found them at Last Call for $223!


----------



## belle003

Wow great finds everyone! Congrats and enjoy them


----------



## Lynx13

You must keep them all!  The metallic Tribtoo is just too beautiful to send back!  Congratz on such fab deals as well! 



hotstar16 said:


> It's a Tribtoo party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before this season, I've never caved and purchased a pair before.  Now, i'm hooked!  I found so many bargains this sale season i could not resist
> First up - Ostrich Tribtoos.  From TheRealReal.com: Were $2300, down to $695 and an add'l 10% off.  I wanted to have them authenticated before posting them here.  I was told they looked good, so cannot wait to wear them!  Plus, the leather is pretty soft and giving, so I would say these are by far the most comfortable of the 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, Metallic Tribtoo in Twilight from NM - $341 (were $850).  I'm iffy on these.  The color is absolutely stunning, but the material on these is the least giving therefore making these the least comfortable shoe.  Thoughts... keep or return?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now onto the lizard-embossed Tribtoos from Saks - $316 (were somewhere around $900ish).  I was surprised to see that they had a dual texture when I received them.. more leathery and polished on the top/front, and sort of sueded on the sides.  Interesting.  I was just so excited to have received them in the mail that I wore them immediately..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last up, black cap-toe Tribtoos from Nordstrom - $318 (and $16 C.back!)  I'd say that these were my best find.  Very classic.  And the leather is giving enough to be mildly comfortable.  The description on the website claimed they were the suede variety; however when they arrived in the mail they were regular leather.  I was actually pleased by this mistake; I find the regular leather to be more fitted to a year-round shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## gymangel812

my first pair of tribtoos (now i need more)








tribtoo 105 fake tejus nabuk degrade light seppia
got them on sale at saks  they are tts.


----------



## rdgldy

gymangel812 said:


> my first pair of tribtoos (now i need more)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribtoo 105 fake tejus nabuk degrade light seppia
> got them on sale at saks  they are tts.



They're gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## mistyknightwin

gym pretty!! how much were they? do you happen to have the sku? thanks!


gymangel812 said:


> my first pair of tribtoos (now i need more)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribtoo 105 fake tejus nabuk degrade light seppia
> got them on sale at saks  they are tts.


----------



## mistyknightwin

love them all!! congrats!!

plz post the sku to the blk cap toe when you get a chance, I would love a pair!!


hotstar16 said:


> It's a Tribtoo party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before this season, I've never caved and purchased a pair before.  Now, i'm hooked!  I found so many bargains this sale season i could not resist
> First up - Ostrich Tribtoos.  From TheRealReal.com: Were $2300, down to $695 and an add'l 10% off.  I wanted to have them authenticated before posting them here.  I was told they looked good, so cannot wait to wear them!  Plus, the leather is pretty soft and giving, so I would say these are by far the most comfortable of the 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, Metallic Tribtoo in Twilight from NM - $341 (were $850).  I'm iffy on these.  The color is absolutely stunning, but the material on these is the least giving therefore making these the least comfortable shoe.  Thoughts... keep or return?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now onto the lizard-embossed Tribtoos from Saks - $316 (were somewhere around $900ish).  I was surprised to see that they had a dual texture when I received them.. more leathery and polished on the top/front, and sort of sueded on the sides.  Interesting.  I was just so excited to have received them in the mail that I wore them immediately..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last up, black cap-toe Tribtoos from Nordstrom - $318 (and $16 C.back!)  I'd say that these were my best find.  Very classic.  And the leather is giving enough to be mildly comfortable.  The description on the website claimed they were the suede variety; however when they arrived in the mail they were regular leather.  I was actually pleased by this mistake; I find the regular leather to be more fitted to a year-round shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## billbill

does anyone try on the tribtoo after changing to Saint Laurent? My SA said people said it's not comfy as it was but I don't have time to try yet


----------



## mrsallan

I am so envious of you all in Europe and US. I'm not sure whether we can get as cheap and as many varieties as you here in Western Australia....


----------



## NANI1972

YSL Nude Tribtoo 37.5 $319

http://www.barneys.com/Yves-Saint-La...imary Banner

I was able to put it in my cart, so hopefully it's still available, hurry!


----------



## Lady1mport

NANI1972 said:


> YSL Nude Tribtoo 37.5 $319
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Yves-Saint-La...imary Banner
> 
> I was able to put it in my cart, so hopefully it's still available, hurry!



Is it still available?


----------



## NANI1972

Lady1mport said:


> Is it still available?



Don't know, did you check the link??


----------



## MsBusyBee

gymangel812 said:


> my first pair of tribtoos (now i need more)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribtoo 105 fake tejus nabuk degrade light seppia
> got them on sale at saks  they are tts.


Um, wow! Love your shoes!


----------



## inxanne

NANI1972 said:


> YSL Nude Tribtoo 37.5 $319
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Yves-Saint-La...imary%20Banner
> 
> I was able to put it in my cart, so hopefully it's still available, hurry!



so sad I missed this! I jut got the nude leather in size 7 from the outlet and its too small!! (bought over the phone and final sale


----------



## NANI1972

inxanne said:
			
		

> so sad I missed this! I jut got the nude leather in size 7 from the outlet and its too small!! (bought over the phone and final sale



You could try calling CS and ask them to do a search for you for availability in stores. Here is the sku numbers for the 36.5 I bought.


----------



## NANI1972

Waiting on two pairs of Tribtoos! These will be my firsts.

Anthracite Leopard will be here tomorrow and the Nude later this week I'm hoping!


----------



## wannaprada

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Waiting on two pairs of Tribtoos! These will be my firsts.
> 
> Anthracite Leopard will be here tomorrow and the Nude later this week I'm hoping!



Very nice! Welcome to the club!


----------



## inxanne

NANI1972 said:


> You could try calling CS and ask them to do a search for you for availability in stores. Here is the sku numbers for the 36.5 I bought.



thanks! I will try that!!!


----------



## NANI1972

wannaprada said:


> Very nice! Welcome to the club!





inxanne said:


> thanks! I will try that!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Black Cap-Toe Tribtoo Pump 38 $357, hurry!! 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/YS...%3DYves%2BSaint%2BLaurent%26_requestid%3D5990


----------



## NANI1972

My first pair of Tribtoo were delivered today! I  them!

Anthracite Leopard Pony-hair.


----------



## indi3r4

NANI1972 said:


> My first pair of Tribtoo were delivered today! I  them!
> 
> Anthracite Leopard Pony-hair.



Ohhhhh I love this!! Where did you get them?


----------



## NANI1972

indi3r4 said:


> Ohhhhh I love this!! Where did you get them?



Thanks indi! I got them from Hirshleifers.


----------



## ilovekitty

redvelvetloubie said:


> Now, I am in love with this Clay Tribtoos. So
> Sexy!
> 
> But it's a little loose even if I padded it. Some slippage but manageable. I want to use it as my everyday heels like BA Maniac or CL Declic. I went 37.5, same size as Maniac and all of my CLs.
> 
> I need help!!! should I return this (but I'm afraid I won't get another Clay) or just keep padding/heel guard? Did you get TTS? TIA!





I am the same size as you in CLs and I have a pair of tribute sandals in 37.5! I just ordered the tribtoo in 37.5 and now I am thinking they will be too big what padding did you use?? Also, how have they turned out for ? Hard to walk in? or still too big? Thanks girl


----------



## inxanne

ilovekitty said:


> I am the same size as you in CLs and I have a pair of tribute sandals in 37.5! I just ordered the tribtoo in 37.5 and now I am thinking they will be too big what padding did you use?? Also, how have they turned out for ? Hard to walk in? or still too big? Thanks girl



what color is clay? I am normally either a 37 or 37.5 and bought the nude tribtoos in a 37, but they are too tight  should have gone with 37.5


----------



## ZiggyLove

inxanne said:


> what color is clay? I am normally either a 37 or 37.5 and bought the nude tribtoos in a 37, but they are too tight  should have gone with 37.5


Did you buy the patient leather nude ones? If so, they are tight at first but they stretch out after a couple wears. Try wear them around the house with dress socks


----------



## inxanne

ZiggyLove said:


> Did you buy the patient leather nude ones? If so, they are tight at first but they stretch out after a couple wears. Try wear them around the house with dress socks



not the patent, just reg leather.  hoping they stretch but not sure it will work as I would need to stretch the length as well...I guess we'll see...


----------



## liljake

So I'm super excited to share my latest Tribtoos -- I stopped by the YSL outlet in Cabazon yesterday, and they have a TON of stuff in stock (a bunch of the YSL stores switched over to Saint Laurent a couple of weeks ago).  Seriously, their shelves are crowded with Tribtoos and Tributes, in tons of different sizes...if you're looking for a pair you should def. call them.

Anyway, here's what I got for $599:











Also, here are a pair of Tribtoos I got at the NYC sample sale a few months ago -- only $250!!


----------



## unoma

I scored two ysl tribtoos on sale.
Red suede and python brown tribtoo.
Sorry for the dirty mirror


----------



## **shoelover**

liljake said:


> So I'm super excited to share my latest Tribtoos -- I stopped by the YSL outlet in Cabazon yesterday, and they have a TON of stuff in stock (a bunch of the YSL stores switched over to Saint Laurent a couple of weeks ago).  Seriously, their shelves are crowded with Tribtoos and Tributes, in tons of different sizes...if you're looking for a pair you should def. call them.
> 
> Anyway, here's what I got for $599:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here are a pair of Tribtoos I got at the NYC sample sale a few months ago -- only $250!!



AMAZING!  what is the correct colour code for the stunning purple? I'm in love with both pairs!


----------



## **shoelover**

unoma - great scores! Look stunning..:loveyes:


----------



## heiress-ox

unoma said:


> I scored two ysl tribtoos on sale.
> Red suede and python brown tribtoo.
> Sorry for the dirty mirror



gorgeous! I've had my eye on the red suede tribtoo for a while now.. where did you find them on sale if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## unoma

heiress-ox said:


> gorgeous! I've had my eye on the red suede tribtoo for a while now.. where did you find them on sale if you don't mind me asking?



I got all the shoes from NAP Europe
Both were 50% off. The red suede was less than 300
It is sold out on their webpage BUT they still have 41.5 and 42 available ONLY if you call to ask for it.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313281


----------



## unoma

**shoelover** said:


> unoma - great scores! Look stunning..:loveyes:


----------



## liljake

**shoelover** said:


> AMAZING!  what is the correct colour code for the stunning purple? I'm in love with both pairs!



The color is Prugna and I'm not sure which code is the color code?  Here are the codes on the box:

208786 AAL00 5000
804974228
ECAF210151A

So...yeah.  But Cabazon has both the Tribute sandal (both heights) and the Tribtoo in this color, so you should definitely give them a call if you want them.  I think the Tribute was $769 for 105.


----------



## heiress-ox

unoma said:


> I got all the shoes from NAP Europe
> Both were 50% off. The red suede was less than 300
> It is sold out on their webpage BUT they still have 41.5 and 42 available ONLY if you call to ask for it.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313281



omg get outta here, what are the chances that I can do BOTH those sizes! thank you SO much


----------



## NANI1972

Tribtoos available PM me for SA info!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...st-any-steals-you-165265-92.html#post23869274


----------



## _lili_

Does anyone know if the poppy suede tribtoos are still available somewhere?


----------



## Shopmore

Hi ladies, I recently found these at Nordstrom online for about $330. I know they're a bit of an older model, but....

- does patent leather stretch? These are a 5.5 and I have a 36 in the Tribute.

- are they still "in"?

- should i just take these back and go for the Valentino Rockstud kitten heel in black?

Decisions....decisions....


----------



## wannaprada

Shopmore said:


> Hi ladies, I recently found these at Nordstrom online for about $330. I know they're a bit of an older model, but....
> 
> - does patent leather stretch? These are a 5.5 and I have a 36 in the Tribute.
> 
> - are they still "in"?
> 
> - should i just take these back and go for the Valentino Rockstud kitten heel in black?
> 
> Decisions....decisions....
> 
> View attachment 2127805
> View attachment 2127810



While I find that patent leather stretches, it doesn't stretch much, at least not for me. I never concern myself with whether a shoe or item is in style or not, an old or new style. What matters is if I like the item. So, if you like the shoes and they are comfortable, then I say keep them. If, however, they are tight and you do not love them, then take them back and get something you'll love! Good luck!


----------



## Shopmore

Thanks for your opinion.  I was going to take them back today, but I tried them on again and just kept them, at least for now.


----------



## CelticLuv

Silly YSL newbie question...what do the series of numbers stamped on the inside of the shoe mean? I know the last set is the size but the numbers before them?
Thanks!


----------



## Luxeaholic

Hi Tribtoo enthusiasts! I'm new to TPF and Tribtoo's and hope to get some advice. I've purchased my first pair from eBay and question its authenticity. I've posted multiple times on the Authenticate This thread for almost two weeks with barely a response. Can some of you experts help me here? I know this isn't the correct spot for this, but I'm desperate...please don't kill me


----------



## fashion16

Luxeaholic said:


> Hi Tribtoo enthusiasts! I'm new to TPF and Tribtoo's and hope to get some advice. I've purchased my first pair from eBay and question its authenticity. I've posted multiple times on the Authenticate This thread for almost two weeks with barely a response. Can some of you experts help me here? I know this isn't the correct spot for this, but I'm desperate...please don't kill me



They are real


----------



## babyontheway

My first tribtoo sling. I love them... So comfy!


----------



## wannaprada

babyontheway said:


> My first tribtoo sling. I love them... So comfy!
> View attachment 2142863
> View attachment 2142864



Gorgeous!


----------



## amusedcleo

babyontheway said:


> My first tribtoo sling. I love them... So comfy!
> View attachment 2142863
> View attachment 2142864


Baby...those are amazing!  I'm sure they'll look lovely on your table


----------



## Kayapo97

CelticLuv said:


> Silly YSL newbie question...what do the series of numbers stamped on the inside of the shoe mean? I know the last set is the size but the numbers before them?
> Thanks!



Generally the serial numbers in shoes  refer to a style/collection, a last number and or width.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Found this gorgeous Royal blue patent Ysl tribute to go with my Chanel Royal blue Jumble


----------



## Shoegal30

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Found this gorgeous Royal blue patent Ysl tribute to go with my Chanel Royal blue Jumble


That blue....


----------



## fawkex

Hi ladies..
I would like to hear your thoughts. I am usually wearing size 6,5 in ferragamo vara & varina even in patent leather (the patent one is tighter). Since there was no ysl boutique in my city, I cannot try them on. I can locate a 37 napa tribtoos 80. 

I have a wide feet. But length wise, will it be too much?

Anyone ever upsizing their tribtoos because of width of the toe box?

Need your advice.

TIA


----------



## Misstake7198

fawkex said:


> Hi ladies..
> I would like to hear your thoughts. I am usually wearing size 6,5 in ferragamo vara & varina even in patent leather (the patent one is tighter). Since there was no ysl boutique in my city, I cannot try them on. I can locate a 37 napa tribtoos 80.
> 
> I have a wide feet. But length wise, will it be too much?
> 
> Anyone ever upsizing their tribtoos because of width of the toe box?
> 
> Need your advice.
> 
> TIA


I think, if you are 6.5 in flats, 37 tribtoos will be way too big. I am 6.5 and I take 36 in Tribtoos. But, my feet are rather average width (not narrow for sure!)


----------



## karolinec1

I have wide feet, but I took my size and invested in a shoe stretcher for width. I tried a half size up and basically walked right out of the shoe!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

White ysl tribute?or pink Should I get them in white or pink? Lower heel seems to be a lot more comfortable, the higher heel is just sexy.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> white ysl tribute?or pink should i get them in white or pink? Lower heel seems to be a lot more comfortable, the higher heel is just sexy.


----------



## eurasiangirl

Luxeaholic said:


> Hi Tribtoo enthusiasts! I'm new to TPF and Tribtoo's and hope to get some advice. I've purchased my first pair from eBay and question its authenticity. I've posted multiple times on the Authenticate This thread for almost two weeks with barely a response. Can some of you experts help me here? I know this isn't the correct spot for this, but I'm desperate...please don't kill me


I have the exact same ones - vernigolf is what I think the textured leather is called - that I purchased from Barney's. Yours look exactly like mine so at least to me they look real.


----------



## icharmae




----------



## icharmae

babyontheway said:


> My first tribtoo sling. I love them... So comfy!
> View attachment 2142863
> View attachment 2142864



These are beautiful! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Good pickup!!


----------



## icharmae

fawkex said:


> Hi ladies..
> I would like to hear your thoughts. I am usually wearing size 6,5 in ferragamo vara & varina even in patent leather (the patent one is tighter). Since there was no ysl boutique in my city, I cannot try them on. I can locate a 37 napa tribtoos 80.
> 
> I have a wide feet. But length wise, will it be too much?
> 
> Anyone ever upsizing their tribtoos because of width of the toe box?
> 
> Need your advice.
> 
> TIA



The Tribtoos run TTS unless you get the cap toe ones.. 
I'm a sz 7 in general with wide feet.. 
37.5 in louboutin and 37 in YSL yet anytime I get cap toes the toe box is extremely tight so I recommend getting .5 sz up.. 

The ankle Tribtoo booties are extremely tight and hard to put your foot in first but I recommend going up an entire sz or +1.5 for them 

Reference: I own the Tribtoo Cap Toes    
              in 37.5
              Reg. Tribtoo in 37
              Tribute Sandals in 37


----------



## icharmae

One thing I forgot to mention: 
Whatever type of leather they do stretch width wise not length!


----------



## Jazz77

I wish I could model these, but I just ordered them today.  They were on sale and I nabbed the last pair of 7.5 at Bluefly!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy




----------



## Lae

Hello ladies,

Could you please help me with sizing? I would like to get the lower heel Tribtoos in nappa or any other smooth (not patent) leather. I can work with a 40.5 or 41 in Lanvin flats. I do have one pair in a 40, but they're too tight to wear without heel protection. I recently tried on the lower heel BA Maniacs in a 39.5 and they were defintely too small. I could probably wear a 40 or 40.5 in those. In GZ just about any 40.5 will work. 

The store where I'm looking to buy does not offer half sizes, so if you could recommend a whole size that would be great . Thanks!


----------



## love2shop_26

Wanted to share my latest purchase.  This is from the Saks sale but is also available at the boutiques at 30% off.


----------



## sndypchez

love2shop_26 said:


> Wanted to share my latest purchase.  This is from the Saks sale but is also available at the boutiques at 30% off.



Pretty! Do you have an sa from the boutique that you can recommend? The dept stores seem to be out for most of the sale tribtoos in my sz


----------



## LeeLee1098

So I had a pair of CL Rolandos for over a year or so that I literally only wore 3 times and not for more than a few minutes. They were just too tight in the toe box and super uncomfy so I never wore them. I decided to sell them and use the money towards a pair I *would* wear. I got the Tribtoos in nappa black and I love them! Like so love!

They did slip off my heel a bit so I added some ball of foot cushions and some heel grips and now they're perfect. Absolutely perfect. The lower height is quite comfy.


----------



## Katatonianna

In love with these Arya's 105! Unfortunately, don't see that many pictures and information on these.


----------



## wantitneedit

LeeLee1098 said:


> So I had a pair of CL Rolandos for over a year or so that I literally only wore 3 times and not for more than a few minutes. They were just too tight in the toe box and super uncomfy so I never wore them. I decided to sell them and use the money towards a pair I *would* wear. I got the Tribtoos in nappa black and I love them! Like so love!
> 
> They did slip off my heel a bit so I added some ball of foot cushions and some heel grips and now they're perfect. Absolutely perfect. The lower height is quite comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2208186
> View attachment 2208187



they look great, congrats! may i ask are these the textured patent/pebbled leather?  thanks


----------



## LeeLee1098

No, it's nappa but they're so close it was hard to decide. Here's a side by side from Saks website.


----------



## Ellis09

Hey Ladies- I just received my tribtoos in black nappa from net-a-poter for 50% off! I am so excited but they are feeling pretty narrow. I am a 40 in tributes. Should I size up to 40.5? Do you think that would help width a little? Has anyone else found this to be true? TIA!!!


----------



## Ellis09

Here they are...


----------



## sammix3

Ellis09 said:


> Here they are...



They're nappa leather so they should stretch.  I ordered them from NAP too and waiting or them to arrive..

I bought 35s before in the lower heel Tribtoo but found that they were too big even with some padding.  I ordered a 34.5 so hopefully it works out.  I don't own any tributes but I tried them on and I fit a 35 or 35.5.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Ellis09

sammix3 said:


> They're nappa leather so they should stretch.  I ordered them from NAP too and waiting or them to arrive..
> 
> I bought 35s before in the lower heel Tribtoo but found that they were too big even with some padding.  I ordered a 34.5 so hopefully it works out.  I don't own any tributes but I tried them on and I fit a 35 or 35.5.  Hope this helps!


Thank you! I hope yours will work. It's such a good deal for those puppies


----------



## sammix3

Ellis09 said:


> Thank you! I hope yours will work. It's such a good deal for those puppies



I know! In a classic color too!


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

I'm on the fence. I've never worn these to work (although I have some patent leather Fendi's with a hidden platform that might be as tall that I have worn)... Do you wear your tall Tributoos to work?


----------



## gymangel812

blue roy patent low heeled tribtoo from saks 2nd cut


----------



## sammix3

gymangel812 said:


> blue roy patent low heeled tribtoo from saks 2nd cut



Score!


----------



## Dukeprincess

My first pair of Tribtoos arrived from NAP.  I'm not used to the big platform and scared my big feet look like hooves. Thoughts?


----------



## ypph

Can anyone help me with this? I'm after the tribtoo booties, do they run true to size? I'm a 36 for tribtoos. Any input will be much appreciated!


----------



## HeelAddict

Dukeprincess said:


> My first pair of Tribtoos arrived from NAP.  I'm not used to the big platform and scared my big feet look like hooves. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2236264



I think they look lovely on you. I know how you feel though I have quite big feet myself and was unsure about them at first because of the big platform.  I love them and always get compliments when I go out.  Definitely keep them


----------



## Dukeprincess

HeelAddict said:


> I think they look lovely on you. I know how you feel though I have quite big feet myself and was unsure about them at first because of the big platform.  I love them and always get compliments when I go out.  Definitely keep them



  You totally made me feel so much better.  Thank you!


----------



## HeelAddict

Dukeprincess said:


> You totally made me feel so much better.  Thank you!



You are most welcome. Enjoy wearing them with pride


----------



## llyymyc

My first pair of  tribtoos 80mm. Just got them from the FedEx guys today. Was so excited to head home and look at these babies..


----------



## deltalady

CCLVshopaholic said:


> I'm on the fence. I've never worn these to work (although I have some patent leather Fendi's with a hidden platform that might be as tall that I have worn)... Do you wear your tall Tributoos to work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224495


 
I've worn them to work several times, with dresses and jeans (on casual Fridays).  As long as the dress is an appropriate length, it looks fine to me.


----------



## LVLover

Are these tan tribtoos to dark for a "nude" shoe?

Sorry for the attire I haven't gotten ready yet today


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

deltalady said:


> I've worn them to work several times, with dresses and jeans (on casual Fridays).  As long as the dress is an appropriate length, it looks fine to me.



Thank you for the response. I really wasn't sure. I figure though if Victoria Beckham runs around town in them...

But seriously I dress very classic and polished so my shoes are my outlet lol. But I just wasn't sure if these were toooo tall.


----------



## Dukeprincess

LVLover said:


> Are these tan tribtoos to dark for a "nude" shoe?
> 
> Sorry for the attire I haven't gotten ready yet today



No, I like them. Very neutral.


----------



## Aishano7

Sandals welcome?


----------



## Aishano7

Meet my children:
Pink - "saffiano" type leather
Black - smooth leather with silver studs
Purple/Green/Beige - suede


----------



## Aishano7

Took this pic whilst packing for holiday last Christmas.


----------



## Aishano7

Close ups


----------



## icharmae

Aishano7 said:


> Close ups
> 
> View attachment 2250676
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250678
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250680



LOVE the pink!! They're gorgeous!!


----------



## Aishano7

icharmae said:


> LOVE the pink!! They're gorgeous!!



Thanks! I call them my YSL Barbie shoes. Haha


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Dukeprincess said:


> My first pair of Tribtoos arrived from NAP.  I'm not used to the big platform and scared my big feet look like hooves. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2236264



They look great on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They look great on you!



Thank you.


----------



## zeronohiya

Modeling my one & only pair of patent navy Tribtoos. Hope to get more soon! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Dukeprincess

zeronohiya said:


> View attachment 2259666
> 
> 
> Modeling my one & only pair of patent navy Tribtoos. Hope to get more soon! Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous and love your Alma!


----------



## zeronohiya

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous and love your Alma!



Thanks! The platform is much taller than I expected but that will not stop me from buying more!!


----------



## ohitsjen

Hi girls, I was hoping for a bit of help regarding Tribtoo sizing... I was considering a patent pair of these beautiful shoes, but I haven't got a store near me to try them on and buy them, so I'd be buying blind. I was wondering whether the patent 80s run true to size, or if I have to size up? I'm normally an EU38.5, but it'll vary depending on which shoe I wear.


----------



## llyymyc

ohitsjen said:


> Hi girls, I was hoping for a bit of help regarding Tribtoo sizing... I was considering a patent pair of these beautiful shoes, but I haven't got a store near me to try them on and buy them, so I'd be buying blind. I was wondering whether the patent 80s run true to size, or if I have to size up? I'm normally an EU38.5, but it'll vary depending on which shoe I wear.



If I recall correctly I rmb reading somewhere on this thread that the patent 80 run tts. 

Hopefully someone else can chime in and confirm.


----------



## ohitsjen

llyymyc said:


> If I recall correctly I rmb reading somewhere on this thread that the patent 80 run tts.
> 
> Hopefully someone else can chime in and confirm.



Thanks so much for all your help! I was hoping they would run half size down or up so I could buy them in a full size but I'll track down a pair I like eventually in my size


----------



## bubbly.bubby

Hi, Ladies! I need your help! 

In Tributes (high and low), 38.5 fits me perfectly. 
In Tribtoo80 captoe (patent+suede), 39 fits me well too. 

I just recently bought Tribtoo80 and Tribtoo105 both plain black leather in 38.5 without trying them on. 
I'm a little worried as I wait for them to arrive. Do you think both will fit me?!
:help:
Bubbly


----------



## Camssy

It may be a lil big but you can always put insole on it... Tribute runs small and Tribtoo is TTS so IMHO you should've picked 37.5-38 in tribtoo


----------



## Kayapo97

Aishano7 said:


> Close ups
> 
> View attachment 2250676
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250678
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250680



That's some collection you got, love the purple and turquoise ones.


----------



## Later

Hi Ladies! 

Googled Tribtoo, and found this site. Thought it was the perfect place to join up seeing how much I love the darn shoes.   

At any rate, what had me on Google was, I was trying to track down some Tribtoo's that I saw on eBay. Someone snatched them up before I could buy them, and now I am left to wander around trying to find out where I can buy them. 

Can anyone tell me where I can get the following design:

http://www.polyvore.com/ysl_trib_too_high-heel_pump/thing?id=60458299


----------



## expensiveheels

liljake said:


> So I'm super excited to share my latest Tribtoos -- I stopped by the YSL outlet in Cabazon yesterday, and they have a TON of stuff in stock (a bunch of the YSL stores switched over to Saint Laurent a couple of weeks ago).  Seriously, their shelves are crowded with Tribtoos and Tributes, in tons of different sizes...if you're looking for a pair you should def. call them.
> 
> Anyway, here's what I got for $599:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here are a pair of Tribtoos I got at the NYC sample sale a few months ago -- only $250!!


Wow....these look amazing


----------



## TheMoon

Hi, Ladies!

I ordered my first tribtoos from net-a-porter.
Was really happy to get them, but they seem too narrow at toes.
My tribute size is 37, and I ordered the same size for tribtoos (learning from forum, they run tts or even large).

Is there any chance they will stretch? 
They're in suede and I wore them once for about 15-20 min. Couldn't bare more...


----------



## SLCsocialite

Heres a modeling picture


----------



## julianorman

SLCsocialite said:


> Heres a modeling



Shoes are cool. Love your tattoo


----------



## icharmae

TheMoon said:


> Hi, Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my first tribtoos from net-a-porter.
> 
> Was really happy to get them, but they seem too narrow at toes.
> 
> My tribute size is 37, and I ordered the same size for tribtoos (learning from forum, they run tts or even large).
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any chance they will stretch?
> 
> They're in suede and I wore them once for about 15-20 min. Couldn't bare more...




They will def. stretch! You should purchase a shoe stretcher and you can stretch the width without ruining the shoes.


----------



## jalbs

ypph said:


> Can anyone help me with this? I'm after the tribtoo booties, do they run true to size? I'm a 36 for tribtoos. Any input will be much appreciated!




I know this is a late response but my booties are A whole size up. I would def rec at least 0.5 up tribtoos


----------



## icharmae

jalbs said:


> I know this is a late response but my booties are A whole size up. I would def rec at least 0.5 up tribtoos




I agree! For the booties I went up a whole sz and a half!! The opening is tiny and any cap toe tribtoo Or bootie runs small


----------



## beautifuldirtyb

Hi all, can anyone help me out with authenticating these Burgundy Tribtoos? I've researched that YSL did make "Melilla Print" or lizard embossed nubuck suede Tribtoos in Bourgogne but was wondering if they made it in both 80 and 105 heights? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Tribute...Bl8VRs1e4mGVEpToH40Nc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

SLCsocialite said:


> Heres a modeling picture



The leopard print is super hot!


----------



## TheMoon

icharmae said:


> They will def. stretch! You should purchase a shoe stretcher and you can stretch the width without ruining the shoes.




Thank you! This calms me down a little. I will try to stretch!


----------



## NY_Mami

So I called the YSL store today.... and the SA there told me that the Tribtoo's were discontinued and that they haven't produced any within the past year... but then I look online at all the websites that carry YSL and see Tribtoos and Tributes in the new season collections... even some for Pre-Order... WTF???...


----------



## ilovekitty

hey ladies!! So I don't know if its because I have skinny fit but the tribtoos fit very wide one me;( any advice on how to make this work?


----------



## teachgirl789

NY_Mami said:


> So I called the YSL store today.... and the SA there told me that the Tribtoo's were discontinued and that they haven't produced any within the past year... but then I look online at all the websites that carry YSL and see Tribtoos and Tributes in the new season collections... even some for Pre-Order... WTF???...




That's odd, as I see new ones everywhere too...
Has anyone else heard this? Any updates????


----------



## NY_Mami

teachgirl789 said:


> That's odd, as I see new ones everywhere too...
> Has anyone else heard this? Any updates????



Exactly what I said... I think he was BS'ing....


----------



## e2icchelzc

I lucked out I got a pair in 41s in camel I think? Oh and I'm 5'9 for reference so with these babies on I'm like 8 feet tall


----------



## Kayapo97

e2icchelzc said:


> I lucked out I got a pair in 41s in camel I think? Oh and I'm 5'9 for reference so with these babies on I'm like 8 feet tall


Its a great feeling isn't!


----------



## e2icchelzc

Kayapo97 said:


> Its a great feeling isn't!



It's like finding a unicorn &#128518;


----------



## Alohilani

Has anyone heard anything new about the whole tribtoo-being-discontinued thing?  I love tribute sandals and would like to get a pair of tribtoo 80 pumps, but I'll grab what I can find now instead of waiting if they're going to be gone for good ...


----------



## Chiccouture

I am now wondering the same thing, since they seem to be scarce. :shame:


----------



## allbrandspls

Cabazon has some tribtoos at the moment. I'm surprised I haven't seen any modelling pics for a while.


----------



## melroseco2000

Do you ladies still wear your Tribtoos?  Just curious as I think they are still gorgeous!


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

melroseco2000 said:


> Do you ladies still wear your Tribtoos?  Just curious as I think they are still gorgeous!



I'm so glad you posted this. Curious as well! I have a nude pair and I was wondering if they had become dated. Maybe it's dependent on what I wear?!


----------



## domates

i own a burgundy patent pair and they look gorgeous but unfortunately they are one of the most uncomfortable shoes i've ever owned. i wore them to the opera for a couple of hours and by the end of the night, i was in incredible pain! maybe it's just me, but even though they look gorgeous, i am not a big fan anymore..


----------

